# Sticky  Post your commuter photos!



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

It is officially started... the "post your commuter photos!" thread...

so lets see 'em


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

Im down, just got a new bike, need to take some pics tomorrow.

wayne


----------



## klohiq (Mar 22, 2008)

I was actually wondering the same thing this morning...

I guess we have a thread now 

I've got a older gary fisher hoo koo e koo w/ only a few things done to it...i might rip off that rear rack and the bar ends...maybe the tailpack too


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

*My Commuter*


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

Nice commuters guys... I'll get a picture of mine up after I finish "decorating" it so it's less likely to be stolen on campus next year... it's a 2002 Marin Bear Valley, about $800 original price. Had some upgrades like an LX hub rear, Hayes MX-1 disc brake front with mavic 231 disc rims... ODI grips etc. Nothing too exciting. But the Deore components and name brand stuff all over it is making me apprehensive. So far I've painted over all the stuff with Shimano name on it in black and lots of other stuff, soon it will truly be getting a makeover (bad paint job :thumbsup: ) lol. The bike itself really had no value before I started doing all this because I rode it hard with no mercy the past few years, but I've heard some horror stories about bikes on big campuses so I'm going all out...

For now here's a picture as it was right after going through a drop off into a foot of water at Algonquin Park about 2-3 years ago (the fender is now gone and the heavy duty, needless, CNC stem lol).









And what it would've looked like new...


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

tpm7 said:


> For now here's a picture as it was right after going through a drop off into a foot of water at Algonquin Park about 2-3 years ago (the fender is now gone and the heavy duty, needless, CNC stem lol).


was that minnesing trail? that trail is pretty mucky

anyways, nice bikes people have. here is mine; ugly? yes. but comfortable, and low maintenance. it has slicker tires on it now; the pic was from winter. i need to make it more reflective for next year; maybe some of those cool spoke lights.









once i get brakes on it, i'll be using this on the nice days to extend my ride on the way back home


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

xcolin said:


> was that minnesing trail? that trail is pretty mucky


Part of it, I think on the 26km loop there's the small foot drop off or so and there's always mud in low area at the bottom. It was after a heavy rain so the trail wasn't dry. Most of the time it's really nice there with little mud... but if it rains the rock gardens turn into ponds and mud just takes over. Either way that was a fun day when that happened lol. Nice commuters BTW I especially like your Cove!!

Oh btw here's a pic of that small drop (looks smaller than a foot because the rest is filled with water, I think the ground became solid at my front hub from the looks of it... I love that trail...)
https://photos-a.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/79/20/516303351/n516303351_39208_8575.jpg

Anyone have suggestions on how to make my bike look like crap? I'm up for any suggestions because right now it's a blank canvas, it still looks too good, I don't even want thieves to even think about coming near it!!


----------



## klohiq (Mar 22, 2008)

Rockfish Dave said:


>


How's that trailer working out for you? I've condered a trailer, but haven't tried one yet. Considering saddle bags too since my backpack is getting a little heavy


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

*my new ride*

Was gonna just thro some slicks on on old hard tail, but wanted the Alfine hub and the rack brazeons are nice


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

Keeping it simple. It's being replaced by a SS road bike.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Dig the Trek, My girl friend is looking at the model below that (without the cool geared hub) but we cant seem to find a medium to try (she is in between small and medium) I feel like going to the slightly larger size would be good for a street bike but not 100% sure.

regards
Ray



wayneosdias said:


> Was gonna just thro some slicks on on old hard tail, but wanted the Alfine hub and the rack brazeons are nice


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

Ray Lee said:


> Dig the Trek, My girl friend is looking at the model below that (without the cool geared hub) but we cant seem to find a medium to try (she is in between small and medium) I feel like going to the slightly larger size would be good for a street bike but not 100% sure.
> 
> regards
> Ray


Funny, the place I went only had mediums. If your not interested in the hub model, the 7.5fx is the supposedly the same frame and comes in many more flavors.

I was gonna go w/the fx because the hubbed soho was special order only and I didnt get a chance to ride it, but when I found the price was less than the msrp I went w/the soho.

PS the internal hub is sweet, couple of years those things will be everywhere I bet.

wayne


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

klohiq said:


> How's that trailer working out for you? I've condered a trailer, but haven't tried one yet. Considering saddle bags too since my backpack is getting a little heavy


I hardly notice it when I'm moving but at lights or manuvering in the parking garage can be a bit much. I choose the trailer b/c it allows me to take an ordinary gym bag to work. I can also fold my dress clothes flat (less wrinkles) and the final benifit I can make the whole thing weather proof just puting my gym bag in a garbage bag.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marin 29er*

I think she is set on a Soho 1 if it fits, her exact words "fast but comfortable and doesn't look like my moms"

My commuter and cruiser










I upgraded my mountain bike to a FS and put 1.75 sized street tires on my hard-tail F7 for a commuter but it was geared to low for pavement and ended up spinning myself silly.

I bought a Marin Muirwoods 29er after selling the F7 it worked out less that converting the mountain bike and a better riding position for the street. I have over 300 miles on it so far and its really working out great.

Ray



wayneosdias said:


> Funny, the place I went only had mediums. If your not interested in the hub model, the 7.5fx is the supposedly the same frame and comes in many more flavors.
> 
> I was gonna go w/the fx because the hubbed soho was special order only and I didnt get a chance to ride it, but when I found the price was less than the msrp I went w/the soho.
> 
> ...


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

Ray Lee said:


> My commuter and cruiser
> Ray


love the flat black, enjoy

wayne


----------



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

Ray Lee said:


> I bought a Marin Muirwoods 29er


I like it!! I never looked at Marins... but I really like it and reasonable price!! I only wish the SS had discs!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is what I have been riding lately...

It's a 1972 Phillip's Twenty Folder with some modifications: New 406 alloy BMX wheels, alloy post, new fenders, dual drive conversion, and high performance slicks (not shown).

And the baskets and mirror fold too.


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

*I'll Play....*

Here's what I ride to work:










Here's what I just picked up to double my fun riding to work. A Mongoose Sabrosa single speed.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

*My working girl*

I can realy post this on "show us your" AM, Xc-race, 29`er , 1x8 realy versatile working girl.

Ive just put my other commuter on a pension because the rear wheel, bearings and fork were all dead and I couldnt bare using more money on a cheap bike.




























My commute consists of a 17km very hilly, twisty asphalt road at 04.30 to work. As you can see the sun has just started to greet me and I welcome her with open arms after 4 months of riding in the dark. My route is a coastal one and the wind, hail and snow have been a killer this year. I`v e also dropped 18kg body weight which helps my motivation, heaps.










The way home (weather permitting) however, consists of 6km of asphalt and 20km og pure mtbr bliss!





































:thumbsup:

I have a pair of rigid niner forks I will be using in the winter and mudguards. I hope the Alfine setup will take the pounding. I ride around 700km a month. Proberbly more sommer time.










The reson why I do this is because my training/fun only takes up half an hour of family time and I can pick up the kids from school (keeping my wife happy enough for me to spend too much money on my bikes)


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

abmtnbkr said:


> Here's what I just picked up to double my fun riding to work. A Mongoose Sabrosa single speed.


Hows the sabrossa? I was gonna get that, but couldnt find one in my area and wound up w/the trek. Is it the Alfine model?

wayne


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello Wayne,
The Sabrosa has been all fun.:thumbsup: It's not the Alfine model though. Just a 42x16 set up.


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

abmtnbkr said:


> Hello Wayne,
> The Sabrosa has been all fun.:thumbsup: It's not the Alfine model though. Just a 42x16 set up.


well at least you know can throw onw on in the future if you want.

I was looking really hard at those sabrossa's online, but couldnt find one at a LBS, what kind/size tire/rim you running? Those things look perfect, fast, but comfy. Thats the biggest beef I have w/my rig, dont think the rear w/take much more than whats already there 700x35.

wayne


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

fux said:


> Ive just put my other commuter on a pension because the rear wheel, bearings and fork were all dead and I couldnt bare using more money on a cheap bike.


Hey, whatever it takes to rationalize it to you wife, dont need to sell us on dropping alot on a sweet ride like yours.

peace
wayne


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

The tires are what caught my eye. The tires are Continentals City Contacts that are 28x1.75 but they are large enough to look like 29ers. Odd that Mongoose would spec that size and even more weird is that my local PBS didn't stock any 28" inner tubes. They pointed to another LBS that MIGHT carry that tube size. Anyways, the tires roll great and they are comfy. But they are slow off the line which is no biggie because it doesn't take me much to get them up to speed. I did a couple of errands around town today and had some fun hopping up and down some curbs with this bike. Seems real sturdy right now but time will tell. I was looking at the picture of your new rig (nice looking ride) and I bet your frame would handle the Conti's but I'm not sure if you would need new rims.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I didn`t think anybody was still selling bikes in the first world that used 28" tires. They do look cool though.

Waynosdias- Your chain! I need one! What is it?


----------



## FlintPaper (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is my new ride, an IRO Jamie Roy.



It usually has a bottle cage, a frame pump, front and rear lights, my edge 205 and a tiny seatbag with patches, spare tube and levers.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## tg26 (Feb 6, 2006)

I built this up last summer to be my commuter.


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

Today it was this. I ride a rail trail to work. This was taken about a half hour ago at work.


----------



## citybiker (Mar 20, 2008)

New, freshly home built commuter;


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> I didn`t think anybody was still selling bikes in the first world that used 28" tires. They do look cool though.
> 
> Waynosdias- Your chain! I need one! What is it?


I think those tires are an odd size because that bike is not widely sold in usa? Had a real hard time trying to find one, could only find online.

I would assume the chain is a budget ss that came w/the bike , when I get a chance tomorrow Ill take a closer look and let you know.

wayne


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2005 Cannondale F2000SL Commuter*

I built this bike to full XC race specs- so I can humble all the road bikers, out there too. At 21.7lbs- it FLIES on/off road with low rolling resistence 1.75" Kenda Klimax Lite XC race tires, and Mavic XC717/DT Swiss wheelest. I also replaced the bulky, 306g SRAM PG-990 11-34t mtb cassette, with a 179g Shimano Dura Ace 11-25t road cassette- since the reduced weight makes the bike climb like a billy goat on crack, now.

The 3.2lb Cannondale Optimo alu frame rides like a dream, with vibration dampening very close to carbon fiber(thin seatstays). The Headshok with full lockout also turns this versatile commuter into a rigid, urban street demon. The best thing is that I can always take it off-road, whenever I want, as it hooks-up very well on dry hardpack, steers with point/shoot precision, and capable of 35-40mph on flat city roads, as well. Yes- it's scary FAST!!! I selected a hardtail mainly for cost, excellent power transfer, lightness, and simplicity of maintenence.

Next upgrade is Stan's tubeless system. That should further drop the bike down close to 20lbs. No- I don't race. I just like to SAFELY(if that's even possible!) ride very fast, wherever I travel, with ease of control in a light bike. For me- a full XC race bike, makes this possible.


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

dang dude, that rubber is thicer than my calves

wayne


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

wayneosdias said:


> I think those tires are an odd size because that bike is not widely sold in usa? Had a real hard time trying to find one, could only find online.
> 
> I would assume the chain is a budget ss that came w/the bike , when I get a chance tomorrow Ill take a closer look and let you know.
> 
> wayne


Budget or not, it looks cool!

Here`s my commuter: Nexus 8 and Shimano dyno hub (my first lace job), DIY racks, stem and pant cuff guard (the whimpy looking bash guard). Had problems occasionally with the 3W dyno light and added a 10W halogen based on the Pondscum thread. Next project is fenders- 38 pounds and counting! The frame is from my first mtb- a Univega Rover. I`ve been a fair-weather bike commuter for several years now and just finished my first winter as a year-rounder.


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Budget or not, it looks cool!


Talk about cool, your front rack is DIY? sweet.

Its so crazy you laced a dyno hub, I was thinking of doing the same since there so hard to find. Hows the output? I was think of designing a light system that runs off battery power, but recharges the battery when the light is off w/the dyno hub.

If I upgrade the chain anytime soon Ill send you the old one.

Your punk rock

wayne


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks. Yes, both racks are DIY- TIGged hydraulic tubing. I want to replace the front with a slightly smaller one because the corners tend to bump into gate posts, rearview mirrors, etc. My dyno light (regular Lumotec) does OK up to about 10 or 15 MPH with no traffic. When cars pass me, I loose my night vision and can`t see for a while. Schmidt E6 is supposed to be more focused and light a smaller but brighter patch- I dunno which would be better. Recharging a battery from a dyno sounds like a great idea. Peter White has a system that does it off the shelf, but it`s expensive. A few guys on bikeforums.net have homebrew systems that do it, but they`re over my head. If you`re up on electronics, they might give you some ideas. Good luck.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Fat & Hairy said:


> Today it was this. I ride a rail trail to work. This was taken about a half hour ago at work.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How in the HELL were you able to squeeze motocross tires, on a mtb???


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

wayneosdias said:


> I think those tires are an odd size because that bike is not widely sold in usa? Had a real hard time trying to find one, could only find online.
> 
> I would assume the chain is a budget ss that came w/the bike , when I get a chance tomorrow Ill take a closer look and let you know.
> 
> wayne


28" tires are 700c - European trekking bikes use the 700c/28" size. If they are xx-622, we call them 29" tires.

i.e. the 700c x 42 Continental tires will fit your standard 29" mtb rim like a Mavic A317.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nah, 622 is 622. There are actually 28 in wheels (ISO 635 at least and maybe others). I think the 635s are still used on some Indian and non-export Asian cruisers. Used to be in Europe and North America too. I was nutso for a while over some old Mexican bikes with double top tubes and rod activated brakes that used 28 inchers.
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/tires/index.html#lesscommon


----------



## Industrial (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's my current commuter:










And an artsy shot at night:










Half of my commute starts at midnight so I have a heavy investment in lights and reflective tape. My bike is pretty heavy, around 25 lbs but it works great as a commuter. I can only average around 20 MPH though so I'll have to keep my eye out for that other cannondale up there zooming past me at 45mph.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Fat & Hairy said:


> Today it was this. I ride a rail trail to work. This was taken about a half hour ago at work.


My pugs made the commute a couple times this winter as well, I was that "crazy guy riding his bike in a snowstorm" throughout the office those days.
Here's a shot of it waiting outside for me to ride it home, I didn't want to catch a bunch of flak for my bike getting the new office carpet wet.

Oh yeah and a tip, if you let snow build up on the rims like that clean it off before you ride, it made my ride down the hill at 35 mph interesting. the wheel balance was totally off.


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's mine. This was taken last year. Changed some parts since then..
Budget build. DIY SS converter.


----------



## jmjones (Feb 24, 2006)

*80"s Diamondback*

Converted to 1 x 7 new Tektro brakes. Avenir saddle bags carry my lecture materials for the classes I teach. Bungees on top for bulky stuff. old front derailleur as chain guide. suspension seat post to save the back.


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

*My Townie*

I love everyone's muters. Bastid child'n of RVC - we will gladly take your trash and tour.

This is my 1991 Bridgestone CB-1 after a few "upgrades" from the parts bin in my garage, like:

XTR/Richey OCR wheels
Nitto North Road bars
Tektro canti's and long-pull levers
1x9 drivetrain with Vegas Shifting

I will occasionally throw on a basket or bags depending on what the day has in store.

This bike usually sticks around town, where it's easily outclassed by all the pimpin' WWII townies everyone seems to be riding out here. Since breaking my rib tho, I've been ridin' this the 7 miles to the ferry and through downtown SF every day. Super fun.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Cycledelic said:


> I love everyone's muters. Bastid child'n of RVC - we will gladly take your trash and tour.
> 
> This is my 1991 Bridgestone CB-1 after a few "upgrades" from the parts bin in my garage, like:
> 
> ...


Vegas Shifting? please explain...


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

*Old Gary Fisher...*

Here's my Portland Oregon commuter. Fenders are a must here. I have upgraded the wheels to Mavic 221's and LX hubs and added a Shimano LX 24spd drivetrain and brakes. She makes a decent commuter except for a couple of days when the roads iced up this winter.


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

nepbug said:


> Vegas Shifting? please explain...


By "Vegas" shifting, I mean I am lucky if it shifts. Adding an element of chance livens things up tremendously.


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks way comfy, are the handle bars alloy or steel?

wayne


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Couple of commuting pics from DC. Great riding.


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

wayneosdias said:


> Looks way comfy, are the handle bars alloy or steel?
> 
> wayne


They're the alloy bars. I regretted not getting the steel ones at first, but realistically won't put these through abuse enough to merit it, and the alloy seems to be workin' well. If I do anything next, it's to change to a 36t ring.


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

here is my kona jake. picked it up used and it has been a wicked commuter.


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

Cycledelic said:


> They're the alloy bars. I regretted not getting the steel ones at first


I dig them, I stay away from steel as I live next to the beach and everything corrodes way quick.

Do you know the brand/style?

wayne


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> I didn`t think anybody was still selling bikes in the first world that used 28" tires. They do look cool though.





rodar y rodar said:


> Nah, 622 is 622. There are actually 28 in wheels (ISO 635 at least and maybe others). I think the 635s are still used on some Indian and non-export Asian cruisers. Used to be in Europe and North America too. I was nutso for a while over some old Mexican bikes with double top tubes and rod activated brakes that used 28 inchers.
> http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/tires...tml#lesscommon


current designated 28" tires are 700c...until very recently german tire brands didn't use the 29" designation at all...they were 28" because since the tire size was not MTB, it didn't reach the "29er" size....

for example http://www.schwalbe.com/gbl/en/bicy...ruppe=23&ID_Produkt=106&ID_Artikel=720&info=1

the size is 28 x 1.25, 700 x 32C...same ETRTO

back on topic..gotta take a new pic of my commuter


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Lotsa converted MTB's out there...*

So why should I be any different? Old 00 Trek 7000 frame, standard mtb drive train (I've got some climbs on the way to work), Avid brakes, basic seatpost rack and trunk bag, 719s with XT hubs. About the only things changed from it's dirt duty days are the tires and fork. The tires are Bontrager Invert 2.0s, and the fork is off of a Surly 1x1. For the pot holes and the hills around town it's a good ride.

Good Dirt


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 11, 2008)

jmjones said:


> Converted to 1 x 7 new Tektro brakes. Avenir saddle bags carry my lecture materials for the classes I teach. Bungees on top for bulky stuff. old front derailleur as chain guide. suspension seat post to save the back.
> 
> View attachment 351287


i wouldn't like to be trusting any weight on that stem


----------



## jmjones (Feb 24, 2006)

ultraviolet said:


> i wouldn't like to be trusting any weight on that stem


It is an extension that weighs a ton and is actually quite sturdy. It just looks scary. Back when it was a mountain bike, I ran toe clips Tioga Psycho tires and bar ends, I did some fairly rugged stuff on some of our Nor Cal lava trails. I worried more about the fork than the stem. I actually crashed once and bent the bar but the stem was unfazed.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

*Long Haul Trucker*

Here is my LHT in commuter mode.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Pigtire said:


> Here is my LHT in commuter mode.


Are those the stock bars on the LHT complete? I`ve seen them (or very similar) on a number of truckers and more standard kinda lookin drops on many others. Wouldn`t mind having a LHT myself- they look like a real bargain.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Are those the stock bars on the LHT complete? I`ve seen them (or very similar) on a number of truckers and more standard kinda lookin drops on many others. Wouldn`t mind having a LHT myself- they look like a real bargain.


They are Midge bars and I don't think they came stock on complete LHTs. But still a bargain if you are planning to get one.


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

*my commuter*

going on 20 years now


----------



## gganio (Apr 22, 2007)

*These are my commuting bikes:*

These are my commuting bikes:



















Actually I moonlight at MDEbikes. We make MTB frames here in Turin Italy. We decided to make our citybike. Then we decided that a citybike needed a rack. We invented it, put it on, put on asphalt tires: that was our citybike.
The black singlespeed got stolen.
Now I am using the geared as SS. I never shift.
I commute 22 miles return trip a day for my daytime job. Most of the ride is on bicycle ways. I have only probably one mile where I share the road with cars at high speed. I have to jump up and down from several walkways depending on traffic. I contemplated building my own fixie, but then I counted how many walkway jumps I was doing per day (30+). I decided that I needed fat tires no matter what. My ride has also some off-road in a park (1.5 miles).
The rack turned out to work even better then expected. I can practically tie on it what I want. One year ago I had a wicker basket. It looked odd but it was good even for aerodynamics penetration and functioned also as a mudguard.
The neighbourhoods that I ride through are bad. For example I ride nearby two gipsy camps, several illegal dumping grounds, junkies places, hookers&#8230;That is the way it is here.. .Strangely enough car drivers are OK with cyclists. That is good.
The urban cyclist clique here in Turin is going thru a bad period. We used to be a much stronger lobby.
This is the picture of my ride track.


----------



## ohannon7 (Mar 24, 2008)

Industrial said:


>


well done


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*no car*

no car, so every day, is bike day...
my newest ride


----------



## wayneosdias (Mar 24, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> no car, so every day, is bike day...
> my newest ride


me likey

wayne


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

a new Big Dummy is the truck...
and of course... The Pug, that I've had for a couple of years now...

no car... just bikes


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

New commuter. It's all about the speed (and camo tape) :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> no car, so every day, is bike day...
> my newest ride


I would really like to see the build spec's, as it is obvious you put allot of thought into your bikes!

Dave


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> no car, so every day, is bike day...
> my newest ride


Devo, that's a beautiful Hunter! I love reading your posts... hope there's an upcoming ride report with the new wheels. Have a gr8 weekend


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the Hunter really is a super swank nice bike
holy smokes!
one day i rode up to Rick's place, he measured me all up, we chit chat about things, and this is what he came up with! its everything i wanted!

so it has a CK headset
On-One Mary Bars, inverted
wrapped with Stella Azura bar tape
Avid Ultimate levers
08' Avid mechs 203mm front, 160 rear (cuz im a whopping 180lbs, and intend to load the bike some, and from my experience, when you decide to ride somewhere away from The Rat Race, descending any substantial grade, with gear... you need to be able to completely rely on your brakes... consequently i also carry a 2nd set of pads with me, when ever i go tour.)
X.O gripshift
08' X.O rear derailleur
Truvativ cabon Noir crankset
X7 front derailleur
Salsa seatpost
flite saddle
MAVIC SpeedCity wheelset
Conti Top Contact 700c x 47c tyres (btw... these tyres rock! they work on fire road, and dirt, albeit the local trails on Ft. Ord, are nice and hard pack right now)


most of this stuff i had laying around, as i had sold off my Moto Rapido frame and SID fork.

Rick put 3 bottle cage braze ons
fenders, racks, etc...

its an ultra swank rig... no doubt.

29er MTB, in what i like to call, "Cafe Adventure Tourer"

its pretty fast... I'm able to be effective in group road rides.
44x11t is just enough. the wheels are actually a little bit taller than a road wheel.
and of course, it easily handles rough roads.

and when the pave gets steep, and my friends are trying to muscle those typical road gears, the MTB gearing is obviously super easy. they particularly dislike it when i do wheelies, and ride with no hands going up hill.

at the moment, I am waiting for a set of bags for it, from Carousel Design Works

so ya... its my fancy smancie custom tailored bike to my liking... 



peace...d


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Guess Where


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

somewhere around San Jose?


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes, the bridges are on the Los Gatos Creek trail running from Los Gatos to San Jose. The Egyptian Museum is on Park Street, a good bike commute. The end is Santa Clara University which has one of the oldest Missions in the country.


----------



## dyonisis (Jan 25, 2007)

(UK). 8 miles every day - 4 miles of those are a pretty annoying shallow climb - 200m is a near vertical climb that I have to get of for  Good for the calves though, ill get pics. I have a car but choose to ride - love it, rain or shine. In fact though people think i'm mad I enjoy riding in the rain, especially in summer. Its the wind I hate with a passion!!! 

Front and rear shocks have lockout so Its like riding a rigid.

The wheels in the background are my commute wheels - Mavic Crossride laced with Continental TravelContact tyres. This was until yesterday my XC/Commute rig. Have a new Giant Reign now so unfortunately my baby is being sold.


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's my commuter. It's currently awaiting a new front end, as I destroyed the fork 2 weeks ago. Its not really a Surly, its an '84 Miyata 310, I added canti studs and rerouted the cables to the TT.


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

*My Kona*

Here's what I am using now. I have a SOMA Rush for a once in a while ride....


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I commuted occasionally last year for a total of about 900km on this:


----------



## sic_nick (Oct 18, 2005)

Got a 69er rigid in the pipeline but this is what I am currently knocking out the miles on with 40/16 ratio giving me just enough speed on the flats but I am able to get up most of the hills in Sheffield.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I finally took some pics of mine... Kona Dew Plus with several upgrades (mostly leftovers from MTBs  )

the fork and front rotor are temps, since my p2 fork is being warrantied for out-of-spec disc tabs...


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Dang, Cris, sweet Kona. I like the look of the temporary fork - can you fit a fender in there?

Ant


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

antonio said:


> Dang, Cris, sweet Kona. I like the look of the temporary fork - can you fit a fender in there?
> 
> Ant


Thanks Ant!

I also like the "thicker" fork look...I can't put a fender as it is now... I am currently debating on whether to drill a hole for the fender mount (though I don't feel very sure about it) or go for the SKS race fenders that attach directly to the fork legs....

I will wait a bit to get my warrantied fork and then decide...


----------



## Tukson Rider (Jul 15, 2004)

2003 Fuji League. Everything pretty much stock expect for the rear wheel/hub and eggbeaters (nice to have one system for rd and mtb). I just removed all the extra parts.


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

here's mine...used to be 34/18 now 44/14 for the commute.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

elvez said:


> going on 20 years now


You`ve been been riding it yourself for almost 20 years? Dang, that`s a long time for any bike- gotta be some kind of record for a BMX. Pretty cool!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice Dew, Crisillo. I just now saw what you explained about 28 in wheels- sounds like what the last guy tried to tell me and I thought he was confused. SInce I just put my foot in my mouth this morning on another forum I may as well get it out of the way here too.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nice Dew, Crisillo. I just now saw what you explained about 28 in wheels- sounds like what the last guy tried to tell me and I thought he was confused. SInce I just put my foot in my mouth this morning on another forum I may as well get it out of the way here too.


Thanks, RyR.... don't sweat it..it is easy to get things mixed up with all the different names for the same (or very similar) thing :thumbsup:


----------



## nbrennan (Oct 31, 2006)

my commuter/touring bike


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

My '07 Dew Deluxe, I love this bike.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

nbrennan said:


> my commuter/touring bike


is that an H-bar?
very cool rig


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My other Phillip's Twenty running as fixed gear... it is sporting a new Brooks B17 Imperial prototype that I am beta testing for them.

The saddle is awesome.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

*I'll play*

2006 Gary Fisher Advance, I've put a little over 5000 miles on it.


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

My commuter, a 2003-2004 Kona Dew that has seen more abuse, winter riding, off road action and over all miles than any other bike in my collection. It has been run over, survived an attempted theft with a car jack, and even unintentionally took the mirror off of a Lexus so far. I built up a super heavy duty set of wheels for it in 2006 as I had gone through two wheelsets in two years prior to that.

edit - oops, a picture would help.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Sixty Fiver said:


> My other Phillip's Twenty running as fixed gear... it is sporting a new Brooks B17 Imperial prototype that I am beta testing for them.
> 
> The saddle is awesome.


What is the plate for? Is that or was that for some kind of requirement of plates on bikes.


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

wayneosdias said:


> I think those tires are an odd size because that bike is not widely sold in usa? Had a real hard time trying to find one, could only find online.
> 
> I would assume the chain is a budget ss that came w/the bike , when I get a chance tomorrow Ill take a closer look and let you know.
> 
> wayne


700c = 28" = 29" = BSD 622mm = the most commonly used rim/wheelsize in the world for adult bikes. Road bikes have it, city cruisers have it.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

I wanna post a pic. Can someone please tell me how to do it?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

fmf said:


> I wanna post a pic. Can someone please tell me how to do it?


go to the "advanced editor" and below the text area, there is the upload images button, there you can upload a jpeg up to 1024 x 1024 pixels and smaller than 390.6KB

alternatively, you can link the image from a photo service like flickr or photobucket.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

fmf, if compuspeak is as foreign to you as it is to me, I recomend you check this sticky from rbr:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=69423
You`ll need to register in order to see it, but it`s free and you can use your mtbr username and password, so nothing extra to remember. The guy has pictures of exactly what your screen should look like at every step of the way- it`s really helpfull!

Cris, do you think there`s a way to transfer that sticky to mtbr? Maybe it would be better "Pasion" or "General" than commuter, but it sure made things easy for me. The screenshots help imensely for us non-technical types and I can`t imagine there are only two of us who finished school in precomputer days.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Cris, do you think there`s a way to transfer that sticky to mtbr? Maybe it would be better "Pasion" or "General" than commuter, but it sure made things easy for me. The screenshots help imensely for us non-technical types and I can`t imagine there are only two of us who finished school in precomputer days.


I think it could be crosslinked........


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

crisillo said:


> go to the "advanced editor" and below the text area, there is the upload images button, there you can upload a jpeg up to 1024 x 1024 pixels and smaller than 390.6KB
> 
> alternatively, you can link the image from a photo service like flickr or photobucket.


txs I'll give it a try!


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

My little buddy.










Caz


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Killroy said:


> What is the plate for? Is that or was that for some kind of requirement of plates on bikes.


The bike is a '72 - 73 model and the plate just seemed to fit the bike even though I'm not in the 'Peg where license plates must have been mandatory at one time. It can off the fork of a very old bike that came into our shop and was affixed to the front axle through that larger hole by the "2".


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

I put about 1200-1500 miles a year on this puppy, 95% of that just going back and forth to work. When looking at the picture, I was like "oh, this is an old picture,I should take some new ones." But then I realized that the bike has not changed at all besides new tires and bar tape. And no, those fenders don't really fit. Amazingly, even with all those xmas light in the last picture, I STILL would have people that wouldn't see me until the last second.

I also JUST TODAY broke the Brooks saddle that is on there - the tension bolt just snapped in half, and upon taking the saddle off, I realized that there was also a broken rivet. Any way to get these things fixed?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

How in the world did you manage to wire the lights into your wheels?


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

I carefully and tightly zip-tied the battery packs to the spokes near the hubs. The battery packs weren't the highest quality, but i managed to make it work. I used those thick zip-ties that are used to package new bikes. I then strung the lights around the wheel from the hub, using zip-ties and rubber bands at each spoke. The toughest thing was securely orienting each bulbs so that it wouldn't twist its way out of place and start clicking on the fork blades or frame. you can kind of see them in that photo...


----------



## edmoloco (Feb 18, 2004)

here is my current ride








and the highlight of my commute


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

my ride. so happy to be riding to work... have no idea what took me this long!


----------



## vanstelp (Mar 18, 2008)

This is my do all bike. It's an older Trek 7000 mountain bike. I use it on the weekends for riding on singletrak trails with the wife, and now commute with it twice a week 22 miles each day. I hope to one day be able to afford another bike so I can make this just a casual trail bike.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I commute on nearly all my bikes... got this one on Sunday and am loving it.









1948 Rudge Whitworth Roadster


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sixty Fiver said:


> 1948 Rudge Whitworth Roadster


CHAINRING! :thumbsup:
Does it have a 3-speed hub? Kinda looks like it to me, but I`m not familiar enough to be sure. Looks like a rod brake too. Any more pics?


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

my main commuter...


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> CHAINRING! :thumbsup:
> Does it have a 3-speed hub? Kinda looks like it to me, but I`m not familiar enough to be sure. Looks like a rod brake too. Any more pics?


Yep... it has a buttery smooth 3 speed hub and rod brakes that actually work really well in stopping the bike which can cruise at a pretty good clip.

I started a thread at Bike Forums and the other Rudge bikes posted in that thread are some of the best vintage bike porn I have ever seen. I can't wait until I get the cosmetic restoration done on the bike so it looks that pretty.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=408269


----------



## rogue_monkey (Jan 12, 2008)

c_davis_jr said:


> my main commuter...


I swear I've seen this bike are you from the hamilton area by chance and do you ride done by hutch's restaurant at all?


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

For tomorrow's commute I'm going fixed on my mtb / tourer which really was built for commuting...


----------



## lifelesspoet (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the pleasure of living in the great northern plain. Here are some cell phone pictures i took of my commute this morning. 5-10-08. Real pretty and all, but not my idea of a fun may morning.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow! Still snow on the ground!


----------



## Rockpharmer (Jul 19, 2005)

LOVING the commuting! can't believe it took me this long. a few from my commute home:




























bike commuter wednesdays - 50% off after 4PM


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Here's mine. Use it nearly year 'round. Or as long as the kids will let me. They get kinda crabby in the cold. Its an old Trek 410 or something I've had for about a decade. Its seen a few variations. From Roadie to CX'er(brazed on the canti studs) to its current iteration. I like this one the best. Its smooth and comfy.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

lifelesspoet said:


> I have the pleasure of living in the great northern plain. Here are some cell phone pictures i took of my commute this morning. 5-10-08. Real pretty and all, but not my idea of a fun may morning.


My condolences- yes it`s pretty, but I bet you`re plenty sick of it by now. Hope you get a nice streak soon.


----------



## galleywench (May 21, 2004)

Here's mine. A 1977 Austro-Daimler Inter-10. Resurrected as a single speed commuter with my finest rattle can paint job. Much smoother and faster than my previous commuter, a redline monocog.


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

galleywench said:


> Here's mine. A 1977 Austro-Daimler Inter-10. Resurrected as a single speed commuter with my finest rattle can paint job. Much smoother and faster than my previous commuter, a redline monocog.


Hey man sweet ride but you should align your valves with your continental tire logo for perfection sake.


----------



## galleywench (May 21, 2004)

Dekes said:


> Hey man sweet ride but you should align your valves with your continental tire logo for perfection sake.


Thanks, and your right... those are the only pix I have taken of the bike but rest assured I have corrected the problem.


----------



## bikerfish (Feb 3, 2004)

dyonisis said:


> (UK). 8 miles every day - 4 miles of those are a pretty annoying shallow climb - 200m is a near vertical climb that I have to get of for  Good for the calves though, ill get pics. I have a car but choose to ride - love it, rain or shine. In fact though people think i'm mad I enjoy riding in the rain, especially in summer. Its the wind I hate with a passion!!!


Have to agree with you there. Nothing ruins my rider faster than a stiff head or crosswind. Of course my commute runs right along an airport (not a busy one) so there are nice open plains that ensure I get to experience every bit of wind there is to behold.


----------



## eightballrj (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's my rig in commuter/night road riding form with the slicks, lights, and bottle cage on it.


----------



## aggressorau (Mar 28, 2008)

One sweet looking ride you've got there.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice bike but I would want more stopping power 



eightballrj said:


> Here's my rig in commuter/night road riding form with the slicks, lights, and bottle cage on it.


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

Kilauea Commuter


----------



## lifelesspoet (Dec 16, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> My condolences- yes it`s pretty, but I bet you`re plenty sick of it by now. Hope you get a nice streak soon.


Yeah, its pretty severe up here at times. One week later its 80 and im fighting a 25-30 mph head wind coming home. If it didn't get to 20 below in winter I would sell my car.


----------



## eightballrj (Apr 12, 2008)

Ray Lee said:


> Nice bike but I would want more stopping power


Haha, I get that comment a good bit. I am a big guy(240ish) and use the bike to do pretty much everything that I will encounter. So, I figured that while I was putting discs on the bike(it was a non disc model) that I would go ahead and get the largest I would need.


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

*Salsa Ala'Carte Commuter Updated Photo*

Updated Picture...

By the way I've canned the trailer for all but bike camping. It has just proven to be too cumbersome for me to use for daily commuting duty. I am hoping that the garment bag and rack remove the only aggrivation from my commute.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

*CrossCheck*


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## chainring-tattoo (May 15, 2008)

1970-something raleigh 5 speed. just inherited from my dad for next semesters commute.

(note the garmin 305 rubber-banded on because i'm too cheap to buy another handle bar mount)


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

chainring-tattoo said:


> 1970-something raleigh 5 speed. just inherited from my dad for next semesters commute.
> 
> (note the garmin 305 rubber-banded on because i'm too cheap to buy another handle bar mount)
> 
> ...


wow... that is a beauty all right

wow


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

That Raleigh is a gem!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My custom built Trek 7500... it makes light work of wind, rain, hills, rough terrain, and epic distances after seeing a bunch of modifications and is also deceivingly fast.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

*07 Monocog 29er*

44:16 gearing for a flat commute. Big Apples are soooo much fun!


----------



## Trial1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Springrubber: Great looking bike!

How do you like the post mounted rack? My commuter doesn't have brazeons and I am trying to figure out the best option for mounting a rack.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Trial1 said:


> Springrubber: Great looking bike!
> 
> How do you like the post mounted rack? My commuter doesn't have brazeons and I am trying to figure out the best option for mounting a rack.


Thanks. The rack so far has done very well. It comes with shims for the seatpost. The rack is made by Topeak and uses their track system for the bag which doubles as my lunch 
pail. With my lunch, I still have enough room to carry a pump, tube, full size ipod and and power cable, lock/cable, and can strap an article of clothing on top. This does not include the side pockets! The actual rack also has a drawer that can hold a multi-tool and road tube but thats about it because its quite small. The rack also has a built in bungie cord in the event you do not want to use a bag and has a removable reflector on the back so you can replace with a blinkie. The Topeak is a bit more spendier but well worth it. I highly recommend.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone commute on pitch dark single track? I'm using a led head light that I picked up at the hardware store, but its not all that bright... Been thinking of getin a regular non LED type headlight( the kind campers use on their heads). Anyone out there doing it?


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Encierros (Mar 3, 2008)

fmf said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone commute on pitch dark single track? I'm using a led head light that I picked up at the hardware store, but its not all that bright... Been thinking of getin a regular non LED type headlight( the kind campers use on their heads). Anyone out there doing it?


for dark singletrack: http://www.jetlites.com/index.html
my brand of choice  and there are several other quality brands too.

Just started commuting but have been using these on the trails for awhile. They are an overkill for city streets but a necessity for singletrack. much more lumens then the commuter lights or the hiking headlamps.


----------



## Ka_Jun (Oct 1, 2007)

Ray Lee said:


> I think she is set on a Soho 1 if it fits, her exact words "fast but comfortable and doesn't look like my moms"
> 
> My commuter and cruiser
> 
> ...


Hey, it's home.

Here's mine. Ugly, check. Slow, check. Sturdy, check. I call it "Ironhide".


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

*Wife's TREK 4500*


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

*21" Trek 4500*


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's my not rainy day commuter. My first FS. Lovin it! Makes the ol commute soooo much smoother! Part of the commute is on a paved path along a river, some streets / sidewalks, some trails and the occasional mild DH and jumping up and down things round town. 

One thing I really like about the FS is you can be lazy. Before on the rigid I'd have to use alotta body english to keep things smooth.... Now, with the FS when I'm feelin pooped out or lazy I just let the sus do the work! Ahhh!!! Nice!!!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is my fleet of commuters, probably better suited to the Vintage/Retro forum.

1987 Trek with Easton frametubes.
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh31/wheelbender/trek1.jpg
Specialized Globe with F/R drum brakes from EBay. 
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh31/wheelbender/specialized.jpg
My Ron Cooper was a fixed gear but the cogs came back on for my commute through the hills.
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh31/wheelbender/cooper.jpg
I added discs to this Diamondback Voyager cuz I wanted to.
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh31/wheelbender/cham1-08030-1.jpg


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

I used to commute on a mountain bike with a rear rack, lights, etc. But now I have a 2008 Specialized Tricross with Time Z pedals. This bike is my general commuter/fitness bike.

I just finished making some changes to it such as switching out the road bars for a set of Easton risers, Deore dual brake levers/shifters and Specialized Ergo grips. I just didn't like the drop bars. They were too narrow and causing tremendous pain in my elbows and shoulders.

I've got 2 Knog Frog lights on the bars (one red, one white) and 1 Planet Bike blinky on the rear. This bike is smooth and handles well even with me at over 300lbs!!! But that will soon change. 

*Hot off the shelf!!!*









*Current Setup...*


----------



## cleo (Jan 16, 2008)

*Crescent City Commuter Deux*

This is my converted Klein. I went from hard tail to soft for off road, so I put the love of my life to good use. Super reflective, HID headlight with rear and side lights, my night commute home is safer than my morning to work...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Pretty cool mudflaps, Cleo. But where are the rest of your spokes?


----------



## cleo (Jan 16, 2008)

i tore them out for weight savings... rotational and whatnot. actually, this bike benefits from the trickle down theory of bicycle economics. what comes off the mountain bike goes to this guy. mt. bike's going disk, so the crossmax sl's go to the commuter. everyone's happy. even with 35 lbs in the back, they're working fine, and provide a soothing click-click-click in those coasting moments.


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

*new pic*

already posted but I love this pic so much indulge me please,


----------



## coldblooded25 (May 24, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

elvez said:


> already posted but I love this pic so much indulge me please,


How'dja get the nice even white background?


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

just a "white wall" paper scroll in my buddies photo studio.
It was a quick down and dirty couple of shots.
You can see some nasty shadows in the big versions.
I'm wanna put it on a retro shirt I'm thinking up.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

My new (to me) Soma Smoothie out on its maiden voyage.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*My commuter bike*

Put this in the wrong place. Sorry I thought this was the end of the thread.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*My dual purpose commuter*

This is my get to work vehicle. It also does xc duty on the weekends and holidays. I just got the new wheels and put slicks on them so I don't mess my knobs up. I will get a rack for the back so I don't backpack it. I ride about 5 miles each way to work.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Me too!*

Nice ride, Bugsly- I like the wheels. My off roader is a Blast too, but looks a lot different from yours. I don`t think they`d be mistaken for twins!


----------



## cvillatri (Nov 21, 2005)

My Cannondale commuter. Fun, fast, and smooth.

Chris


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My '87 Kuwahara Cascade... fixed gear conversion.


----------



## mt bk (Jun 2, 2006)

*Here's my new commuter bike*

Felt Dispatch - already have over 300 miles on it, works great as a road bike too, just have to spin faster...


----------



## eobf (Nov 20, 2005)

My Rush Hour


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Cafe Adventure Touring*

i dig this bike... vulpine 2.1's and still able to keep up with a roadie group ride... i just put the racks on... loading touring is still new to this bike... but i think the time is coming up soon.



peace...d


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm going to start commuting next week - on one of these
















Probably the road bike - I have a 35 mile round trip.


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

*Love your bike!!!*

*Love your bike!!!*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i dig this bike... vulpine 2.1's and still able to keep up with a roadie group ride... i just put the racks on... loading touring is still new to this bike... but i think the time is coming up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...d


----------



## ahardwicke (Jun 25, 2008)

here's mine just got it about a month ago. has around 550 miles on it now 
flipped bars and new bar ends. 6 LED headlight and rear tailight and cateye computer


----------



## pcruz8 (Jun 27, 2008)

'08 Giant Yukon with Schwinn cruiser tires for a cushy ride (and cheap). 









Vintage Peugeot on original tires. I've been commuting daily since I found this thing a few weeks ago. Much faster and more enjoyable to commute on than the Yukon. The roadie-bug has officially bitten me.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

*Old Balance*

Old Balance AL450 with some tweaks...

Started partial commuting two weeks ago, put in 160 miles. Double whammy...saving gas, losing weight (I'm 40lbs over!)...


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Been driving my new SUV the past few days...


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Paulitik (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the set-up. I've got a dew deluxe, How are you liking the Ultegra on it? I was thinking about getting a nice road crank for mine.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Paulitik said:


> I like the set-up. I've got a dew deluxe, How are you liking the Ultegra on it? I was thinking about getting a nice road crank for mine.


was the question addressed to me?

I like the Ultegras very much.... however I did need to use one 0.7mm spacer on each side in order to clear the chainstays on my Dew.....

I suppose if you go for a triple instead of a double like I did, clearance should be better...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i havent owned a car for a few years now... 
so all my bikes are commuter bikes... except the road bike... of course, of which i never seem to ride.

???

oh... cuz its simply too specific. its for SPORT. while i can get sport out of any bike i ride, its the "doing something" after the "sport" that ultimately expands the Bicycle Lifestyle.

some of the bikes...

Surly Pugsley... when i was living in Ventura... 6am... Metrolink rail to Union Station, LA... $11 each way.

a cool old schwinn cruiser my brother put together... commute bike, for rolling to and from the shop he works at (Power Plant Choppers)

and of course... The Big Dummy... on AmTrak, Pacific Surfliner... Ventura to Santa Barbara.

last one... Big Dummy on the Cone Peak trail in the Ventana Wilderness. Monterey to Nacimiento Ferguson Rd, via HWY1, then up to Cone Peak Rd. (fire road), then hike to the top of Cone Peak. (5,155ft). 


peace....d


----------



## 01Forester (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is my current commuter. I bought a Norco Plateau frame from my LBS, installed a Nashbar ridig fork, and went with a 1x8 drivetrain. My commute is 18kms one way on major highway, gravel/dirt road and suburbia. Or 9kms if I'm at a client site.

I have been commuting to work since I was 14 (I'm 41 now). No plans to stop.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*A commuting board on MTBR!*

Never noticed this forum before...

My commute is 10 miles each way and is half on the dirt of South Mountain trails. The other half I ride mostly on sidewalks as they are big and wide with few actually ever walking on them. Once at work there are shower facilities and lockers where I can store shoes, towel, supplies. With gas over $4/gallon, I am saving about $4.50 every time I commute to work by bike and my work place offers incentives for alternative travel - it's a sliding scale where you earn more the more you commute. I'm at about 17.5 cents per mile. So, every time I commute to work there is an extra $8 in my pocket! In June I logged 260 commuting miles. Yes, I know I am lucky to have all these factors fall into place to make it so easy. And it hardly ever rains! However, all is not easy going here in Phx - it has been around 110F on my commute home last few weeks and my morning rides are around 90. Yup, it's furnace time down here in the land of the sun. When under 110F I have no problems, but when it's over 110 then it gets hard to breath 

Last week I put together a little photojournal of my commute when I ride the Salsa. 
Enjoy:


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Pretty much stock late 90's Trek 7000 (former race rig)









Geax Roadster tires, WTB Speed V saddle, Surly Instigator Fork.

Thinking Fenders are next. I don't commute far and when I do go far its to fish so I bring the gas hog behind the bike, but it'd be nice to stay clean during mud season here in the ADK's.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Mine.









Lights added as needed. Lock(s) get thrown in if going elswhere than straight to work. (have an Abus lock and cable setup that just stays where I park at work, meaning I don't have to schlepp it to and fro)

One waterproof rear pannier for my work junk. Two REI house brand open top "grocery getter" bags. Messenger bag or back pack if wanting a bit more carrying capacity, as well as a drybag that I can stick on top of the rack.

A Sturmey-Archer 8spd internal hub/rear wheel setup is on the way and will be going on. Doing the bigger grocery run thing with the fixed rear is getting old. Got a rear mini-v brake setup to throw on and use with the other lever. Keen SPD sandals rock for commuting/cruising around in hot weather!

Mrs. Scrubs bike. 









One of my old mtbs setup for her. Fits here well. Easily swapped back to trail duty should she decide she'd like to try that...:thumbsup:


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

my dedicated 29er based on an Outcast frame. It'll be a 9 speed soon:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

pursuiter said:


>


Whoohoo! Don`t forget to report on your Sram hub. I have a Nexus 8 on mine and the same front hub as you- it`s a pretty nice combo.


----------



## GCRad1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*1990 GT Zaskar MTB'muter*

I had a GT Karakorum K2 as my first mountain bike - the cool purple with pink platter painted one! Wish I still had it but I sold it to a friend.

This is my GT Zaskar "Cali-Made" MTB'muter












Frame:
GT Zaskar [1990]

Handlebars and Stem: Tioga | Tioga DH

Fork and Headset: Rock Shock Judy | Dia-Comp Aheadset

Front wheel: Bontrager Rim/Hub with straight-lace spokes [commuter] 

Rear wheel: Mavic 121 SUP with heavy guage spokes | Maxxis 2.3 tire

I have a brand new never used XTR Hubs - same year as my bike and just found some brand new - never used Mavic 217's, the one's with the purple-to-gold iridescent look!!!

Crankset and Bottom bracket: Stock Shamino DX

Saddle and Seat Post: WTB | Stock post

Pedals and Chain: Shamino DHX Platform

Cog/Gearing et cetera: 3 in the floor and a bunch out back.

This bike has been my do-it-all bike, and yes, since 1990! Riding the local mountains and trails, commuting to work and weekend rides on tarmac with the sound of knobbies slapping!!! It's so old for modern times, it's almost vintage, but not quite, just old. But for those of you who remember the coolest MTB shop - The Bike Beat in Orange, Ca will know old...

MY COMMUTE: 19-miles one way.
My first commute by bike to Foothill Ranch from Costa Mesa:


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

*Romic*

Note the World Championship stripes.


----------



## tch (May 23, 2006)

My new to me 07 Surly Cross-Check. I got it about a month ago and have several hundred miles on it already. I bought the frame used from the owner of Revolution Cycles in Eugene, Oregon and he kindly left some very nice components on it. I haven't ridden on the road for a long time and I'm really enjoying it. Riding to work and getting a workout for my mtb passion is pretty sweet as well. I need a set of panniers and a good head light/tail light combo, but otherwise I'm pretty satisfied. Props to Revolution Cycles for getting me set-up proper.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

Since I got the Monkey to handle off-road duties, my Monocog got commuterized!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm not the only one that believes in BEING SEEN!


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> I'm not the only one that believes in BEING SEEN!


Damn straight. That striped tape reflects FAR (at least in my parking lot field tests  )

I also have tape on my helmet...in addition to the two rear blinkies and two front steady/blinky, I have a blinky on my helmet and one on my backpack as well. You can never be too safe. I'm looking into Tireflys (Tireflies, to use proper grammar) as well.


----------



## Dman233 (Dec 15, 2007)

> You can never be too safe. I'm looking into Tireflys (Tireflies, to use proper grammar) as well.


I never thought of using those, that would work great. I've seen them in the sand dunes when we go riding and they are bright.:thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the dummy
about 4 months now i guess...


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*envious*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> the dummy
> about 4 months now i guess...


I wish I was in the States so I could get one of those. The shipping is awful for that size frame.


----------



## eobf (Nov 20, 2005)

My commute is a little under 5 miles so I built up this for speed and simplicity. I now look forward to the ride to work.


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

*Not Worthy.*



GlazedHam said:


> Note the World Championship stripes.


Though there are Stripes on the bike, a Romic never earned them. I worked for them for a short time and we were nolonger allowed to put the stripe decals on.

Nice bike. Good to see it in use still!


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

I guess my last post here got booted...oh well.

I'm riding a slightly modified Specialized Tricross and my wife rides a Kona Dew Plus (which she waited almost 2 months for). I got the Tricross to get into the "roadie" scene but the narrow drop bars weren't agreeing with my wide shoulders. Made my elbows hurt too.

My commute to work is 4 miles one way plus I use the bike for general fitness and conditioning for trail riding. Carbon fork is great even under my 300lb frame. No issues in the 5 months I've been riding it.

My wife is still new to the commuting scene and is not yet sure of what accessories she wants and like a "SMART" husband, I'm staying out of it until asked to do otherwise.:thumbsup:

Tricross is stock except for:

- Easton riser bars with BG lock on grips
- Adjustable stem
- Deore Dual shift/brake levers
- Time Z pedals
- Older BG saddle

Toys include:

- Axiom Streamliner rear rack
- Planet Bike Blinky rear light
- 2 Knog Frog lights (1red/1 white) for the front (makes me look like the PO-LEECE)
- Mountain Bar End Mirror


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I built up a path racer around a 1940 CCM frame and the bike has been seeing some good commuting miles...


----------



## gganio (Apr 22, 2007)

*Work Buddy setup*

Work Buddy setup.
Pic from our current job bike parking lot:


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

Here's mine. 
On-One 456 with their steel fork.
Cranks have been replaced by XT mtb cranks, with just the big ring bolted in the middle ring position. Road cranks always hurt my knees, no matter what I do.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*Just a new saddle and bars but I had to shoot more photos.*

Marin Muirwoods 29er, came with a really nice WTB seat but have been wanting to give the Brooks a try and (My girl friend came through with a great early birthday present) and the stock really wide bars are now gone and replaced with the bars from her F7 (to narrow for a mountain bike but just perfect for my commuter)




























regards
Ray


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*new updates*

I got my Brooks b17 and mtx rack and bag and xc717 w/slicks and this baby commutes very nicely through my short 6 mile jaunt.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*ever seen one of these?*

This is going to be my wife's commuter. She didn't like the speedy slim seat that came with it, so my old WTB and thuddy are doing the job until her B17 and thomson make it here soon.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Oops, it's a Bianchi Cielo.


----------



## StryderXX (Sep 12, 2004)

Long time lurker of this great forum here. I started using my bike to commute to work (NYC). My legs aren't quite up to the task yet but I'm getting there. Here are some pics.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

My second commuter bic which is the hybrid polygon heist. Aka 'Red Hairy'


----------



## chrisrennau (May 21, 2008)

Some pics of the kid hauler.


----------



## eukaryotik (Aug 9, 2008)

What kind of a helmet is that?



eightballrj said:


> Here's my rig in commuter/night road riding form with the slicks, lights, and bottle cage on it.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like a Giro Zen helmet.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

It is a Giro Hex.

http://www.rei.com/product/731941


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Revived Mongoose Zuma. I added drum brakes and a 7 spd dropout derailleur to make an "Old School" commuter.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

This is my commuter. It's officially the biggest piece of $#%@! ever. I just picked it up for $100 and thought I was getting a good deal but it doesn't look like it. It must have been really abused. BB is bad, headset creeks and is a little stiff, pedals are bent, rear rim has a moderate dent from a curb, front derailleur was bad (I removed it), brakes are completely worn out and don't really work. Not to mention all the scratches.

Good thing it the frame is very light and tires are new. I replaced the stem with a shorter one with a 30 deg rise. To do: A friend is giving me road pedals, replace the entire braking system (brakes, pads, cables, handles), get riser bars. Likely a new seat too.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok I think it's done. It's been through a few changes since I got it.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

JAG410 said:


> Ok I think it's done. It's been through a few changes since I got it.


Interesting,what did you use for the reflectors?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Razorfish said:


> This is my commuter. It's officially the biggest piece of $#%@! ever. I just picked it up for $100 and thought I was getting a good deal but it doesn't look like it. It must have been really abused. BB is bad, headset creeks and is a little stiff, pedals are bent, rear rim has a moderate dent from a curb, front derailleur was bad (I removed it), brakes are completely worn out and don't really work. Not to mention all the scratches.
> 
> Good thing it the frame is very light and tires are new. I replaced the stem with a shorter one with a 30 deg rise. To do: A friend is giving me road pedals, replace the entire braking system (brakes, pads, cables, handles), get riser bars. Likely a new seat too.


Don`t worry too much, Razorfish- even if the whole bike were totally junked, the most you`d lose on a $100 bad decision would be $100. Really can`t go too far wrong there. Looks like it may work out anyway.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

yoginasser said:


> Interesting,what did you use for the reflectors?


"Lightweights for wheels" You can find them at lightweights.org and some bike shops. They are nearly invisible in the daytime.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for tip Jag.Those things look nice on your bike


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Don`t worry too much, Razorfish- even if the whole bike were totally junked, the most you`d lose on a $100 bad decision would be $100. Really can`t go too far wrong there. Looks like it may work out anyway.


Thanks for the reassurance. My buddy gave me pedals and it turns out the crunching was from the old pedals not the BB. I was able to get the headset to loosen up a little so I think that's fine too. I bought a new brake system (calipers, cables, levers), stem and grips for about $65 and I think that will make it pretty decent. I'll clean it up and paint it when it starts raining this fall/winter.

I was thinking of riser bars, new seat and some other stuff so I can hit whatever obstacles I come across on the way to/from work but that's probably not worth it.


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's mine.

Soma Juice resprayed in black with the usual bits and pieces. Commuty bits include Planet Bike Hardcore fenders, Schwalbe Marathon tyres (with nice reflective strip!), Cateye TL-LD610 tail light and Dinotte 200L headlight...


----------



## ScottNova (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, this is my first post. I just got the Trek and have had the raleigh for about 6 years. I'm really rough on bikes and just couldn't bring my self to use my raleigh for commuting. My wife knew I was itching for a mountian bike (my last one got stolen at MSU) and she took me to the shop to get tubes and she said "pick one" I said...ok. And I now have my New Commuter. I might try some light mountian biking with it. I'm gonna work on getting it ready for MI winters.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

*got my new bags*

I just got back from tech school where I was able to buy a some cool grocery type bags for Topeak explorer rack. Of course, it had to rain on my maiden voyage. Good thing that they came with their own rain covers. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

oops forget to tell what type they are --Detours Toocan.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

ScottNova, that`s cool of your wife. Looks like you picked well for a commuter, too.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Bugly, I`ve seen some of those big `ol grocery panniers and always wondered if they throw you off to just use one side or if you have say, a double pack of paper towels in one side and a twelve-pack of beer bottles in the other. It looks like yours are full on both sides, but if you experiment come back and tell how it worked out.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

I loaded them with heavy stuff on the bottom and veggies and eggs on the top and it was really even load. I have to keep my feet really in the middle of the peddles or my feet hits the bags. They sure take a lot of groceries to fill them. I will post on how I feel about them later with different loads.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is mine! I use it for CX as well. Specialized Sirrus all that is left stock is the frame. this winter i want to get a carbon fork and some new tougher wheels. also a sweet flat black powdercoat


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

A night shot of my Trek 7500... my "Tron" bike


----------



## cdcomm27 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Started commuting again after 5 years*

Here's my ride. Waiting on a Brooks B17 saddle. Worked from home for the last 5 years. Back in an office now. I enjoy my 12 mile ride to work and back.


----------



## leoseller7 (Sep 17, 2008)

*The Ultimate Commuter bike - Custom 2008 Norco VFR Cross*

My 2008 Custom Norco VFR Cross 20" (Full XTR & Carbon)

Headset - Ritchey Comp, 41.8/6.8mm

Frame - Hydraformed & double butted Alloy

Cranks - Race Face Deus XC 175mm (2008 XT Chain rings)

Pedals - Shimano PD-MX30

Shifters - Shimano XTR SL-M970 Rapidfire Levers (215 grams)

Rear Derailleur - Shimano XTR M970

Front Derailleur - Shimano XTR M971

Seat Post - Carbon Control Tech (Carbon seatpost)

Handlebars - 2008 Easton Monkeylite XC Riser Bar (Carbon bars)

V-Brakes - Avid Single Digit Ultimate Brakes

Chain - XTR

Grips - Ergon Performance Grips

Brake Levers - Avid Ultimate Pro Levers

Retail value: $3375


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Leoseller7,
where's the rack and lights and coffee mug holder?


----------



## mellobud (Sep 15, 2008)

new here...came across the site looking for winter riding tips.

Here's my commuter

1991 High Plains
CroMo lugged frame

Pretty plain jane for the School Commute. Just put on some cheap bags so they still look spiffy and what not.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

That Juice is sweet.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Mellobud, yer Schwinn is a beauty! What tires are you running? They look kinda knobby, but maybe just that "patchy" look like on some fat slicks.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Now with Sturmey-Archer 8 speed internal rear wheel. Nice, as I'm starting to do more and more grocery stuff with it - I liked it fixed gear, but I've got a road bike setup fixed for when wanting to ride that way, and unencumbered.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

scrublover said:


> Now with Sturmey-Archer 8 speed internal rear wheel. Nice, as I'm starting to do more and more grocery stuff with it - I liked it fixed gear, but I've got a road bike setup fixed for when wanting to ride that way, and unencumbered.


Groovy! Where`s your shifter mounted? It looks like it`s stuck to the side of your right brake hood, but I think the pic misrepresents it a bit.


----------



## mellobud (Sep 15, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Mellobud, yer Schwinn is a beauty! What tires are you running? They look kinda knobby, but maybe just that "patchy" look like on some fat slicks.


The tires are Projekt KOM, I'm just trying to wear them out to justify some smoother rollers. I do take this bike out on the hardpack trails around here from time to time. They may look knobby but the roll pretty fast on the center tread and I run them at 75psi of their 85 max for the road.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

*My old horse*

Here is my 1989 Fisher AL-1 with all its commuting regalia. The only thing really missing is my coffee cup that fits in the rear water bottle cage. Amazingly, this old turd only weighs 30 pounds without all the junk...and that's with the rack and fenders still on it.










I only just started commuting to work (25 mi. round trip) last month. I decided to upgrade the old horse instead of buying a replacement. Since then I've added the following:

rack (had laying around)
fenders $29
Deore LX parallel link V-brakes $90
Avid Speed-Dial levers $27
Kool-Stop salmon/black BMX pads up front $13
SRAM 7 speed thumb/trigger shifters (nice!) $25
new cables/housings throughout $10
Schwalbe Marathon 1.5" tyres $70
cheap springloaded seatpost (our roads suck) $29
WTB Rocket-V Team saddle (Ti rails) $75
new chain $16
new gear cluster $25
Shimano clipless pedals $45
Cat Eye wireless comp $45
Ortlieb panniers $135
Axiom Laurentian trunk bag $35
On Guard double-team lock $30
Planet Bike Blaze 1Watt front light (kickass light!) $44
Planet Bike Blinky1 taillight $15
Planet Bike Superflash taillight (on helmet) $24

Still to do:
Easton EC70 carbon bars (ordered...waiting) $65
some kind of brake booster up front

Add that up and I probably should have gone ahead and bought a bike. $847.00!!!!:madman: 
Of course, some of the high-dollar items are not bike specific and would have been purchased anyway (fenders, computer, pedals, saddle, bags, lock, lights, etc.)

Oh...and here's the bike I used to commute on. It hasn't been ridden in over 2 months.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

scrublover said:


> Now with Sturmey-Archer 8 speed internal rear wheel. Nice, as I'm starting to do more and more grocery stuff with it - I liked it fixed gear, but I've got a road bike setup fixed for when wanting to ride that way, and unencumbered.


I LOVE IT!:thumbsup:

It's exactly what I want, I just don't want to drop that much money on one. (Everything is three times the price in Aus..)


----------



## DD_Drummer44 (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's my bike! I used my Macbook webcam to take this picture, sorry about the reversed logo!










This is my first "i feel like I own a nice bike instead of a walmart cheapo one." It's a 2000 Raleigh M-80 bought used for $100 about a year ago. I'm fairly new to the cycling community so correct me if my terminology sucks. Some stuff I bought were a Bell helmet, Planet Bike lights, and Kwest 1.5 Slicks. I commute to class and to work totaling about 7-8 miles a day. I have so much potential ideas for my bike!!!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's the stealth bike... the black fenders are about to go on for the fall/winter. 

12 miles round trip, part dirt roads, part pavement....


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Commuterboy,
I have dreaming of a bike just like yours. What are the specs?


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Sweet! nashbar frame/fork? What are you doing for shifters, Pauls?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, it looks like you have yourself a nice bike rummer44. Great commuting setup.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments...

Yes, it's a Nashbar "X" Cyclocross frame, and their Carbon Cyclocross fork (the only carbon fork I could find with a disc mount). Great frame/fork. Has threaded braze-ons for everything...discs, racks, fenders...and you can't go wrong with flat black. It's got Nashbar oversize road bars, Nashbar stem, Cane Creek Headset, Ascent Carbon Seatpost, Fi'zi:k Plateau Saddle (serious comfort).

The brake levers are Tektro...cheapest ones I could find. I've got FSA Gossamer compact road cranks on there, but no front derailleur. I wasn't shifting out of the big ring on my commute anyway, so why bother. (I actually did my first ever century on this bike with no front derailleur this summer. I only had to manually drop into the smaller ring for one big climb) The rear casette is a mountain bike 8 speed, with an XT mountain bike derailleur. The shifter is robbed from an old mountain bike, it's an 8 speed LX Deore trigger shift. I had to seriously modify the mount to get it to work on the road bars. I heated it up and bent the clamp, drilled it out and used a bent bolt and nut to make it fit the oversize road bars. It's mounted on the upper flat part of the bar between the brake lever and my cateye headlight mount. Plenty of room for a hand on the top bar still. You could do the same for a front shifter, but I'm not sure how it would work with the double crankset. You'd have to seriously limit the travel of the derailleur to match the road double crankset. No problems yet running a mountain bike 8 speed chain on a crankset/chainwheel designed for 10 speed... 

It's got Mavic 36 spoke disc only 29er wheels with XT disc hubs (the cyclocross rear hub width is 135mm, mountain bike standard), which allows me to run pretty fat tires for my dirt road...I'm running Schwalbe Kojack tires currently...700cX35, and I still have room for Planet Bike fenders.

The disc brakes were a necessity at first, because when I built the bike I had mountain bike wheels on it (made for a scary low bottom bracket height, but otherwise they worked well). The brake bosses didn't line up for rim brakes with 26" wheels. I like them now with the 700c (29er) wheels because they're great in the sloppy winter weather, and they make for lots of fender clearance. I had to bend one of the fender brackets to get around the brake caliper, but that's no big deal. 

I also just ordered some 'lightweights' for my wheels, after seeing that bike on the previous page of this thread with them. I could definately do more for visibility, riding a flat black bike in the pre-dawn hours probably isn't the best way to be seen. I do use a blinky taillight on my backpack, and my ride is very rural...I'll see 10 cars (maybe) between home and work (and I know the driver of 8 of them).

Edit: I would also like to publicly apologize for my silver seat post clamp. I couldn't find a black one at the time, and I have every intention of painting it.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> Edit: I would also like to publicly apologize for my silver seat post clamp. I couldn't find a black one at the time, and I have every intention of painting it.


Don't forget your headset spacers too. :nono:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I know, I know :skep: I keep meaning to get a carbon spacer kit every time I'm on nashbar or pricepoint. Next time. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's my recently converted commuter. It's an '06 Trek 8500. Kinda overkill for a commuter but I don't wanna spend more money to buy a cheap bike just to commute. Plus I don't have the space for it. I was thinking of selling this guy but I don't think I can get what I want. I paid $2K when I bought it. I have an Intense 5.5 also that I'll mtn bike with.

I put on some Bontrager Select Inverse Hardcase tires. They seem to be very smooth compared to the knobbies that were on it but still gives me some cushion for some curb hopping and stuff. Also added a couple bottle cages, the red one for water, and the white one fits my keys and cellphone. And I bolted on a slim pump and a Kryptonite Evolution Mini U-Lock. I put one a Planet Bike Superflash for the rear and ziptied a 100 lumen Coleman headlamp with the head strap cut off. But in the picture I have my Light & Motion Arc Ultra Li-Ion strapped on as well. Friend gave me his old cushiony Forte saddle. Hope its good for assphalt riding. Put on the old allen wrench seat post clamp and bought some inexpensive locking skewers at Performance Bike. Rounded it off with some platforms and it's good to go.

I'm contemplating if I should invest in some Stan's Tubeless. What do you think?


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

ScareyH22A said:


> Here's my recently converted commuter. It's an '06 Trek 8500. Kinda overkill for a commuter but I don't wanna spend more money to buy a cheap bike just to commute. Plus I don't have the space for it. I was thinking of selling this guy but I don't think I can get what I want. I paid $2K when I bought it. I have an Intense 5.5 also that I'll mtn bike with.
> 
> I put on some Bontrager Select Inverse Hardcase tires. They seem to be very smooth compared to the knobbies that were on it but still gives me some cushion for some curb hopping and stuff. Also added a couple bottle cages, the red one for water, and the white one fits my keys and cellphone. And I bolted on a slim pump and a Kryptonite Evolution Mini U-Lock. I put one a Planet Bike Superflash for the rear and ziptied a 100 lumen Coleman headlamp with the head strap cut off. But in the picture I have my Light & Motion Arc Ultra Li-Ion strapped on as well. Friend gave me his old cushiony Forte saddle. Hope its good for assphalt riding. Put on the old allen wrench seat post clamp and bought some inexpensive locking skewers at Performance Bike. Rounded it off with some platforms and it's good to go.
> 
> I'm contemplating if I should invest in some Stan's Tubeless. What do you think?


Thats a nice ride for commuting... Depending on how safe it is where you keep the bike you might wanna think about more locks.. If you can, bring it in with you where you work. I used to do that. Especially after I got some bikes ripped off.. BTW I'm talkin bout L.A.

Stans might be cool. Why not give it a try.... I got a Stans kit for my DJ bike but havnt got round to installin it yet.


----------



## youngjim (Aug 5, 2008)

*My ride*










My current ride; I think it is still evolving as I get a better feel for what I want on it and don't. A proper mount for the lock is first, there is no room inside the triangle with a water bottle in there too and the stock one doesn't work anywhere else. After that probably a set of x28 or x35 tires with some more aggressive treads. My commute from my doorstep to work is all of a kilometer, and once all the construction around here is done I'm sure it'll be pleasant, but right now there are enough places where it is more suited to mountain tires than little skinny go-fast ones.

That said, at the end of the day it gets me from A to B with a minimum of fuss, and stripped down it does go awful quick.

PS Yes I made the mounts for the speed and cadence sensors. Yes, they were previously copper water pipe. No, I don't care that they're ugly, they're all of 37 grams each, and were next to free!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I like that. Purdy :thumbsup: Are those KHS forks?



ScareyH22A said:


> Also added a couple bottle cages, the red one for water, and the white one fits my keys and cellphone.


I have a 'cage rocket' (http://www.cagerocket.com) that I use occasionally when I'm not carrying a backpack. It's got a padded interior, which is nice for the phone and iPod when I'm chattering down my dirt road. It will carry my phone, keys, iPod, multi-tool, tire levers, and spare tube. Also the big flip-top lid makes it easy to access.


----------



## youngjim (Aug 5, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ I like that. Purdy :thumbsup: Are those KHS forks?


 Thanks! Thats the stock fork, it has done me well even though I had to get a little creative in mounting the speed sensor. The only thing I've changed are the pedals, Crank Brothers Quattro SLs, which I like a lot. I might add some lights and an air horn later, but it treats me pretty well as it is. Jim


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> I have a 'cage rocket' (http://www.cagerocket.com) that I use occasionally when I'm not carrying a backpack. It's got a padded interior, which is nice for the phone and iPod when I'm chattering down my dirt road. It will carry my phone, keys, iPod, multi-tool, tire levers, and spare tube. Also the big flip-top lid makes it easy to access.


OOoohhhh... :drums finger tips together like a mad scientist:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

They have 'em at Nashbar for 8.99 - http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...oretype=&estoreid=&pagename=Show All Products

And 'factory seconds' ones with slight defects for 4.99 - http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...oretype=&estoreid=&pagename=Show All Products


----------



## Monsterstick (May 29, 2008)

The green machine is simple, but it gets the job done.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's a bike I got from a buddy... When I got it, it was all beat up... The only things I bought were the tires / tubes and brake cable / banana. The other parts are from other bikes here and there. I'm trying the spring seat.. Just put it on today. Hope it takes some of the harshness out of the ride.

And how bout the front fender, hey?!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

fmf said:


> And how bout the front fender, hey?!


GROOVIN`! :thumbsup:


----------



## suede34 (Sep 25, 2008)

*My newly built 56cm Surly Cross Check*

After I sold my two other hybrid bikes on Craigslist, I got a little $$ to build a new commuter with a mix of old and new parts I had laying around:

Easton EA70 stem
Easton Monkeylite Carbon SL lo-rise bars
Truvativ Team seatpost
Selle Italia saddle
XTR shifters
XT front derailleur
XTR rear derailleur
XTR V-Brakes
Shimano Ultegra Triple crankset
Shimano Ultegra 9 (12-27) cassette
Easton Vista Wheelset
Hutchinson Equinox 700x23C road tires
Crank Brothers Candy pedals
Delta rear rack


----------



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

suede34, thats a beautiful bike!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm loving that Surly...

My next commuter frame will be a crosscheck or a Kona Jake the Snake.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

*MAB Science*

Well we have been commuting steadily for the last two years in the PNW and in Colorado (as much as possible anyway given the long winters there and distance from town) for years before that and here are our rides:

Mine, I have a set of BOB nuts on it also.








The wife's. She has her old mtn. bike that she uses for the uphill run to the U and her grocery getter Craig's list special for downtown duties.















And then we have the town car or actually we call it the marriage counselor,








But years ago I started experimenting with small motor assist, both gas and electric on bicycles to try and make the aforementioned distance to town a bit easier to attain. The 2 stroke was too loud and smelly and the electric was not a big enough gain for the money. Lately I have thought alot about motor assist again, especially after riding a few fully loaded cargo bikes around. I really like the cargo bike idea alot but think it needs some assitance so this is my newest addition to the fleet.








The way to go with motors on bikes is to run them through your drivetrain somehow to get the full benefit of the motor and also your ability to pedal. If you gear everything correctly you can still pedal as hard as you want in order to stay on top of any gear with the engine right in stride so that you can get up to the edge of a sweat and stay there for a very long time.

The biggest benefit is the ability to get off the line and up the bigger hills while loaded. I have ridden enough tandem to know that this is a chore on a loaded bike even with two people hooked up. But if you put 1.5 hp or the equivalent wattage in there it makes it happen quite seamlessly.

The reason I am using a small 4 stroke engine instead of electric is a matter of economics. The gas motor will get about 200 mpg with pedaling and the cost of the motor is about 1/4 of what an equivalent electric system would get power wise but with way less range. At some point if our economy stays together battery technology may get to the point where it is affordable but I doubt ever as cheap as the gas motor. Electricity from coal fired plants versus gas is point of debate for sure. However my plan is to convert these engines to ethanol here in the next year or so.

I really feel that motor assist will become more prevolent in the commuter world here in the near future. Might as well be prepared!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## big mario (Jan 8, 2007)

*can't fiigure out how to post.*

Image is too big so I opened a photobucket acct. and it keeps failing that upload too.


----------



## big mario (Jan 8, 2007)

*works great*

A guy at work owed me some $$ so I told him to just let me take his bike that has been sitting in the locker room for ever. So it cost me 50 bucks. Put on some fenders and a rack that was on my carbon road bike used for commuting until now. Oh yeah and a bell and some skinny tires. It runs great since just before he stored it in the locker room he had a new rear cog and cables and grip shifters put on. I can't figure out how to get the whole bike in pic. Upload says it will only take a certain size and when I do that all I get is this pic. Sorry. It is a Full Force (what ever that is) I think it is a step up from a Huffy. Says Specialized design on it and has a 1800 number to call for help.

Hey how do we take advantage of the new bill passed for 20 bucks a month tax free if you primarily ride a bike to work? It starts in Jan of 09.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

MABman, that`s one of the most killerest stables I`ve seen here! Great stuff!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

JAG410 said:


> "Lightweights for wheels" You can find them at lightweights.org and some bike shops. They are nearly invisible in the daytime.


I installed my lightweights last night :thumbsup: They look too cool. I need to do some flash photography and post up pics. Thanks for the info


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

MABman, that is a killer motorized bike!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

MABman said:


> The 2 stroke was too loud and smelly...


I have to disagree with you there. Few things smell better. My 'other bike' with motor assist:


----------



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

CommuterBoy said:


> My 'other bike' with motor assist:


Which is all good until people like me have to come pick up the pieces.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ don't worry, I'm getting to be an old guy. Power is nothing without control. I've only crashed the KTM a handful of times :lol:


Back on track, here's the stealth bike with the 'Lightweights' installed:


----------



## black_taco (Apr 12, 2005)

2001 Special Ed Rockhopper, seems fitting it being my campus commuter bike. haha The tires in the pic are Nokian Mount and Grounds, for the warmer months I run 1.5" WTB Slickasaurus tires. As pictured: 29lb.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ are those Bontrager bars? I had a pair like that on an old schwinn homegrown and I really liked them...


----------



## black_taco (Apr 12, 2005)

Yup, Bontrager Crowbars. I really like the "moto" look of them with the center bar but clamping any kind of light to them is a pain.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

...never thought of that...a computer or a light would be almost impossible to set up right. I didn't use either on the bike I had them on. Seriously strong bars though...I abused mine pretty bad and never had an issue.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

ciao
flo


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

floibex said:


> ciao
> flo


Wow! Smoooth!:thumbsup:


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

*Inbred*

I was sick of having a wet bum and salt in my mouth last winter, so I picked up an SS Inbred cheap and made her commuter friendly!










1x8 inboard.










Bell, light and daft dog..










I just drilled a hole in the fork crown to get the mudguards to sit tight,










Home made bracket.



















I`ll be fitting studded tires when the snow comes. I bought some marathon race 700x40.

Let the bad weather come!

:thumbsup:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> Back on track, here's the stealth bike with the 'Lightweights' installed:


It has been bugging me why these look so freakin' familiar since the first person posted a photo. I was just watching MIB II again last night and it came clear! The scene after they try to restore J's memory downstairs in the pawn shop; he walks outside and spots all the aliens, including two riding a tandem bike and the bike and riders are covered in these reflectors! :thumbsup:


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Winter commuter:









There's an old Gary Fisher steel hardtail under there somewhere

Road commuter:









'82 Trek 311 with modern parts. Pic is a little outdated.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

'09 Trek Valencia with a lot of extra goodies. Sweet bike, one of my favorites to ride right now - I look forward to every commute now when I wake up. I'm finding more and more excuses to get out and ride her.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's a cellphone shot of my do-it-all bike. Trailer, trail-a-bike, groceries, you name it. The picture does not capture how very truly dripping gushing wet it is here right now, I thought it might have a chance but it doesn't.


----------



## bikerfish (Feb 3, 2004)

*xtracycle commuter*

Just got home from the maiden grocery getting voyage. Still have some things to learn about packing the xtracycle but overall I'm very happy with the change. Once I got home I realized "holy crap, my rig is as long as a car ! " Just for fun, a picture of how a garage "should" be used.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

Newbie commuter, first winter in: 
Just put on the fender earlier tonight.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

bikerfish said:


> Just got home from the maiden grocery getting voyage. Still have some things to learn about packing the xtracycle but overall I'm very happy with the change. Once I got home I realized "holy crap, my rig is as long as a car ! " Just for fun, a picture of how a garage "should" be used.


Wow! Cool!  Hope you don't have to go up any huge hills on that!


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is my play commuter. I use this when I have plenty of time for the commute and I can actually have some fun. I built this with the heaviest parts I had lying around to get it to about 40 lbs. The Maxxis Hookworms weigh ~2.75lbs each but they roll over everything. Gives me a great workout on my 10 mile commute and a new meaning to hills.

Fun fun fun......


----------



## big mario (Jan 8, 2007)

*Think I got a so so pic*



big mario said:


> A guy at work owed me some $$ so I told him to just let me take his bike that has been sitting in the locker room for ever. So it cost me 50 bucks. Put on some fenders and a rack that was on my carbon road bike used for commuting until now. Oh yeah and a bell and some skinny tires. It runs great since just before he stored it in the locker room he had a new rear cog and cables and grip shifters put on. I can't figure out how to get the whole bike in pic. Upload says it will only take a certain size and when I do that all I get is this pic. Sorry. It is a Full Force (what ever that is) I think it is a step up from a Huffy. Says Specialized design on it and has a 1800 number to call for help.
> 
> Hey how do we take advantage of the new bill passed for 20 bucks a month tax free if you primarily ride a bike to work? It starts in Jan of 09.


Looking at all these cool commuters makes me want to get a nicer ride now. After all it is probably starting to be the bike I ride the most. I am gonna see how much I commute through the winter before I spend any more $$$$ on it. Maybe some ergo grips. I road a friend's bike with them and they were comfy.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is my daily commuter, a Trek Mountain Track 850 rigid (circa 1990?). My friend whom I bought it from had already installed a suspension seat post and Schwinn cruiser springer saddle. I added lights, Beavertail fenders and Michelin Country Rock tires. A trusty and reliable friend!


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Here is my daily commuter, a Trek Mountain Track 850 rigid (circa 1990?). My friend whom I bought it from had already installed a suspension seat post and Schwinn cruiser springer saddle. I added lights, Beavertail fenders and Michelin Country Rock tires. A trusty and reliable friend!


Nice!  Hey, check your crank model (imprinted on the rear of the arms, e.g. FC-M290 or whatnot), there were some models recalled by Shimano during that era. Not being able to see the driveside arm, I can't tell visually if those are one of the affected models (which can break in half).


----------



## SSurlygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

*My Cross-Check Grocery Getter*


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

mechBgon said:


> Nice!  Hey, check your crank model (imprinted on the rear of the arms, e.g. FC-M290 or whatnot), there were some models recalled by Shimano during that era. Not being able to see the driveside arm, I can't tell visually if those are one of the affected models (which can break in half).


Whoa, thanks for the tip! My crank is an FC-MC10. I just ran a search online and it doesn't appear on the list of recalled cranks.

In case anyone else needs the info, here is a great website to use: Bicycle Cranks Recalled By Shimano


----------



## Helmsdini (Oct 23, 2008)

New to the forums, but I will post up my current rigs.

In nice weather I usually take my Trek Soho S to school and work (about 50 miles/ week) Its stock save for pedals, campy brakes and a couple other misc. doodads.










In the winter and in foul weather I usually take my aluminum 2000 nishiki cascade. Its ugly (good theft deterrent), but pretty light and it makes a great commuter.


----------



## spangelsaregreat (Jan 23, 2004)

*Drop Bar Commuter*

Hi,

After many years of using a flat bar I started to get a bit sick of struggling into the head wind home on my daily commute (it is also up hill). The flat bars are great in town but since half of my commute is rural it was always a bit of a compromise. However, I met a guy the other week on a cyclo cross bike with cross top levers and I realised I could get the best of both worlds, a drop bar for the windy bits and the cross top levers would allow for the more upright position (but still being able to brake) when in traffic.










I changed my Avid BB7s for road versions, bought some Mirage 9sp ergos and FSA short drop bars. My only problem was getting a campag compatible cassette on my Hope XC disc hubs. I thought I was onto a winner simply buying a SRAM cassette and replacing the spacers with some Mavic Campag spacers I had lying around. However, they make the cassette two wide to fit. I stuck the normal SRAM cassette on and it worked up to a point. It was always slightly out on a couple of changes.

I decided to try putting just one of the Mavic spacers on after the 5th cog as this where the shifting starts to go out. Hey presto it worked, the shifts are just as good as with a Campag hub.










Here is a rundown of the whole bike

Frame - Giant XTC
Forks - Pace aluminium
Bars - FSA shallow drop
Stem - Giant OS
Tape - Deda
Levers - Campag Mirage
Saddle - Flite
Seat Post - Race Face
Chainset - Shimano Deore 44 - 32
Pedals - Time Cyclo
Rear Mech - Campag Mirage
Cassette - SRAM 12-23
Chain - SRAM
Front Mech - Shimano
Wheels - Hope XC on Mavic 717
Tyres - Conti Gator Skin 1 1/8
Lights - Cateye rears, Lumicycle (20w halogen, Cree LED)

I might even buy some Conti 1.5 cross country tyres and try a cyclo cross race!

Regards


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ like that :thumbsup: 

I was just looking at a similar set up in a bike rack in Reno, NV...anybody else do that? 

Anyway, My current commuter that I posted a couple pages ago is essentially a road/cyclocross bike built up to almost beefy mountain-bike standards. For my next build, I am pretty sure that I want to start with a mountain bike (probably a 29er, just for the road bike-like gearing options), and trim it down to somewhat road-bike standards.


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Boerg (Nov 1, 2008)

jmjones said:


> Converted to 1 x 7 new Tektro brakes. Avenir saddle bags carry my lecture materials for the classes I teach. Bungees on top for bulky stuff. old front derailleur as chain guide. suspension seat post to save the back.


Inspiring; I have a frame exactly like that in my backyard. I may clean it up for my commute. That's when Diamondback was still a name.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

xcolin said:


> was that minnesing trail? that trail is pretty mucky
> 
> anyways, nice bikes people have. here is mine; ugly? yes. but comfortable, and low maintenance. it has slicker tires on it now; the pic was from winter. i need to make it more reflective for next year; maybe some of those cool spoke lights.
> 
> ...


A handjob as a commuter with panniers and slicks!! I can hear it crying!

Oh dear.

:nono:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet. Love that antique looking saddle!


----------



## mehukatti (Sep 21, 2005)

This is my commuter bike.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

bugly64 said:


> This is my get to work vehicle. It also does xc duty on the weekends and holidays. I just got the new wheels and put slicks on them so I don't mess my knobs up. I will get a rack for the back so I don't backpack it. I ride about 5 miles each way to work.


What wheels are those? and where'd you get em?

thanks


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Good job fenagling in those Ergos, Spangels. I always heard it was impossible, though I`ve never messed with Campy. Sure looks like a loooong reach.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary Notrash, what model is your kickstand? It mounts to the stays? I`d like one for my commuter, but I can`t go behind the BB or on the rear axel due to other stuff in the way and yours looks like a good solution.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Gary Notrash, what model is your kickstand? It mounts to the stays? I`d like one for my commuter, but I can`t go behind the BB or on the rear axel due to other stuff in the way and yours looks like a good solution.


Hey Rodar. My kickstand is made by Specialized and it does indeed clamp to the rear stays! Not sure how much it costs. I imagine that my friend, the previous owner put it on. Not sure if they even still make them, but if not you could probably pick one up on eBay. Very lightweight and sturdy kickstand!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you- I`ll see what Google tells me.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Thank you- I`ll see what Google tells me.


I also saw a similar kickstand at REI today. I forget the brand name, but it was $20. It also was adjustable in length!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

*Revived*

My "new" commuter,


----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

Ah, my first post! I have been waiting to be able to participate in this board and am very excited that I am now able to do so. I look forward to learning from all the members as I am relatively new to riding mountain bikes (got my first one about three years ago).

Here is the bike I ride to campus and train on. I love it!










I would like to get a rigid fork. Any suggestions?

Also, I will be adding Time ATAC Alium pedals soon.

I need to get a better light. My ride home is in the dark and my current light (a two year old Blackburn with 4 lights in a diamond configuration - don't know the model name) is not very bright.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool commuter. For a rigid fork, maybe try eBay? Just remember, it may change your steering geometry.


----------



## bikerfish (Feb 3, 2004)

Bo55Diesel said:


> I would like to get a rigid fork. Any suggestions?
> 
> .


I just picked up a brand new"eXotic" brand suspension corrected rigid fork off ebay for $80. I've only had it on my bike for about 3 weeks but no complaints so far. It's fairly light and it looks pretty so probalby the only thing left would be longevity - which is yet to be determined, but for $80 it's not the end of the world if it goes kapuht. I have it on my xtracycle commuter bike (see previous page - although this fork was not on that bike when the pictures where taken).

Forgot to mention: make sure and let your "significant other" know this item is coming in the mail because the post office required an 18 or older signature. My wife was convinced I was getting porn shipped to the house - I guess because exotic is the brand name.


----------



## m121038 (Nov 3, 2008)

Alright, so I don't actually have real life pictures of it *yet*, but I got an email from the bike store saying that it arrived today...

For a new bike it seemed like a pretty good deal, came with fenders, rack, lights, trunk, pump, lock and mirror since Performance is trying to move out their 2008 stock. Hopefully I'll put enough miles to of it to justify something higher end later (especially since I'm already ogling components) but for now it should be a lot of fun, I'm really looking forward to commuting on this thing.

Planning on adding a handlebar mount for a Garmin Quest 2 and maybe switching the pedals for the Forte Campus clipless or Shimano PD-M324 pedals. Also adding a Flash Flag for safety.

Here's the link to the ad: http://www.performancebike.com/shop...subcategory_ID=&CFID=4950618&CFTOKEN=58859869

Nice commuters by the way, I love looking at these for ideas.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Diesel,

Is that a Scheller's water bottle in your cage?


----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

FireBallKY said:


> Hey Diesel,
> 
> Is that a Scheller's water bottle in your cage?


Indeed it is. That is where I bought the bike. I live in Evansville, IN and drove over to the L one day to buy a bike. I checked out their shop online and thought they were far superior to the shops here in town, so off I went. Who doesn't like a road trip? Especially one that involves bringing home a new bike!


----------



## ttper (Aug 29, 2008)

m121038 said:


> Alright, so I don't actually have real life pictures of it *yet*, but I got an email from the bike store saying that it arrived today...
> 
> For a new bike it seemed like a pretty good deal, came with fenders, rack, lights, trunk, pump, lock and mirror since Performance is trying to move out their 2008 stock. Hopefully I'll put enough miles to of it to justify something higher end later (especially since I'm already ogling components) but for now it should be a lot of fun, I'm really looking forward to commuting on this thing.
> 
> ...


The bike looks very nice but I think there is a mistake to put the rear light in the seat post. That will not work on the road because of the trunk or the bag on top of rack.


----------



## m121038 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, I got worried thinking about that when I first saw the bike, but it turns out the trunk bag actually has a strip that's made for the light to clip onto it, it's just an aftermarket LED and not actually built into the bike.


----------



## yellowboy (Mar 27, 2008)

*My Velocycle a la carte bike in 2003, the first XCY700 ever!*

http://www.velocycle.com

Here my bike in 2003, the first Velocycle xcy700 to be born, ever!

The first mountain bike with 700C wheels for commuting all year long. I still own this bike. Minimal maintenance has been done to it, & it is still my winter bike today.


----------



## vwvoodoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is my Soma Juice. I have a fairly short commute, but it gets used every day, so I like having something nice and classy. 
Alfine rear hub, Hugi front hub. Delgado Race rims. XTR 950 crank w/ Spot chainring. Thomson post and stem. Origin8 Space bar. Brooks Swallow Ti saddle and leather ring grips. XT calipers w/ Saint levers. Specialized tires. Planet Bike Cascadia fenders. Blackburn rack.


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

*commie V2*

After two years of looking at steel frames I finally decided on a Gunnar Ruffian.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

mehukatti said:


> This is my commuter bike.


These bikes actually piss me off. Mechkatti, I am not assuming that you ride this way, but I see there all the time at night, no light, no flashers, no reflectors, no visibility, too cool to stop at stop signs or red lights, stupid beanie were a helmet should be. I dont see any fenders either. Fair weather hipster?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Daaang! Maybe he doesn`t need to ride at night and maybe he doesn`t WANT fenders.

gte819- is that SS or do you have some kind of internal gearing? It sure is pretty.


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

Photograph said:


> My commuter, a 2003-2004 Kona Dew that has seen more abuse, winter riding, off road action and over all miles than any other bike in my collection. It has been run over, survived an attempted theft with a car jack, and even unintentionally took the mirror off of a Lexus so far. I built up a super heavy duty set of wheels for it in 2006 as I had gone through two wheelsets in two years prior to that.
> 
> edit - oops, a picture would help.


Looks like I gave the bike a little too much abuse/use, the frame failed at the BB so it's in the shop getting rebuilt as a disc equipped Dr.Dew thanks to Kona's warranty department. Any recommendations on studded tires (700cc x 35-45mm) for winter commuting?


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

R y R
Set Single speed via EBB 44/14 road and 34/18 trail


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

well... I switched to drop bars on my commuter...loving it so far... I moved over the MTB BB7s from my GF's bike, installed some Dia Compe levers (for V-brakes) and Dura ace bar end shifters...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

That commuter is TOO NICE. Lock it up good. It looks too temptng!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> That commuter is TOO NICE. Lock it up good. It looks too temptng!


Thanks..... it is locked well  :thumbsup:


----------



## rinkle (Nov 5, 2005)

Mine


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks good Cris, but you gotta be careful if you eat jelly sandwiches while you assemble your cockpit. Can`t find any napkins over there?


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is mine. K2 Enemy Cross Bike. Geared 34/50 in the front, 11-24 in the back. A little tall at first for this "mountain biker at heart", but after commiting almost 40 miles round trip on it for a couple months, I am getting used to it. My commute has plenty of hills.

I've added Planet Bike Cascadia fenders, a Topeak rack and trunk bag to carry my work clothes in (the bag has panniers that easily zip down, I zipped them up for the photo), mirror and blinkys on the back.

It's a pretty good commuter!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Looks good Cris, but you gotta be careful if you eat jelly sandwiches while you assemble your cockpit. Can`t find any napkins over there?


HAHAHAHAHA!!!--good one! :thumbsup:

It's just "montagepaste" BTW..


----------



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

gte819s said:


> After two years of looking at steel frames I finally decided on a Gunnar Ruffian.


great choice!! gunnar bikes are awesome!


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

paying it off weekly, cant wait to ride it. What you guys think?


----------



## DanMach86 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Uh?*



Killroy said:


> These bikes actually piss me off. Mechkatti, I am not assuming that you ride this way, but I see there all the time at night, no light, no flashers, no reflectors, no visibility, too cool to stop at stop signs or red lights, stupid beanie were a helmet should be. I dont see any fenders either. Fair weather hipster?


Wow. Maybe mind your own business? You're not the god of "correct way to ride".

Fenders don't make a bike a fair weather hipster. Some of us live in relatively dry climates and on the 15 days a year I have to ride in the rain, I survive just fine, water and mud being thrown at me and all.

Keep in mind that just because someone differs from you, doesn't mean there wrong.

P.S. Yes, everyone should have SOME kind of night lighting system. Even if its just flashing red LED's on the backpack and a head lamp up front.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

pawe1 said:


> paying it off weekly, cant wait to ride it. What you guys think?


Sweet, sweet commuter, in STEAL ME white. Don't ever leave this thing unattended, even while locked......it screams to be acquired by any opportunist who catches a fancy to your bike! I have lost FOUR LOCKED bikes already. When done riding it.....lock it inside your home.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

pawe1 said:


> paying it off weekly, cant wait to ride it. What you guys think?


Fixies are such a fad that you will need 20 pounds of locks to keep it from getting ripped off.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Pawe, what do you have for rims on those wheels? It almost looks like there`s a big square notch cut out for the valve stem, but I doubt that`s the case. Got any more pics of the wheels?


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Bo55Diesel said:


> Ah, my first post! I have been waiting to be able to participate in this board and am very excited that I am now able to do so. I look forward to learning from all the members as I am relatively new to riding mountain bikes (got my first one about three years ago).
> 
> Here is the bike I ride to campus and train on. I love it!
> 
> ...


That is one sweet looking bike. what college are you going to? I see its looks like it in southern Indiana/ Kentucky because of the water bottle.

anyway my ride is a Rocky Mountain bike fusion with clipless pedals.(im going to get better pictures of it soon)


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Sweet, sweet commuter, in STEAL ME white. Don't ever leave this thing unattended, even while locked......it screams to be acquired by any opportunist who catches a fancy to your bike! I have lost FOUR LOCKED bikes already. When done riding it.....lock it inside your home.


Yea its gonna be in the garage when Im not riding it, also gonna get some red electric tape and go over the "rasta" colors on the frame and fork.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

pawe1 said:


> Yea its gonna be in the garage when Im not riding it, also gonna get some red electric tape and go over the "rasta" colors on the frame and fork.


Those are Rainbow Jersey World Champion colors, not "rasta" colors.......


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

no thats felts way of personalizing the bike -.- it has a square with the rasta colors on em. Im gonna go over it with a red marker or something I dont want the rasta colors on it at all. 

slocaus its not fix gear, it could be if I turn the wheel to the other side but Im all set with a free wheel.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

pawe1 said:


> Yea its gonna be in the garage when Im not riding it, also gonna get some red electric tape and go over the "rasta" colors on the frame and fork.


Yeah, I think those are the national colors of Uganda....looks close to the official World Cup Series(WCS) XC racing colors.......just missing the blue after the red.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I just joined the Cyclocross to work fraternity.

Its stock apart from the marathon winter 622-42 tires and the planet bike mudguards.










Its a fast "tour da work" bike and better still a great zone one winter trainer.

Great on gravel roads too.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

fux said:


> I just joined the Cyclocross to work fraternity.
> 
> Its stock apart from the marathon winter 622-42 tires and the planet bike mudguards.
> 
> ...


Very cool, fux. I also like your BMW 3er too!


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

fux said:


> I can realy post this on "show us your" AM, Xc-race, 29`er , 1x8 realy versatile working girl.


I have the same bike bell. I get some really odd looks with mine!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

That's a sweet Felt fixie. Those aren't rasta colors though, they're the national colors of Jamaica. Rasta colors are the national colors of Ethiopia; green, yellow and red.


----------



## Verskis (Dec 4, 2007)

My commuter, Surly Long Haul Trucker:


----------



## bikerfish (Feb 3, 2004)

fux said:


> I just joined the Cyclocross to work fraternity.
> 
> Its stock apart from the marathon winter 622-42 tires and the planet bike mudguards.
> 
> ...


How do you like those Marathons? I'm planning on getting a set of studded tires for my inlaws who are newly into tandem riding and I'm torn between the Marathon winter or the Nokian A10. As I said, they're tandem riders so they aren't doing any serious off-roading. Just bike paths and the like. Would love to hear some real user feedback on those.


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

This is my commuter/touring bike since March. Just added the Schwalbe Marathon Winters yesterday. Had been using fat knobbies, but after a wipe out in my work parking lot last week I decided to get the studs.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*As she sat last year...*

...sadly,I just live too far and have to carry too much crap (and too much "I never saw him on this twisty 2 lane mtn roadbefore dawn"  ) for me to feasably/possibly commute by bike now-a-days...but this is temporary,w/ in a couple more years,we'll be selling our "out in the ticks" property and picking a more bike friendly place to live :thumbsup: 
'02 Redline Monocog


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

My commuter on my commute yesterday.










For those who noticed the beemer, it is featured here...

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=441403

Stays at home in the weekdays, I`ve gotta keep fit someway.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

bikerfish said:


> How do you like those Marathons? I'm planning on getting a set of studded tires for my inlaws who are newly into tandem riding and I'm torn between the Marathon winter or the Nokian A10. As I said, they're tandem riders so they aren't doing any serious off-roading. Just bike paths and the like. Would love to hear some real user feedback on those.


They are ok. Fast rollers, nice volume, good on ice and hardpack but a bit squirrily on loose slush. They seem to do well against the sharp gravel they use over here instead of salt on the cycle paths.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Bo55Diesel said:


> Ah, my first post! I have been waiting to be able to participate in this board and am very excited that I am now able to do so. I look forward to learning from all the members as I am relatively new to riding mountain bikes (got my first one about three years ago).
> 
> Here is the bike I ride to campus and train on. I love it!
> 
> ...


That is one sweet looking bike. what college are you going to? I see its looks like it in southern Indiana/ Kentucky because of the water bottle.

anyway my ride is a Rocky Mountain bike fusion with clipless pedals.(im going to get better pictures of it soon)


















moving my post to a more recent spot.


----------



## ttper (Aug 29, 2008)

This is my commuter bike. Thank you for looking.

1999 Kona firemountain with a rigid fork and planet bike fenders.


19 long riser bar with barends. 
Sansa Shaker MP3 player attach to the stem using a couple of rubber band.
(I used to carry a pocket radio with external speaker to listen to a local AM radio station but the radio doesn't work in the cold weather. This MP3 player was bought from a drug store for $10. It uses a 512 MB SD card for MP3 files and it sometimes truns off by itself when I ride on bumpy road. It has an external speaker and pretty good to listen to podcast or songs. I think it is not too bad MP3 player for the price . Please note that the sound of this player is pretty crappy on bike if you are a real music fan)
2 planet bike head lights. 
1 black mini bell. 
Cat Eye Bar End Mirror. 
1 combination cable lock.


2 planet bike tail lights (1 super flash, 1 blink 3)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks great! Are you riding in the snow with those tires? I ride with whatever current 26 x 1.5s I currently have through an occasional 4 inch snowfall (no traffic), but I hang it up until the roads get clear if we get a big storm.


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

My new Trek 7.3 FX


----------



## ttper (Aug 29, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Looks great! Are you riding in the snow with those tires? I ride with whatever current 26 x 1.5s I currently have through an occasional 4 inch snowfall (no traffic), but I hang it up until the roads get clear if we get a big storm.


I put chubby tires 26 x 2.1 in November but they slowed me down a lot. So I came back to these. They are Panaracer Pasela 26 x 1.25 Kevlar Folding Tires and they are not too bad to ride in the snow.


----------



## Luciano ramos (Mar 30, 2008)

That´s my bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Luciano, your profile says you`re in Brasil. Is that where this pic is from? I thought it looked like somewhere in California. How about some more pictures?


----------



## Luciano ramos (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, I am from Brazil. The photo has been taken in one of my trips to the interior of the state of São Paulo.

More stories of trips. 600km and more than 100 photos:

http://www.pedal.com.br/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2936
http://www.pedal.com.br/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3168
http://www.pedal.com.br/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3397
http://www.pedal.com.br/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3576
http://www.pedal.com.br/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1915


----------



## OhioGuy82 (Sep 11, 2006)

There she is. 5 miles new.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Taken this afternoon, latest photo with new pogies. ^_^


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

Luciano ramos said:


> That´s my bike.


Your rear cargo/container, what brand is it? where can I get one?


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

JAG410 said:


> Ok I think it's done. It's been through a few changes since I got it.


What kind of handlebars are you using? Can you take pics of it? 
Thanks


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

wildtrekker said:


> What kind of handlebars are you using? Can you take pics of it?
> Thanks


Those were trekking bars (no longer on the bike)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Luciano ramos said:


> Yes, I am from Brazil. The photo has been taken in one of my trips to the interior of the state of São Paulo.
> 
> More stories of trips. 600km and more than 100 photos:
> 
> ...


Fala! "Noticias do mundo de la", mais com as imagenes pelas  
Thank you Luciano, and pardon me- that`s as far as I can go with Portugues. I hope you keep posting here. I have questions about what you wrote in the story about SP to Ilhabela. It sounds like you used to take longer trips and you have to keep them shorter now? I looked at the other posts in your profile there but I got lost for the language.
Abraco.


----------



## OhioGuy82 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice Valencia!


----------



## Luciano ramos (Mar 30, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Fala! "Noticias do mundo de la", mais com as imagenes pelas
> Thank you Luciano, and pardon me- that`s as far as I can go with Portugues. I hope you keep posting here. I have questions about what you wrote in the story about SP to Ilhabela. It sounds like you used to take longer trips and you have to keep them shorter now? I looked at the other posts in your profile there but I got lost for the language.
> Abraco.


My English also is not of the best ones, forgives me for the errors.

Not. Weekly I make short trips around 120/150km. In my last vacations I made my first long trip for the Ilhabela, with duration of 3 days. The way passed for the coast north of the SP state.

What question do you have about my trip?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Luciano ramos said:


> My English also is not of the best ones, forgives me for the errors.
> 
> Not. Weekly I make short trips around 120/150km. In my last vacations I made my first long trip for the Ilhabela, with duration of 3 days. The way passed for the coast north of the SP state.
> 
> What question do you have about my trip?


I don`t want to fill this thread with outside stuff, so I`ll try asking on pedal.com I hope nobody there is afraid of "Espantugues".

Somebody else asked a question about your "bagageiro".


----------



## Luciano ramos (Mar 30, 2008)

wildtrekker said:


> Your rear cargo/container, what brand is it? where can I get one?


The rear container is the same is used by delivery motorcycles. In Brazil its very used in small motorcycles. I am not sure about the brand of the container. In Brazil it's found in any store of motorcycle accessories.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ That's a great idea. You can get these online, or at motorcycle shops in the US. Here's an example: http://www.cycleluggage.com/emgo_82108.html

Most motorcycle rear racks are similar to bicycle racks, and most of these 'trunks' have a universal mounting system. You could make it work pretty easily. 
Most of them have a built-in reflector or light also. Bonus.


----------



## Zothecula (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's mine! It's a 1985 Fuji League that I bought new, sporting the obscure Suntour LePree group.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Zothecula said:


> Here's mine! It's a 1985 Fuji League that I bought new, sporting the obscure Suntour LePree group.


Very interresting. I don`t think I`ve ever seen a setup with flat bars and DT shifters before, and it`s also the first I`ve heard of Suntour LePree. Is it a five-speed freewheel with a double in front?


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Zothecula (Dec 15, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Very interresting. I don`t think I`ve ever seen a setup with flat bars and DT shifters before, and it`s also the first I`ve heard of Suntour LePree. Is it a five-speed freewheel with a double in front?


Thanks! The flat bar was an alteration I made several years ago. I like it a lot better for commuting. LePree, according to what a guy who knows all about Suntour once told me, was about equivalent to Cyclone. And it's a six-speed in the back. Someone once said I should turn it into a singlespeed, but I dunno...


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

2003ish Trek 4300 frame
2000ish Trek 800 fork
Bars and stem from a 1996 Trek 930
Headset and seatpost from a 2007 Trek Fuel EX8
36 spoke wheels, LX hubs f/r laced to one Sun rim and one Bontrager rim. Front wheel is laced 3 leading, 3 trailing style
12-23 7 speed gearing in back, Tiagra derailleur with an STX 7 sp rapidfire plus shift lever
42t ring in front on an STX crank
DK Distortion pedals
cheapo v-brakes, Tektro levers
Old school WTB seat which I LOVE
Fenders and rear rack, built like a brick shithouse.

This gets locked up year round outside my office. I used to work full time at a shop, at which point I'd ride any of my nice bikes since they come in with me, but a good portion of my time is spent on this now. I'm considering getting rid of it for something new solely because I've had it a few years and I'm getting bored with it.


----------



## t-8one (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I made some changes to the stealth bike... switched to Trans X bullhorn handlebars, Sette Aeon Stem (the old bars were oversize so I had to switch), cenelli carbon weave bar tape, and Cane Creek 200TT levers. And I ran across this sticker kit from Electra Bikes that I couldn't resist. I've been debating putting stickers on it for at least a year. And I finally got my carbon headset spacer kit and black seat clamp.I even customized my planet bike superflash taillight in flat black, using my usual touch-up tool, the magic marker. :thumbsup:

Total bill from pricepoint for the changes: less than 100 bucks.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks good with the flames CB. Rat rod!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks...I think the Electra bike that those stickers are for is even called the 'rat rod'...I am liking the look. I figure I can always take 'em off if I start regretting it. 

I don't miss the drop bars either. I was worried about that, but the TT bars let me stretch way out there, and they're a tad lower than the others were because of the different stem angle... my body is probably in the same position I was in with the drops when I'm out on the ends of the TT bars. I had a nasty headwind yesterday and the difference was not noticable.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

The bullhorn bars add to the retro look, too. I liked it before, but now I like it even more.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

It's yours for $1500 :lol:


----------



## Helmsdini (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree w/ gary.. very nice looking setup, CB. Keep me posted on how the bullhorns turn out. I am really batting around trying to stick with a flat type bar if possible over drop bars.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I was just thinking on my ride this morning that if you spent way more time on the flat section of the bars, and only got out on the ends occasionally, it would be really easy to run standard MTB levers, mounted up near the stem on either side with these bars. It wouldn't take away from hand positions, and would put the brake levers where you wanted them to be when you were riding on the flats. It would give you the look of my set-up with the function of a flat bar.

Edit: You could even run hydraulic discs that way.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> I was just thinking on my ride this morning that if you spent way more time on the flat section of the bars, and only got out on the ends occasionally, it would be really easy to run standard MTB levers, mounted up near the stem on either side with these bars. It wouldn't take away from hand positions, and would put the brake levers where you wanted them to be when you were riding on the flats. It would give you the look of my set-up with the function of a flat bar.
> 
> Edit: You could even run hydraulic discs that way.


You could run cross tops with the levers you have now and get a dual position, and for less money.


----------



## Zothecula (Dec 15, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> I made some changes to the stealth bike... switched to Trans X bullhorn handlebars, Sette Aeon Stem (the old bars were oversize so I had to switch), cenelli carbon weave bar tape, and Cane Creek 200TT levers. And I ran across this sticker kit from Electra Bikes that I couldn't resist. I've been debating putting stickers on it for at least a year. And I finally got my carbon headset spacer kit and black seat clamp.I even customized my planet bike superflash taillight in flat black, using my usual touch-up tool, the magic marker.


Just had to chip in and say that I, too, think you have an incredibly cool-looking bike! I tried some DIY bull horn bars on mine for a while (Inverted sawed-off drop bars), but ended up deciding I preferred a flat bar. To each their own.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. I'm really happy with it... it's definitely unique. The bullhorn bars do give it a pretty different feel. I'm still not as confident heading downhill on my dirt road in the dark as I was on the drops, but I'm sure that will come with time. 

I thought about cross top levers, even when I had the drops...I even found some on craigslist for 10 bucks brand new... the function is nice, but I dislike the clutter. The levers were super easy to get to on the drop bars, but these are slightly harder...they're just a little further away. Cross tops would make more sense with these bars than they would have with the drops, which is funny, because who runs time trial bars with cross top levers? Either way, I probalby won't, just because I like the clean look I have going. The first time I crash because I couldn't get to the brakes, I'll have to chalk it up to vanity. 

Being able to run hydraulic discs would be sweet though... why can't someone make a time trial bar end brake lever for hydraulic disc brakes? There has to be at least one other person on the planet who would buy them!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

My daily commuter: a 1969 Raleigh Superbe. My commute is a blistering 4/10 mile


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow. That thing is perfect! Is is all original?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> Wow. That thing is perfect! Is is all original?


Yes, completely original, except for the tires. It also has a mate that my wife rides.


----------



## Helmsdini (Oct 23, 2008)

wow! that is a ridiculously well kept bike! Very nice!

CB- I was just talking about that with the guys at the LBS yesterday. We were wondering why on earth no one can make drop brake levers for linear pull brakes, mountain discs or hydraulic discs, but they can make brifters that are capable of doing everything short of microwaving a hot dog for you- as long as you want caliper, canti or road disc brakes.


----------



## Luciano ramos (Mar 30, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> I was just thinking on my ride this morning that if you spent way more time on the flat section of the bars, and only got out on the ends occasionally, it would be really easy to run standard MTB levers, mounted up near the stem on either side with these bars. It wouldn't take away from hand positions, and would put the brake levers where you wanted them to be when you were riding on the flats. It would give you the look of my set-up with the function of a flat bar.
> 
> Edit: You could even run hydraulic discs that way.


why I cannot run hydraulic discs in that way??


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Helmsdini said:


> wow! that is a ridiculously well kept bike! Very nice!
> 
> CB- I was just talking about that with the guys at the LBS yesterday. We were wondering why on earth no one can make drop brake levers for linear pull brakes, mountain discs or hydraulic discs, but they can make brifters that are capable of doing everything short of microwaving a hot dog for you- as long as you want caliper, canti or road disc brakes.


You can use Tektro RL-520 levers with Avid Mechanical Disc brakes just fine.

Hope makes a set of shims to use their hydraulic levers on drop bars, There is a bike here on MTBR that has Hope hydro levers on drop bars, the owner bent the levers slightly so that he could reach the lever. I just cannot remember who it was or find the bike - I think it was in one of the "monster cross" threads.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Luciano ramos said:


> why I cannot run hydraulic discs in that way??


As far as I know there are no true 'road' levers for hydraulic brakes. You'd have to use mountain bike levers, and those will only really work mounted on the flat section of a bar.

You could get creative with bending and shaping mountain levers, but then the fluid reservoir would probably not wind up sitting like you'd want it.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

slocaus said:


> You can use Tektro RL-520 levers with Avid Mechanical Disc brakes just fine.


That's what I had on my drop bars. My new set up with the Cane Creek 200TT levers is working well with my Avid Mechanical discs also...both of those levers use standard mountain bike cable ends.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is my Trek 850 commuter after a recent overhaul! I re-did the cockpit to make it more comfortable; longer quill, riser bars and Ergon 2 grips, plus Planet Bike Hardcore fenders and Wellgo BMX pedals. Rides like a brand new bike, very comfortable and a lot of fun.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks Good :thumbsup: 

I didn't know Nashbar made a suspension seatpost.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> Looks Good :thumbsup:
> 
> I didn't know Nashbar made a suspension seatpost.


Thanks!

They do indeed. My friend who owned the bike before me installed it, so it's an older one. They've revised the look slightly, but I think it's still basically the same. Does the trick and is a lot cheaper than a Thudbuster. Nashbar Suspension 2 MTB Seatpost Quill and bars are also Nashbar.


----------



## d9eppard (Jan 1, 2009)

my single speed 69er commuter.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

That's cool! Was it manufactured as a 69er or did you just put a 29er fork on it yourself? Does that effect the geometry adversely? Doesn't look like you would have too much overlap with the front wheel.


----------



## d9eppard (Jan 1, 2009)

no i did it myself. i originally was using it as a 26" mountain bike with a suspension fork. i got another bike and got a smokin deal on the carbon fork and front wheel so i threw it on there. i dont feel any affect on the geometry.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Details, please. That bike looks fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Not really much to mention. 

Standard Haro Mary SS
18t swapped out for a 14t - From memory making it 32:14
Shimano SPD pedals
Swapped Mary bars for cheap risers, but keen to try drops next
Flipped headstem last night to lower bars a bit
Continental CountryRIDE 37c's

My commute is about 65% gravel and it gets pretty loose in some sections. The CountryRIDE's are holding up great. Provide just enough grip to make it an enjoyable ride (they are a bit sketchy in some sections but nothing serious). On the road or paved surfaces though it's a pleasure to ride.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Some kind of an SS 29er is definitely my next build project. I have maybe 30% fairly rugged (especially in the winter) dirt road on my 6 mile commute. Are those Haro forks too?


----------



## maelgwn (Dec 18, 2008)

d9eppard said:


> no i did it myself. i originally was using it as a 26" mountain bike with a suspension fork. i got another bike and got a smokin deal on the carbon fork and front wheel so i threw it on there. i dont feel any affect on the geometry.


Looks kool! Im guessing that the length of the suspension fork is similar to the length of the rigid roadie fork, so you are getting a similar geo.


----------



## epicwarrior (Jan 13, 2009)

My commuter. litech mag frame with 4 different generations of deore xt and araya rm-20 rims from 1989.








deore xt II thumbies
























In the winter my bikes are my clothes rack for sweaty gym gear!


----------



## the munts (Jan 7, 2009)

My lovely cycle. It was a 1980 something BCA i believe

From knobby meats

In winter mode with fat(ter) front


From knobby meats


From knobby meats


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ Some kind of an SS 29er is definitely my next build project. I have maybe 30% fairly rugged (especially in the winter) dirt road on my 6 mile commute. Are those Haro forks too?


Yeah they are Haro forks.

Honestly I can't complain about the bike at all. I honestly think a 29er frame is about the most versatile on the market, especially setup like the Haro with an EBB.

The one frame can be SS, internally geared, derailleur geared.. MTB, commuter, or even setup cyclocross style with a shorter fork.

I love the versatility.


----------



## stufdptato (Mar 3, 2008)

*My Commuter*

here's mine ... a '93 Trek Singletrack 930, and yup, it's lugged! bought it off a guy on craigslist, set it up as an ss, and decided it was my new commuter. quickly grew tired of the rust and dents and heavy knobbies, so i stripped it, wire-wheeled all the paint/oem decals off, bondo'd and rattle-canned the paint job you see here. and yes, that pinstripping is all electrical tape. tossed the dead rockshox and found a practically brand new late 90's rockhopper rigid fork for cheap, painted it, added some slicks, pieced together some goodies from my misc parts bin and splurged on a topeak mtx rack/bag package and viola! the 930 rss (rigid single speed) was born!

riding a 32t-13t combo on the street, kept the granny and dedicated another wheelset with a 20t cog for those rare days i feel up to riding Water Dog on a rigid ss. with the chain tensioner, the chain length works perfectly in both gear ratios. steel keeps the 16 mile round trip comfortable, prob less than $250 spent on what you see here, def recommend building up your own commuter instead of buying one off the rack, lots of fun


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nicely done, stufdptato!


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

that is a nice looking bike. great job on the paint.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Here Is Mine...Upgraded!*

Maintaining 28mph on this bike, has never been easier. The XC race tires make it FLY on the road. It climbs steep hills almost telepathically and steers with such lightning precision- I still need to get used to it. I no longer carry a lock, while riding this $3800 bike- in fact, this bike never leaves my sight, while riding it. The last time I locked it up- two guys quickly started hovering over it, while calling for reinforcements on their cellphones. I told both of them to take their time.......because the cops were on their way. They both scrambled immediately. When I'm done riding it- it always goes back inside my house!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

stufdptato said:


> here's mine ... a '93 Trek Singletrack 930, and yup, it's lugged! bought it off a guy on craigslist, set it up as an ss, and decided it was my new commuter. quickly grew tired of the rust and dents and heavy knobbies, so i stripped it, wire-wheeled all the paint/oem decals off, bondo'd and rattle-canned the paint job you see here. and yes, that pinstripping is all electrical tape. tossed the dead rockshox and found a practically brand new late 90's rockhopper rigid fork for cheap, painted it, added some slicks, pieced together some goodies from my misc parts bin and splurged on a topeak mtx rack/bag package and viola! the 930 rss (rigid single speed) was born!
> 
> riding a 32t-13t combo on the street, kept the granny and dedicated another wheelset with a 20t cog for those rare days i feel up to riding Water Dog on a rigid ss. with the chain tensioner, the chain length works perfectly in both gear ratios. steel keeps the 16 mile round trip comfortable, prob less than $250 spent on what you see here, def recommend building up your own commuter instead of buying one off the rack, lots of fun


Sweet ride man. Aren't those Ergon 2 grips great?


----------



## stufdptato (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks for the compliments, i really dig the way everything came together. funny how bikes-i-won't-miss-if-they-get-stolen find a way of turning into i-better-bring-this-into-the-grocery-store kind of rides. and yup, def reccomend the ergon 2 grips, really comfy, subtle, and a big help when riding an ss up grades. fyi - even if you have med-large hands, get the women's smalls, curiously fitted than the xxl men's 'large' size


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool, two nice oldies in a row! Munts, yours looks a whole lot like our "extra" bike (way too small, so we sometimes loan it out when we go with the kids). The one here is a Univega- serial number indicates that it was made by Miyata about the same time perios as yours. If you`re wondering about the herritage of your bike, check to see if the serial number starts with M followed by five numbers.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Stufdpto, great job! Especially with the paint, but the whole bike came out t1ts!


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

*my SS porteur commuter*










Flickr Link


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Lots of cool stuff- is that a Cetma rack or did you make it yourself? How long have you had the bottle generator and how do you like it? Is it easy enough to put on/take off that you could switch it between bikes? And what do you have on the seat stays behind the brake bridge?


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

This build is just finished, the rack it's a CETMA 7-rail w. removable fence,
the generator is a B&M Dymotec S6, I have the same generator on a
custom Norwid travelbike for 10 years without any problems, I have no 
intension to switch it between bikes  but It's not a big thing,
on the chainstays that's a framelock, the frame has braze-ons for it.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

*is that a nexus?*



t-8one said:


>


How do you like? any issues in the cold?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

That is a sweet build. I'm getting kind of turned on, just looking at it.


----------



## Unapomer (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's my stealth commuter: Centurion with comfort saddle, upturned bars with Suntour friction barcons. I don't bother locking it up, no one will steal it. A real bomb.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Unapomer said:


> Here's my stealth commuter: Centurion with comfort saddle, upturned bars with Suntour friction barcons. I don't bother locking it up, no one will steal it. A real bomb.


Almost perfect- the nasty paint and ripped seat should keep away non-bike knowledgeable thieves with an eye for shiny objects, the turned up bars will DEFINITELY keep away any thieves who are also happen to be bicyclists, but you gotta do somethiong to cover up those lugs and chrome fork tips before some hipster-minded thief with "fixie" on the brain happens along!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Unapomer said:


> Here's my stealth commuter: Centurion with comfort saddle, upturned bars with Suntour friction barcons. I don't bother locking it up, no one will steal it. A real bomb.


Never say never......if it pedals and is not flat- any "opportunist" will find it sure beats walking, and *poof*........it's gone!

Don't ask how I know this....


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

^ what he said...some people will also justify stealing a shabby bike because they think that they are doing the bike a service because the would "take better care of it"


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

axcxnj said:


> ^ "take better care of it"


I will assume ownership of a fixer-uper

I agree. I picked up a cruiser off the side of the road on Sat. i played with it on Sunday, road it on Monday and Tuesday and gave it to a man walking down the street on Wednesday. it felt like christmas giving the bike to a needy person. He was so thankful for a free "working" bike.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

*My new salsa commuter*

Just finished my white flatbar LaCruz commuter build with Alfine IGH.
(I dont like original Salsa orange paint & decals. Too spicey.)










More pictures: Front , rear , pimped IQfly front light .


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

My warranty replacement for my busted Dew Frame turned out to be a Dr. Dew, props to Kona's warranty department! 
Now all I need is a shorter front fork.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

How are you keeping the chain tensioned on the la cruz?


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

That just took my breath away :thumbsup:


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

Delete repeat post


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

M_S said:


> How are you keeping the chain tensioned on the la cruz?


Magic gear..:thumbsup: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5316606&postcount=3


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

hey all, newbie here. i have been commuting to work since summer of 2007 all year round except when it is -20 deg F or colder. anyway, here is my daily commuter.

when i picked her up off the curb









$45 later...




































chris


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

Chris,

I wish I could find a bike like that on my curb. 

nice bike and welcome.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

tbulluck76 said:


> Chris,
> I wish I could find a bike like that on my curb.
> nice bike and welcome.


No kidding- that`s an awesome score! It looks like you did a great job of fitting it out for commute duty, too.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

*Found this bike thrown in my yard one day!*

It had all orginal lx parts on it and here it is after some mods, running a 48t frt and 18t rear, I average 20+ mph !! light too.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet find! Chromoly steel is still the best IMHO.

Do you have any problems with the Sigma headlight flopping forward because it's top heavy? Or the clamp doesn't grip hard enough? On my old bars (which were silver) I rigged up a "shim" by wrapping some duct tape around them. I have to rig something up on my new bars, which are black. Electrical tape maybe?


----------



## carlhmartens (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about purchasing a Felt Bicycles Breed cyclocross...not exactly a commuter, but it'll work and being a ss it'll really make me work hard!


----------



## Helmsdini (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally got some decent pics today of my new part-time commuter. I was doing some offroading at the time, but I do have WTB slickasaurus road tires that I toss on there for pavement duty.

'08 redline D440
Sram X.7 grip shift
Avid BB7 disc up front
Bontrager switchblade fork
Crank bros pedals


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Not mine, but*

Here`s the commuter I just finished setting up for my sister-in-law. In general, I`m a lousy wheeler-dealer, but I got a good deal on this bike through CL ($40). Mostly, it needed a major scrubbing. The shifters were all gunked up from sitting in a shed for years without any use and wouldn`t release cable at all, but after flushing them out with WD40 and relubing, they work fine. I replaced the trashed seat, the cracked tires, all cables and housings, packed and adjusted all bearings, then added cruiser pedals (a la Rigel) and the basket/rack. The rack is what I`m most proud of. I built it myself- I think it`s my 5th one and my brazing is really comming along. The Superflash snaps onto the factory mount, but I cut off the part that clamps to a seatpost and screwed it to a plate on the rack. Oh, I also rerouted the front brake cable to a headset stop because I hate that through the stem routing business. I`m also working on a pondscum light with detatchable bar mount, but it`s ready to turn it over to her at her birthday party this Sunday.


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

Just curious,
what year is the bike?
Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Mid 90s would be my guess. All I can say for sure is that it used to be made in Tiawan until I took that sticker off


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> ... The rack is what I`m most proud of. I built it myself- I think it`s my 5th one and my brazing is really comming along. ...


That really is a nice rack. Nice job, you've just made me hate my rack.


----------



## big mario (Jan 8, 2007)

*Very cool*

Great bro-inlaw to have. She will be happy to have a gift like that. I know I would. With some unique and personal history and touches. What a guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet old school Trekommuter! I'm sure your sister-in-law will love it.


----------



## goodvibe (Oct 4, 2005)

This is my beater. It is a Gary Fisher Tarpon with: 

Deore Rear Derailleur
XT Brakes, wheels, and Front Derailleur
Surly Cro-mo Front Fork
Easton Monkey Lite Carbon Bar
Bontrager Big Earl Crank
Time ATAC Pedals
Maxxis Xenith 26x1.5 tires

I have several high-end bikes, but for some reason, this is the bike I ride the most!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Goodvibe, that`s a Superflash, isn`t it? How`s it attached- some kind of mount to the canti stud?


----------



## goodvibe (Oct 4, 2005)

I have it on the seat stay just under the cantilever. I used the mount that came with the light.


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

I believe he is referring to the one on the left side or your rear tire.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Its not the light comes with a mount for the rear triangle.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ah, I remember they come with various mounting doohickeys- one must be for that. Thanks.

Tbulluck, you`re right. I think we were all refering to the same light though.


----------



## goodvibe (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes, same light, The white one on the back corner. There was two mounts, one for the seat stay and one for the seatpost.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Just did an upgrade today. White Bros forks (the 425mm model) and a Thomson stem.  

Comparison pic of the two forks there. It's lowered the front end a fair bit which is awesome.. Just what I wanted on this bike.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Sometimes, there's opportunities to take "shortcuts":


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

5 miles each way along river mainly


----------



## tryallrider (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

<img src= "https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3593/3319513467_b7370a50fb_b.jpg" /img>


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

Sixty Fiver said:


> Here is what I have been riding lately...
> 
> It's a 1972 Phillip's Twenty Folder with some modifications: New 406 alloy BMX wheels, alloy post, new fenders, dual drive conversion, and high performance slicks (not shown).
> 
> And the baskets and mirror fold too.


sweet bike. 
-on a bike w/ smaller tires, do you feel like you have to pedal more? is it noticeable, im wondering if it feels like you're in granny gear and pedaling a lot, but not going as far, is it noticeable? .. just wondering.

i've always liked folders, and hope to pick one up someday once i get $$$ situation worked out. nice bike though.


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

My Specialized Rockhopper Comp 27 speed, all stock (deore shifters, deore front, and LX rear), except the seat, which came off my old dept store schwinn w/ a gel seat cover, bcuz the original speclzed saddle was terribly
uncomfortable, in my opinion.









By firstmiddlelast at 2009-03-07









By firstmiddlelast at 2009-03-07









By firstmiddlelast at 2009-03-07


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I've been using this 1994 Bianchi Ocelot for the times I need to lock my bike up somewhere. I've used it for a few short trips around town. I am withing riding distance of school (10km), and have tried riding to school a few times. I might continue to do so occasionally, but don't plan to do so regularly, as the bus is just as fast, and a little simpler.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

The frame on that Bianchi looks super tall!


----------



## striegel (Dec 24, 2007)

My year-round commuter, a 2007 Dahon Mu P8 folding bike.

In warmer weather before I wrapped the bar ends and added the lights.









Outfitted for winter riding with Schwalbe Marathon Winter tires.









Folded in the office before I stuff it in a zipper bag and slide it under my desk. Lots of people at work know that I ride year-round, but many have no idea where I keep the bike.


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

striegel....how far do you ride to work?


----------



## striegel (Dec 24, 2007)

tbulluck76 said:


> striegel....how far do you ride to work?


My ride is just around 10.3 miles each way. In warm weather I can cover that in under 38 minutes. In cold weather (below 40 F) and with the studded tires it takes me longer -- like up to 50 minutes at worst.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> The frame on that Bianchi looks super tall!


It's not a problem for me. Works out nicely, since there is room to easily remove the U-lock, even with a water bottle cage.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

My Voodoo D-Jab Ti townie singlespeed set up for daily commuting in coastal Alaska.

Studded tires November through April, plus pogies and lights as needed, and fenders year 'round.


----------



## tpilk (Jan 4, 2008)

tscheezy said:


> My Voodoo D-Jab Ti townie singlespeed set up for daily commuting in coastal Alaska


tscheezy-

What do you think of that mosso fork? I'm thinking of getting one to replace a zion fork that is simply humongous on my commuter. Is your fork the 410mm a-to-c? I know they come in varying lengths, and it seems to be dependent on which color you get or if it has canti bosses or not.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I also had a Zion fork for a while. It was flexy and a boat anchor- not a good combo. I hated that fork.

The Mosso is nice and very light. It is a lot shorter A-C compared to the Zion (I have the 410mm Mosso, but I don't recall what the Zion was off the top of my head). For road commuting the Mosso makes for nice geometry whereas the Zion raised the BB for no good reason.

I have another Mosso which is identical except it has canti bosses in addition to the disc tabs. I cannot see any other difference between the two forks.


----------



## tpilk (Jan 4, 2008)

tscheezy said:


> I also had a Zion fork for a while. It was flexy and a boat anchor- not a good combo. I hated that fork.
> 
> The Mosso is nice and very light. It is a lot shorter A-C compared to the Zion (I have the 410mm Mosso, but I don't recall what the Zion was off the top of my head). For road commuting the Mosso makes for nice geometry whereas the Zion raised the BB for no good reason.
> 
> I have another Mosso which is identical except it has canti bosses in addition to the disc tabs. I cannot see any other difference between the two forks.


Thanks tscheezy! The zion fork (in 26" guise anyway) is 457mm a/c, which seems kind of ridiculous to me. Not sure what the 29" version had, but you can easily fit a 29" wheel under the 26".

And yeah, it's heavy as hell. That's what drew me to the mosso, cheap and light. 
Should be fine for what I'd use it for. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Here’s my ‘Pink Floyd’ bike 

Surly 1X1 frame & fork
DT Swiss X450 rims
Chris King front hub
Surly Flip-flop rear hub
Thomson post & stem
Chris King headset
Nitto North road bars 
WI Eno freewheel 16T
Salsa chainring 48T
WTB Rocket V saddle
Shimano cranks
Tekro brakes (I have a set of old XTs, just never put them on yet)
Wellgo pedals with clips (perfect for my Vans)
KMC chain (BSNYC would give me hell for this one)
Bontrager Comfort tires

Around the time I built my commuter, I had done a few alleycat races on my SS mtb and quite enjoyed it. So my commuter is built (or styled) in a humorous sense (mix-match components in the pink-black flare) so that I may partake in some of those events in the future. However, make no mistake about it, its main purpose is for city riding and commuting. I recently installed a nice Serfas tail light for riding in the morning (its dark on my morning commute). I am also going to add some clip-on fenders, not sure which yet (anyone have any suggestions?) Other than that, I may change out the tires as I have gotten few flats. Another buddy told me all I need is some tire liners and these will be fine. I used have a pair of Continental Town & Country and those were great street tires. 

Feel free to rant or flame, I get enough heat from my mtb buddies, although they are used to my sick sense of style anyhow!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Well.... Pink Floyd does rock.


----------



## ctyjones (Mar 17, 2009)

Just picked this up yesterday. Paid $50, which seems like a pretty good deal. I've got about a week and a half to get it adjusted and outfitted.
Cheers.


----------



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

Here she is:


----------



## harpdog (Mar 25, 2009)

My early 80's Ross Mt. Saint Helens - chro/moly frame, from the Ross US made "Hi-Tech" series. 
Bought cheap at a police auction, and I've junked some parts, and put maybe $100 into replacement components when needed. Should have cleaned the weekend trail slime before the photo - but, no shame. I love this bike:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Tall bike! I love old school, rigid chromo.


----------



## harpdog (Mar 25, 2009)

I wouldn't know the difference as far as frame characteristics - 
I just feel like a champ when I ride this. 
My son has the all chrome plated Ross I bought new in the early 80's - smaller frame, 
better components. 
I was really surprised to find a "mountain" bike with such a tall frame, and since it fits me like a road bike, I'm fine with it. 
Wouldn't want to do any real rough riding on it, though! 
I'm a baritone and prefer to stay that way.


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Steelwool Tweed with Alfine and Schmidt SON Dynohub*

I ride about 100 days a year, 16 miles each way 32 mile roundtrip. Just built this to extend the season (full front/rearlights), and lighten my knapsack. Internal Gear hub is marvelous!

https://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/GoHabs1/Steelwool build with Alfine/

Klunker2
Stephen


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Pretty sharp bike, Klunker. What`s the frame? I like the color. And both the lights are hooked to your dynohub?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice man, and I like the way the lights are mounted on the fenders.


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Steelwool Frame*

Thanks rodar y rodar;

Frame is Canadian-designed but made in Taiwan I think. www.steelwoolbicycles.ca for full info. Pretty reasonable price, eccentric BB to achieve chain tension, a little more upright geometry, which is what I wanted for in the city but I also have two 5 mile stretches thu open fields which is why I went with drop bars. I got the 'Tweed' frame, in the 2009 color, it is the first 2009 frame in that color, I bought the prototype after much begging, as the production run won't be available for another month.

Right now both lights and tail light are all run off front dynohub. Front lights are wired in series I think, I put a lower wattage bulb in the vintage fender light for now, the E6 provides the true light. Later on will run a parallell connection (another set of wires) to the vintage light and up the wattage of the bulb. Tail light will always be dyno powered, and will add an LED blinky or two.

Cheers
Klunker2
Stephen



rodar y rodar said:


> Pretty sharp bike, Klunker. What`s the frame? I like the color. And both the lights are hooked to your dynohub?


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

Unapomer said:


> Here's my stealth commuter: Centurion with comfort saddle, upturned bars with Suntour friction barcons. I don't bother locking it up, no one will steal it. A real bomb.


that is awesome. i would totally steal it.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Soma Smoothie ES with various parts. It fits like my road-racer, but handles fenders, racks and bags as needed. Reasonably fast, light and comfortable.


----------



## mtbaggie06 (Apr 12, 2009)

*My first day to commute*

Today was my first day to commute. here is my first bike ever to own. I use it for mtb and riding to work now, as is.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Good job, Baggy! How did it go?


----------



## mtbaggie06 (Apr 12, 2009)

that's mtb *aggie* tyfm

;-)

And it went great. i loved it. Now I'm hoping the rain will wait until 5:30 to start tonight.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

hehe That's too funny. "Mt. Baggy". hehe Don't feel bad. Alot of folks think my name is "Fireballky" instead of "FireBall KENTUCKY!!! 
Anyways...

Welcom to the biking world. You're gonna love it.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

My ride/commute everywhere/anything bike.


























Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics


----------



## harpdog (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like a real trooper!


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Fender Light*

Thnks Gary\

Fender light is cool, its a 50's New Old Stock from France, took me 6 months to find one on Ebay........worked out well though, the taillight came with the headlight, they don't makem like that any more...too bad i wish they made them now i think it ould sell.....

Klunker2


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

*my humble commuter*









This is my craigslist special which replaced my aging Schwinn hybrid.

Trek 4500, BB and crankset have been replaced with a new hollow tech set (because I didn't want to leave them on the Schwinn). I have the Forte (performance bike) pedals that have SPDs on one side and are platform on the other, but I should replace them as I never commute with cycling shoes. No other changes. I have some less knobby tires that will go whenever I get a flat and need to replace them.

I'm towing a Coozer dog trailer which I use to take my Border Collie mix to agility training once a week. 25lbs of trailer and 35lbs of dog adds up really fast. I was going to stick my dog in a kids trailer until I found out they made one specifically for dogs. A local bike shop had it in stock and a good price. Although it did cost me more then the bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice looking bike, JFK. What does your dog think about the trailer? He/she likes it better than running along side?


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

*dog walking*

My dog gets walked two miles by bike every morning and she's really loves it. She accepts the trailer, I wouldn't say she likes it. It comes down to speed. She trots along steadily at just under 8 mph (she can sprint up to 21 or so, but has learned not to on normal walks), but I can pull her pretty steadily at 12-14 mph. Over 4 miles to get to training that adds up. Besides she gets pretty tired jumping, running through tunnels, weaves, and all that agility stuff, so I would feel bad making her run home after all that.

I've pulled the trailer at 16 mph, but its too hard to slow down for turns at that speed. Plus its just a lot of work.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

For rodar...an updated pic of that old Rudge which has just gotten shinier from use.


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

This was something that I picked up from the dumpster

93(???) Specialized Hardrock w/ biopace chain rings (that old).










I have been working on the bike, replaced some of the old parts.
Here are some recent pics:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

65er, you might be interrested to know that my current project is a counterfeit Rudge chainguard to bolt on in place of the big ring on a triple crank. I`m trying with sheet metal first and if I ever get it so I like it I`ve got a hideous piece of 1/8 inch copper plate to make the final product with. The issue I haven`t been able to overcome yet is how to keep the shape at least recognizeable and still have room for the big fat modern crankarm. If there`s any justice in this world, I`ll give up before I find a design that I like.

Great, Wildtrekker. If you have any night comutes you won`t need to shell out for lights : ) Why don`t I ever find that kind of stuff in the dumpsters I keep looking in?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Sixty Fiver - That is one sweet, old school ride! Nice touch with the sepia photo.

wildtrekker - You scored _that_ from a dumpster?!? Jackpot!


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Sixty Fiver - That is one sweet, old school ride! Nice touch with the sepia photo.
> 
> wildtrekker - You scored _that_ from a dumpster?!? Jackpot!


Yup, you will be suprised what people throw away. But I had to admit it was in pretty bad shape as you can see in the first photo. It was all rusty, took me awhile to clean it up (used up a whole can of wd40). I had to replace the cables, bikechain, saddle, seatpost, handlebar, & stem. I was shocked to find out that the wheels were still good, but then again I had to clean it up REAL GOOD. Some of the parts were hand-me-down from my brother. So that was a good thing.


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> 65er, you might be interrested to know that my current project is a counterfeit Rudge chainguard to bolt on in place of the big ring on a triple crank. I`m trying with sheet metal first and if I ever get it so I like it I`ve got a hideous piece of 1/8 inch copper plate to make the final product with. The issue I haven`t been able to overcome yet is how to keep the shape at least recognizeable and still have room for the big fat modern crankarm. If there`s any justice in this world, I`ll give up before I find a design that I like.
> 
> Great, Wildtrekker. If you have any night comutes you won`t need to shell out for lights : ) Why don`t I ever find that kind of stuff in the dumpsters I keep looking in?


I know, that was rare. Lucky, lucky, lucky. 
Just drive around your neighborhood on the night before trash day
and you will be amazed at what folks throw away.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Sixty Fiver - That is one sweet, old school ride! Nice touch with the sepia photo.


Thanks... it's a 1948 Rudge Whitworth that was given to me last spring.

All it needed was a new shifter cable, a lubejob, and two new tyres and then I rebuilt the rear wheel as it was in pretty poor looking shape.

It's a fabulous ride.

Today I am commuting on my '88 Kuwahara Shasta mtb that has been converted into a drop bar / fixed gear much like my 1987 Kuwahara Cascade.

The Cascade... for commuting and fg touring.










The Shasta... my winter fg bike.


----------



## mrwibble (Aug 23, 2007)

Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra 2008


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

that's way too pretty of bike mrwibble. Is that some sort of chain guard or trick of the camera?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, today I started a summer of commuting to work, which I hope will be done mostly by bike. I don't need to worry about theft, so I will be using my Rocky Mountain Solo CX with 700x26c tires. Round trip is about 38km.


----------



## mrwibble (Aug 23, 2007)

jfk said:


> that's way too pretty of bike mrwibble. Is that some sort of chain guard or trick of the camera?


Thanks, it is just a Truvativ Plastic Aero Guard to stop the chain ever falling off the Firex Crank.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Just switch my old 650 commuter with a Brompton S3L.

Really nice, very fast (it`s increadeble the speed this thing can get!) agile, doesn`t need any lock (fold it, and get inside every where).

Until now, I only can say good things about it!
Really nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## vwvoodoo (Dec 4, 2005)

*Gunnar Ruffian Commuter*

I figured it was about time to put this up on the photo thread - it is pretty, and was fairly challenging to do what I wanted for the setup (fender stays are too short for fat 29ers, rack mount was too far forward). Overall I'm very satisfied, though this bike may become a SS off-roader and I'll swap the parts to a Civia Hyland frame...We'll see. 

Gunnar Ruffian w/ Salsa CroMoto Grande fork painted to match.
Additional braze-ons include rear rack (unused), fender eyelets, full run cable for the brake, and zip-tie cable for rear der/hub on seatstay.

Most of the parts are from other bikes, but some are new:
Alfine rear hub
DT-Hugi front hub
Salsa Delagdo Race Disc rims
DT Revolution Spokes
Specialized Bourough CX 700x42c tires
Moots Ti Riser bar
Saint brake levers, XT calipers
LX outboard crank w/ 32 ring and Gamut bash guard
Tioga Spider pedals (too narrow, I'm ditching them soon)
King headset
Thomson stem and post
Fizik Gobi saddle (had a Brooks Swallow, but it was too narrow)
Brooks leather ring grips
Sykes Rosewood fenders
Surly Nice Rack
Civia outboard bearing kickstand


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweet setup, Voodoo.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

*Soma Rush*

With some of the angry fixed gear comments recently, I was loathe to post this up....


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

umarth said:


> With some of the angry fixed gear comments recently, I was loathe to post this up....


I think it's more about hipsters and their antics, rather than what they're actually riding. Nothing wrong with riding fixed gear, my friend. Nice ride, BTW. What kind of bars are those?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Misfit Psycles FU2 bars.



Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> I think it's more about hipsters and their antics, rather than what they're actually riding. Nothing wrong with riding fixed gear, my friend. Nice ride, BTW. What kind of bars are those?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice- very clean build.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

umarth said:


> Misfit Psycles FU2 bars.


Very nice. They remind me of Mary bars.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Same idea, I'm sure. I have FU bars on both of my mountain bikes and have put them on several of my friend's bikes. Who cares if he is Canadian?



Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Very nice. They remind me of Mary bars.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

This is my beat around town commuter.. I bought it off of craigslist for 30 bucks. Put new tires on it, new cables, housing, brake pads, grip tape, a new butterfly saddle. It's a fun thing to putt around on. I ride it to work quite a bit.









And this is my more souped up model. I love this bike. Done up with xtr mtn bike components. It also sports the side panniers in the rear, added after the picture was taken. Mine is the maroon on the left, my boyfriend's is on the right, his is built up with campy road components.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Pugdawg1 said:


> And this is my more souped up model. I love this bike. Done up with xtr mtn bike components. It also sports the side panniers in the rear, added after the picture was taken. Mine is the maroon on the left, my boyfriend's is on the right, his is built up with campy road components.


Pugdawg, I remember seeing your Diamondbacks on another forum and it seems to me you had built them up to use for touring. Did you guys ever end up using them for that?
BTW, nice find on the Univega. Looks like it would fit me- I must have been asleep at the switch when that listing came up.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Pugdawg1 said:


> And this is my more souped up model. I love this bike. Done up with xtr mtn bike components. It also sports the side panniers in the rear, added after the picture was taken. Mine is the maroon on the left, my boyfriend's is on the right, his is built up with campy road components.


Wow, nice Voyagers! I'm a real sucker for camelback frames. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Pugdawg, I remember seeing your Diamondbacks on another forum and it seems to me you had built them up to use for touring. Did you guys ever end up using them for that?
> BTW, nice find on the Univega. Looks like it would fit me- I must have been asleep at the switch when that listing came up.


Well I'm glad you were sleeping at the switch on the Univega, that's turned into a great bike for me. I think I ride it more regularly than my others. It's comfy. A college kid had bought a car, and was scraping money together, so he sold the bike. It looked like it had been ridden a little, and just stored for years. Zero rust. I just love the thing.

Unfortunately we haven't done the touring we'd like, yet. That whole life gets in the way thing. We get in some good long rides on them, but no 'tours'. So my diamondback often gets to be my grocery-getter, or work commuter.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

(also posted in the Banshee forum)

A new incarnation of my Suburban Assault Vehicle:


New stuff:
- Hope Pro2 SS/Trials hubs - DT spokes - Mavic 721 rims
- Shimano LX hydro brakes
- Bontrager Hank 2.2 tyres
- 36/15 gearing
- New chain

Just a short test ride around the "block": 
- fast handling
- the slicks are good on pavement, not too bad on a dry and firm trail, felt insecure on loose sand
- gearing should work on streets but I doubt I can manage much climbing on trails...


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

Kilauea Commuter:










Big Apple Liteskin:


----------



## rayhead00 (Oct 29, 2008)

*my steady commuter*

I think it's from the late 80's


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

My "new" commuter. It really needs tubes, tires, and brake pads... but I got it for free and its ridable now for about the cost of half a can of light oil.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

(double post, sorry!)


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

skyphix said:


> My "new" commuter. It really needs tubes, tires, and brake pads... but I got it for free and its ridable now for about the cost of half a can of light oil.


Lugged frame and down tube shifters, nice classic Trek!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

From my first commute in 2006...

Discovery Park in Sacramento:



















Looking down river from Guy West bridge at CSU, Sacramento:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice! Is that the American River Trail?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Lugged frame and down tube shifters, nice classic Trek!


And nice classic Lotus, too. Two "luggies" in two days- Whoo hoo! I want one too!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Nice! Is that the American River Trail?


Yep. I spend 17 miles on it in each direction


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

nachomc said:


> Yep. I spend 17 miles on it in each direction


That would be my ideal commute. I'd love to have any excuse to tie part of the San Francisco Bay Trail into my commute.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

nachomc said:


> From my first commute in 2006...
> 
> Discovery Park in Sacramento:


I hate you.  I will try to remember to take pics of my crappy commute on the way in this week.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

It`s a nice trail allright- sometimes we load up and drive couple hours just to enjoy it for a while. I wouldn`t mind commuting it either. We have a little bit of a river tail in Reno, but it`s nothing like that. Gary, what`s the SF Bay trail like? Same idea as in Sac?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> It`s a nice trail allright- sometimes we load up and drive couple hours just to enjoy it for a while. I wouldn`t mind commuting it either. We have a little bit of a river tail in Reno, but it`s nothing like that. Gary, what`s the SF Bay trail like? Same idea as in Sac?


Basically, yeah. It's an on-going project to build new trails that connecting existing trails that run along the bay shore. When it's completed it will encompass some 500 miles of trails and you will be able to make a complete loop of San Francisco and San Pablo Bays. http://baytrail.abag.ca.gov/

Speaking of, I've been reading about the Reno-Pyramid Bikeway and look forward to riding the whole thing some day! I look forward to hitting part of the Truckee River portion next time I'm in Reno.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

That Tahoe Pyramid Bikeway will be killer if they ever finish it. By my understanding, the main parts through the canyons on each side of Reno are owned by the UP railroad and the power company and apparently they`re both concerned about liabilities. If the coalition manages to get permision, they don`t have to do much more than put up trail markers since the trail will mostly be on existing maintenance roads. The bike path through Sparks and part of Reno, which will hopefully be part of the TPBW someday is fun, but it`s only about seven miles long. There`s another stretch (even nicer) from Squaw Valley to Tahoe City which ties into the West Lake bikepath. There`s also some nice looking bikepaths from South Tahoe around by the Tahoe Keys and Camp Richardson- haven`t ridden those yet, but they`re on our list. You can check it all out at tahoebike.org


----------



## Transwave (Oct 7, 2007)

Guess this bike won't win any beauty prizes, but it has served me well since 2002, on a daily basis.


----------



## Homebrew7 (May 8, 2008)

Here is my 1998 GT Avalanche, I bought her new, been a great bike.

Just had new SLX cranks installed.

Running Continential Traffic tires.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> That Tahoe Pyramid Bikeway will be killer if they ever finish it. By my understanding, the main parts through the canyons on each side of Reno are owned by the UP railroad and the power company and apparently they`re both concerned about liabilities. If the coalition manages to get permision, they don`t have to do much more than put up trail markers since the trail will mostly be on existing maintenance roads. The bike path through Sparks and part of Reno, which will hopefully be part of the TPBW someday is fun, but it`s only about seven miles long. There`s another stretch (even nicer) from Squaw Valley to Tahoe City which ties into the West Lake bikepath. There`s also some nice looking bikepaths from South Tahoe around by the Tahoe Keys and Camp Richardson- haven`t ridden those yet, but they`re on our list. You can check it all out at tahoebike.org


That bike path in South Lake Tahoe is really great, definitely worth the trip. We did it in mid-April so the path was already clear of snow but the beaches and Tallac historical site were still closed to motor vehicle traffic, so we had them almost to ourselves! There were a lot of people on bikes out at Baldwin Beach.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

ditched the mary bars. while they were awesomely comfortable, i felt useless when i'd get back on my XC bike.

riding with a ritchey streem 2 pro saddle now. it's so damn comfortable compared to the WTB!


----------



## MTBerJim (May 26, 2005)

This is mine for the time being, I saved it from the trash and put a couple of $5.00 Nashbar tires on it.








[/URL][/IMG]

I'm thinking of getting a Kona Smoke


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I will upload the rest of the pictures tonight when I get home, but I just thought I would give you a little teaser pic of my wonderful commute and it's high quality and well maintained "bike lane".


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Hope you're rocking some Gator Skins or Armadillos!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

nachomc said:


> Hope you're rocking some Gator Skins or Armadillos!


Conti Top Contacts and Slime tubes. :thumbsup: The pics really don't do justice to how much crap is on the roads.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ryball said:


> Conti Top Contacts and Slime tubes. :thumbsup: The pics really don't do justice to how much crap is on the roads.


The bike trail may get a little boring but it's hard to complain about it I guess. Especially looking at that pic.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Screw it, here goes:

Starts off nice enough, right? Nice FAT bike lane even though people are doing like 60mph past me. Could probably fit two shoulder to shoulder.









Cut through a quiet neighborhood that dumps out into an industrial area that feels like cobblestones for about a quarter mile. (forgot to get a pic of the asphalt "cobblestones") 









A beautiful river crossing... oh wai...









45mph, yeah right. More like 60. The magical shrinking bike lane. It's about handlebar width at that tree and there always seems to be a semi truck going by just as I get there.









Look my bike lane is now 4" with a 1" down>up>down/up/up transition to the right.









Then it just goes away.









I tried to get a good pic, but I'm not sure it accurately represents the amount of glass/metal/broken pallets/bolts are on the road.









Look! Another beautiful... never mind.









Wait, is that a hypo? Classy.









There are piles like this an honest 50% of my ride. The intersections seem to be the worst. There are salvage yards, etc. all along the way.









And finally back into neighborhoods for the rest of the way in.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

:lol: wow dude


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Great pics ryball. I don't mind junk and rough roads so much, as I consider it a test of my bike handling skills but I can see how the glass, nails, etc could get old fast.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Great pics ryball. I don't mind junk and rough roads so much, as I consider it a test of my bike handling skills but I can see how the glass, nails, etc could get old fast.


I wouldn't mind "testing my bike handling skills" if there weren't semi trucks blasting by me uncomfortably close at 60mph. Also, it is just not an interesting commute. There is nothing nice to look at and no nice smells to experience. I am just sucking fumes for 17.5 miles each way. I can't imagine how much worse it's going to be through mid-summer valley smog and 105 degree temps.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

How many days are you riding per week?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

nachomc said:


> How many days are you riding per week?


Just one or two right now. I'm sure I would do more if I were riding the American River Trail.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Oh, and if you must ask, yes, this is THE BEST way for me to get to work. I have tried several other routes. They are worse if you can believe it. Oh the other thing that sucks is the bike lanes through residential areas suck because in Sacramento, green waste is just dumped on the street not into bins which of course means "dumped into the bike lane".


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

umarth said:


> Who cares if he is Canadian?


Huh? Are you suggesting some people won't buy from him because he's Canadian?:skep:

That's f'd up.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ryball said:


> Just one or two right now. I'm sure I would do more if I were riding the American River Trail.


Three will be my max per week if I want to ride on the weekends too. I have been thinking tue/wed/thur and resting mon/fri .

I took a pic this morning on the ARBT:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

ryball said:


> I wouldn't mind "testing my bike handling skills" if there weren't semi trucks blasting by me uncomfortably close at 60mph. Also, it is just not an interesting commute. There is nothing nice to look at and no nice smells to experience. I am just sucking fumes for 17.5 miles each way. I can't imagine how much worse it's going to be through mid-summer valley smog and 105 degree temps.


I wonder what jurisdiction the areas of your route fall under? I've found that cities are better about cleaning up areas than the counties. If an area falls under county jurisdiction then you're lucky to even have sidewalks. Then again, being an industrial area they probably figure "why bother" anyway.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I just built this up for short trips, or winter riding.









It's a NOS 2000 Norco Kokanee, with several components swaps.


----------



## rayhead00 (Oct 29, 2008)

Canadians; buiding winter bikes in June.
Stockpiling beers and doughnuts...aren't ya?

Nice build. Rack and fenders...nice.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

This is my fiancee's commuter that I just finished building.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`ve been out of town and off the net for a while, so I missed the first go round with Ryball`s lovely roads. I thought those rivers looked like the LA version, but then you mentioned Sac. Where are you to be so blessed?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> I`ve been out of town and off the net for a while, so I missed the first go round with Ryball`s lovely roads. I thought those rivers looked like the LA version, but then you mentioned Sac. Where are you to be so blessed?


This is the ride from Elk Grove to Sacramento. :cryin:

The worst parts are up Florin-Perkins/French Rd. and across Fruitridge.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

It does look very "L.A." doesn't it? That's what I thought at first, too. Totally flat, a bit dry looking.... Well maybe you can make the most of it Ryball? Try to make a game of bunny hopping over discarded syringes? J/K man, best of luck.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Rode in again yesterday. Wind sucked on the way home. The crappy roads aren't going to stop me from riding. I just know that if I had a nicer route, I would ride more. 

Crappy updated pic of the commuter


----------



## Luciano ramos (Mar 30, 2008)

There's my new bike,
All black, no shine parts, no thiefs attention.
The other bike was too shine and it was stolen. But the rear motorcicle cargo still remains.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

ACtually being flat black like that might get it stolen too since it now looks cool.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Luciano ramos said:


> There's my new bike,
> All black, no shine parts, no thiefs attention.
> The other bike was too shine and it was stolen. But the rear motorcicle cargo still remains.


If the cargo is fully loaded, do you end up biking around with the front wheel waving in the air?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Flat black is definitely the new "steal me" color that bike companies are using. It just looks freakin' awesome though! Regardless of what color your bike is, some else will covet it. Protect that one Luciano!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

umarth said:


> If the cargo is fully loaded, do you end up biking around with the front wheel waving in the air?


It kind of looks like that would happen, but he`ll be fine- the weight is over the axle. I get a lot more than that in my panniers, actually behind the axle in order to get heel clearance. It doesn`t handle as well as a balanced load, but it`s plenty doable.








Sorry about the stolen bike, Luciano. Better luck this time. Small rings and fat tires, looks like you`re ready for some rough roads :thumbsup: 
Also, since you like the cyclotouring, maybe you would enjoy crazyguyonabike.com They even have some trips through Brazil:

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/oldysbiketrip
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/locales/?geoname_id=29&doctype=journal


----------



## off_road (Jul 7, 2007)

Just finished building this bike for college.

Got it free from my uncle, old Trek Mountain Track 820. Needed new chain, pedals, and rear brakes.

Then I threw on some fenders and a lock. Total of $63


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet. I like the fade paint job. I love these old chromo Treks. I have an 850 Mountain Track myself.


----------



## gganio (Apr 22, 2007)

Luciano ramos said:


> There's my new bike,
> All black, no shine parts, no thiefs attention.
> The other bike was too shine and it was stolen. But the rear motorcicle cargo still remains.


Mee too use a trunk. After some experiments, deafinetly the best. It has also good aerodynamics. My flat black bike got stolen....


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Off Road a that`s CLEAN looking bike! Does it have a Shimano drivetrain? It`s kind of surprising not to see those big old BioPace stickers on a crankset from that general time frame. How `bout some more pics?


----------



## off_road (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep it has shimano derailleurs front and rear. I was very surprised when I got the chain on and went for my first ride. It shifts PERFECTLY.

As for the pics it looks a little different now cuz i painted over all the logos with flat gray spray paint just to make it less thief attractive.

Here's what it looks like now:


















Also here is one of my dad's bikes which can be used as a commuter. Old school Schwinn Cimarron.


----------



## mangbus (Jul 19, 2009)

here is my first commuter bike .. recently added the fenders/rack/storage - the huge iphone holder is only on the bike every once in a while (ie no rain in sight!)









other shots 
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll241/sidmang571/bike/DSCN1378.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll241/sidmang571/bike/DSCN1379.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll241/sidmang571/bike/DSCN1380.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll241/sidmang571/bike/DSCN1381.jpg


----------



## Helsinki (May 31, 2009)

*My Cannondale SS commuter*

Hi All,
My dear commuter. Helsinki is deadflat city so I decided to go with singlespeed.
I narrowed down my handlebar so I won't be taking any car mirrors with me.
Few words of bike labor etc. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=524141


----------



## moralleper (Jan 30, 2004)

*my addition*

below is a pic of my new commuter. The best part is it is fast!


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

ryball said:


> Rode in again yesterday. Wind sucked on the way home. The crappy roads aren't going to stop me from riding. I just know that if I had a nicer route, I would ride more.
> 
> Crappy updated pic of the commuter


i like this bike.. very nice...is it a la cruz?


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

*vassago fisticuff commuter project complete.*

just finished up this IGH fisticuff. first ride to work on it tomorrow..wish me luck.


----------



## maelgwn (Dec 18, 2008)

Are they Junebug bars? Tell us how you like them


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

On One Midge.. same but wider i believe. so far they feel nice, but have not ridden them enough to have an opinion....


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I like those new barend shifters for the Shimano IGs. Since I have mtb bars on mine, they wouldn`t have done me any good, but I`m glad they finally have a good method to mount shifters on drops.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

That is one nice bike. I love the vintage/modern fusion.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Nevermind.... bike is history.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

coffeespecial said:


> i like this bike.. very nice...is it a la cruz?


Thanks, and yes. :thumbsup: Here is a little bigger pic.


----------



## MrFahrenheit (Jul 4, 2009)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> a new Big Dummy is the truck...
> and of course... The Pug, that I've had for a couple of years now...
> 
> no car... just bikes


Is that an Xtracycle?  My uncle has one so i dont really get to ride it, but it looks really good and useful!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

1988 Kuwahara Shasta - fixed gear conversion.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Coffeespecial, that is one sick bike. I like it a lot. Can you give me some specs on your crankset/sprocket size and your rear hub? Thinking of internally geard action for my next project...



Did somebody say "Flat Black"? :thumbsup: 

This is the current state of mine...new tires (vittoria randonneur 'cross) and a new seat (Selle Italia C2) for this year. Fenders are off for the season... 

sorry for the cellphone pic...I keep meaning to take the camera and do a play-by-play of my commute, but I never do it.


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

commuter boy thanks for the comp! rear hub is Alfine IGH ..i am running a 20 tooth cog on the rear and 44 tooth chain ring upfront. white industries ENO


----------



## flemingcool (Dec 23, 2007)

CommuterBoy said:


> Coffeespecial, that is one sick bike. I like it a lot. Can you give me some specs on your crankset/sprocket size and your rear hub? Thinking of internally geard action for my next project...
> 
> Did somebody say "Flat Black"? :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


What bike is that? Looks mint. How's it ride?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. It's a Nashbar frame/fork... the "x" cyclocross frame. I'm really happy with it. It is fast and comfortable. I live on a dirt road, so my commute is mixed pavement/dirt... I wanted a fairly beefy bike that could still haul on the road, and it fits the bill nicely. I've swapped out a few parts here and there... here are 3 posts from further back in this thread with pics and some parts specs:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4914379&postcount=234

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4916690&postcount=238

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5243508&postcount=367


----------



## Transwave (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Perfect, Transwave- it only takes you HOME from work. You never actually have to go TO work.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

all of my bikes are commuters  but this one really stands out, especially when its loaded up.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Another Xtracycle convert.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Rocky Mountain Vertex + Axiom Streamliner DLX*

recent built to gad about town on from old/used componants & new(ish) frame + rigid forks

Reflexite triangles on the frame, Japanese Koi Carp bamboo scroll on the forks

to enable the (actually made in Canada) Axiom rack to fit without drilling any holes i used Tibus's QR Mount Kit + Tibus XL stays (chopped to fit) & so far so good!

happy riding peeps


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

^^^ Interesting placement for the U-lock. I'd be weary of it rattling loose and stuffing into the spokes and wheel while moving. A much better location would be attached to the side of the rack.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

commo_soulja said:


> ^^^ Interesting placement for the U-lock. I'd be weary of it rattling loose and stuffing into the spokes and wheel while moving. A much better location would be attached to the side of the rack.


+1. I had that same lock, so probably the same attachment thingy. I broke it the other day, riding down a moderately steep road. Now it just goes in my bag.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Rocky Mountain Vertex + Axiom Streamliner DLX*



commo_soulja said:


> ^^^ Interesting placement for the U-lock. I'd be weary of it rattling loose and stuffing into the spokes and wheel while moving. A much better location would be attached to the side of the rack.


thanks, will keep an eye on that, everything breaks eventually

there were not many other mounting options that were not intrusive with a small triangle frameset, tried it mounted on the stem - not good! ....being a rigid bike the fork placement is probably under the same stressess as anywhere else, also the fork isn't round so no chance of the lock wandering about into the spokes

the D lock itself is held in place in the bracket securely with an audible click & released only by a metal sliding catch, however it might break at the clamp/rachet mount if its overtightened possibly/eventually in a worse case scenario

the locks/pannier/rack add 2.72kg so luckily mostly flat roads here (Westside Los Angeles) no intention of offroading this bike in commuter mode, but crucially the offset fork mounting doesn't affect low speed steering (very much)

(edit to correct typo)


----------



## mjmi11er (Mar 28, 2006)

*my everything*

my commuter, urban, xc, and road bike. all in one.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

My new member of commuting...

A Dahon looks alike but cost only $96 bucks with 6 speed gear. Folding is crisp,fast and easy. The only downside is its frame is made of steel(its heavy at 14kg) but it gives a very solid,responsive ride. Complete with rack ,side stand and fender. Tire is at 16 x 1.75.

What can u expect more from less than $100 buck?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

shimano4 said:


> My new member of commuting...
> 
> A Dahon looks alike but cost only $96 bucks with 6 speed gear. Folding is crisp,fast and easy. The only downside is its frame is made of steel(its heavy at 14kg) but it gives a very solid,responsive ride. Complete with rack ,side stand and fender. Tire is at 16 x 1.75.
> 
> What can u expect more from less than $100 buck?


That would be very handy to have on a bus or train! :thumbsup:


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> That would be very handy to have on a bus or train! :thumbsup:


Thanks! Intend to bring onboard train/car for long distance country side exploring.

The tire is good enought to handle some off road and rough terrain.


----------



## jfinkly (Jun 25, 2009)

After commuting for too long on bikes I would prefer not have stolen, I threw together my first true commuter/singlespeed with a mix of cheap and spare parts. Way to big for me as a mountain bike, but as a commuter it just seems to work.

From Drop Box
Surprisingly it has been a real fun ride, and the only bike I've ridden in a week and a half. 

From Drop Box


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

weekend commute to help the lady w/some carpentry at her salon:


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

thats badass!! even has a 1x5 x8?? crazy


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

coffeespecial said:


> thats badass!! even has a 1x5 x8?? crazy


Dammit man, I was thinking someone had a crazy drivetrain set up....


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

coffeespecial said:


> thats badass!! even has a 1x5 x8?? crazy


hehe... yeah.
the end was about 1" from flat pavement. i definitely dragged it a couple of times on the way.


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

you must have gotten some crazy looks!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking good, Jfinkly! Is that front rack one of those that Nashbar was offering for about ten bucks for a while? How is it?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Meltingfeather, you really know how to load up a BOB!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Meltingfeather, way to keep someone from rear-ending you at a stoplight!


----------



## jfinkly (Jun 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Looking good, Jfinkly! Is that front rack one of those that Nashbar was offering for about ten bucks for a while? How is it?


Thanks! It sure is, though I think that I paid the full $15. Personal opinion so far is that it was definitely worth it. I have only carried about 10lbs of tools a few blocks to test it (nothing like Meltingfeather (that is an amazing load of cargo!)) and it felt plenty solid. After reading the reviews though I found some long stainless cantilever bolts to use in place of the included aluminum ones which apparently have a tendency to strip.


----------



## PainCake (Sep 20, 2009)

*2004 Specialized Allez Sport*

The commuter. Paid $800.00 for this beauty in 2004. Upgraded the wheels, seat post, seat and brakes. Only crashed once pulling into the driveway at work. Front wheel caught the concrete lip as I was making a gradual right hand turn into the parking lot and down I went. One big bruise on side and a bruised ego...


----------



## nilsbuch (Aug 9, 2008)

*drop-bar 29er SS commuter*










my first posted picture, I hope it works....
more info here for those interested


----------



## maelgwn (Dec 18, 2008)

nilsbuch said:


> my first posted picture, I hope it works....
> more info here for those interested


Love the documentation of the build.

How do you like the ride front rack only? Is it better or worse than rear rack only?

Why can't you use a long bolt and a spacer to attach the rear rack to the hole you drilled and past the disk brake?


----------



## nilsbuch (Aug 9, 2008)

maelgwn said:


> Love the documentation of the build.


Muchas Gracias!



maelgwn said:


> How do you like the ride front rack only? Is it better or worse than rear rack only?


Better or worse is a matter of preference. I got used to it very quickly. It "slowed" and "calmed" the steering down, which was fine (perfect even) for my commute on the road. When I went back to rear only, the steering felt way too twitchy....but I got used to that after a few days.



maelgwn said:


> Why can't you use a long bolt and a spacer to attach the rear rack to the hole you drilled and past the disk brake?


Good idea. I thought about it before, but didn't feel comfortable stretching the legs of the rack so much. Old Man Mountain (different material than the Tubus, but still...) recommends_ they _stretch the legs apart because it apparently isn't as easy to do as it seems. You're probably on to something but not something I wanted to deal with.


----------



## maelgwn (Dec 18, 2008)

nilsbuch said:


> Good idea. I thought about it before, but didn't feel comfortable stretching the legs of the rack so much. Old Man Mountain (different material than the Tubus, but still...) recommends_ they _stretch the legs apart because it apparently isn't as easy to do as it seems. You're probably on to something but not something I wanted to deal with.


There are some disk specific racks out there that work like this, i believe.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

where are you? Is that cool looking bridge part of your daily route?


----------



## nilsbuch (Aug 9, 2008)

*front rack, disc brake rear mode Lake Johnson, Raleigh.*



rodar y rodar said:


> where are you? Is that cool looking bridge part of your daily route?


Raleigh, NC--Lake Johnson. Around the lake and through the Green Way Path. I am lucky to have such a great place to commute through.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is mine, very very cheap and very simple. I wanted to go with the Kilo WT but I just could not afford it but I hear these Dawes lasting quite some time on their stock parts.

Will be changing:

Pedals (Sun Ringle Octanes)
Seat
Tires
Possibly the gearing

Where do you get the black reflective tape?

I kinda regret giving my old 1999 Trek 800 Sport to my mother that bike could've been turned into a nice commuter but I outgrew the frame and she really needed a bike.

pink


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good though. I hope it holds up for you.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

umarth said:


> Looks good though. I hope it holds up for you.


I hope so to, it was only $240 shipped so a soild deal. I sadly won't be able to commute to work due to MN having such a awesome road system  The only way for me to get to the cities is across the river which is by freeway only, geniuses around here.

pink


----------



## huka (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all, 
Greeting from Jakarta, here is my commuting bike. Use it everyday everyday mostly to work. Actually it's an XC type of frame with a 26"-cyclo cross-type of tyre with 1,75 wide very usefull on Jakarta road.


----------



## _daemon_ (Sep 16, 2007)

My On One Scandal 29er commuter/do it all bike at work after my morning commute. Planning on building up a SS 29er with a belt drive next year


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Where do you get the black reflective tape?


Here`s one source:http://www.identi-tape.com/eng-sr1.html
I haven`t really looked for the black stuff, so you might be able to find it cheaper somewhere else. Identitape seems like a good company (I ordered from them once and had zero problems), but they`re geared towards comercial bulk orders, so their shipping is really expensive for small orders. Hint: if you can find enough other stuff in their catalogue that you want to get your order up to $100, you cut the shipping rate down and you get a pretty good dicount on the product price- all explained on their website.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

huka said:


> Hi all,
> Greeting from Jakarta, here is my commuting bike. Use it everyday everyday mostly to work. Actually it's an XC type of frame with a 26"-cyclo cross-type of tyre with 1,75 wide very usefull on Jakarta road.


Nice looking ride, Huka. I`ve never seen a Polygon before, don`t think they`re available in North America. Do you have any pictures of the route on your commute? We don`t get many Indonesia reports here.


----------



## gutless (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## broken_cynic (Jul 9, 2008)

Until just recently, my Karate Monkey served commuter duty:










For now I'm without a 'proper' commuting rig, but this gets me there and back:


----------



## huka (Feb 7, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nice looking ride, Huka. I`ve never seen a Polygon before, don`t think they`re available in North America. Do you have any pictures of the route on your commute? We don`t get many Indonesia reports here.


Right, you may not find Polygon there in North America. It's an Indonesian brand but its company known also for producing frames for other branded bike company. You may find them here if you interested. 
Others may say that it's mindless commuting with bicycle here in Jakarta since it's very competitive when you are on the road. We have to share our road with other vehicles (we dont have bike lane here) such as motorcycles, cars, buses even sometimes ten-wheeler trucks. Alhamdulillah somehow most of us can cope with this competitiveness so we can still enjoy commuting with our bike anyway..

Someday insyaAllah I'll post some pictures of my route although it may not find very interesting tough.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

huka said:


> Right, you may not find Polygon there in North America. It's an Indonesian brand but its company known also for producing frames for other branded bike company. You may find them here if you interested.
> Others may say that it's mindless commuting with bicycle here in Jakarta since it's very competitive when you are on the road. We have to share our road with other vehicles (we dont have bike lane here) such as motorcycles, cars, buses even sometimes ten-wheeler trucks. Alhamdulillah somehow most of us can cope with this competitiveness so we can still enjoy commuting with our bike anyway..
> 
> Someday insyaAllah I'll post some pictures of my route although it may not find very interesting tough.


We're always interested in seeing other people's commutes!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Good grief, Cynic! What are those tires on your SS? It looks like you could float across stock ponds on those! Are they for snow or sand, or just plain supreme cushiness?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Good grief, Cynic! What are those tires on your SS? It looks like you could float across stock ponds on those! Are they for snow or sand, or just plain supreme cushiness?


Those are 24 x 3" tires whose outside diameter is nearly 26"!  They come standard on Surly's 11th anniversary edition 1x1. Large Marge rims too, I believe.


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

*My Commuter*

This is my new commuter bike. 09' Cannondale Bad Boy. Bike geometry rocks and I like the flat black. Only changes have been pedals, bar ends, Topek rack and bag. My commute is about 12 miles one way with a bit of hills each way. Takes about a half hour one way. First ride was Monday, one day before the big storm hits the US west coast.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=489660&stc=1&d=1255574705


----------



## broken_cynic (Jul 9, 2008)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Those are 24 x 3" tires whose outside diameter is nearly 26"!  They come standard on Surly's 11th anniversary edition 1x1. Large Marge rims too, I believe.


What Gary said... Large Marge rims and all.

They're for cushy street riding and taking/dishing out urban abuse. The rubber is meant for cruisers but serves well enough for more aggressive riding. I'm going to find out how it works on singletrack this weekend.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

eredinger said:


> My commute is about 12 miles one way with a bit of hills each way. Takes about a half hour one way. ]


Sweet bike! I like those. But dude... my 6 miles takes me just under 20 minutes, and I'm averaging just under 20mph. You're averaging 24 MPH over 12 miles on that thing, with some hills!?


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

Well....I'm no superman and your hills and my hills might be a bit different (Sacramento valley)...lol. My best time is 37 min (on the way back down hill) and usually I'm running late so I need to go balls out to be on time.



CommuterBoy said:


> Sweet bike! I like those. But dude... my 6 miles takes me just under 20 minutes, and I'm averaging just under 20mph. You're averaging 24 MPH over 12 miles on that thing, with some hills!?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

OK 37 sounds reasonable. I was starting to question my manhood...


----------



## jonesy243 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Mad Chemist (Jul 17, 2007)

broken_cynic said:


> Until just recently, my Karate Monkey served commuter duty:


I dig those bars. What are they if I may ask?


----------



## broken_cynic (Jul 9, 2008)

Mad Chemist, the bars are another Surly product: the Torsion Bar.


----------



## LUNARFX (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's mine on commuter/cruisin' around running errands/shopping mode. I just take the kickstand, cell holder, mirror/bar ends off, and decrease the tire pressure when I play on the small trails around here.


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

*winter commuter*

here is mine. frame is a schwinn moab, campagnolo rims with shimano hubs, single cog (16t) with an alivio der acting as tensioner, fenders, drop bars with road levers, oury grips, platforms, v brakes (kool salmon pads), LX cranks with 32/22 rings and panaracer tires.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I like it! I`ve never seen a bar setup quite like that. Are you using a Travel Agent or anything?


----------



## tr2biker (Oct 2, 2006)

I ride this as my commuter, Marin Muir Woods frame


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's my trusty steed taking a water break on my morning ride to work!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, yeah! This must be the day for dropbar mtbs! I need to get some pictures of my current commuter (also dropbar mtb) in here, too.
tr2biker, that`s Mt Shasta, isn`t it?


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> I like it! I`ve never seen a bar setup quite like that. Are you using a Travel Agent or anything?


i will be using a travel agent. i just need to transfer those from my other bike, but as for now, it works just fine.


----------



## tr2biker (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep, Mt. Shasta on my way to Klamath Wild Life Refuge last summer...lot's of smoke from all the fires that year...still a great ride.


----------



## gbowen444 (Feb 14, 2008)

My Commuter. Kona caldera MTB with 700c wheels and 28 mm tyres.


----------



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

Hahahaha. Is that really how your bike is "parked" while you work? Thats awesome!! I dont think it would be allowed at my office.



gbowen444 said:


> My Commuter. Kona caldera MTB with 700c wheels and 28 mm tyres.
> 
> View attachment 493362


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

THAT is a parking spot. haha. I also love the pictures on two out of the 3 computer monitors. Obsess much?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

That's awesome, and kinda sketchy. Maybe other hung ceilings are better, but the one at my work doesn't seem like it would "hang" much more than a featherweight tile.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Before:


Mr Pink57 said:


>


After:









pink


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> That's awesome, and kinda sketchy. Maybe other hung ceilings are better, but the one at my work doesn't seem like it would "hang" much more than a featherweight tile.


It's totally safe. You can tell from the pic that that one tile is rigged to fall first if things start moving, giving you a warning and at least a half a second to dive out of the way before the bike comes down.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thats a shoulder not a bike lane*

time to find a parallel route.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

2009 Gary Fisher Superfly Singlespeed, running a 32 x 16 gear click here for pic


----------



## AuntieAPE (Nov 14, 2006)

SS folder gets me to and from the train here in Mass - without it I wouldn't be doing a lick of riding these days.


----------



## FrankTank (Oct 14, 2007)

Heres my SS Karate Kommuter, out on a grocery run.

Used 18" Surly Karate Monkey Frame and Fork
Avid Mechanical Disks
TruVativ Firex Cranks 42/17 - seems to be my magic number
Surly Hubs/ DT Swiss Rims/ 29x2.35 Scwalbe Big Apples
Origin 8 space bar (On-one Mary Clone)
Thompson post with an old Norex #39 French Leather Saddle
Burly Gamoh portuer rack from Rivendell


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sharp looking rack.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sharp looking bike all around. Good job.


----------



## FrankTank (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments, I absolutely love this bike, and honestly that gets me out riding in the morning instead of sitting in the car.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Out with the old, in with the new*

Several months ago I started the hunt for another rigid mtb frame to replace my old Nexus Univega commuter (post 34 on this thread) with something lighter and a bigger gear range. Before long it occured to me that my touring bike in its "heavy" mode was just what I wanted to commute, so I changed my plan. Instead of building a commuter from scratch, I bought myself a cool new roadie to cover the "light" duties of my tourer so I don`t have to switch it back and forth any more. This plan works out much better than my original idea!

The bike: `91 Schwinn Impact Pro with the original Exage deraillers, cantis, and seatpost. 
Swapped in: compact drop bars, custom riser stem, 8speed Shimano bar end shifters, groovy old pair of Superbe brake levers, Sugino triple crankset (old crown logo, yeah!), generic BMX pedals, XT/Aeroheat rear wheel, Shimano dyno/Aeroheat front wheel, 1.75 T-Serve Messenger tires, Terry Fly saddle.
Added: Custom front rack, Inoled 10 LED headlight (not recomended), Seculite tail light (intended for fender mounting, but I turned it upside down and mounted it under the rack), Topeak something-or-other rear rack, Esge fenders, custom theft resistant pump brackets, a bunch of reflective tape
Planned for next year: Upgrade the stupid Inoled headlight to a new Cyo (not yet sure which Cyo), lowrider rack (for touring mode only), custom rear rack (lower and longer than the Topeak)

Besides touring and commuting, this is my "go to" bike for any transporting of stuff, any rides that will have me out after dark or in our rare wet weather, occasional singletrack (definitely not the correct horse for that course, but tons of fun!), and dirt road excursions (mini cross?). At 34 pounds, it still does well enough for slow road rides also- two weeks ago used it for my own private Fall century because the roadie doesn`t give me any way to carry an extra layer of clothes. Good thing too, because it was dark by the time I got home. Oh yeah- I just leave the computer on it these days because I want to see my yearly mileage totals and this bike gets the lion`s share of that mileage.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*MTB in drag*

Very useful critter.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

FrankTank said:


> 29x2.35 Scwalbe Big Apples


sweet ride Frank!....can you comment a little about the those 29r apples?...thanks!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> Very useful critter.


Like most things in drag, it is very beautiful.


----------



## FrankTank (Oct 14, 2007)

> sweet ride Frank!....can you comment a little about the those 29r apples?...thanks!


Thanks! I love these tires. We have some crazy drivers in my town so I tend to stay away from hugging the left side of the bike lanes. Occasionally, this means crunching over random road debris/glass/needles/whatever, I feel a flat tire is better than getting sideswiped by a student texting on their cell. The Big Apples have yet to fail me, and I certainly abuse them. I have ridden some singletrack and gravel, but spend most of my time on the road. They roll surprisingly well for their bulk and hopping up and down curbs is obviously not a problem. On slight downhills it feels like momentum of the tires is pulling me down the hill... if that makes sense. Overall, I highly recommend them and will purchase another pair when these are worn out.
Frank


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks Frank...nice info....have you tried fenders on it? may be Planet Bike Cascadias?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

*xtracycle*

older photo. now has wtb pure v saddle, oury grips, XTR M952 crank set on and ss chainring from home brewed technologies on the way hopefully.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks pretty handy, Velo. I`m curious about something with those long bikes- when you have no load in the back, does the rear wheel tend to spin out a lot? I know it`s really tough to ride a tandem without stoker out of my gravel driveway, but I think the wheelbase is a foot or so longer than an Extracycle or BD.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Looks pretty handy, Velo. I`m curious about something with those long bikes- when you have no load in the back, does the rear wheel tend to spin out a lot? I know it`s really tough to ride a tandem without stoker out of my gravel driveway, but I think the wheelbase is a foot or so longer than an Extracycle or BD.


ive never had any issues like that, part of my commute is loose gravel on an incline too. with the ratio i have i dont have to worry about getting out of the saddle though.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

ctyjones said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. Paid $50, which seems like a pretty good deal. I've got about a week and a half to get it adjusted and outfitted.
> Cheers.


Nice! I picked up my first real mtn bike back around '95 and it was very similar. I'm going all fuzzy now but it was an ATX 870 or 970 on closeout for about $500 back in the day. Matte purple with gold fonts. STX-RC components (how did I remember that though?!) It would be cool to sill have my first around. 

*edit* Pearl Blue matte w/ STX components.
http://www.bikepedia.com/QUICKBIKE/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1995&Brand=Giant&Model=ATX+870&Type=bike


----------



## mitchxout (Sep 13, 2008)

This is my 94 Kona Cinder Cone parked at a pit stop on the way to work.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Several months ago I started the hunt for another rigid mtb frame to replace my old Nexus Univega commuter (post 34 on this thread) with something lighter and a bigger gear range. Before long it occured to me that my touring bike in its "heavy" mode was just what I wanted to commute, so I changed my plan. Instead of building a commuter from scratch, I bought myself a cool new roadie to cover the "light" duties of my tourer so I don`t have to switch it back and forth any more. This plan works out much better than my original idea!
> 
> The bike: `91 Schwinn Impact Pro with the original Exage deraillers, cantis, and seatpost.
> Swapped in: compact drop bars, custom riser stem, 8speed Shimano bar end shifters, groovy old pair of Superbe brake levers, Sugino triple crankset (old crown logo, yeah!), generic BMX pedals, XT/Aeroheat rear wheel, Shimano dyno/Aeroheat front wheel, 1.75 T-Serve Messenger tires, Terry Fly saddle.
> ...


Very nice! Rigid MTBs really are the all-purpose, go to bike. That thing could probably handle several trans-american tours. Nice work!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

sweet ride mitchxout! im currently building a kona commuter but was annoyed with the room between the front fender and the fork crown. looks like you fixed that issue by hanging it lower, what did you use?


----------



## mitchxout (Sep 13, 2008)

Sizzler said:


> sweet ride mitchxout! im currently building a kona commuter but was annoyed with the room between the front fender and the fork crown. looks like you fixed that issue by hanging it lower, what did you use?


Thanks for the compliment. I made the fender hanger out of a piece of aluminum bar stock i had laying around. Nothing fancy, or too pretty for that matter, but it works. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Mitchxout- That is sweet. Steel frame? I didn`t think the Cinder Cones had been out for that long.

Gary- I doubt the bike would have any problems with a transam, but I`m not so sure I could do it. One day (if I still have knees left when I retire) I hope to ride to Guadalajara and back, so maybe we`ll find out.


----------



## mitchxout (Sep 13, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Mitchxout- That is sweet. Steel frame? I didn`t think the Cinder Cones had been out for that long.


Double-butted chro moly steel. Cinder Cones were available with front suspension or rigid like mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

My new one. After my hardtail broke about a month ago.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

how did your hardtail break? rust?? crack??? a rusty crack????


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> how did your hardtail break? rust?? crack??? a rusty crack????


20k+ miles on a Schwinn Homegrown. The drive-side drop-out broke.

Good times on the ride, both on and off trail.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

ouch! my buddy is trying to sell me his schwinn homegrown frame same as yours but it's gold. were you happy with it otherwise? made by yeti or something, right?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> ouch! my buddy is trying to sell me his schwinn homegrown frame same as yours but it's gold. were you happy with it otherwise? made by yeti or something, right?


Awesome frame. A little stiff, but responsive and excellent geometry for 80 mm travel. I ran 100 mm for the last 4 years.

Schwinn owned Yeti for a while. Some frames were made in Durango at the time.

Given the weight of the frame--2.9 lbs and it being a race bike, I'm shocked it gave me that many miles of joy.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

My new commuter replaces a Scott Sporster P3 hybrid
I love it! only 2 days so far but it's sensational


----------



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

My two commuters... I ride one or the other almost everyday even if its just the 6 mile round trip to the bike store or for lunch.

Surly 1x1=11 
- Custom built 700c wheels, Surly Fixed/disced/nutted 32h hubs on a velocity rim, 700x38 cross tires.
- Salsa 45/42 black chainrings w/red chain


































Litespeed Tuscany, titanium
- Mavic tour edition wheels
- complete Campy Record 10 speed group


----------



## dillboy (Apr 27, 2009)

*My Stable*

Ross Gran Tour is my primary commuter, don't know the year but it gets the job done. Just converted the Trek into a SS for winter/bad weather commuter, have slicks for it too if needed but it will probably be my snow/slush/rain bike. 10 miles round trip, 1/2 suburban roads, 1/2 mall area traffic lights crap, pretty flat, only a couple ups and downs. I ride pretty much every day. Only been commuting for a year, look forward to trying to ride through the winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice pair, Dillboy.


----------



## 2007Quantum2 (Sep 13, 2009)

abmtnbkr said:


> Here's what I ride to work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What wheelset, tires, and tubes do you have on the Mongoose Sabrosa?


----------



## flemingcool (Dec 23, 2007)

My commuters....

Wet Days.....










Dry Days...


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

*Fixed gear Milano Commuter*

This is my old Bianchi Milano--came with a Shimano Nexus 7-speed hub/drum brake drivetrain. I stripped that all off and built a fixed wheel for it--I think it lost 15-20 pounds--that Nexus hub was HEAVY!! It makes a fun, fast commuter--the 26" wheels really spin up fast...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*great pumpkin rides again!!*

surly 1x1, 44x17, paul's rear, deore front, kris holm 38mm rims, schwalbe marathon xr 40mm tires (spread out to 45 on these rims btw!), saint cranks, grimeca system 12's, titec and easton cockpit i think? something like that.
no fenders cause it wasn't MEANT to be a commuter until 2 nights ago when I realized those wheels with those tires fit very well indeedy!
have the 26'er wheels at home with nice knobbies, and if I decide on swapping them back and forth I'm going to run 2 powerlinks and a section of removeable chain to waffle between the 44 and the 36 i want offroad...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I doubt you ever have any trouble picking your bike out in the middle of a crowded rack!



byknuts said:


> if I decide on swapping them back and forth I'm going to run 2 powerlinks and a section of removeable chain to waffle between the 44 and the 36 i want offroad...


Is that extra little section of chain a recomended method of dealing with two different ring and sprocket combos? I suppose there`s a lot of opinion involved as to whether or not it`s worth using two whole chains of different lengths, but it`s something I`ve been curious about.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> Is that extra little section of chain a recomended method of dealing with two different ring and sprocket combos? I suppose there`s a lot of opinion involved as to whether or not it`s worth using two whole chains of different lengths, but it`s something I`ve been curious about.


Not quite. If you keep the total number of teeth the same then it hypothetically uses the same chain length- like 38x16 and 34x20- both of the total teeth equal 54. It isn't entirely accurate, but you can set your bike up for a decent road gear and decent offroad gear and swap the the two and be reasonably happy. With the 1x1 dropouts, you can likely do 34x15/20 without problems.

Track dropouts are awesome.


----------



## blakcloud (Jan 12, 2004)

My two commuters, summer and winter both are single speeds.

The first Cannondale Badboy with 26x1 Specialized All condition Pro Tires. I do have a set of SKS fenders that have been put on the bike since the photo was taken. Notable hardware is the White Industries Crank and ENO hub with White Industries freewheel. 

The second bike is my new winter commuter for the snow. I still need to rig up some kind of fender system for it but the back is really tight. It is a Specialized Centrum single speed version. Nothing special but good enough for the winter. I like that it is single speed and also has disks for the snow and ice buildup that we get.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm surprised at the amount "commuters" without fenders and lights.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

It`s the number of SSs that always surprises me. A few wouldn`t seem out of place, but SO MANY people prefer only one gear? All in all though, the huge variety that we have collectively is really cool!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah i went a bit overboard with the 44x17, but it IS fast!
nice "once up to speed" gear! 
extra chain bit would be so i could quick link out a couple inches of chain to swap between the 44 and a 36 up front with the same cog out back.
Dunno if I'll bother, it means swapping the chainrings over but as I'm running a paul's rear hub with freewheels it's not like I can swap those over terribly quickly! 
(nowhere near as easy as just having wo different cogs on a freehub type)

I know of white industries' duo freewheel, have the 17/19 version, tried it set with 44x19 and 46x17 ratios.
Decided the 4 teeth difference isn't enough, want more like 8 teeth diff between the road gear and the offroad.

As to why so many SS commuters?
Can't speak for anyone else, but I got a bike stripped once, derailleurs, forks, shifters, brakes, etc. 
So for me personally, the less "unboltable" bits the better!
Converted (or as my surly an intentional) ss bike means the list of small parts that're EASY to pawn one by one is greatly reduced. And most shops that sell stolen bikes make their real $ by selling things off piece by piece... my choice, YMMV.

Oh, I wear rain pants (or keep 'em stuffed in my bag) so no need for fenders 90% of the time, and in terms of lights, innnercity so blinkies only needed as streetlights keep everything else well lit.


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

*Here's my steed:*

African Coffee Bike. Pretty happy with it so far. i have done some modifications to it since I took this picture. I have a filing crate bungied to the back. Also, I have removed the stock piece of wood that came with the bike and put a longer piece on there; I then put a yakima fork mount behind my seat, and can mount my cross bike or my mtn bike when I want to transport it to the LBS.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: YEAH! I love your bike hauler plan! When I read the post, I thought you were talking about mounting the fork only on your platform and towing the CXer behind, which would have been plenty cool, but when I scrolled down and saw how you do it it`s even better!


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Pumkin Getter


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

byknuts said:


> extra chain bit would be so i could quick link out a couple inches of chain to swap between the 44 and a 36 up front with the same cog out back.
> Dunno if I'll bother, it means swapping the chainrings over but as I'm running a paul's rear hub with freewheels it's not like I can swap those over terribly quickly!
> (nowhere near as easy as just having wo different cogs on a freehub type)


Can you just use a longer chain and a chain tensioner? Seems like that would be the easy way to swap between 44 and 36 without messing with anything. Just drop it on the other ring and go.

If I lived in a big city that was anywhere near relatively flat, I would totally have a single speed. I was just in NYC, and that place would be a blast on a rigid SS bike. Nowhere near practical in my little world though.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

would have to be a bb mounted tensioner as there's no dropout on the 1x1.  

but yeah I guess I could go that route, just... SS... whole point of it being clean is there's nothing that hangs off the frame.
that's why I would rather spend 3 hours figuring out the magic gear ratios instead of 3 minutes bolting on a surly tensioner  

and again, that paul's rear hub does limit me to freewheels, otherwise I'd have a wide-range dingle setup on a regular freehub!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

byknuts said:


> but yeah I guess I could go that route, just... SS... whole point of it being clean is there's nothing that hangs off the frame.
> that's why I would rather spend 3 hours figuring out the magic gear ratios instead of 3 minutes bolting on a surly tensioner


I totally get that. Can't argue with the simple beauty of a single.


----------



## FFR Trikes (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine is a bit of a different breed, hope that's ok!

It started as a KMX Cobra:









Then we converted it with some high end RC heli componentry:









Fun fun fun!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

FFR Trikes said:


> Mine is a bit of a different breed, hope that's ok!


Should be ok. But you might have to drag it around the US (and beyond) so we can all take it for a spin 
Do you have a fairing in the works?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

End of the week picture of my new Big Dummy!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Dude! You need more luggage capacity!


----------



## Fancy Hat (Apr 14, 2008)

My recent fair weather, light load commuter build. It took some looking to find a 28h Sturmey Archer AW. Only 20.25 pounds!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sizzler said:


> End of the week picture of my new Big Dummy!


You live in Eugene?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

umarth said:


> You live in Eugene?


Yeah! Didn't think it would be so obvious, you must also live or previously lived here as well?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Fancy Hat said:


> It took some looking to find a 28h Sturmey Archer AW.


I can believe that! Is that just an mtb friction shifter? Did you put it there for some kind of advantage over SA shifter, or it`s just what you happened to have?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sizzler said:


> Yeah! Didn't think it would be so obvious, you must also live or previously lived here as well?


Sweet! I live in North Eugene. We should grab beers, if you are one of those people who grabs beers.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Seeing threads like this makes me WISH I had a commute (home office blues).


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

umarth said:


> Sweet! I live in North Eugene. We should grab beers, if you are one of those people who grabs beers.


Yes, I enjoy beer grabbing. I'll PM you!


----------



## Fancy Hat (Apr 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> I can believe that! Is that just an mtb friction shifter? Did you put it there for some kind of advantage over SA shifter, or it`s just what you happened to have?


It's an old Suntour barcon ratchet shifter that was remounted to a flat bar clamp. I found it at a used bike shop for cheap. I have another S-A AW on my main commuter with a new, old style Sturmey shifter and it just sucks. The clamp bolt and lever pivot bolt are the same bolt. It slips a lot, which makes the hub pop out of gear, and doesn't stay tight on the bar. I had hoped to find an old Sturmey trigger (old triggers had the lever pivot separate from the clamp bolt and worked much better), but couldn't.

Since there's no indexing on the shifter or visible way to see if the gear is properly engaged I made my own gear indicator (you can see it in the pic) by polishing off the markings on a Dura-Ace inline indicator and remarking it with the appropriate spacing. So far it hasn't slipped or popped out of gear on me, but it is a slower shift.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Fancy Hat said:


> Since there's no indexing on the shifter or visible way to see if the gear is properly engaged I made my own gear indicator (you can see it in the pic) by polishing off the markings on a Dura-Ace inline indicator and remarking it with the appropriate spacing. So far it hasn't slipped or popped out of gear on me, but it is a slower shift.


That`s cool. I saw it in the picture and thought it was some kind of inline cable adjuster. I would expect a DA gear indicator to be a nonexistant item, but it looks like you found a good method to tell when you`re in the middle of your gears. Nice bike and nice "make it work" skills :thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Fancy Hat said:


> My recent fair weather, light load commuter build. It took some looking to find a 28h Sturmey Archer AW. Only 20.25 pounds!


Very cool! I love racy commuters. What handlebars are those?


----------



## Audiofyl (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's mine for the lousy weather.

42x18. recently upgraded with new wheels, fork, stem, BB, and front disc.


----------



## katcorot (Dec 27, 2009)

2008 Giant Rincon


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Is that your mean look? 

Cool bike!



katcorot said:


> 2008 Giant Rincon


----------



## katcorot (Dec 27, 2009)

naw, didnt realize it had turned out like that. my mother had my camera up on the porch taking the picture. also explains its semi blurryness.


----------



## Fancy Hat (Apr 14, 2008)

Bulldog said:


> Very cool! I love racy commuters. What handlebars are those?


They're a Nitto Flat Bar from Jitensha Studios in Berkley. They have a 26.0mm clamp diameter and a very comfortable back sweep.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Fancy Hat said:


> My recent fair weather, light load commuter build. It took some looking to find a 28h Sturmey Archer AW. Only 20.25 pounds!


Dude! I have that bike! Except I kept mine geared, and replaced the drop bars with different drop bars. It's a 3x10 now.


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's my "new" commuter. This one has gears.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, that's a long head tube! I like the lugged frame.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Brilliant frame! I love bikes with headtubes that make sense!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

LOL! "headtubes that make sense!"
just for that I'm posting a better shot of my gardin tonight... 

here we go!
somethign absurd like 10 or 11 inches of headtube...
fits great, love it!


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Culled from old bike parts, except for the crank and single-speed conversion kit.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

My 16 pound commuter...its faster than I'll ever be on it. Just completed my first solo century, with zero issues:


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, the headtube is crazy long. I'm 6'2" and to be honest the bike is a bit to big for me but at a $100 I figured I could make it work. I don't know what I will do If I ever need to replace that fork.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

it's a threaded fork... those tend to be run fairly long since there's no steerer above the headset. (also those old 1" forks when you order from a catalogue usually have a couple options for length and get cut down at the shop, just bring the original fork into the shop so they can make sure the replacement is thre right length)

mine's so sculpted in shape that if (when?!) the fork goes I'm just hanging the frame on the wall.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry guys, those are weird looking headtubes :lol:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

true!  
but my surly 1x1 has 2 inches of spacers under a tall-stack easton stem...
so with 2 inches just added onto the headtube itself... :idea:  
besides, like i said, pedigreed frame, didn't come in any size or colour other than "one-off-you-buy-now"


----------



## 88dblifestyle (Jan 5, 2010)

Zero Signal said:


> Keeping it simple. It's being replaced by a SS road bike.


I like this one.. love it..

How much did you spend for it?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The bike chilling on a day off.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

my raleigh as of this morning.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Freshly cleaned for the pic too.:thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Nice Cross Check. What kind of fenders are those with two supports on the front? My Freddy Fenders from Planet Bike only have one support up front, nad they rattle a bit on my dirt road. I was thinking the other day that another support might stop that...


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

The foul weather commuter.

1993 Bianchi Avenue. Chrome moly lugged steel frame, newer Sun wheels from Harris cyclery, Schwalbe Marathon 700x32mm tires, SKS fenders and a closer ratio (than original) 6 speed freewheel.



















Patrick Star Navigation System


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

The fair weather commuter. 2005 Marin Lucas Valley. Aluminum frame with carbon fork and seat stays. 700x28 Continental Gatorskin tires.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

AlmostQuick said:


> 1993 Bianchi Avenue. Chrome moly lugged steel frame, newer Sun wheels from Harris cyclery, Schwalbe Marathon 700x32mm tires, SKS fenders and a closer ratio (than original) 6 speed freewheel.


Gorgeous! That paint job sure doesn`t look like it`s old enough to vote!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

beautiful bikes Almost...I think I would be using that Bianchi on fair weather too :lol:

Yesterday I went to another LBS here, which is more like a workshop, they were repairing an old Peugeot and an old Raleigh (Reliant I think was the model) I saw commuter potential on them...the guys didn't know what was the purpose of the repairing.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Your foul weather commuter is cleaner and less beat up than my fair weather bike. Jeeze...


----------



## kiatkiat (Sep 21, 2008)

This is my bike. Just went to a nearby park last Sunday.

On the way:









Reach the park:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ Nice Cross Check. What kind of fenders are those with two supports on the front? My Freddy Fenders from Planet Bike only have one support up front, nad they rattle a bit on my dirt road. I was thinking the other day that another support might stop that...


Thanks for the props. As for the fenders, I honestly can't remember exactly which fenders they are. I just walked in to the local shop, grabbed a set and walked out: that was a while back as well so........... I went and checked the fenders but they're not marked either.

If I remember what they are or I get to the shop any time soon I'll let you know though.

Cheers.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Ska! said:


> As for the fenders, I honestly can't remember exactly which fenders they are. I just walked in to the local shop, grabbed a set and walked out: that was a while back as well so...........


You just walked out?!?! With out paying?!?!? For shame!


----------



## elsaltamontes (Nov 15, 2001)

*My All Rounder*



Urnicus said:


> It is officially started... the "post your commuter photos!" thread...
> 
> so lets see 'em


My Rivendell All Rounder. This baby goes in the office.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

elsaltamontes said:


> My Rivendell All Rounder. This baby goes in the office.


MMmmmm. I`ve got a few nits to pick with Peterson, but by gum he turns out some pretty bikes. Dt shifters, lugs, 1in quill stem, no black ano parts.... I`m droolin`.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a few nits as well, but the road bikes from Riv are hard to argue with- practicality and versatility. I'd love to have coffee with Peterson to argue about some aspects of bikes.

elsaltamontes- nice build. i really like the mustache bars.



rodar y rodar said:


> MMmmmm. I`ve got a few nits to pick with Peterson, but by gum he turns out some pretty bikes. Dt shifters, lugs, 1in quill stem, no black ano parts.... I`m droolin`.


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

new winter commuter...2010 kona unit frame/fork built with parts lying around and a new set of mavic a317 wheels with deore hubs. nice and simple and comfy. I need a front fender.

in the summer it'll be converted to a real mountain bike, mainly going to a normal bar and stem with bigger tires


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I like that a lot. Nice work. 

There is either a pretty significant step-up going into your garage, or those cranks are so long they're going to smack the ground with every pedal stroke :lol:

Did you get the Mavic 317's with deore hubs from pricepoint? I have the 36 spoke version, and they are incredibly strong and functional for the money. I've got about 6k miles on mine, mostly winter, and I've never even thought about servicing the hubs. Best deal around IMO.


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

yeah, there is a big gap to the garage...the cranks are 175mm so pretty standard. edit: i guess the tires are small, so i'm lower as well)

I grabbed the wheels on jensonusa. I trust them with the custom charges for bringing up to Canada (Calgary) and they were at my door in two days. My LBS wanted $500 for a set of deore hubs on wtb rims...I'll use the LBS when I can, but that seemed way too much. I think these were $150USD? Huge difference.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

just picked this up new and changed out a few things right away, i also have some shwable marathon 1.5 tires i may throw on if i dont dig the fat franks. 
















these are going on hopefully sooner then later with fizik tape. when these do go on im either doing a bar end shifter or throwing a paul thumbie on there no sure yet. 








new v brakes, levers and pedal will soon be on their way


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Speed 8? How do you like the ride? Please don`t skimp on the pics when you get the drop bars mounted- I`m very interrested to see how you manage the reach! I test rode a similar Dahon (not sure what model, but it had a similar frame to yours with a Nexus 7) and the reach was too short for me with no apparent means to do anything about it. I didn`t think about putting drop bars on it, which would have effectively stretched it out a bit.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Speed 8? How do you like the ride? Please don`t skimp on the pics when you get the drop bars mounted- I`m very interrested to see how you manage the reach! I test rode a similar Dahon (not sure what model, but it had a similar frame to yours with a Nexus 7) and the reach was too short for me with no apparent means to do anything about it. I didn`t think about putting drop bars on it, which would have effectively stretched it out a bit.


i havent ridding the bike much other then tooling around the parking lot. im gonna start my commute on it tomarrow. i will post alot of pictures when i do get everything is finished. the bars are actually more of a mustache bar then anything. i put the mustache bars on for a bit and rode around by my house and i liked the reach alot so im sure they will work out when i get them working.


----------



## TiDeluxe (Apr 16, 2004)

*My CXmuter*

[/ATTACH]

I know, I know... Ridiculous. But nothing makes for a more versatile commuter than the CX bike especially on the snowy days.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Only ridiculous if you don't race it in the Fall. 

The bike companies would have you believe something different, but a training bike is just a racing bike on a training ride, and a commuter bike is whatever takes you to work.

I've commuted on the hardtail I race (lots of ice and snow on the ground.)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ...
> The bike companies would have you believe something different, but a training bike is just a racing bike on a training ride, and a commuter bike is whatever takes you to work...


+1 on that, the variety of commuter bikes here is pretty impressive. 
I could use one of those TiDelux specials when the worst of the snow/ice is gone - too chicken to give up the studded MTB for now.


----------



## grnbkr (Jul 7, 2006)

Just built this up for getting around portland maine. Haven't ridden it much in the city but it does some SWEET wheelies! 




Big thanks to Mickey!
Matt


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

elsaltamontes said:


> My Rivendell All Rounder. This baby goes in the office.


Drool... Love that bike.

Here is mine. Tires are different in commuting/town mode. Gets 40c Ritchey Speedmax. With Soma rear rack, Jandd trunkbag, and old C'Dale panners, homemade roll style Hbar bag. Will get pics in loaded mode in a little. Still can't decide on fenders though.




























And a little something I've been toying with. see Tow-a-Bike thread in the passion forum



























And my bad weather (as in bad, more then 6" of snow) commuter. Otherwise my thrown together SS mtb.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

jddjirikian said:


> <img src= "https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3593/3319513467_b7370a50fb_b.jpg" /img>


That looks really good. Love the bag.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

gbowen444 said:


> My Commuter. Kona caldera MTB with 700c wheels and 28 mm tyres.


You must have a lot of *pull* where you work...visiting MTBR on company time and parking your bike like that!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Completed a solo century with this 16-pound wannabe racer recently, without a hitch:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> Completed a solo century with this 16-pound wannabe racer recently, without a hitch:


16 pounds? I dream of one day riding a sub 10KG bike :madman:

JMadams, when you dig out the camera, don`t forget to shoot a few of your DIY bar bag!


----------



## jfinkly (Jun 25, 2009)

My commuter in its current iteration:








https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Ze8jmOoPxJisMWaGMWsPSg?feat=directlink
'91 Trek 830 (rescued from a dumpster) -On One Midge -LX/Mavic wheelset w/ Velo Orange tamper resistant skewers -WTB Velocoraptors -Exage cranks/Salsa ring -LX cantilevers w/ Velo Orange pads -Avocet M30 Saddle -Sun Ringle ZuZu pedals -Etc.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

jfinkly said:


> My commuter in its current iteration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta LOVE those dumpster finds! Good job..


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hwooo- doggie! Your chainstays must be a mile long! Looks like pretty much the same treatment I gave my Schwinn. Well, except without the 3 X 8, anyway. I`ve never seen that green on an old Trek- looks good.


----------



## jfinkly (Jun 25, 2009)

Zachariah said:


> Gotta LOVE those dumpster finds! Good job..


Indeed. My landlord had apparently evicted its owner some time ago. When I took it in, it was in practically new condition. Amazing how wasteful people can be. 


rodar y rodar said:


> Hwooo- doggie! Your chainstays must be a mile long! Looks like pretty much the same treatment I gave my Schwinn. Well, except without the 3 X 8, anyway. I`ve never seen that green on an old Trek- looks good.


The stays are kinda freakish, but it really eases things when I throw on my panniers. I may well end up going to a 1 X 8 or 2 X 8 in the near future. I really like what you have going on with your Schwinn, and can definitely see my trek becoming more like it.


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

I try and give all my bikes the privilege of accompanying me on my commute. Photos are arranged in order of which bike is capable of getting me to work the fastest to slowest. If I have recorded a commute on that bike with my helmet camera, the link for it will be underneath. Lets get started shall we?

2009 Yeti ARC-X cyclocross













2006 Cannondale F4000sl













2008 Gary Fisher Presidio with flat bar









2001 Rocky Mountain Vertex Team Only with BionX PL-350 Electric Assist













1997 Rocky Mountain Cardiac Rigid









Thank you for viewing my collection. Please feel free to drool and comment.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cardiac? Is that similar to a Blizzard? Looks like OS steel frame- very nice. I like rigid mtbs, especially if they`re cromo


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Cardiac? Is that similar to a Blizzard? Looks like OS steel frame- very nice. I like rigid mtbs, especially if they`re cromo


 1997 was a great year to ride a Rocky especially if you thought steel was real. You had the choice of the Whistler, Cardiac with a front shock or without, Fusion, Soul, Hammer Race, Equipe Race, Blizzard and last but not least the Altitude Team Only.

I purchased the Cardiac as a winter bike. The only orginal parts on it now are the frame and fork, seatpost and stem. Every thing else has been changed 2 or 3 times since 97.

That year I raced an Altitude Team Only, a 23 pound steel beauty with a gorgeous yellow and red Canadian paint theme. Wish I had pictures of it to show you. Most sublime riding bike I have ever ridden. They weren't built to last, I raced 2 of them in the 90's. Raced them the one season then sold them. Both frames broke for the next owner.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Speed 8? How do you like the ride? Please don`t skimp on the pics when you get the drop bars mounted- I`m very interrested to see how you manage the reach! I test rode a similar Dahon (not sure what model, but it had a similar frame to yours with a Nexus 7) and the reach was too short for me with no apparent means to do anything about it. I didn`t think about putting drop bars on it, which would have effectively stretched it out a bit.


brooks b17, origin8 tiki bars, fizik tape, cane creek v levers, wellgo mag pedals(bulky but super grippy) and im on the search for a rear 8spd barend shifter but for now i bored, filed and rigged up a 6 spd friction shifter.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking good, VR! Much nicer build than stock, IMO.









I guess the bar swap was pretty straight up- no surprises? You decided on BAs rather than 1.5 Marathons? On the one I rode, I saw no way to adjust the reach and the guy from the bike shop didn`t know of any either (they don`t specialize in folders though). Have you noticed any, other than playing with different bars? It does seem to me that the bar height was adjustable. How does it feel on the street at 20 MPH or so, straights and turns?


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

Here it is, 3800 miles and counting


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 30, 2009)

I have been commuting for a while now and everytime i go through this it inspires me to ride to work or wherever that doesnt require my truck and i want to put my bike in this thread. Here is my Scott bike that is all stock except for the seat rack cooler and strap. Yes the tires are stock along with the foam grips and componets. This old dog is my trusty steed when i bike somewhere. I actullay got the rack today which i picked up for 10 dollars I love it i wish i had one a long time ago.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

Heres my fair weather ride to work. Im not as committed as most of you, when its cold, wet ,or icy, I drive. My commute is only 3 miles one way, though. 









This was given to me by a coworker. Im building it up using leftover parts from the giant to ride to work this spring/ summer/ fall. Mostly just because I worry about the OCR being stolen.


----------



## Mervyn_b (Jan 30, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> A handjob as a commuter with panniers and slicks!! I can hear it crying!
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> :nono:


Same thing as driving a Hummer for church lol


----------



## Mervyn_b (Jan 30, 2004)

leoseller7 said:


> My 2008 Custom Norco VFR Cross 20" (Full XTR & Carbon)
> 
> Headset - Ritchey Comp, 41.8/6.8mm
> 
> ...


I know, this may sound silly, but why fit XTR parts on a commuter bike? They may be super-light, but not sure if they're the ultimate in reliability/durabilty. From experience, I think it's tough to beat Deore parts.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I see both sides of that one. have had XT stuff on the last couple of commuter bikes... I don't like the constant adjustment of deore stuff for the bad conditions in winter. XTR is lighter and more expensive, yes...but it just shifts better too. There are advantages to having a drivetrain that you don't have to mess with in the middle of a dark nasty winter. 

I do park my bike inside at home and at work, and I'm pretty nice to my bikes...if I had a beater commuter that I was leaving on the street somewhere, I'd have low-end stuff on it. My new bike will be a mix of Sram X.7 and X.9 stufff... the bottom line for me is that a lighter, faster, better-working bike is more fun to ride. If I can park it 6 feet from my desk and clean/lube it obsessively at home...why not have the nicest bike I can afford? (or in my case, the 3 nicest bikes I can afford..haha)


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Put some Spacebars on and have a kickstand coming.

pink


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*the 'wool unfinished.*

realized I hadn't done anything crazy to it so shouldn't post it in the commutant thread.
bad lighting, but not done yet so for now we'll call the darkness an "air of mystery".

ss'd for now, but needing gears as I know I'll be hauling the sprog n trailer soon.
she's pretty... but not "prom date" pretty yet.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*yes I fugging commutted on it!*

merlin taiga, full xtr except for cranks, zocchi air fork, mud tires, how and why? 
because commuting in 8" of snow calls for mudders... of course!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Pink, I sure wish I could get fancy looking chainrings like that for the outside of a triple.

Wow, Byknuts! Looks like stainless headlugs? It has EBB, doesn`t it? And is that one of their standard models? It`s a beauty, allright!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

yup, pretty sure they're stainless lugs, slick as can be.
ebb down south, and while I can't find it anywhere on their site I have to assume it was a stock model at one point. previous owner never mentioned anything about it having been a custom job and I'm sure he would have.
it's smoooooth!
needs ivory "breezer" style spearpoints though  

about getting fancy looking chainrings... check in with "isuckatriding" over on the singlespeed forum, he's doing custom rings and such even out of titanium, good prices.
think his blog's "homebrewedcomponents" or somesuch.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

dear rodar y rodar
there is no reach adjustment. thats why i went with a bar such as the mustache as they have many different bar positions.

and it hasnt seen much riding other then cruising around town and speedy commutes to work. although ive probably gone about 25 mph on it without an issue. maybe 15-17mph turns, its just something to get used to really.


----------



## nta (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello, NTA & welcome! Your treks look fun.


----------



## nta (Mar 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Hello, NTA & welcome! Your treks look fun.


thanks !!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, color coded pair. Are they the same model from a few years apart?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I decided to build a second commuter as an alternative to my Big Dummy. At 55lbs unloaded, the BD tends to wear me down over the week. It's a pretty straight forward chromoly fixed gear frame with canti's, surly wheelset and your standard commuter accouterments. Rides like greased lightening compared to the BD!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

My Winter Commuter 

Spring Commuter








My Weekday Summer Commuter

My 15lb Saturday Commuter








My Fall Commuters


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Haha love the camo bar tape touch on the screaming lime green & red bike - I'm afraid you still won't have much chance of blending into the background:thumbsup: 
With that many choices of what to ride, it's a good thing you have them designated by season & day of the week, or you might have trouble deciding & getting out the door. I like them all.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

byknuts said:


> realized I hadn't done anything crazy to it so shouldn't post it in the commutant thread.
> bad lighting, but not done yet so for now we'll call the darkness an "air of mystery".
> 
> ss'd for now, but needing gears as I know I'll be hauling the sprog n trailer soon.
> she's pretty... but not "prom date" pretty yet.


Cage Rocket :thumbsup: I have one of those...use it occasionally when I don't want to carry the pack on a ride around the valley. Room for phone, co2 pump, tube, patch kit, multi tool, and granola bar.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sizzler said:


> I decided to build a second commuter as an alternative to my Big Dummy. At 55lbs unloaded, the BD tends to wear me down over the week. It's a pretty straight forward chromoly fixed gear frame with canti's, surly wheelset and your standard commuter accouterments. Rides like greased lightening compared to the BD!


I like it. What kind of fenders are those? I have the PB freddy fenders, and there aren't two pairs of supports on the front. Mine only has one pair of supports, and my dirt road is beating the snot out of it.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Good idea, Sizzler. But where`s the granny gear?


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

*New Commuter*

I built it, copying the geo from a 1950's Jo Routens Rando bike. I'm sold on the 650Bs now. Fast, comfortable, stable. Low trail geometry...nice light steering, but can still ride no hands with a stuffed front bag. No front wheel flopping around, no weight on the rear wagging the tail around. Sweet.

21 mile commute each way. Only do it 2X/week except winter. Commuting season started for me this week.

B


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, that's nice. Good work. Nice caddy too.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sizzler said:


> I decided to build a second commuter as an alternative to my Big Dummy. At 55lbs unloaded, the BD tends to wear me down over the week. It's a pretty straight forward chromoly fixed gear frame with canti's, surly wheelset and your standard commuter accouterments. Rides like greased lightening compared to the BD!


How do you like the Cross Uno? I am really really tempted to get one and sell my current SS, mainly for the "WTF."

pink


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the compliments!

CB: The fenders are SKS p35's, and are very nice. The double stays on the front really add stability.

Pink: In general I like it. The frame is very quick and responsive. The geometry is tight and I can fit large tires and fenders no problem. The only beef I have is that I feel too crouched over, but that's what makes it fast! In fact, I get to work almost 10 minutes quicker on the Motobecane than on my Big Dummy.

Rodar: There's a granny gear . . . it's me standing up and mashing down as hard as I can to top the hills!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

MDEnvEngr said:


> I built it, copying the geo from a 1950's Jo Routens Rando bike. I'm sold on the 650Bs now.


That`s a hot bike- congratulations! 650 B, huh? When I saw it on Framebuilders, I wondered if it was 26. BTW- I liked all of them you posted on the other thread, but I think this is takes the cake. And your fillets are awesome.


----------



## tarwater (Mar 16, 2010)

My job is too close to home to really call it a commute but this is my go-everywhere bike. The only pic I have is this one from my phone.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Guess I can put the new 29er in this thread...I did ride it to work twice this week.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Woo hoo! Nice to finally see a picture of it. I got tired of rooting around in your build thread, trying to find the latest updates.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> Guess I can put the new 29er in this thread...I did ride it to work twice this week.


Counts as far as I'm concernetd. I agree with Gary NTC. Nice pic.:thumbsup: New matra while climbing hills: Thou shall not covet..Thou shalt not steal...:nonod:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

It looks so at home in all the pix with those nice trees out there, a little snow, some soft pine needles....like it's ready to take off all on its own.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

mtbxplorer said:


> It looks so at home in all the pix with those nice trees out there, a little snow, some soft pine needles....like it's ready to take off all on its own.


This was the very next pic. Took me a half an hour to catch it.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

`Bout time!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Tarwater, I can`t tell for sure from the picture- is that a lugged frame? I`m been getting dangerously close to falling under the "Rabid Schwinn Fan" category lately, but I haven`t heard of a Crosscut. Any idea about its age? Mid 90s, maybe?


----------



## tarwater (Mar 16, 2010)

@ rodar y rodar: Yes it is, butted chromoly. I was told it's a 93-94. It was the top of their cyclocross line at the time. I had it built 2 years ago at a local bike shop that does custom rebuilds/repurposing from old frames and a mix of new and old components. Built to order. I'm more than pleased. I love it. People don't seem to celebrate Schwinn too much but you cold slap another set of decals on it and someone else would think it's a great find.


----------



## surly jason (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's my Cross-Check that I ride to and from work. I love this bike !! It's close to stock except for a 28t granny ring and the long-cage rear derailer and 11-34 cluster. I would like to add some V-brakes and Tektro levers in the near future. The rear rack is a generic rack that was on sale. The front is a Nashbar-brand rack with their nifty little front bag. I've had really good luck with Nashbar bags and like them quite a bit.

My regular tires are Schwalbe Marathons (41mm). I ran studded tires for the first time this winter -- Nokian W106s (45mm).


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice! I like your hi-viz jacket too. Too bad the time/temp(?) sign is showing the time!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I can finally play here! My Frankommutter "Trurly/Kermit/Rene" :lol:

Left flank...










right..










front...










and rear.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

some changes


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Your wood slats look great!
Genesee!?! I haven`t seen that since I was in the service and spending weekends with my room mates in PA.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, I made them myself. See my rack deck thread. 

Yeah, Genesee. Once in a while I like to slum it. Of all the "cheap" beers, its hard to beat. well, that and a natty boh. I'm normally more of a IPA or Stout guy myself.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

surly jason said:


> Here's my Cross-Check that I ride to and from work. I love this bike !! It's close to stock except for a 28t granny ring and the long-cage rear derailer and 11-34 cluster. I would like to add some V-brakes and Tektro levers in the near future. The rear rack is a generic rack that was on sale. The front is a Nashbar-brand rack with their nifty little front bag. I've had really good luck with Nashbar bags and like them quite a bit.
> 
> My regular tires are Schwalbe Marathons (41mm). I ran studded tires for the first time this winter -- Nokian W106s (45mm).


I really like that front bag. Have you tried it on the rear? I have been really liking the panniers out front lately. Do you have any pictures of the front rack mounted without the bag on?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

That`s one of those short platform racks that mount to the canti bosses and the brake/fender hole? I hear good things about those- they look very handy and you can`t beat the price with a stick.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to have a Nitto one on my old ride. Got all bent to hell when I got doored last year. It was great. Small panniers worked fine, nice large Hbar bag support, and my truck box fit nice on it. I really like that nashbar bag though. Nice mix of mini pannier and trunk bag.


----------



## surly jason (Jan 23, 2010)

@jmadams:
The front bag is really neat but is made just for the front rack: it has a recessed pocket that goes over the loop at the back of the rack and all the straps and velcro loops match the shape and location of the tubes and platform on the rack. 

Here are two more pictures of the bike. One is the sideview of the rack with an el-cheapo handlebar bag and the smaller Nashbar Day Trekker panniers. The other picture is of the front end of the bike with the rack and the handlebar bag. 

Both the rack and the bag are frequently on sale. I think I paid about $12-$14 for each of them.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is my almost done commuter, its a new/old bike. I bought it new in '97 still has original everything minus chain and tires.

Just waiting on new chain and chain whip.

pink


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

My Diamondback Overdrive retired from offroad duty now a fulltime commuter.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

^ Beautiful. Care to share any comments on the Carradice?

Here's my bike...


----------



## nta (Mar 5, 2010)

my bike


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Vaultbrad, Sweet ride! In terms of the Carradice, I always admired the looks and quality of it and always wanted a decent size saddle bag. It holds a lot but would like it to be a little bit larger in volume. I think the next one larger is the Nelson Camper but by not much and I don't like to deal with the belt buckles compared to the Super C's clips which is easier for me to deal with. All in all I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

An oldie but a goodie have had this bike since I got it new in 1997, I have a 2010 Dawes Revolver SS that I ride but switched to this. Mainly it is more commuter friendly and has rack braze-ons along with everything for my fenders, plus better brakes. I like the ride more to on 26x1.95.

This bike was originally multi geared but I put on a new freewheel, the gearing is 38/17. I wanted to go to the large front ring but the chain gets too far outta line.

pink


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice. I love these old Treks for commuting.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Very nice. I love these old Treks for commuting.


I adjust the handlebars a little more and it rides like a dream, I got the tires pumped all the way up and its so smooth. The wheels could use a truing but I do not care right now.

Steel is real.

pink


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

My other commuter.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice PT! very nice!


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> Nice PT! very nice!


Thanks, M! I'm waiting for my Salsa Woodchipper to come in to replace the Midge. Trying to see if the change would help my hand position for better comfort.


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

no lighting or anything yet just picked it up today and slapped on the rack for the trunk bag ppl on the trail are prolly gonna laugh at me but hell with em


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool looiing bike, Fatboy. What make is the frame? Did you put it together yourself, or was it a complete bike?


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Cool looiing bike, Fatboy. What make is the frame? Did you put it together yourself, or was it a complete bike?


complete bike .... 2010 Specialized Rockhopper SL Comp 29er :thumbsup:


----------



## Toomanybikes (Oct 16, 2004)

Pigtire said:


> My other commuter.


What handlebars are those???


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Toomanybikes said:


> What handlebars are those???





> Thanks, M! I'm waiting for my Salsa Woodchipper to come in to replace the *Midge*. Trying to see if the change would help my hand position for better comfort.


pink


----------



## Toomanybikes (Oct 16, 2004)

Mr Pink57 said:


> pink


Thanks for that.

I've been thinking about trying a Midge for a long time.

I have an older Trek ( rigid) that is currently sporting Albatross bars ( quill stem) - so tinking I may go Midge and try those.

I took a look at the referenced Salsa's and don't think those will work given the specific note that the ID is too small for bar-cons.

Can anyone point me to where I could get a Midge bars???


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

fatboypup said:


> complete bike .... 2010 Specialized Rockhopper SL Comp 29er :thumbsup:


No kidding? Rockhopper with wishbone stays and curvy DT. I wonder when that happened


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

fatboypup said:


> no lighting or anything yet just picked it up today and slapped on the rack for the trunk bag ppl on the trail are prolly gonna laugh at me but hell with em


They won't be laughing so hard after you smoke 'em!


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> No kidding? Rockhopper with wishbone stays and curvy DT. I wonder when that happened


i dunno its my first MTB ive been riding a Trek 7300 Hybrid for the last 2 years


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

fatboypup said:


> no lighting or anything yet just picked it up today and slapped on the rack for the trunk bag ppl on the trail are prolly gonna laugh at me but hell with em


I wouldn't be laughing. That's pretty darn cool!


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is mine in its "finally I'm happy with" setup:

56cm 
Cannondale slice carbon fork (mine whet out for warranty, brake boss snapped, will be reinstalled when it gets back, the carbon fork sucks)
700c Araya rims, laced to 600 hubs
Shimano 600 6spd freewheel
600 FD, 105 RD
Suntour Cyclone cranks, 50/44
Whites Industries BB
Modded and laced Cardif Cornwall saddle (about 2k miles)
DA barcon rear shifter
DA DT front shifter
Michelin Dynamo 28c tires
Soma rear rack, wood deck made by me
Sunline front rack
CC canties
Suntour XC pedals
SKS fenders (not pictured) in bad weather, hando fenders on order


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)




----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Killer, JMA- you`ve got a little of everything on that bike. It just needs more of your nice woodwork 

Aw, come on, Moonedzx! We`ve seen the pic, now I `m dying to know what`s on it. Is it 600 all the way around? 2 x 7 friction? 700c wheels? Are those Paselas?


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

You will have to forgive me I'm new to all this. The wheels are 700c and all the componets are 600. I don't know what 2 x 7 friction or paselas are. Sorry I'm a newb. Ive only had the bike 4 days and got it up and running and wanted to post some pics.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Just messing with you, Moonedzx. "2 x 7" refers to your drivetrain: double ring in front with 7 speed in back- I see from your other post now that yours is set up that way. Shifters come in two flavors- friction or indexed. You probably have selectable that will let you switch between both. And Paselas are my personal favorite general purpose tires (although tehy have plenty of non fans, too). Nice bike, even better since it came at that perfect price. Happy pedaling and ride safe!


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

New bike for my short, 10km a day, commuting. Wanted something classy, easy to ride in office attire while keeping me clean in all conditions. Also, wanted something North American or European made. So far so good, it's slow as hell, but once you get it's 50+ pounds wound up it carries speed nicely. Ride is smooth as butter and the position is very relaxing coming from bent up road and XC racing bikes.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

What is it, Kris? It`s modern, I take it? Looks pretty hot, whatever the story.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice Kris. Dutch? 

Maybe this should be in the Passion Section/You know you are,,, thread

You know you are a bike nut when anything with pedals makes you want to ride. 
This isn't too far off the CCM SuperCycle I had before the 10 speed. except no crankcase chain guard, just the 'hockey stick' kind. Rode that to the store to friends, Grandma's (always good for a cookie). A lot of great memories there...Hope yours does as much for you.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I know, I know! It`s a Pashley- the same folks who make the new TSRs fro Moulton. English.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, almost the same script that Packard used. Very proper British Bike, what?


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

It's a Pashley Roadster 26 Sovereign. Made in Stratford-upon-Avon, England, in the same fashion they've been doing things for 85 years.

I road it to and from work yesterday, and despite some horrid conditions (100kph winds!), I had a ball! Siting bolt upright totally changes your perspective on the areas you ride though. It's also nice in that it likely makes you more visible as you tower (as towering as you get when you're 5'5"!) over the traffic. The ride is so smooth and relaxed, I love it. I've been grinning like a fool for every km I've traveled on it!

So far the only down sides are the drum brakes which definitely don't stop anywhere nearly as quickly as what I've got accustomed to, which is fine as the bike certainly doesn't go as fast as my others. Also the Sturmy-Archer 5 speed hub is not nearly as smooth shifting as Nexus hubs I've tried and the gear change lever is low quality plastic.

Those two niggles aside I love this bike! Makes me dream of what riding bikes like this in great cycling centers like Copenhagen or Amsterdam must be like.


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

*soma DCDC*

heres my new commuter/trainer. 38's are a bit tight though...


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm sorry, how can you consider a bike a real commuter if is fender-less (snowy commuters are a exception) ?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Killroy said:


> I'm sorry, how can you consider a bike a real commuter if is fender-less (snowy commuters are a exception) ?


Dry commute? I don't use fenders on one of my commuters because I can shower at work. Wet is wet.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Not my usual commuter (which is currently out of commission), but I started commuting on this last week for the interim.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If I went to the same place to work every day and it had a secure spot for it, I'd commute on this...



A commuter is any bike that takes you to work, IMHO.

Actually, when I was commuting in the snow I used fenders.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pigtire said:


> My Diamondback Overdrive retired from offroad duty now a fulltime commuter.


I'm really digging this bike. Great use to recycle and old frame


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Not my usual commuter (which is currently out of commission), but I started commuting on this last week for the interim.


Sweet, how are you liking the 29er experience?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

This is my work in progress destined for LX Trekking chainrings, SRAM Grip shifters, 11:34t SRAM Cassette and XT front derailleur.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> Sweet, how are you liking the 29er experience?


It's great! I haven't ridden this bike since last Fall and I rarely ride it on the road, so it took a bit of getting used to again, but it's very doable. The big hoops do take a bit more effort to get rolling, but once they're moving the larger sizer and weight really keeps them rolling nicely. And I am enjoying the buzz of knobbies on pavement once again as well as the SUV-like handling! LOL I just wish I had fenders, since we have quite a rain storm going on right now.


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> Sweet, how are you liking the 29er experience?


my 29er is giving me a way better workout than i got from my hybrid :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

fatboypup said:


> my 29er is giving me a way better workout than i got from my hybrid :thumbsup:


Yeah, mine has lower gearing than my old rigid, yet between the knobbies and heavier wheels I am definitely getting more of a work out!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Put a cyclo computer, new seatpost, new seat, and pedals








I've had these things lying around trying to find a use for them. Well since I somewhat restored my old Trek I have been taking it on singletrack more then commuting so I put this bike back full time (the gearing is a lot better for the roads). The pedals work all right not so great if you put crocs on though (usually just slip them on to go down to the corner store).

pink


----------



## Fazda (Nov 2, 2009)

Just picked this up to commute on.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Fazda said:


> Just picked this up to commute on.


Almost looks like a dirt jumper. You could do an urban assault-style commute ...drainage ditches, stairs, etc.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Groovy! Have you already been bike commuting, or just getting ready to start?


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

here's a couple of pics i took on the way home last night



















the more we commute on our bikes, the smaller our carbon foot print:thumbsup:


----------



## Fazda (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been commuting for over a year on a Giant Brass 2 but wanted something a little lighter.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

jkmacman said:


> here's a couple of pics i took on the way home last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your commute?!?!?! I'm so jealous!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's my new Fort cross bike I picked up from my generous brother-in-law. A cell pic from her last ride in PA before I brought her home to VT. I'm told her name is Irena (she is Czech). So far so good - I put on my Time pedals, raised the seat 1/2" & was good to go. I will ride (or maybe walk!) it some more before considering other changes.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Here's my new Fort cross bike I picked up from my generous brother-in-law. A cell pic from her last ride in PA before I brought her home to VT. I'm told her name is Irena (she is Czech). So far so good - I put on my Time pedals, raised the seat 1/2" & was good to go. I will ride (or maybe walk!) it some more before considering other changes.


So Irena's a Cross-Czech? A former Philly Flyer perhaps? Nice BIL: no bill. She'll have a good home, fershure.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

nice mtbx!...let us hear about your commutes on the Cross-Czech!


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Is that your commute?!?!?! I'm so jealous!


my commute is 4 miles. this pic is a small park i pass through

unfortunately my hanger broke yesterday in the woods


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> So Irena's a Cross-Czech? A former Philly Flyer perhaps? Nice BIL: no bill. She'll have a good home, fershure.


Yes, but to clarify, she is the little orange one, not the big green one in the pic!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

New bikes and trail carnage! Nice. I came reeeal close to busting a hanger the other day. Scratched my new X7 derailleur up pretty good on the 29er...all cosmetic, no real damage. Is there a good story there jkmacman?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cross Czec- I love it! Waiting patiently for more pictures...

Doh, bummer! How far did you have to walk your bike, JKM? Is it a replaceable hanger?


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

here's a pic of the mtb, a couple of weeks back










do the handle bars look low? wrong stupid? i recently put them on, then broght the mtb to main main wrench today who mtb's himself, he mentioned it looks odd.

anyway sunday i took my #2 road bike to my bike clubs tt, i did a minute slower than in the fall, just a couple of miles away is the best mtbing near nyc, in ringwood nj

i did some fireroads, than some techie stuff. my wife wanted me home so i elected to take the next fire road back towards the parking lot after a small muddy rutted up spot a one ft piece of wood got stuck in rear dr and broke the hanger.

on the way out of the lot another mtber busted their hanger too. i took the mtb to my wrench today and he said he can salvage the rear dr. but the chain is streched and needs replacing. my road bike #2 i hope to replace the front dr (tiagra) is not making nice w/600 old school crank and the mtb xtr rear dr and xtr casette.

both bikes had tune-ups at another shop while my main rench was out of commision and now they're getting retuned up. at least my wrench is some what cost conscious as he doesn't recomend changing the entire drive train on my 2nd road bike. but recommends giving the mtb a full cleaing, which most shops in my area don't provide:madman:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^ That's why my bikes will never go to a shop for service.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Yes, but to clarify, she is the little orange one, not the big green one in the pic!


Orange and green. How Irish!. But yes, my brothers have a couple of these big green machines that nothing runs like. Not Czech.

I learned on 25 HP IHC "H". Now you add another '0' to the HP rating. Your BIL wasn't about give you a tractor that costs about what my house does, unless he won the lottrery and is VERY generous. One advantage they have over a bike is: cars lose. Another is they are hard to steal/easy to recover. Put a blade on and winter commutes are not a problem. But single parked you are double parked. They don't fit a single track. They sort of make a double track out of it.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^ That's why my bikes will never go to a shop for service.


+2 (2 bikes) Only twice after they were built in almost 40 years.


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

Welp being the 29er is out of service atm ...... its back to the hybrid .......


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Meet a future SS candidate:



When I get a cross disc commuter.

It's a 62 cm Schwinn 4020 Cromo lugged frame made in Taiwan in 1984-6. An uncommon size and the frame relatively unscathed. Neighbor gave it as-is to me. Maybe I needed a police auction bike for parts, but I knew that I would then want to salvage THAT frame.

As I got it: stem and bars missing. Brake levers, seat and steel tube seat post in box and seat damaged.  Front fork 1 cm to rear on left blade, rear hub and axle both bent, both Weinmann rims way out of round. POS steel hubs. I think someone BMXed it it's last time out. 2 x 6 and frozen Crankset. Some spare parts in a box.

From my recycle bin: 144 BCD Sugino (Campy copy cat), NOS 42T Chainwheel, Campy Clip pedals, SKS fenders my son didn't want. SR stem, B14 Narrow Tie Saddle (temp, it's leather is stretching: terminal condition just doesn't know it's dead yet), pads, cables, and an old refurnbished 52T chainwheel for a chainguard, D lock and holder.

New: el cheapo Weinmann 700C rims on Shimano 8-9-10 hubs, and 11-34 SRAM Cassette (a bit over $100), 46 cm ERGO Bontrager bar (a tricky thread through a classic stem, likely meant for capped style stem), Michelin City 700 x 35 tires and tubes to match, Wald rear carrier, home made aluminum channel 'porteur' style rack suitable for large laptop bag, water bottle cage, reflective tape, light weights, new bearings throughoutt, and toe clips.

Fork reset cold. Rear stays from 126.5 to 130 because the large diameter long stays were too big a wrestling match trying to refit a 130 mm hub wheel, left unset.

The cargo/commuting bits will be paid for by miles used this Friday. Then I start to pay off the rest.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, another freebie- Brian`s turn!
Did you reset the fork yourself? How `bout a pic of your front platform?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Cold start this morning but it was Nice

Bagel Wednesday before work

Got hit by to big bugs coming home tonight


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Wow, another freebie- Brian`s turn!
> Did you reset the fork yourself? How `bout a pic of your front platform?


Set fork myself.

Details outlined here: http://www.cpfgreen.com/vb/showpost.php?p=5140&postcount=47

Just spent 8 hours getting the new antivirus up and running. Bed now. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Norm, your sky looks so blue and your tires still look so white. Nice!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I like those white tires too. Very 1920's I have seen them on other nice SS builds.



The DIY Porteur Rack.

Nice shiny stainess steel delicate theft magnet one from Velo-Orange $160, my bit kludgey but strong, fairly light (circa 2.75 pounds), and not attractive for theives, $60.

Top left pic last few day's load with helmet on top. Top middle with cooler for cold stufff when warn and protecting stuf from freezing on the way home (like lettuce) when cold, also fits roll-on lap top bag well (designed to do so).

Insert: Propabe tank 37 pounds.

Right pics, the mated leg ends to carry weight to axle and hold rack when wheel is off.

Center bottom Top of rack corner on. National hardware and mostly stainless fastners used to fasten aluminum and reinforce joints. A couple of pieces of mid 60's house hardware were used including a chunk f aluminum closet track that fit insied the 1" x 3/4" aluminum channel used for leds, perimeter, and center beam. Mostly stainless fasteners used.

Left bottom. Two pipe clamps around the bars fasten to a 1.5" x 4" National steel plate as do two 3/4" x 5/8" aluminum channel at angles to add rigidity and form a backstop for the payload. The center steel angle was salvage from a cloaset shelf bracket and fastens at the bottom to a stap that uses the brake mounting bolt. The 'deck' is 5 pieces of 3/4" x 5/8" channel.

The pipe insulation is cheap but takes a beating from bungee cords. It softens the ride for the payload and reduces noise considerably as well as protecting the rider from sharp corners while loading.

I'd bea afrais to commute with the beautiful V-O piece. I have no such qualms about this rack. The front legs have a goodly amount of reflective tape, so the wide legs do some things better.


----------



## slenzi (Apr 26, 2010)

*Meine Klein*

What I'm riding now. I've had this bike for about 12-13 years! Best bike ever!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ She sure has a nice shine for her age! A beauty!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Slenzi, I`m usually not much of a Klein fan, but I sure like that one- lots of cool goodies that I don`t often see anymore!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

B MC, your rack is ingenious. What a great idea doubling up the legs with additional dropouts! Do you use a standard hub, or did you swap in a rear axle to get extra length? Also, I read how you fixed the fork on the other bike (Raleigh?). Pretty slick!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> Norm, your sky looks so blue and your tires still look so white. Nice!


We had a frost that morning to the air was crisp and clear

That trail is a Well built Crushed gravel base and cleans those tires nicely


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^What is that wooden bridge, boardwalk or deck???


----------



## slenzi (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's held up quite well over the years! When I was younger I use to beat on it harder but now it's mostly all road with the occasional hard pack trail. I did clean it a few days ago so it's looking extra nice in these photos.



mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ She sure has a nice shine for her age! A beauty!


----------



## slenzi (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, most of the stuff on it is pretty old except for the pedals and bottom bracket, both of which were replaced about two weeks ago. First time I had to replace the bottom bracket too! The handlebars and wheels aren't stock of course but I added those not to many years after buying the bike. Those White Industries hubs are great! The Judy XC fork has never been serviced! I think it has pretty much one setting now, soft. 



rodar y rodar said:


> Slenzi, I`m usually not much of a Klein fan, but I sure like that one- lots of cool goodies that I don`t often see anymore!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a Judy XC fork and those same Bontrager Crowbars on my old schwinn...it was a 98 I think... I serviced the fork once, but it didn't feel any different after than it did before :lol:

Those bars were great, but I had issues finding room for my headlight and computer mount...my levers and shifters hogged all of the open space because of the crossbar. Very cool Klein. Those always remind me of Seinfeld's green one hanging in the apartment :lol:


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> Yes, but to clarify, she is the little orange one, not the big green one in the pic!


Molteni Joe said it fit perfectly- enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> B MC, your rack is ingenious. What a great idea doubling up the legs with additional dropouts! Do you use a standard hub, or did you swap in a rear axle to get extra length? Also, I read how you fixed the fork on the other bike (Raleigh?). Pretty slick!


Last first. This is the bike with the reset fork. Due care is essential and close after.

Middle next: I cold set to 130 mm so I could run a 7-speed Shimano 14-34 Mega range freewheel instead of the 14-28 6-speed. The rear stays are large diameter and very stiff compared to the Mercian. Normally, you can stretch fit 3.5 mm each time you mount a 130 mm instead of 126.5, but I didn't have enough hands, with that much resistance. Not much change in gearing, but with a 48-42 crankset, nice to have the 34 instead of a 28 hauling groceries. Replaced the axle with a longer straighter one and added some spacers. The QR was long enough to keep.

I knew the hub was bent, too: it was barely possible to keep it on the 28 or later the 34, the wobble of the freewheel was that bad. The 27 rims were beyond any magic of mine to sort, so I opted for a cheap set of domestic-built Shimano road hub 8-9-10 cassette wheels with the Taiwanese made version of the Belgian rims the Schwinn came with. The old hubs were steel, so that was a nice upgrade. The freewheel body has too few ratchets I can really feel them and the non grabs between. Add the cheap 11-34 SRAM cassette and the old Suntour handled it in stride. Friction anyway so if it works, great. The whole shebang less thatn too Velocity Deep Vee rims. :thumbsup:

That silly 4 mm of radius difference of 630 mm down to 622 meant I could fit 700C-35s with fenders (a little tweaking at crown, bridges, and a lot of cursing at (reads correct either way) the brake pads). WAY better than 28 mm when you have 70 pounds of groceries or bad pavement to deal with. :thumbsup:

So I have a nice frame suitable for SS if It proves the need for a third disc brake commuter. (Of course it will, just a matter of time). :yesnod: :

Thanks for the complement on the rack design. With no rack mounts, and a lot of weight, there really was no other decent option I could think of other than use the threaded grub screw catches for the 'Lawyer's Lips'. They were never intended to handle a large shearing force. It isn't the sort of thing you want to test by trial and error. :nono:

A little over $285 in new parts including cables, and the like, and about $100 worth of estimated e-bay price used parts. Carriers and panniers another $125. The panniers and racks are about covered now with only 4 months of good use. No such thing as a 'Free' bike. Some are tires and cables, Some need a bit more work.



The bumper washer protects the stem, two pipe clamps take the wiggle out and a plate connect it all. Lesson to the wise: Paint your bits BEFORE building the frame. A trial build has a way of being the final version. It still needs paint!


----------



## mrbucket (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey all, first post.
My commuter....
























and my old trusty backup......


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mrbucket said:


> Hey all, first post.


Hey, all! Is that Bucket, as in Richard Boo-KAY?
Nice bikes, guy- I like your backup even more than your principle (just kinda more my style). Welcome in.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I foresee a Police Auction or two in my future. Thanks Mr Bucket!


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

*My Newest Commuter*

I finished building this bike about a month ago. I'm really loving its overall performance as a commuter.


----------



## mrbucket (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, and welcome! I have enjoyed checking out other peoples setups, good tips too. The one thing I plan on changing is my front forks, after 2 years of commuting through harsh Colorado winters and summers, one side has locked up and is noticeable on compression. I am switching to a rigid front end, which I like better anyways.


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

trying it out tomorrow......


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

My commuter:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's my latest Kona budget build, spent less than 100$ on the whole thing!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey, it`s even got deraillers! I like it. Actually, I`m pretty sure that`s an older version of the frame on my mtb (02 Blast).


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I didn't know you had a Kona! Mine is actually a 2004 but a lower end model than the Blast. The Fire Mountain came with Altus, Acera and Alivio components, but I built this one with full XT and a rigid Project 2 fork.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Sizzler said:


> Here's my latest Kona budget build, spent less than 100$ on the whole thing!


How'd you pull that off with XT components?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> How'd you pull that off with XT components?


I snagged the frame for $25 and bought the fork for $60. The XT components all came off bikes I bought and sold.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

kalbo said:


> trying it out tomorrow......


Where did you get a straight-tube version?!? Their site still only shows the curvy one??


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

dankilling said:


> Where did you get a straight-tube version?!? Their site still only shows the curvy one??


i bought it off from somebody in south dakota. i don't know much about the bike itself or how old the bike is. as far as i know it is at least a couple years old. i have looked at the van dessel site and all i see is the curved one also.


----------



## addctd2adrnlne (Jul 23, 2005)

*My trusty commuter*

Commuted in college (Milwaukee, WI). Graduated and purchased a truck. Put on 30+ pounds. Moved to San Francisco for grad school. Sold truck. Purchased Gary Fisher Triton and BOB trailer. Agreed to move 15 miles south of city so my wife could be closer to work. Lost 30+ pounds. I love biking. 

So here's the rig. Riding 15 miles with a change of clothes, lunch, large laptop, and other school supplies was a bit much for my back, so I opted for the trailer. Plus the BOB bag is totaly waterproof, great for the rainy season. This photo was actually taken just after a rain storm, sun had just come out when I got home.


----------



## Supernormal (Dec 19, 2005)

Since we moved back from El Paso, Tx to Berlin in Germany I am using my bike almost every day to commute to work. It's a 16 mile round trip - I love it. I dressed my 29er in street cloth and it works perfectly


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## bdumas35 (Apr 18, 2010)

*MB1 Commuter*

This gets me to the gym and back. I like to take the long way home.


















Frame- 90 or 91 MB1
Paint- By me.
Fork- Ritchey Logic
Stem- Ritchey Logic
Cranks- Ritchey Logic
Pedals- Ritchey Logic WCS Ti
Bottom Bracket- XT
Headset- Chris King
Seatpost- Thompson
Seat- Avocet O2 Air Ti
Bar- Trek System 4 
Brakes and Levers- Precision Billet ( stripped and polished)
Ft. Hub- Sansin Microlight
Rear Hub- Shimano 105
Rims- Velocity K525
Skewers- Ti
Shifters- Suntour XC pro (friction mode)
Fti Der. Suntour XC pro
Rear Der.- XTR midcage
Cassette- XT 8 spd.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bdumas35 said:


> I like to take the long way home.


I don`t blame you for that- killer ride! Have you had it since it was a baby?


----------



## bdumas35 (Apr 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> I don`t blame you for that- killer ride! Have you had it since it was a baby?


Thanks. A friend bought it new. He rode it for a while but found it to be too small for him. He GAVE it to me about twelve years ago.


----------



## freed0m (Aug 23, 2008)

*My first day commuting to work today!*

12 miles each way, from my house (Dublin, CA) to the train station (Pleasanton, CA)...
On the train (ACE), light rail (VTA), and in my office (Mountain View, CA):


----------



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking bike!!!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats freed0m! and welcome! That Orbea is a beauty! Diem Ice?


----------



## freed0m (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys, very much appreciated 

martinsillo, I am not sure if it is a Diem Ice or not; it's a 2009 model though. I'm planning getting a rack for her this weekend.


----------



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

freed0m said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, very much appreciated
> 
> martinsillo, I am not sure if it is a Diem Ice or not; it's a 2009 model though. I'm planning getting a rack for her this weekend.


Looks like it is..... Carbon Frame?


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi freed0m! Nice ride. I'm on the other side of 580 from you. Man you must be deep in Dublin to be 12 miles from the station. Border of San Ramon?


----------



## freed0m (Aug 23, 2008)

Ronin Six, you guessed it... I am near San Ramon, by DHS. You are in Pleasanton?

08Hardrock, yes it is Carbon frame


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

@ freed0m: Yeah in Pleasanton. Lucky enough to work here too, but that means my riding time is relatively short. Straight shot is only 2.5 miles. Creek trail along 680 is 6 miles and a more continuous ride with fewer intersections and less traffic. (If I go home for lunch I can make it a 24 mile day.)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

08HardRock said:


> Great looking bike!!!!


+1 Nice commute situation too!


----------



## Buddha6482 (May 2, 2010)

*My Commuter*

I just recently got back into mtbing after a ten year hiatus. I bought this old Kona Manomano from a buddy and started hitting the trails. I was absolutely hooked after the first few rides. I quickly figured out that I could ride to work. I started commuting this week and I'm 3 days in. My commute is just under 8 miles each way and 90% is on a great greenway. It's a very nice ride, much of which is along a creek and around a lake. Each direction finishes with a long 1.5 mile climb. I'm sure it's because I'm new to biking but these hills have been killing me. I love it though, it brings me so much pleasure to leave my car sitting in the driveway. I am planning on doing it through the summer and if all goes well I will be getting another bike that's a little better suited for the road.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Buddha congrats on re-planting your biking roots.. Sounds like a super commute-route, and with that hill you'll get in shape whether you want to or not!:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like I have to figure out how to sell the house without a large loss and move somewhere with miles of great greenway to ride to work!

*Buddha6482* nice ride(s). :thumbsup:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Yesterday was Cool, dry and Cloudy.

Last Night it was Pouring Rain, but it cleaned my white tires

This morning it was Misty.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I've posted the Schwinn before, but this is the first day it has carried the laptop bag the front Porteur rack was designed for. Managed to get the ride in ahead of the storm front. Was 80 feeling like 83, 15-20 mph winds. Thirty degrees higher than Saturday.

Take a Bike To Work day required a bit of creativity.



The wide bars are needed to manhandle that load (about 35 pounds). Needs new levers, tape, saddle and the wheels retuned. More rear lighting. The uncool aspect is an anti theft aid. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mad Chemist (Jul 17, 2007)

Normbilt said:


> Yesterday was Cool, dry and Cloudy.


I likey :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Here's my commuter. I picked it up last year on craigslist originally because I wanted to do a triathlon, finally doing one this weekend with the rack still on. Any way, it got much more use as a commuter, have about 1500 miles on it since last july. Replaced bar tape, put a rack on, some lights and reflective tape, and a seat. It's not light weight but it is quite superior to the mtb for my commutes.


----------



## Archi Coon (Jul 23, 2009)

For winter








and for summer commuting:








Both are fixed gear.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

freed0m...how tall are you? Your seat looks like it's in low-rider mode. SWEET orbea. Didn't know they had a carbon frame with disc mounts.


----------



## freed0m (Aug 23, 2008)

CommuterBoy, I am 5'6" tall :-D


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Archi ****, cool handle name. And even cooler bike. Man, that bike looks perfect for all weather slaying. That Brooks saddle (is it titanium railed?), although it's a comfortable great looking classic saddle, is not suited for the rest of the bike which is very much all-weather.


----------



## Archi Coon (Jul 23, 2009)

Archi **** - is a short name of my cat, Archibald, he is MainCoon: 

My Brooks saddles are standard Team Professional, CrMo. Do you think that it isn't allweather? I have no problem with it. My everyday path is 70 km, also in rain.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If leather gets wet and is put away wet, it can dehydrate and get pretty warped and cracked and crappy over time.

If you maintain it, it should be fine. If I was most comfortable on a Brooks, I'd just try to wipe it with a dry rag after a wet ride and keep some of that saddle oil stuff around.


----------



## Archi Coon (Jul 23, 2009)

Brooks Proofide hepls a lot. Yesterday I was hit by torrential rain, no problem. Mudguards help against moisture from road, I'm sitting on top and close the saddle from rain.


----------



## harryhood (Jun 19, 2007)

Bontranger Race Handlebars 
Cane Creek Levers
Avid V Brakes
Cane Creek S-3 Headset
Sugino Messanger Crankset
Thomson Elite Seatpost
Salsa Liplock Seatclamp
Wellgo Magnesium Pedals 
San Marco Rolls Saddle
Shwalbe 28c Tires


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

freed0m said:


> 12 miles each way, from my house (Dublin, CA) to the train station (Pleasanton, CA)...
> On the train (ACE), light rail (VTA), and in my office (Mountain View, CA):


How about that WMATA (DC metro)? They have bike racks on the train and it appears you can use them during rush hour. Mind boggling, I know.



WMATA said:


> "Bicycles are welcome in the Metrorail system anytime except during weekday rush hours, from 7 to 10 a.m. and 4 to 7 p.m., Monday through Friday. "


People need 2 bikes. One to ride to the 1st station from home and the other to ride from the 2nd station to work. ........Now if there were only enough room to park one bike we'd have the start of something.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

56x17
700x23 armadillo out back, 26x1.25 fatboy out front.
frame/fork's are gardin 
flat syncros bars with stupid dmr grips (didn't have time to shrink my corkies on)

fun, fast, far too twitchy and the front will be replaced with a proper 700 as I'm not willing to risk folding the frame just to be able to run the pursuit style front wheel.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

byknuts said:


> 56x17
> 700x23 armadillo out back, 26x1.25 fatboy out front.
> frame/fork's are gardin
> flat syncros bars with stupid dmr grips (didn't have time to shrink my corkies on)
> ...


pic?

Edit: got it :lol:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Great scenery (& bike), Harry.

Nice cooncat Archi, I had a gray one - he was like a dog, loved camping, walks & canoeing (he stood with his front paws on the edge but never fell in).


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Harryhood, I'm stoked to see another bullhorn bar riding, cyclocross-ish rural dirt road commuter guy with a pretty mountain background on here. Where are you located? 
Also, how do you like the standard road brake levers with the bullhorn bar? I've always used TT bar-end mounted levers.

Byknuts, that is probably the ugliest bike I have ever seen in my life. Nice work.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

LMAO!!
should've seen it with yellow spoked spingergys, the 2-into 1 brake line and the cammo top tube pad.
would blow the doors off your average carbon-clad roadie, but lemon-sucking ugly. 

oh, and it's NOT pink!!!

it's mauve, or perriwinkle, I think mauve... meh, it's from the '84 olympics so it's "miscellaneous 80's colour number 17"


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

It's just absolutely hideous. I can't take my eyes off of it. There is not one asthetically pleasing thing that I can identify about it. Each individual component brings it's own level of ugly to the equation. I mean, that is a sweet brooks saddle and a killer crankset, but that bike makes them look horrible. :lol: 

You need some LSU stickers... Lemon Sucking Ugly.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Harryhood, that valley is calling my name and the gravel road is almost beyond temptation! Nice bike too, but it can`t compare.


----------



## harryhood (Jun 19, 2007)

CommuterBoy said:


> Harryhood, I'm stoked to see another bullhorn bar riding, cyclocross-ish rural dirt road commuter guy with a pretty mountain background on here. Where are you located?
> Also, how do you like the standard road brake levers with the bullhorn bar? I've always used TT bar-end mounted levers.
> 
> Byknuts, that is probably the ugliest bike I have ever seen in my life. Nice work.


Im in Bozeman, Montana.

I absolutely love the bullhorns. As for the standard road brake levers, I have not had any problems or complaints as of yet - but I've only put about 200 miles on this bike so far. We'll see...

I guess the only issue would be lever placement and tape wrapping - a little tricky but once its done its done.

How about TT levers? I have never used a pair before.

The valley in that picture is such a fun ride. 10 miles uphill and 10 miles downhill with the very rare car or biker through. I don't think many people know about it as a bike trek - and if they did the roadies would be too big of pussies to do it anyways because of the gravel. :lol:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Montana is epic. I live in an amazing corner of our country (NorCal Sierras) and the only place I'd rather be is probably Montana. 

Here's my bullhorn set-up. The cane creek levers are simple and easy. No complaints. Switched from drops and got the levers on sale so I never even thought of using the road levers. The levers themselves act as a bar-end plug, so taping the bar is pretty easy.


----------



## freed0m (Aug 23, 2008)

CommuterBoy, that is one sick (badd a$$) looking bike!



CommuterBoy said:


> Here's my bullhorn set-up. The cane creek levers are simple and easy. No complaints. Switched from drops and got the levers on sale so I never even thought of using the road levers. The levers themselves act as a bar-end plug, so taping the bar is pretty easy.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

byknuts said:


> fun, fast, far too twitchy and the front will be replaced with a proper 700 as I'm not willing to risk folding the frame just to be able to run the pursuit style front wheel.


Good anti-theft factors. Mauve and purple. Hmmmm. Anyone who just HAD to steal it and tried to ride it away would quickly crash and maybe break a clavicle in retribution. I had to compute your ratio, and yes, 48-14 was my favorite flat land city commuting ratio (at one time). Fun is fun.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

freed0m said:


> CommuterBoy, that is one sick (badd a$$) looking bike!


why thank ya. It's in this thread but it's way back on page 4 or something... A few new parts now, but here's the whole thing... can you see why I liked your Orbea? :lol:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

you've got a fishing rod length stem and bullhorns and reflective flamey stickers and yer ragging on MY ride?!  

BrianMC: yeah, I caught flack for running the 56, but it's a 17 out back! had the 17 WI already and my friend still had his old 56 lying around so I tried it. felt easier than I thought it would. used to push 3:1 easily enough (42x14) so I figured this would be a stretch but doable...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

You'd have an argument if my stem was more than 1/2 the length of your headtube. :lol: At least I can swap parts out and make it more attractive... good luck finding a fork on ebay with a 1" threaded steerer that is the required 4 feet long.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

D00ds. You don't know what "ugly" is.

This was my commuter in New York. I rarely name my bikes, but this one seemed to need it. It was called "skank."



This is my current commuter, in a much less dirty state than it is at present. "Mercedes," because I was spending a lot more time with a friend of mine who names all her vehicles. It's silver and just a little too long to be really high-performance - like a Mercedes. And with a little softer saddle than most of my rides, for extra luxury (and a numb ass if I rode it the kind of distances I do on my fun/training road bike.)


----------



## freed0m (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet ride :thumbsup: If you don't mind, I've save the image of your bike for future project reference 



CommuterBoy said:


> why thank ya. It's in this thread but it's way back on page 4 or something... A few new parts now, but here's the whole thing... can you see why I liked your Orbea? :lol:


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

*Maybe it's a Commuter*

I went from being told my bike wasn't a mountain bike because of the tires, to being told it wasn't an AM bike, though the definition of AM has yet to be official; I'm told in no way can it be a road bike or a cross over, so I said, $hit, throw on a rack and maybe she becomes a commuter.....


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Steeljaws said:


> I went from being told my bike wasn't a mountain bike because of the tires, to being told it wasn't an AM bike, though the definition of AM has yet to be official; I'm told in no way can it be a road bike or a cross over, so I said, $hit, throw on a rack and maybe she becomes a commuter.....


That isn't a commuter.

(kidding!)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess I've got it bad and always have. Any well-loved and well used bike makes me smile. They were freedom when I was 8 and they still are 50 years later.  

Keep them coming. It does me a world of good .:thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`m glad you solved your bike`s identity crisis without a lot of expensive therapy, Steeljaws!
I refer to mine as a mountainbike in drag. It had better learn to accept itself as is because I ain`t shelling out for a bike shrink!


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

....


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

my monkey has made one trip to work so far. 25 mi one way ...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey Ted...25 miles chain-less! you are the man! 

nice looking monkey! 

Hey ted I'm just on my third Flyer ride...I know I'm on the clyde side but, does it ever going to stop doing noises (the springs)? Thanks!


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

unfortunately my "new" Shimano chain broke about 16-17 miles into it. I pushed it and coasted the downhills the rest of the way. I've got a Wippermann 9sx on order, altho I think it was all my fault (shifting while accelerating; doh :madman: ). live and learn :blush: 

as far as the squeaky springs, I think I've noticed mine a little bit at first, but maybe I've just tuned it out (I'm pretty good at that). Dunno ... I'll have to keep my ears open for that ...

I do like the springs tho ...


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

This is my New York Langster. 
My Seattle Langster my weekday Commuter has the same gearing but this one is way faster.
My 15lb Saturday Special.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Normbilt said:


> This is my New York Langster.
> My Seattle Langster my weekday Commuter has the same gearing but this one is way faster.


Well yes, of course, since you can keep the meter running.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

My daily commuter
















1995 GT Backwoods.
Scored it for 60$ off of craigslist.
It needed a little bit of work, but 60 more dollars later it is an incredible bike. It's a bit small for me. it's 18 inches, but it rides like its 16 inches.

The best thing is that it doesn't look too appealing to a thief's eyes (it is a lot more scratched up than the pictures make it look) so once i lock down the seat post and the wheels i am confident leaving it locked up all day.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like you got a good buy. Did it come with that fork?


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Actually no, the bike came with a mozo front suspension (not did not originally come with bike, they originally came with rigid forks) and since i had a front suspension mtb already i picked up that rigid fork from a local bike shop for only 20$.

Yeah I think the previous owner must have trashed the original fork in a bad crash because when i bought it, the suspension and front wheel was aftermarket, and the original GT bars were bent (had brahma bars, I wish they weren't bent). But other than that the bike is in pretty good shape, has good components, and rides smoothly. So it was definitely a good buy.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

My daily ride: Windsor Knight









I used to ride the Trek Soho, but I wanted a lighter, quicker bike with a more aero position and wider range of gears. When it rains I slap some quick-release fenders on it and it does the trick. I've since put some Conti Gatorskins on it and put on a smaller seat-pack for just the essentials. I miss the rack and trunk, but the backpack is working fine for now. We'll see what happens when it gets over 100F here in a couple weeks.

The old Soho, which I've since sold:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Today Threatened to rain But I missed it on both Commutes.


----------



## harpdog (Mar 25, 2009)

Just got this yesterday: GT Transeo 3.0









Keeping this one because I love it, and for bad weather:
early 80's Ross Mt St Helen's


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

OK, here is the current setup:


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have made a few changes to my 'muter. She see's much more then commuting duty, and is the beast of burden to my car-lite life.

Notable changes are bars (upside down Nitto Mustache bars, soon to be replaced with North roads, albatross or the like now that I have tried and liked a more upright position.)

Other changes are small, but I like how she sits now.









































































and some panda shots for some feel


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

She is turning real nice J, she just need a powder coating to match frame and fork...some light color to match the style


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

You gonna put some more wood on it?
Hey, don`t forget about pics of that wooden dash (MG?) you were going to post!


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

@ martinsillo

Thanks. I'm still toying around with the powder coating. Not sure if I want to go a different color all together, like a cream or off white (think eggshell or mother of pearl) or get the fork done in gravy. Trying to get the color code from Surly is like asking them for their first born. My coater said he needs a 1cm chip of paint to run it in the scanner to match, and I just can't get myself to do that, as that would mean I would have to coat the frame anyway. And the fork I replaced was already sent out to Surly when I have the warranty replacement done. Have I would have known the LHT fork was the one I was gonna get back, I would have taken the chip then. I might go the off white or cream and make my own decals, still can't decide.

@ rodar

I have made a few front crates for it, but can't find one I stay happy with for more then a day or so. Currently working on on ala' Bates style. 

I tottaly forgot about the dash pics, I'll need to dig them up and scan them. I only have print versions somewhere in the workshop laying around. I'll get them up as soon as I get the time to dig around for them.

I'm still working in a wood saddle bag. This has been a project and a half to get it strong, but functional and not a boat anchor and some ungodly size. Life's schedule has been insane, so its a few minutes here, a few there. I need to lock myself in the workshop and just muster along till I'm happy with the outcome. Just need to find the time. 

Another thing thats been in and out of my mind is a wooden headbadge of my own design. If I do go with a different color for the powder and make my own decals, this is definitely the way I'm gonna go


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Woodies*

Teardrop trunk spotted in Memphis by rbr member jd3









Misc goodies by woodysfenders.com and brought to us by mtbxplorer









World`s smallest RV? By Finnish architect Saku Holma
















He`s got a lot more wild stuff on flickr:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/saholm/


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

That rack on that cruiser is awesome! I have messed around with wood fenders, but never finished, again due to time and my lazyness. I still have the jig, maybe I'll give it a try again. I'm taking the beginning of the week off for myself, and to lock myself in the workshop at the parents house. That trunk looks great, I might have to think about that the next project. 

That last one is a little over the top. Good thing he lives in Finland, no hills, lol.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

He says he does have hills. That`s why he also has an electric assist 
The shell is 1.5mm pylwood- wouldn`t that be fun to play with?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

This is my commuter now, training for a duathalon (SS division of course  )

The bars are REALLY comfortable once I got a 90mm stem on there the 120mm was just too far out and hurt my hands and elbows from extending so far.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> The old Soho, which I've since sold:


I want to get the Soho. The first thing I would do is put on a stem to get a more aero position. I want those full fenders, no maintenance chain and brakes.


----------



## Pegasusphm1 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Purple Haze...*

93 REI - Novara Ponderosa (XL)


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Not a commuter since I don't have a commute to a job (wife and I run a business from home), but it's a good run-around 1X7. Those are dirt bike handlebars.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just did this one today, will be a kind of touring bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I like 
Man, Trek sure pumped out the mtbs in the 90s. I wonder how many units they sold? All those 8XX series will be floating around until the end of time!


----------



## steeneriam (Aug 4, 2009)

What a great bike, that actually fits me. Just need a different saddle.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Killroy said:


> I want to get the Soho. The first thing I would do is put on a stem to get a more aero position. I want those full fenders, no maintenance chain and brakes.


Yep, this thing needed drop bars and it would be a pretty sick commuter, but it's still a bit on the heavy side. I found myself wanting a lighter sub 20 pound bike, thus my switch to a standard road bike. But the belt drive and internal 8-speed hub sure was awesome and zero maintenance. Wish the 8 speed had a little bit larger spread though. On those long grinding climbs just one lower gear would be nice, and the top end limits you to around 30mph...so leaves you wanting for more on a fast downhill.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I discovered the hard way that while a 25+ year old Shimano RD would shift a 9 speed 11-34 cassette, it just wouldn't do so reliably for long. So one almost new chain is Sayonara, along with the old cable and RD. Oh well, it wasn't far from bottom of the lineup. No spoke damage as I was all but stopped an lining up a launch gear.

So athough the bike is shown eleswhere with my laptop bag, here it is with the cooler (an amazing survivor as it was bought for out honeymoon), ready to go to the farmers market, a nice 5 mile round trip. The new Deore has plenty of room if I need to go mountain triple to bring home the bacon up the big hill in the yewars ahead. I also took the Cool stop pads I had on the other bike since they had 80% left, new cable, housings and of course a new chain. It needs a new saddle, new levers and bar tape. All in good time. Those are Michelin city 700c 35's stuffed under the SKSs. Close fit, heavy, but I'm not afraid of every glint of glass with them either. Nice reflective strip, too.:thumbsup:


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

I've been using this bike to get around town when possible for a while, and will probably use it even more now that the Planet Bike fenders have been installed. Had to do some rigging to get them on, but they're surprisingly rattle free and sturdy. It's odd, but even through the rain and snow, the push for the fenders didn't really come about until the asphalt started bubbling this past spring. Being covered in road tar speckles with little pebbles stuck to you sucks!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

nice GT... I like how you work the fenders out on your bike..cool :thumbsup:
If you can get into the details.. I think that will help a lot of people here.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

GlassTrain said:


> I've been using this bike to get around town when possible for a while, .. the push for the fenders didn't really come about until ... Being covered in road tar speckles with little pebbles ...


Yeah. We get that! I was going to drop fenders from late spring, but here we have livestock trailers, parades with horses, and other things splatterd on the roads you really don't want in your teeth. Here fenders are basic hygeine.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

martinsillo said:


> nice GT... I like how you work the fenders out on your bike..cool :thumbsup:
> If you can get into the details.. I think that will help a lot of people here.


Thanks. It was really just a matter of going to the hardware store a few times and buying rubberized clamps that fit. I still have a couple that were the wrong size, but I figure I can use them elsewhere. The rearmost rods are attached to the rack braces after the disk brakes kept throwing monkey wrenches into my plans to use the rack mounts as attachment points. I tried using the rack mount on the drive side and the last bolt that holds the caliper on with the non-drive side, but the rods weren't long enough to give clearance. Didn't like the idea of the rod between the disk mount and the stays, anyway.

The front was easier to figure out than the back, surprisingly. Bent the rods at the loop and then used hose clamps with yellow duct tape wrapped around the fork stations for grip. Luckily the cross brace for the fork had a mounting hole for the fender brace.

The fenders are the Planet Bike Hardcore fenders (ATB/60mm width) over the 26 x 2.1 tires. Any larger tire and it'd probably be pushing it. I might be pushing it anyway because when a rock goes into them, it makes a racket as the rock bounces between the fender and the tire before ejecting. :lol:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, that does look like a tight fit! Nice clean install, though- good job.
Bubbling asphalt? Can`t say as I`ve had that pleasure and hope I never do.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

GlassTrain said:


> ...The fenders are the Planet Bike Hardcore fenders (ATB/60mm width) over the 26 x 2.1 tires. Any larger tire and it'd probably be pushing it. I might be pushing it anyway because when a rock goes into them, it makes a racket as the rock bounces between the fender and the tire before ejecting. :lol:


Peter White says there is no safe clearance for fenders but recommends 10 mm between tire and fender because a stone of just the wrong size could work its way to the fork crown where the fender won't give and/or the clearance is tightest and you lock the front wheel like a stick in the spokes.

I had about 3 mm clearance with 27 1 1/4 for winter and would pick up small pebbles which ground the fenders at the brake bridge and fork. I suppose I was lucky that slightly larger stones wouldn't freeze to the tires.


----------



## EDM Mike (Feb 2, 2010)

*Daily Commuter*

Here's my commuter. Buying a road bike was one of the best decisions I've made. Commuting on the road has made me a much faster MTBer.


----------



## wunderkind (Aug 11, 2009)

^ Gold chain?! Bling! Bling!

Mr. T approves!


----------



## EDM Mike (Feb 2, 2010)

wunderkind said:


> ^ Gold chain?! Bling! Bling!
> 
> Mr. T approves!


LOL After 2 rides they aren't gold anymore.. It's for the TiN protection, really....


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's my new commuter, 2008 Redline 925 aka "Dolly" and still not as ugly as the real Dolly. 

I changed out freewheel, chainring, chain, seatpost, saddle, stem, headset, brake housing, bar tape, and pedals. Done with upgrades for now, might add a Salsa Lip-lock for the seatpost and we'll see about those Kenda tires. I like the Specialized Armadillo Nimbus series; I may step up to 32mm.

Rode it this morning to work = Very fast & smooth and much more agile and comfortable than my Surly 1x1 commuter. :thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

steeneriam said:


> What a great bike, that actually fits me. Just need a different saddle.


OOh, 2.35 Big Apples...what fenders? PB Cascadia? Gonna need some of those... here's the new ride:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

CB, that looks fun & speedy - you may need cruise control as well.


----------



## big g (Apr 30, 2010)

My bike for the commute to work


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

big g said:


> My bike for the commute to work
> 
> Well, it looks cool. Doesn't look comfortable, but it does look cool.
> 
> Did you build it or or buy it? Can you give some shots of the BB and drop outs? How is chain tension being held? I assume it just has a coaster brake?


----------



## big g (Apr 30, 2010)

frame before the paint

7 speed and coaster brake










in comfortabel mode

name basman from Project 346 (amsterdam)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I thought I'd seen something a bit like that on a Dutch chopper/custom shop's site...

Looks cool but I suspect the ride is a bit different from what I am used to 

edit:
added links:
http://www.thechopperdome.nl/index.php?lang=1
http://www.project346.com/


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I don`t think I`ve ever seen anything like it. Are the wheels different sized, or just look like that due to wide angle lens? Watch out for curb hopping!


----------



## big g (Apr 30, 2010)

are the same 26" wheels on halo tires


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

My Kona Paddywagon:




























Works for me! Riding across the Sydney Harbour Bridge is rather enjoyable


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I heart Paddywagons. Noice.


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

Heres my Commuter:


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

^^^ Nice clean look, I dig the gold accents on the black frame. More pics?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

crazychimpjimbo has some more pics in the Singlespeed forum:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=505368&page=29


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's my commuter that I saved from the trash. Can't beat a free bike with a full 105 component group!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

gemini6 said:


> Here's my commuter that I saved from the trash. Can't beat a free bike with a full 105 component group!


Nope, that`s be pretty tough to beat. Looks nice- is Limongi the name of the manufacturer?


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, I had a hard time finding any info on the bike. A friend of mine is really into vintage road bikes, so I took it to him, and apparently they were a pretty good frame set, hand made by Guiseppe "pepe" Limongi. (or thats what he was able to dig up about it). All I knew when I passed it on the street was that it had a component group worth taking even if the frame was shot.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

crazychimpjimbo said:


> Heres my Commuter:


OOH this makes me think hard about the reincarnation of my nashbike...


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

crazychimpjimbo said:


> Heres my Commuter:


Man I love that thing ! Sweet bike man


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

*Fresh fenders and rack*


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's my commute and weekend rig


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Ronin Six said:


> Here's my commute and weekend rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sette or not, that is one of the nicest rides I have ever seen on here.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Ronin Six said:


> Here's my commute and weekend rig


"YO, I've never been off road"
"MAN, now I've got dirt in my rims"


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Veloreality, that frame looks a bit on the big side for you. It must really hurt if you slip off the pedals.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Killroy said:


> "YO, I've never been off road"
> "MAN, now I've got dirt in my rims"


Ummm....This is a commuter thread.....


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Dirt on my rims...

I remember cleaning the bike after every ride. I wasted more time than I'd like to recall, and it looked showroom fresh for much longer than it should have. But my helmet only looked that good before its first ride.


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Killroy said:


> "YO, I've never been off road"...


LMAO Is it a regular occurrence that people that supposedly ride often mistake a freshly cleaned bike for an unused one? Anyway, it's mostly just the chain that gets cleaned a few times a week. Nothing like a quiet drivetrain for a bit of speed and parts longevity. Yeah, it's a new bike to replace my 15 year old rig. But there's at least 1K miles on it already. 100 miles weekly just for the commute, about a 3rd of which is trail. So yep, mostly road during the week, but I'm not lucky enough to have a whole lot more dirt between work and home. Ah well. I'll just have to remain envious of the lucky ones.

BTW, thanks hardtailkid! :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Ronin Six said:


> LMAO Is it a regular occurrence that people that supposedly ride often mistake a freshly cleaned bike for an unused one? Anyway, it's mostly just the chain that gets cleaned a few times a week. Nothing like a quiet drivetrain. 100 miles weekly just for the commute, about a 3rd of which is trail.


Woah guys, JK. I have been reading too much Bike Snob NYC (he makes fun of race rigs on commute detail, mostly track bikes, slanted crotch, spacer stacks, ect)


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

All good man. I only have room (garage, wallet) for a single bike, so it's gotta be able to do as much as it can.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Very sweet! Digging the rims and the carbon. Hanging that much crap on a bike that light is a horrible sin, but other than that you nailed it with that build. Very, very cool.


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! :thumbsup: 

Hahaha Yeah, it kills me sometimes to think how light it could be without all the crap. But I figure if I place some stuff semi-permanently on the bike, then I won't have to take the pack each time for any lunchtime getaways. Because either way, the essential kit will have to be somewhere with me regardless. (Another ridiculous way I justify it in my head is that since it's fairly light to begin with, I have a little leeway to load it down with a few things without it slowing me down too much. LOL)


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Ronin Six said:


> All good man. I only have room (garage, wallet) for a single bike, so it's gotta be able to do as much as it can.


yeaaaah.... i ummm... TRIED that excuse to justify my purchasing uber-swank bikey bits... and... ummm... doesn't work.  
I now have swanky bikes AND beater commuters! 
even my beater commuter's kinda swanky in the grand scheme of things!
I don't even HAVE a garage... whole garage and just one bike?! that's some luxury!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Ronin Six said:


> Hahaha Yeah, it kills me sometimes to think how light it could be without all the crap. ...Another ridiculous way I justify it in my head is that since it's fairly light to begin with, I have a little leeway to load it down ...without it slowing me down too much. LOL)


Rationalizations! WHAT would we do without'em?

I figured with 65 pounds excess on me and a bike when stripped of maybe 22 pounds, with a severe diet, maybe 20, why worry about the weight over much. I leave the anvil at home but I am equipped for most emergencies. So now the nice bike is 36 pounds fully loaded including two full water bottles, spare tire, tube, 12 course gourmet dinner, and lights but I have only 15 excess pounds, now. That's a net loss of 36 pounds! Match that weight weinies! The errand bike has racks and panniers and carts groceries. Just gear it down and forget about the weight!

BTW I too see the creaping upscaling of the 'crappy' bike. It inherits some nice parts upgraded to nicer ones on the good bike.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

fux said:


> I was sick of having a wet bum and salt in my mouth last winter, so I picked up an SS Inbred cheap and made her commuter friendly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike, I love On-One's (but cannot affoard one  )

That is a nice bookshelf!


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I just have to say I'm really envious of all the people who have the opportunity to ride some trails on their commutes. I used to do that when I was in college - I like riding my bike regardless, but sneaking out on some singletrack is more mental reset in less time than riding the roads.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

This thread is getting taken over by really nice bikes, so I thought I'd post the one I rode in NYC.


IMG_1907 by Andrew183, on Flickr

It's an old ten-speed I got used. A lot of the drivetrain was toast, so I threw out the shifters and derailleurs. The crank was an old-style one without a spider, so I destructively removed the middle ring, which was riveted to it. The large ring had 52 teeth. A cheap 20t singlespeed freewheel threaded onto the rear hub, and I was good to go. The bike was pretty underwhelming when I first bought it, but after throwing out the rack, kickstand, and extraneous drivetrain hardware, it actually accelerated and handled really well. Manhattan is quite flat, so I was fine without additional ratios.


----------



## artaxshir (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this forum. This is my 2009 Fuji Nevada 1.0 which I bought last year, just I changed tires to Shwable Smart Sam. It is my commute & weekend bike. I ride 20km every day to work and make 150km every week, which 20-30km of it is off road.


----------



## iRoel (Sep 20, 2010)

this was my commuter bike last year:









By syahirul at 2008-06-04

this is now:









By syahirul at 2010-07-21

and... this is next:









By syahirul at 2010-09-26


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Updated my bike. This thing is so low-tech, but I really do love it.

Added panniers and added support for the large front basket. Thinking about finding a cheap triple crankset and making it a 2X7. Just in case, I think I'd like a little ring on there, even though I doubt I'd ever use it.


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

I feel like a chick saying this but your dog is freaking cute! :lol: 
What light/reflector is that in the second and third picture on your seatpost?


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

Shes old, but Ive had her for almost 20 years (Original owner). Lots of abuse in the early days.Lots of different setups and lots of fun. Then it just sat for a few years in the garage. Until I got myself back on the saddle after a long hiatus....So I purchased another bike and as of a few months ago I resurrected this for my occasional commute to work and back. Made it an S.S.,added some lighting and some reflective tape (to cover up the battle scars:madman: ). Besides,where I live it gets REAL DARK at night.

My 1990 Giant ATX 760......


----------



## Cambi (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is my old K2 Zed 1.0 mountain bike that I am slowly making into a nice commuter. I have ridden it every day for the past few months and it is only getting better.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

PNW Freeride said:


> I feel like a chick saying this but your dog is freaking cute! :lol:
> What light/reflector is that in the second and third picture on your seatpost?


 Thanks man!

That light is something I bought from REI or Performance Bike (can't remember). But it's a $15 deal - nothing special.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

A poor mobile picture of my new commuter. Mudguards are orderd and I`ll be on Schwalbe marathon winter studded this year too.


----------



## gideon (May 24, 2007)

*streetfighter*


----------



## _daemon_ (Sep 16, 2007)

fux said:


> A poor mobile picture of my new commuter. Mudguards are orderd and I`ll be on Schwalbe marathon winter studded this year too.


Nice bike!


----------



## huka (Feb 7, 2009)

Ronin Six said:


> Here's my commute and weekend rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should never let this baby alone.... :nono:


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

huka said:


> You should never let this baby alone.... :nono:


Oh yeah, definitely. It even stays locked up in my garage at home.

At work we're fortunate to have a few enclosed bike lockers. That's where I've been keeping it lately. Only thing that has access to it are the bajillion little spiders in there (I may hit the inside with some bug spray to keep them at bay though). Really glad to have that at work.

Failing that, it could stay in my cube. It's an office setting and most of my coworkers are trustworthy... plus there's a few security cameras in key spots inside and out (we were bombed by PETA a few years back because they thought, wrongly, that our parent company at the time tested on animals). Still I'd probably keep it locked up in my cube just in case if I had to keep it there.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Ronin Six said:


> Oh yeah, definitely. It even stays locked up in my garage at home.
> 
> At work we're fortunate to have a few enclosed bike lockers. That's where I've been keeping it lately. Only thing that has access to it are the bajillion little spiders in there (I may hit the inside with some bug spray to keep them at bay though). Really glad to have that at work.
> 
> ...


I would lock the crap out of it in the bike locker anyway. I had a bike stolen in college from one of those things. I thought it was all safe and sound, but they just kicked the door in. Not built too terribly well. :cryin:


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

finally got my commuter and got it equiped for running around town and to work i dont need to go very far so the panniers are actually a set of front panniers i like these better than the trek trunk bag i had before, if i need more space later i will buy the matching rears and a front rack. what do you think any ideas or recommendations for additional items.my next round of upgrades will be some new grips and
more rear lighting but so far so good.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Fenders. Toe clips can be nice.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Winter bike - 1988 Kuwahara Shasta - AG 3 speed


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

The road bike is officially in full commuter mode. Headlight, tail light, fenders...all I need now is some MTB flats so I can wear my waterproof boots when it's really wet.


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

This is my everyday conmuter.

An 25 years old BH mtb, repainted and decorated with cheap decals, new wheels and tyres, upgraded to 1x8 transmision and waiting for a SS conversion and maybe fixed.


----------



## erickB (Nov 16, 2010)

this is my do it all bike (exept road traning-race) but 80% of their use is for conmute, also is my MTB, touring, and cruising bike.
kona dew with brooks flyer and cheap alloy handlebar with m-bar shape (love it)
the baby blu is my other conmuter but not for this forum...:thumbsup:


----------



## webtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

*Another Kona*

2004 Dr. Dew I bought used 5 years ago. Frame, fork, headset, front wheel and rear rim are the only original components. I recently rebuilt the rear wheel with the SRAM i-motion 9 hub. My road bike was getting trashed from the rain so I decided to renew my Dr. Dew.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

webtwo said:


> 2004 Dr. Dew I bought used 5 years ago. Frame, fork, headset, front wheel and rear rim are the only original components. I recently rebuilt the rear wheel with the SRAM i-motion 9 hub. My road bike was getting trashed from the rain so I decided to renew my Dr. Dew.


e that bike man! Beautiful


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

lately ive been commuting on my bmx(5 miles both ways every day)


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

webtwo said:


> 2004 Dr. Dew I bought used 5 years ago. Frame, fork, headset, front wheel and rear rim are the only original components. I recently rebuilt the rear wheel with the SRAM i-motion 9 hub. My road bike was getting trashed from the rain so I decided to renew my Dr. Dew.


That bridge looks familiar. Sunnyvale/Cupertino?

Nice Dew. The internal gear hub makes for a clean look.


----------



## webtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

Yep, that's the route I take to Caltrain. Lately it's been dark when I cross in the morning, so I snapped this yesterday while I was running a few errands.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

veloreality said:


> lately ive been commuting on my bmx(5 miles both ways every day)


Too much work for me! What happened to your other bike? Seems you had a Raleigh Sojourn. Just giving it a break for a while?


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is my commuter. I picked up the frame on ebay. I believe it is a Scattante SSR frame. The other parts I just had or bought. It works great.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

webtwo said:


> 2004 Dr. Dew I bought used 5 years ago. ...


May see you commuting









The Honjo fenders are being unboxed. Its not a real commute bike unless it has fenders and lights.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

San Snose? With artic aero rims, even. Cool.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Hit 6100 commuter miles today
It Snowed, Christmas Eve for the commute home 



DEER AHEAD


----------



## Bernard Odum (Aug 2, 2010)

charlichin said:


> This is my everyday conmuter.
> 
> An 25 years old BH mtb, repainted and decorated with cheap decals, new wheels and tyres, upgraded to 1x8 transmision and waiting for a SS conversion and maybe fixed.


 I don't know. Maybe it's the fattys but it looks badass to me. Ride on.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Normbilt said:


>


What tires do you use in winter? Are they studded? And what size?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Mr Pink57 said:


> What tires do you use in winter? Are they studded? And what size?


Those are Kenda Klondike 700x40 120 studs


----------



## Bmxbikemike (Dec 28, 2010)

Schwinn Panther with Alfine 8 hub and original moby-bite tires from 2001! (car not mine, used for size reference)


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

38c tires on there now, ordered some Smart Sam 45c though.

Before you say it: HOLY HEADSET SPACERS BATMAN!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Bmxbikemike said:


> Schwinn Panther with Alfine 8 hub and original moby-bite tires from 2001! (car not mine, used for size reference)


Your basket looks handy. Out of curiosity, did the bike come with Alfine, or did you swap from SS or derailler?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking good, Pink! I`d be more envious if it didn`t have those funky brakes, though  .
I haven`t tried any dirt-drop styled bars, but I have a hankering to set up a bike that way. Maybe I`ll try it on my mtb next summer- already have a set of Garys that didn`t work out on the bike I bought them for and a spare set of bar end shifters. All I`d need is a set of road V levers and maybe a higher stem.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks.

The set I have our Tektro RL-520 they were $20 for the set on ebay, so they can be had for cheap. It snows all winter and rains all spring/fall here in MN so discs seem to be a must for me.

The drops are comfortable for the brief time I have been on them, the hoods are slightly still usable.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's my main commuter...

It's a dawes lightning cyclocross bike with a flat bar, grip shifters and a VERY busy cockpit consisting of: Cygolight, Zounds Air Horn, standard bike bell, brake levers, grip shifters, GPS mount (not mounted in this picture) and of course, Garage door opener. this pic was taken a couple days before christmas eve during the worst snowfall of the year.... it was an interesting ride home that day, and my knobby cyclocross tires carried me up hills past BMWs that couldn't get enough traction to keep moving forward up the hill.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Jonesy33 said:


> ....and my knobby cyclocross tires carried me up hills past BMWs that couldn't get enough traction to keep moving forward up the hill.


Yeah! Even better, when your bike can`t carry you over something, you can switch roles and carry the bike to a better spot! Pretty tough to carry a Beamer out of a ditch or over a snowdrift.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Jonesy33 said:


> Here's my main commuter...
> 
> It's a dawes lightning cyclocross bike with a flat bar, grip shifters and a VERY busy cockpit consisting of: Cygolight, Zounds Air Horn, standard bike bell, brake levers, grip shifters, GPS mount (not mounted in this picture) and of course, Garage door opener. this pic was taken a couple days before christmas eve during the worst snowfall of the year.... it was an interesting ride home that day, and my knobby cyclocross tires carried me up hills past BMWs that couldn't get enough traction to keep moving forward up the hill.


All I think of when I see that pic is "brrr!!!". Good on ya for riding through winter, I call it quits when the temperature dips below 45 F. BTW - those building in the background look very German with the rouladen in the window, are you in Deutschland?


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

ranier said:


> All I think of when I see that pic is "brrr!!!". Good on ya for riding through winter, I call it quits when the temperature dips below 45 F. BTW - those building in the background look very German with the rouladen in the window, are you in Deutschland?


Yup, Ramstein Germany. And as far as the cold... I usually end up layering up so much exactly the opposite is the problem... I overheat more often than I get cold.


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

I got a new to me commuter today and I love it. I was riding a old road bike before. I think this bike will suit my needs alot better.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool! How did you come by it? Looks like you`ve got it all set up very nicely.


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Cool! How did you come by it? Looks like you`ve got it all set up very nicely.


Thanks rodar. I actually bought it at the LBS and put my rack and lights on it. I still want to put a set of fenders on it and buy a decent head light. I'm worried I won't have enough clearance in between the rack and tire for the fenders.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It'll fit. Getting it in there will be a little bit of a balancing act, but there's enough room. You may not get adequate snow clearance anymore, though - I usually switch to my full-on mountain bike on those days, which has fenders that sit several inches away from the wheels when I install them.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*IRO Mark V*

My somewhat of a budget build (...compared to my mtb SS, so it's all relative) @ ~$500 with mixing new and used parts. Now my old commuter (Fuji Cross) mostly sits in the garage collecting dust.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Dude, you forgot the deraillers 
But a great example of making fenders work!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Urban Jungle

Commuter mode Fisty








I am hoping to be seen from space, these pictures do not give this tape justice on how bright it is (Trimbrite Trailblazer).

Adventure mode Fisty (47c Smart Sam's)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Not typically my commuter...


snow day 023 by Andrew183, on Flickr

but when there's an accumulation on the ground and Seattle freaks out, it's ready to heed the call.


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

I just built up my new Kona Explosif frame last night. Pretty happy with it! I was told that all 2011 frames would be metallic blue (not very excited about that), but they shipped the wrong frame to the store, and I insisted that they not send it back. I guess it is a team color or some kind of one-off.

BTW, anybody know where to get Rohloff-specific sliding dropouts? I had to modify the Speedbone and remove the tug-bolts to make it work. Also could do a Monkey Bone adapter, but it looks like everybody is sold out.

And while we are at it, any recommended pannier racks out there you guys like? I'm worried about heel-strike with the short chain stays.

Still gotta get some fenders for this Seattle weather......








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Climber, that looks n i c e ! I have a soft spot for Konas, ATAC pedals, WTB saddles, and would like to try a Rohloff. Just change the brake levers, that reach looks huge for my small hands - oh yeah, not my bike!  I think someone asked about the pannier heel thing not long ago, so you might try an advanced search within the commuter forum too.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

are they NOT going to be offering the explosif in that colour?!
it's beautiful! I love my emerald metalflake, but that sunburst colour in metalflake would be... wow!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about the heel strike thing. Kona says that bike has 424mm chainstays - long, by road standards. Compare it to their Xenith, with 405mm chainstays that are probably a steeper angle too, for less horizontal distance. Most panniers have some adjustability on the rack, so sort it out then.

How do you plan to attach the rack? My experience is that they need to be really secure or panniers cause the bike to develop some pretty odd handling.

The Seattle go-to, for people who have it to spend, is a set of Ortlieb panniers. I just picked up a set of knock-offs that I'm happy with so far, but "so far" is only a day.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Some mods:









By brianmc at 2011-01-14

Brooks B17 and matching (non Brooks) leather-look-alike bar tape 
New Techtro R200 road lever on left (rear brake)
New Tectro RL520 long pull lever on right for front drum brake
Nokian A10 32mm 700C tires
Velocity Dyad rim with 36 DB SS spokes.
Sturmey Archer XL-FDD 90mm drum brake and Dyno front hub.
New longer fork (old one was showing fatigue, straigntened once)
High bar clears a cooler to protect groceries from frost in winter, heat in summer

I like the way it fits and rides, so hope to keep it for decades.

Review of Hub: here.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Until the snow melts, this is what I'm riding.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

3.8 knobbies- shazam! They make me think "TW200".


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

@Mtbexp- This is my first Kona, but those ATACs are over 10 years old. Gotta love that. Just rebuilt them last year with some new ceramic bearings. I have to knock the spring pins back in every couple rides, but they keep on keeping on......

@Byknut- I was super-stoked to open the box and see that color. But from what I understand it was a total mistake that I receieved that frame (even the shipping box label said "blue". Haven't seen any other 2011 frames yet so I don't really know what's going on yet.

@AndrwSwitch- Thanks for the heel strike reassurance. Right above both sliding drops is an attachment hole for racks, and I figure I'll use a clamp on the seatstays. I wish there were eyelets on the upper seatstays like previous versions. Oh well. Should be sturdy enough I would think. 
I was eyeballing the Orltieb panniers today at REI; they are a thing of beauty for Seattle riding. Gotta figure out what rack I am going to go with first. I was looking at some Planet Bike and Topeaks. Haven't really seen anything too exciting yet (besides the $ Tubus $)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Being such a bling bike, why not shell out for Tubus? It`s supposedly top notch stuff- for an extra $50 or so on top of what you`d spend otherwise I`m sure it would be very happy to hang out with your Rohlhoff and tote your Ortleibs around for years to come .


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I broke a rack several months ago. While I hadn't payed for it, and didn't have to pay for the following one, it certainly makes it easier to justify spending a bit more on something better-made.

My commuter's a fairly traditional road bike, with a single brake mount on the seatstay bridge. I had a rack attached there for a while. It was never that stable. I currently have the rack attached to both seatstays using P-clamps. Much better - you're on the right track.

EDIT: also, if you're trying to control the budget, don't forget to check the stock at Second Ascent and Recycled Cycles.


----------



## runthesingletrack (Jan 14, 2011)

*new here*

After hanging around and lurking for quite some time...I was inspired by you folks to start this pedaling to work thing

Right now I'm slowly making my old Jamis Diablo into my everyday-ride-to-work mobile. I must confess, I am only a fair weather rider at this point...

Kind of a lousy picture...but you get the idea


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice.

Fenders make nasty weather less uncomfortable. But I'd say that commuting on nice days, consistently is a better start than commuting rain or shine for a week or two and then never doing it again.


----------



## runthesingletrack (Jan 14, 2011)

*@andrw*

Thanks.

Besides fenders is there anything else you would recommend? I'm considering converting it to a ss and adding clipless pedals. I'd like to find something that is a platform/clipless combo. Thoughts?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

runthesingletrack said:


> Besides fenders is there anything else you would recommend? I'm considering converting it to a ss and adding clipless pedals. I'd like to find something that is a platform/clipless combo. Thoughts?


I use a Wellgo 'Campus' pedal on one bike, Shimano makes one too, that is SPD one side and a 'slightly bigger that average pedal but small for a platform' platform on the other side. I have no issue with the size in my warmest winter boots. Though a set of mountain clips to help position my boots might be nice.

I'll suggest the 'Another commuting thread about lights' thread. It's a compilation of lights, reflective treatments. and clothing that seem to work. Your situation and drivers are a big factor in what is best for you.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Glad you joined us - online & on the road. An old trail buddy of mine has the same bike  . If you haven't already, new brake pads will make a big difference, even if the old ones aren't worn down.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey, Singletrack! Welcome. That`s a nice bike- I wish they still came with wall to wall paint jobs like that.


runthesingletrack said:


> I must confess, I am only a fair weather rider at this point...


Haha! If you had looked out the window one morning to see pouring rain blowing in curtains from the gusts, and you suddenly thought to yourself "What a nice day to ride my bike to work", I`d say it would be time to seek help!
Half and half pedals seem to work great for some people. I can`t say from first hand experience, since that`s about the only kind of pedals I haven`t tried. Fenders are nice- I`m glad I have them. We all have different preferences for drivetrains, bars, pedals, cargo carrying methods, etc. Feel free to ask about any of them and find out different views. I think you`ll find that most regular commute/utility riders are pretty much in agreement about visibilty, though. For daytime, bright clothes and a good blinkie minimum. For night time, there are more variables, but definitely solid headlights and tail light, and as much reflective material as you can manage. Some go much further, depending on their own circumstances.


----------



## runthesingletrack (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome and insight. 

I'll be sure to post the questions as they come. Just added a bunch of 3M reflective tape--and have a Magic Shine set (headlamp + tail) as well as a Superflash. So far everyone gives me plenty of clearance. 

Not exactly a bike friendly area but the roads I ride are plenty wide. Besides a honk every now and then--no problems.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

runthesingletrack said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Besides fenders is there anything else you would recommend? I'm considering converting it to a ss and adding clipless pedals. I'd like to find something that is a platform/clipless combo. Thoughts?


I rode a singlespeed for a while when I lived in New York. If it's the right ratio, I think it can be a great way to go for a city bike. If there are hills in your area, though, especially if you're going to be riding with stuff in those panniers, sticking with multiple ratios makes more sense to me; YMMV.

My mother has platform/clipless combo pedals on her road bike, which is the bike I ride when I'm visiting her. They drive me nuts! Granted, I never ride them with clipless pedal shoes. But I really don't like having to flip them to get the flat side, and they're very odd to pedal on the clipless side, with a casual shoe. I also don't like that they don't have toe clips. My commuter does. I'm pretty comfortable with those and while my "fun" bikes all have clipless pedals, I'd rather ride my commuter in whatever shoes I happen to be wearing. Other posters have been talking about how awesome power straps are. I haven't tried them myself.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ...platform/clipless combo pedals ... drive me nuts! Granted, I never ride them with clipless pedal shoes. But I really don't like having to flip them to get the flat side, and they're very odd to pedal ...with a casual shoe. I also don't like that they don't have toe clips. My commuter does. ...my "fun" bikes all have clipless pedals, I'd rather ride my commuter in whatever shoes I happen to be wearing. Other posters have been talking about how awesome power straps are. I haven't tried them myself.


My 2 cents. YMMV. Remember EVERYTHING about a bike cockpit is personal. It is an interface with you. Which helps sell a lot of bike parts, I'm sure. 

2 sided : clipless. No issues other than rolling the pedal to clip the second foot in. More issues with the cleats and latch with dirt and wear.

For about 18 months I had toe clips and straps on the platform side of the 2-way pedals. You can bolt them up. Used mini-bungee cords wrapped around and through the pedal to keep them tight and off the pavement when leaning in corners and riding clipless. They weighted the clipless side up, so it was easier to clip in. In use, with biggish street shoes I found the plastic mountain toe clips took a few minutes to relax to their normal size after being squashed so long, so the first one or two inserts (three?) in the second pedal was trickier than was pleasant. Atheltic shoes were easy or at least, easier. Once they reset, I could roll the pedal and get in the clips without undue strain even in my winter boots, though not the fluid motion as on the other bike with classic pedals and clips.

I tried the platform without clips when I serviced the pedal bearings last. It took me a while to get used to no foot positioning, having ridden clips or slipless exclusively for almost 38 years. I love the instant dismount possibility in heavier traffic. Even clips untightened take that fractional bit longer. I also like the lack of concern over which non-cycling shoe I am wearing with no clips on that side. Still, I agree about it not being a favorite feeling: not being attached to the bike better. I haven't made my mind up about bigger clips especailly bigger spring steel ones and a faster way to activate or store them on the bottom side when riding clipless. Saves weight and complexity at the cost of a more secure feeling.

I too, have looked at power straps and not tried them or seen them in use up close. Unless easily attached/dettached for clipless riding, they would not be useful on a two sided pedal.


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

Finally got some trail testing done during a weekend charity ride. The new bike is awesome! One word to describe it? Trustworthy. It does exactly what I tell it, when I tell it. My old full suspension bike would squat while cornering, squish while climbing and squirm on uneven tracks, all of which led to a slightly unpredictable ride. But the new bike is rock solid. I also enjoyed the lighter weight and better geometry, and was able to kill every climb, some of which I used to have trouble with on my old bike, even when I was in better shape. But being my first hardtail, I still gotta remember to get my butt off the seat when things get choppy.

I had some sense and mounted a new pair of SKS Beavertails before the ride. Got great coverage despite the fenders being largely unsupported. I like them because they don't look as goofy as clip-ons, but have just the right (for me) coverage and clearance for both commuting on the road during the week and doing backcountry rides on the weekends.

Stiffer fork spring, Ergon Grips, and Monkey Bone are in the mail. Life is good.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Stinky Spoke?

I didn't realize you actually rode this thing off-road. I was thinking "typical Seattle commuter overkill" but now I see the error of my perception.


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yep, Stinky Spoke indeed. Did you make it out?

Those first pictures are the last time you will see a somewhat reasonably clean bike. I like all things low maintenance, and apart from an annual hub/fork oil change and a bi-weekly chain scrub, my ride gets minimal love. Fortunately, riding in the Seattle area is akin to riding in a car wash, so at least sometimes it looks like I care. But don't get me wrong: I fix things that need fixing and listen to cries for help. But I'd like to think my build philosophy prevents such nuisances from occuring.

Besides being my first hardtail, this is also my first steel frame, so maybe I'll need to change my habits as I've never had to worry about paint chips and rust.

Being a "one bike" kinda guy, I think this is the best balance for a backcountry junky that also rides to work.

But if you think that was an overkill commuter, surely I am doing better than before....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I did the "one true bike" thing for a while, with my old Schwinn Mesa. Wish I still had that bike... Now I have four; my commuter's an old road bike that I don't mind locking outside. I'm eating through the rear rim shockingly fast, and can see why people around here want disc brakes, but I still say a competition-ready 'cross bike with disc brakes is both overkill and not going to happen. (Although now that discs are legal, I guess that's not actually an oxymoron...)

I was at the Stinky Spoke too. Due to its being on a Saturday morning, when I'm least able to get anywhere on time, I didn't manage to meet my group, and since it was a relatively easy course with all the turns marked, I got into workout mode pretty quickly. Hopefully I wasn't "that guy" trying to win a charity ride too badly.


----------



## runthesingletrack (Jan 14, 2011)

*@ Climber*

The sunburst looks even better with dirt on it! What bar ends are those?

I am in agreement about the whole "as little maintenance as possible" philosophy. Although...I really need to start doing a little more if I want my drive train to last any time at all...:bluefrown:


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Those look like Cane Creek Ergo Congrol bar ends, yeah?

I have the commuter overkill thing going on as well, but like you, mine does double duty as a weekend warrior off road rig as well. I'm currently using the same set of tires for both commuting and weekend races/rides... Kenda Kosmik II. Not the fastest on the road but I figure I'm getting a decent workout with them. Also not the best for muddy trails, but rides like a scalded cat on dry hardpack. I'm considering getting more purpose-specific tires for both commuting and weekends. Love the Kendas in the dirt, but am looking at Conti Travel Contact for the weekday commutes whenever the current set wear down. Are you currently using the same tires for commute and off-road? Nice ride BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I bring my bikes in the house and inside at two destinations, so they can't be filthy (not trail bikes so it is a bit harder to get them too bad). OTOH, I think there is something sad about them (or any bike) if they don't show they've hit a puddle or three. As far as overkill in a commuter, if you have the $$ and the safe storage at the destination, why not? I need someone else to keep Rohloff and ilk in business so I can dream!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think as soon as one starts considering more than changing tire pressure to switch between "commute" and "trail" mode, it's time for a second bike.

An older, complete road bike can cost less than the second set of tires, let alone a second wheelset. And the convenience of being able to (for example) walk out of class and hop on a bike that I can leave locked at school, ride home, and throw my mountain bike in my truck to go riding, without having to change the setup of any bikes, is pretty great.

Of course, I get a lot of road miles - having been on a purpose-built road bike, it's really hard for me to ride mountain bikes on the street.


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes sir, they were the Cane Creek bar ends. I know it's supposedly uber-lame to have riser bars AND bar ends, but whatever. I replaced my grips and bar ends last weekend with a set of Ergon GC-3's. My old lock-on grips were thrashed and I was starting to get some hand numbness. I liked the Cane Creek bar ends, but now after using them for a few years I've found that I prefer a bar end with more of a "wrap" than a single vertical post. More hand positions and less tree snagging.

As far as tires, I'm running a set of 2.3" Kendas that I "recycled" from my wife's bike after she took to some lighter knobs. I can't stand to throw functional stuff away, so I've vowed to run them to baldness despite the fact that I totally hate the tires and they are heavy as all get out. Doing pretty well so far, as I can see glimpses of the casing in one or two spots. Bad news is that I still have another NEW 2.3" tire hanging in the garage that I need to wear down next, and the front tire just doesn't wear at all. As I think more about this, I should just take them off and include them in this years purging at Recycled Cycles. I'm tired of saying "the extra weight makes them great for training!"

I have a set of Michelin 2.1's that I can't wait to mount down in the garage also, and a pair of Nokian studded tires that I throw on once in a blue moon (when we actually get snow or significant ice). Aside from being VERY loud and VERY heavy, the studded tires are unbelievable for traction on ice, and even fun on our slimy Pacific NW roots and logs.

For swapping...... I see other commuters zipping along on skinnier tires, but I find swapping tires to be less than enjoyable and will happily roll a light set of 2.1" knobbies for my 20 mile daily grind, and enjoy the no-fuss changeover for weekend riding. And I've never owned a road bike, so ignorance is bliss.

And to the one-bike thing: Since buying a Rohloff hub, I've pretty much damned myself to one bike. I could never justify buying another hub (unless for my wife), and after having one, everything (to me anyway) shifts from bike-centric to hub-centric. Example? Even though I just got a new bike (frame), I did not reset my odometer. I wouldn't be able to stand racking up miles on any other bike than "the one" that is sporting the hub. Longivity, durability, reliability and maintenance reduction are the reasons I bought it, and I want to enjoy and relish in those features on the way to work during the week and on the way to the mountaintops on the weekends.

I used to worry about having "too nice" of a commuter bike, but just last week I convinced the boss that my bike, being steel and all, should not have to suffer for 10 hours a day outside in the rain. Now instead of sitting locked at an unmonitored bike rack, at a building next door, it resides in our office about 10' away and never unattended. I just try to be courteous and remove excess mud before the work week begins.

Here are some pics of the new grips; They are really comfortable.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

Here is my new ride it's a Raleigh record ace. Some of you might have seen my build thread.


----------



## Night_Cruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

*Climbercraig66*, also plans to take "Ergon" grips. I want to choose the right Grips for long trips on the roads with an opportunity to go on the ground, but has not yet decided which series (2 or 3) is best suited for this purpose.

How do you think, how to behave *GC-3* at distances of 150 and more miles?
It looks what I need.. Can even afford the aerodynamic grip..


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

I would say that the GC3 grips, like what I have, would be your best bet. The GR2 grips only have a single alternate hand position, whereas the GC3 have at least 2 different places to put your hands. Either way, I highly recommend the grips. Once you feel them in your hands, you will wonder why someone didn't think of the idea earlier. And for $50 US, they don't seem to cost much more than a regular set of lock on grips + bar ends. 

I use mine on-road and off-road; so far they have been great. For super long distance riding like you are talking about, I might also do a seperate aero extension for even more flexibility.


----------



## Night_Cruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Climbercraig66 said:


> I would say that the GC3 grips, like what I have, would be your best bet. The GR2 grips only have a single alternate hand position, whereas the GC3 have at least 2 different places to put your hands. Either way, I highly recommend the grips. Once you feel them in your hands, you will wonder why someone didn't think of the idea earlier. And for $50 US, they don't seem to cost much more than a regular set of lock on grips + bar ends.
> 
> I use mine on-road and off-road; so far they have been great. For super long distance riding like you are talking about, I might also do a seperate aero extension for even more flexibility.


Thank you very much for this great advice. 
Any ambiguity has disappeared - I would definitely buy GC3!

I just look and saw, that Ergon GC3 has three variation:
1) Ergon GC3 Series - *Gripshift* (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35358)
2) Ergon GC3 Series - *Rohloff/Nexus* (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35359)
3) Ergon GC3 Series - *Standard* (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35360)

*Climbercraig66*, can you please recomend which of the three varieties whould be the optimal choice? Could you tell the difference between these models?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweet ride, Moon. Glad it worked out so well for you!


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

Night_Cruiser said:


> Thank you very much for this great advice.
> Any ambiguity has disappeared - I would definitely buy GC3!
> 
> I just look and saw, that Ergon GC3 has three variation:
> ...


Yes, here is the difference:
1. Standard- Comes with 2 FULL LENGTH grips
2. Gripshift- Come with 2 SHORT GRIPS 
3. Rohloff/Nexus- Comes with 1 FULL LENGTH and 1 SHORT GRIP

You can see in the pictures that I posted, I have one full length and one short grip. Just a matter of having the right grip lengths to work well with whatever shifter or shifters you have.


----------



## Night_Cruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Climbercraig66 said:


> Yes, here is the difference:
> 1. Standard- Comes with 2 FULL LENGTH grips
> 2. Gripshift- Come with 2 SHORT GRIPS
> 3. Rohloff/Nexus- Comes with 1 FULL LENGTH and 1 SHORT GRIP
> ...


Thank you! Think, I get standart one.

And sorry guys for the little offtop. =)


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi, 

I have post a few months ago my conmuter in Spain, but now I´m living in Holland and I have just receive my new conmuter:

Jamis Sputnik + SKS Narrow Road Mudguards + Abus U-Lock.

This is it:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

looks nice charli!


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> looks nice charli!


Gracias, compañero.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Chin, Charlie! I don`t see any U-lock on there. I know Abus makes some unusual models- is there some kind of lock integrated into the bike that I can`t see? It`s a pretty bike.


----------



## Mr.Ice807 (Jul 15, 2009)

*09 Gary Fisher Mendota*

After my first ride over a year ago.  


A few weeks ago.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Sick, that's the bike I "should" have bought a couple years ago. It was a bit out of my price range at the time ($1050), so I opted or the Trek Soho. Comfy bike it was, and the belt drive is neat, but it's heavy as a tank and the brakes suck. The Mendota is a killer looking ride, and looks like the perfect commuter!


----------



## Mr.Ice807 (Jul 15, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Sick, that's the bike I "should" have bought a couple years ago. It was a bit out of my price range at the time ($1050), so I opted or the Trek Soho. Comfy bike it was, and the belt drive is neat, but it's heavy as a tank and the brakes suck. The Mendota is a killer looking ride, and looks like the perfect commuter!


 Thanks. It was out of my price range too. I put a deposit down on it and about a month later I picked it up. that is, after my other commuter sold on ebay. I had a Specialized Crosstrail. It was nice but the Mendota is faster and lighter. My Mendota has taken a lot of abuse so far. I have a few things to change but its doing OK in it's current set up. Here is a review I did on it after getting it home.


----------



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 13, 2011)

Love your bike! How do you like the fork?


----------



## Mr.Ice807 (Jul 15, 2009)

MoreCowbell82 said:


> Love your bike! How do you like the fork?


 Thanks! The fork has been great. I changed to Avid BB7 brakes from BB5s. The front rotor was also increased from 160 to 180mm. The fork has handled the brake upgrade without fault. There has been no chatter from the brake/fork combo. It absorbs a great deal of road bumps for a rigid fork.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Here's my freshly built commuter/sport utility bike. The frame is a '99 "nitanium" Specialized Rockhopper with a hodge-podge of passed down parts. Finally got to ride it today, now that most of the ice has melted. The fenders came in handy!


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Finally got my commuter project finished up:

> Craigslist special 2009 Redline Conquest
> 56 cm frame - one size too big on purpose - size worked will with a flat-bar. Bike would be too big with road handlebars.
> Converted to flat bar with LX rear shifter
> 1x9 Drivetrain (42 tooth up front)
> waiting on lights and iPhone mount

Took it on a shakedown cruise today (one-way to my office). 25 miles. Wet, wet, wet due to melting snow. Got passed by a roadie in full matching spandex kit. Passed him back when we got to the hill with gravel/dirt/melting snow/slush. Cross bikes FTW 

Not sure if I want to add a rack to an otherwise clean looking bike, but I sure would like to get the weight of computer, etc. off my back.

Comments?


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

schmed said:


> Finally got my commuter project finished up:
> 
> > Craigslist special 2009 Redline Conquest
> > 56 cm frame - one size too big on purpose - size worked will with a flat-bar. Bike would be too big with road handlebars.
> ...


Nice. A rack may be helpful but I did not like how my bike handled with the extra weight over the back tire...so my computer etc. stays on my back. Fenders are a must for wet weather. I do like the clean simple look of the bike when it is dry, so I use (and recommend) the SKS Raceblade (easy on, easy off) fenders.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I bumped into a previous discussion of putting a computer in a pannier, and several posters thought it was probably not a great idea because of all the vibrations. I've also seen posters here reporting thousands of miles with their computers carried that way.

Lately, I've been using a pannier for my commute, which takes about a half hour. I can't imagine carrying all my stuff (two large text books, a 2" three-ring binder, a few bike tools, and sometimes an extra layer or something) on my back for 25 miles. I don't even use a camelbak to ride mountain bikes anymore.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

I happen to know for a fact that a laptop in a backpack can be damaged. Of course, this was a crash, though, and this wouldn't have happened if I wasn't stupidly riding to work in an ice storm


----------



## sharalds (Feb 14, 2011)

2011 Surly Troll









Full res version:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5445436987

*Magura* Louise Hydraulic Disc brakes
*Surly* Open Bar handlebar
*Shimano* Alfine DHS501 Dynamo 32h Centerlock Front Hub
*WTB* SpeedDisc All Mtn 32 hole front wheel
*Supernova* Black E3 PRO front light (Supernova rear light as well)
*Shimano* Alfine SGS501 36h 8-spd Internal hub black
*Sun Ringle* Rhyno Lite 36 hole rear wheel


----------



## Mr.Ice807 (Jul 15, 2009)

sharalds said:


> 2011 Surly Troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's like a commuter Jeep! Awesome!


----------



## sharalds (Feb 14, 2011)

Mr.Ice807 said:


> It's like a commuter Jeep! Awesome!


How about The Canyonero?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)




----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Many miles on it (since ~1993). Fits in a Samsonite hard case for travel too!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Veloreality, it looks nice, but what happened to your Sojourn?



edubfromktown said:


> Many miles on it (since ~1993). Fits in a Samsonite hard case for travel too!


Hot foldie! Initial search gave me a bunch of links that didn`t say much, but it sure looks like a great ride. Made in California? Do you know if the company is still around?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

IMHO said:


> Nice. A rack may be helpful but I did not like how my bike handled with the extra weight over the back tire...so my computer etc. stays on my back. Fenders are a must for wet weather. I do like the clean simple look of the bike when it is dry, so I use (and recommend) the SKS Raceblade (easy on, easy off) fenders.


My laptop rides in a Pannier. It has a shock proof drive and I put it in a mesh pocket inside the pannier with a smaller laptop sleeve to act as additional padding. It seems fine.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Veloreality, it looks nice, but what happened to your Sojourn?


I sold the sojourn a bit back right after i broke my elbow. I needed to pay off my medical bills and a couple of my bikes had to go. Everything in my stable is officially ss now. My commute is short enough ss works fine and i can always throw the bar bag on my other bikes and get around that way.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Newbie commuter:


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

My winter commuter, Only change since this picture is that its adopted a set of XT pedals!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^ I can`t make out what it is, but LOVE the paint job!


----------



## Night_Cruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

jseko said:


> Newbie commuter:


I like it! It looks attractive to me. Custom? 
What about frame & specs?


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Night_Cruiser said:


> I like it! It looks attractive to me. Custom?
> What about frame & specs?


It's a stock Marin Point Reyes 29er. Fancy way of saying it has 622x42 tires instead of 26" (which is also available) I guess.


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

My girlfriends badass commuter, Norco Indie SS


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

New toys at work...


----------



## alksv (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, so many great bikes in this thread. I'm a long-time lurker, but wanted to check-in with my ride. Not as awesome as most here, but I enjoy it nonetheless.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Every commuter is awesome! :thumbsup: The piano looks pretty nice too, but would be harder to ride to work.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

I am just worried that his cassette or chain just put grease on the fabric of that antique piece of furniture.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

jseko said:


> New toys at work...


What the hell is it?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> What the hell is it?


Bike lockers.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice bike, Alksv. Where are you and what`s your commute like?



Mr Pink57 said:


> Bike lockers.


Ah-ha! I thought it was a laundry facility. Bike lockers make more sense to post here, though!


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Newly built Eighthinch V3 Scrambler, Amelia Wheelset, Hutchinson Excel, SKS fenders, Pletscher Two-leg stand, Easton EC70, Syntace stem, Ergon, CRG mirror, Planet Bike 5.0, Blackburn lights,Time ATAC, and all the comforts of home. Just finished up the first week with 70 miles on it and really starting to get it set nicely.


----------



## alksv (Aug 3, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nice bike, Alksv. Where are you and what`s your commute like?


Thanks! I'm in St.Pete, Russia. Actually this is more of an all-rounder. Most of the time I work from home, which is at the city center, so not much of a commute going on. But I ride it wherever I need to be. Done a couple of centuries and around 2000 miles with it - so far so good. Not lately though, heavy snow and -30C just recently. Been thinking of going rigid for the upcoming season, but the roads are rough here, still undecided.


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

New pics of my Jamis Sputnik in a ride around the park:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice! What kind of vegetation is that?? It almost looks like green grass, but it's been so long I couldn't be sure. :???: :cryin:


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

I´m living in The Netherlands, so you can imagine the kind of green grass we have around here, hahaha.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Was it 6:30 Sunday morning? No people, bikes, dogs, traffic? Or are you just that patient? Like the bike.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I just put this together to feel the Fit.
It's a 54 and it fits Good
I do have a pair of Real Wood Fenders to fit this







The District is Replacing the Seattle Langster.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbilt said:


> I just put this together to feel the Fit.
> It's a 54 and it fits Good
> I do have a pair of Real Wood Fenders to fit this


Nice, but...
what happened with the Salsa and how are you gonna string the belt through the deraillers?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

charlichin said:


> New pics of my Jamis Sputnik in a ride around the park:


Ah, the Sputnik to show up Alksv from "St Pete"?  
I like how you taught it to track stand by itself.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nice bike, Alksv. Where are you and what`s your commute like?
> 
> Ah-ha! I thought it was a laundry facility. Bike lockers make more sense to post here, though!





Mr Pink57 said:


> Bike lockers.


Yup, those are bike lockers. Each of those holds two bikes; there is another door on the opposite side and a diagonal divider inside each box. I found my bike barely fits inside because the handle bars are too wide to fit through the opening without turning them. Even then, pushing the bike as far back as I can get it, the wheel is almost touching the door when it's closed. Plenty of space for other gear though like packs and helmets. But the bottom of the locker is open to the ground so it's best not to place anything on the ground that could be spoiled by water.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nice, but...
> what happened with the Salsa and how are you gonna string the belt through the deraillers?


Salsa Fargo on order. Should see it second week of April


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Normbilt said:


> Salsa Fargo on order. Should see it second week of April


Hopefully I won't be too far behind you. :thumbsup:


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> Was it 6:30 Sunday morning? No people, bikes, dogs, traffic? Or are you just that patient? Like the bike.


Actually I was lucky because there were some people with dogs around the place, but it vas also a week day, so kids were at school and most of the people (not me) at work.


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Ah, the Sputnik to show up Alksv from "St Pete"?
> I like how you taught it to track stand by itself.


Hahaha, yes, the pride of Mother Russia.

It was more stick stand than track stand.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

With all the rain in Northern California lately, I've been getting bummed out commuting on my road bike. The fenders I have for it are not full coverage either, so it ends up getting filthy and I got tired of cleaning it so often. I found a 1990 Fuji Tahoe on craigslist for $50, and then put some fenders, cheap tires, and $20 platform on it. Wheels are true, shifting is surprisingly smooth, and the ride is very comfortable. I was prepared for this just to be a crappy beater/rain bike, but I'm pleasantly surprised. This will also be serving as my town bike, trail-a-bike hauler, and errand runner. No more locking up my road bike to bike racks! 

Overall it's not a bad bike. A little rust here an there, but nothing major and all the important parts work smooth. Even came with a full Suntour XCM "gruppo". Fancy!


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I found a 1990 Fuji Tahoe on craigslist for $50, and then put some fenders, cheap tires, and $20 platform on it.


Looks great! Would look even better with a nice rack on it.


----------



## PenultimateLap (Mar 21, 2011)

I finally got my old Mongoose back on the road. All the rain forced me to create an all weather road machine. Went SS and rigid to try it out. Paired with the Big Apples, it really makes for a quiet ride. Just dialing in the parts before it gets a new paint job. Bring it on rain!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Aw, man! You guys have me hankering to scrounge up a rigid Craigslist Trek for my own extra bike. Wish I could justify it!

Welcome in, Penultimate.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks nice Penultimate - those singlespeeds almost make me wish I lived somewhere flatter, I don't have enough oomph to use one on my hills. Show us the paint job when she's done too.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Commuter/Fun on the way back home if weather permits


----------



## CabezonJL (Mar 27, 2011)

Recently started bike commuting. I have a K2 that hadn't gotten much use. Changed out the tires for Continental Travel Contacts for road and paved trail use and since goatheads are far too common here in Salt Lake. Got a more male friendly saddle and works pretty well on the 20 mile round trip (10 miles of which I pull my son along to and from preschool).


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Must be the season for hardtail mtbs- four in a row! Awesome!
Looking good, Bellimino and Cabezon- welcome to both of ya 

Cabezon, what kind of trailer do you use when you pull your son?


----------



## CabezonJL (Mar 27, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> Must be the season for hardtail mtbs- four in a row! Awesome!
> Looking good, Bellimino and Cabezon- welcome to both of ya
> 
> Cabezon, what kind of trailer do you use when you pull your son?


I have a Chariot that I used to use when he was younger and just pulled it out for commuting now. I've been looking at the Weehoo iGo since it seems like at his age he'd have much more fun in it. But it's a bit pricey for my liking.


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

now thats its warm enough (hovering around freezing for the last 2 weeks) ive been commuting on my trail rig so i can hit the trails around town on my way home! todays adventure..


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ good taste! :thumbsup:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

The District Hauling the Mail


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^ HOT stuff! I love the paint/colors!
Are the rims Deep Vs? Did they come brown, or was that after market mod?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^^ HOT stuff! I love the paint/colors!
> Are the rims Deep Vs? Did they come brown, or was that after market mod?


 The bike is stock except rear rack, for today. New saddle tomorrow.
very deep Vs stock & belt drive


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's my commuter rig... which is also my AM rig. :thumbsup: 

Ok, so it's not the most efficient mode of pedal powered transport (being 37 lbs and all) but it gets the job done and survives the occasional urban drop and some short singletrack detours on the way home occasionally.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

my commuter for 2011

few changes for this year.: 
-removed rear rack and installed new frame bag, combined with a small back pack
-new shifter
-1x9 gears (40t front 11x32 rear)
-black reflective tape.
-egon styled grips

need wider bars...

i commute about twice a week when weather is nice sont i dont need fenders


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

*All-City Nature Boy w/ Mustache Bar and Alfine 8 Hub*

Bike: All-City Nature Boy
Custom Touches:
Soma Mustache bars
SKS Longboard fenders (Fit a 40C Studded tire)
Alfine 8 IGH (42 X 18)
JTek bar-con-shifter (expensive but very high quality)
Black retroreflective tape to cover up logos on stem, cranks, and shifter (the less they see the less likely they will steal it.....that's the idea)

This is a nice bike for the money, and the Alfine makes it more of the daily rider that I need. The Nature Boy frames run on the bigger side. My frame is a 61cm, but the geometry specs out at close to 63cm. I am 6'6" and 210lbs and I normally have to go with a custom frame size to make things work. Even though I wish I had another 10-20mm of stack height for the stem I think the bike fits pretty well. I will continue to ride this set up for now, but I may consider going to a Nitto Mustache bar because the bar has a 50mm drop where as the Soma has a 60mm drop. I think 10mm would help with fit, but only time will tell.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I Took the Taxi to Work Today


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ That is a sweet freaking bike. I want. I also want a brown and green Trek District with belt drive. 

I traded a pair of snowshoes for most of this bike on craigslist... just got it done this weekend. It's beat up enough so that I won't worry about it chattering down my dirt road, and nice enough to be fun once I get to the pavement.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Just finished building my new hybrid commute cross bike: A Kona Dr. Dew.

Still have to settle on what commute tires to run in the 700x40ish range. And maybe a rear rack or frame bag.


----------



## Night_Cruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello everybody! Love this thread!

Veloseason opened today. On my new bike!
Here it is:

























But in what has to go:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice looking bike-

BUTT ugly road! Hope you`re up on your bunny hopping


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

specialized stopped making the crossroads XC years ago, so i made my own.

still working on a tire combo that will work best.


----------



## Night_Cruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nice looking bike-
> 
> BUTT ugly road! Hope you`re up on your bunny hopping


After a winter here (in Russia) 25-30 percent of roads are always in a poor condition (like this sh*t). But soon the city services should fill holes (hope in the middle of the summer).
But this increased maneuverability skills!


----------



## Night_Cruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

eat_dirt said:


> specialized stopped making the crossroads XC years ago, so i made my own.
> 
> still working on a tire combo that will work best.


Very nice bike!


----------



## MTBerJim (May 26, 2005)

*New today*

I just built it up when i got home from work.

















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Old Trek 830 pieced together. makes a great commuter. Shimano thumbshifters seem to last forever. The old NightSun is still going strong.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> What the hell is it?


Low income housing.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Dang, Norm- you`ve got a hell of a stable! Is that Rockhound a new resident or been hanging around for a while?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Dang, Norm- you`ve got a hell of a stable! Is that Rockhound a new resident or been hanging around for a while?


The Rockhound it an old resident. Had it since 2006.I rode as a Singlespeed for a year then ordered the Ruffian Dedicated SS. This one gets a a couple rides a year when I need a break from the Single Speeding.


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

My LHT:



A Normbilt special!


----------



## taefoto (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah! When I get my Gunnar built up (and delivered...) I'll post it here. We can have a little family reunion, heh. Maybe it can make it's debut at the night ride you got planned Norm. Mind if I bring some new buddies from work? One guy wants to bring his dog - figured you wouldn't mind.


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

I picked up a 1990 Specialized Allez Epic off of Craigslist for cheap in mid-March and have been making my short 5.6 mile round trip on it daily since then. It's completely replaced my old beater Schwinn mtb except for on rainy days.

I'm no roadie and had never ridden a bike with drop bars until this one. I immediately pulled them, got an old set, and turned them into ghetto-bullhorns. It's a ton more comfortable for me, although I'm considering throwing the original bars back on. I've added a superflash rear and some generic LED front light as well since the photo.

Oh yeah... that's pipe insulation covered in electrical tape to protect the top tube from bike rack scratches. It makes the bike look fairly undesirable to anyone else, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Vassago Fisticuff:









*700x35c*








*29x2.2*








*700x47c*
_This bike has many faces_

Trek Mountain Track 800 Sport (winter beater)


----------



## McFlyMpls (Jan 10, 2008)

BIGfatED said:


> Bike: All-City Nature Boy
> Custom Touches:
> Soma Mustache bars
> SKS Longboard fenders (Fit a 40C Studded tire)
> ...


Awesome bike and set up. I had been trying to decide between a handsome devil or a cross check... then I test rode a nature boy. Very lively. I was impressed.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Just finished buttoning up my new commuter;








https://i.imgur.com/oGJxc.jpg

08 Kaitai


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

Bobby12many said:


> Just finished buttoning up my new commuter;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. Very nice set up.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

charlichin said:


> I like it. Very nice set up.


Thank you!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

This could have gone in the do everything (I want of it) bike thread, the 38 mm tire thread, the how was your commute thread . I stuck it here, even though the bike is in here twice already, though not quite like this. The replacement fork from Santa brought another 5 mm of crown to axle distance, so I knew a 38 would fit there. Deflating the rear tire during wheel installation. Lets me sneak the axle home without modding the drop outs. Mounting the fender above the brake snuck a fender in for a size that would normally be fenderless. I have a set of fenders to swap onto my wife's bike and I will swap around stays for a better rear fender line, but it works.



Now to find out how soft I can ride them. They are 38 mm wide on 24 wide mm rims and 34.5 mm tall from the flange of the rims. Looks like 38 from the bead as advertised. Michelin Citys. Threr are a couple of trails and I am slow so the fork and headset issues of a strong rider on a difficult trail won't be an issue.

My insulation is wire tied to the top tube and as you can see, flawlessly taped to the rack with aluminum tape.  Too nerdy to steal. Oh and the stand over height is close to max for me in flat soled shoes, so that cuts out short theives without platforms riding away. They could throw it in the back of the pickup, though.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> Oh and the stand over height is close to max for me in flat soled shoes, so that cuts out short theives without platforms riding away. They could throw it in the back of the pickup, though.


Haha! You don`t have to worry about me riding off with it, Brian! At least you don`t unless those are 24 inch or less wheels under that long HT.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Nope not 24" wheels. 24" BB to center top tube. Keeps me limber lifting the leg over.

Originally carried 27" 1 1/8" (1 1/4" no fenders). The fork was the big problem. Now 700C x 38mm. A 27er, I guess, if the heavy cross bikes with 700 C 42-45 mm are '28ers' and 650B x 50 are 26 1/2 ers. 

The slightly longer fork has relaxed the head tube and seat tube angles slightly and improved handling (track) with a load on the porteur style front rack. So I will check her out on some trail. Be like a kid again. Maybe even cut across the neighbor's lawn.


----------



## cujarrett (Jul 23, 2009)

1.

IMG_2398_S by cu_jarrett, on Flickr

2.

IMG_2391_S by cu_jarrett, on Flickr


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Normbilt said:


>


I would make sexy time with that bike.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

*stumpy*

deleted


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

My Scattante X-330. Had it for almost a year without much problems


----------



## digital.aaron (May 16, 2011)

Here's my 1996 Stumpjumper A1 FS. I bought it for $100 last weekend. The previous owner swapped the forks and pedals and added a front disc brake (which is currently shot). I don't think the wheels are original (can't tell if they're the Mavic 221s that came stock), and the tires are most certainly not originals (thankfully).

I replaced the saddle and added a lock.

Future upgrades I'm planning are:

SS conversion (ordered tools and kit today)
Replace chainring with custom Homebrew Components
possibly replace rear cog with matching HC piece
Replace front disc brake caliper (possibly rotor as well)
Add locking grips
Add commuter rack/accessories

Eventually I'd like to replace the pedals and seat post to nicer looking components, and also add a rigid fork, but I only have so much money to put into the bike at any one time.

I was thinking about repainting/restoring the frame, but I think I will end up leaving it for a while.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I doubt your front wheels are original. At a minimum the hub would have to be replaced with a disc-compatible hub.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool, double stumped! Both 96s, even! Very cool bikes, guys. 
I had an 88 pass through my hands briefly a few years ago and I sure liked it- it pained me a lot to turn it over the the person on whose behalf I had been looking. Maybe one of these days I`ll get one I can keep  
Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

digital.aaron said:


> I replaced the saddle *and added a lock*.


That's a great bike, but now I feel that I should provide a PSA:

Cable locks are garbage. They should only be used as a secondary lock for the wheels or other components, and they should never be used as a primary lock. This is what Kryptonite says about their own cable locks - "Cables offer deterrent protection only. This means that they will stop a crime of opportunity like someone taking an unlocked bike for a joy ride and dumping it a few hours later."

I just don't want you to fall into the trap of thinking that a cablelock provides any sort of protection. No lock is thief-proof, but a cable lock won't even slow a thief down.

If you actually need a lock (ie. you will leave your bike in situations where there's even the slightest chance that it could get stolen) then even a cheap U-lock like this will make your bike a much less tempting target.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

newfangled said:


> Cable locks are garbage. They should only be used as a secondary lock for the wheels or other components, and they should never be used as a primary lock. This is what Kryptonite says about their own cable locks - "Cables offer deterrent protection only. This means that they will stop a crime of opportunity like someone taking an unlocked bike for a joy ride and dumping it a few hours later."
> 
> I just don't want you to fall into the trap of thinking that a cablelock provides any sort of protection. No lock is thief-proof, but a cable lock won't even slow a thief down.


Bull.
Newf, it all depends on the situation. I`ve been riding and parking bikes on and off for 40 years, never had one stolen, never used anything but cable locks for the past 10 years, and before that I used chains with supermarket padlocks. I won`t leave my bike locked with one of my locks in Mexico City, or even downtown Portland, but I don`t need more for my situation. Maybe D.A. doesn`t need any more either. If you don`t need five pounds of expensive lock, why buy and carry it?

Digital Aaron, I don`t want to complain, but the picture you posted is REALLY big and makes it hard to read the thread. Any chance you could downsize a copy to replace the life sized image?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ so my experience was that my wife's crappy old walmart bike that was locked with a cable got stolen from a secured parkade within a week of locking it there. Her replacement crappy new walmart bike now locked with a cheap u-lock has been sitting unmolested in the same parkade for years. Which isn't to say that U-locks are amazing - just that cablelocks are like tissuepaper to a thief.

So I'm biased, but I feel the need to at least warn people (and I wish that more bikeshops did the same, since a lot of the stolen bike threads around here have similar stories)

I don't know DA's situation, but like I said, if DA actually wants a lock then a cablelock is providing a false sense of security. If DA just wants a deterrent to keep away drunks and kids then a cablelock is fine.

Why other people don't like cable locks either.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> I`ve been riding and parking bikes on and off for 40 years, never had one stolen,


Whoops- one incedent slipped my mind. I had a nearly new bike stolen while I was in high school. It was locked up (would have been with chain and padlock at that time) for a few days behind a bowling alley. Price converted to 2011 Dollars, that was possibly the most expensive bike I`ve ever had, too.

That`s a nice collection of bike security links, Newfangled. Hopefully, the OP doesn`t need all that, but unfortunately, it WILL apply for somebody.


----------



## student's (Sep 14, 2009)

*werto bike*

this is my daily commuter, cheap,heavy, anti-stolen,and quite fast :thumbsup:
the frame is an old atala trophy steel 








By brascaa at 2011-02-12

the next upgrade will be a big rizer bar and a more high stem!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Heading out from work today. It was raining as I left..


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool looking bike, Student`s! I didn`t know Atala was still around when mountain bikes came onto the scene. Do you know if the company is still around and still selling bicycles?


----------



## student's (Sep 14, 2009)

thank you Rodar.
I don't kwow when atala has made his first mtb frame (but i don't think before 1995), the mine is from 1998! super strong frame, sidewalks jumps and light offroad are in my every day road!
actual Atala is still alive! this is the site of his bike https://www.atala.it/index.php?option=com_sgicatalog&task=view&id=10203&Itemid=700 (sorry itlian only  ).
Its defect is the weight (17 kg!). I love this bike for its versatility and agility!:thumbsup:








By brascaa at 2011-06-01
this is my cyclist cat  








By brascaa at 2011-06-01


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha! it looks like te cat has had a long ride today!
I don`t think Atalas have been imported to the US for thirty years or so, but I might be wrong about that. A lot of hills where you live? Is it close to the Alps?


----------



## student's (Sep 14, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Haha! it looks like te cat has had a long ride today!
> I don`t think Atalas have been imported to the US for thirty years or so, but I might be wrong about that. A lot of hills where you live? Is it close to the Alps?


Yes, i live near Torino (big flat city) on north-western of italy but 15 - 20km far around my town the western alps begin! :thumbsup: (nice post-work mtb ride)
I also use this bike when i go to trekking! I lock it near the start of the trail...
Atala was a big brand in the past but now, imo, isn't prestigious as Bianchi for example.


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I will be posting pictures of my very short and boring commute sunday morning!


----------



## ched (May 21, 2011)

2010 K2 Sidewinder with over 3000 miles


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

Updated picture of my commuter.


----------



## honglee (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice commuter


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

My New Riding Buddies by normbilt, on Flickr


Foggy Day by normbilt, on Flickr


My New 2010 best Buddy by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## student's (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome bike & location Normbilt! Is it in U.S.A?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

student's said:


> Awesome bike & location Normbilt! Is it in U.S.A?


Thanks! 45 Miles Northwest of Chicago IL


----------



## moonedzx9 (May 1, 2009)

Well I got my new bike that I got out of the trash up and going and made my first commute on it.


----------



## nickboers (Sep 26, 2009)

My commuter, a Devinci Silverstone SL4. Mostly 105 components. Aluminum frame and carbon fork. Nothing special or lightweight by road bike standards, but does the job well for a 20 mile commute each way.


----------



## aser (Jun 20, 2011)

converted an old Bianchi Ocelot into my commuter. Changed slicks, seatpost, saddle, fenders, freewheel, chain, and airzound! Pedals and possibly crank up next, but everything shifts smoothly now.

Being in major city (Toronto) with a sizable theft problem, I wonder how you lot justify throwing so much bling onto your commuters. What's your standard locking procedure? I use ulock + cable lock, but I guess if you're in a smaller town theft is far less rampant.

Saw this locking setup yesterday, cracked me up.


----------



## nickboers (Sep 26, 2009)

aser said:


> Being in major city (Toronto) with a sizable theft problem, I wonder how you lot justify throwing so much bling onto your commuters. What's your standard locking procedure?


I don't have a single lock. I don't have any bike I would feel comfortable leaving outside locked up for any length of time. I'm sure it's partly paranoia having had several bikes stolen out of my garage years ago. I roll my bike into the North York office and lean it up against the wall by my cubicle. At home they go in the basement, not the garage.

I've been thinking about picking up a decent garage sale bike and cleaning it up for lock-up duty for tasks where I can't bring the bike inside at the destination.


----------



## coupon (Jun 20, 2007)

everybody's bikes seem really clean.


----------



## aser (Jun 20, 2011)

nickboers said:


> I don't have a single lock. I don't have any bike I would feel comfortable leaving outside locked up for any length of time. I'm sure it's partly paranoia having had several bikes stolen out of my garage years ago. I roll my bike into the North York office and lean it up against the wall by my cubicle. At home they go in the basement, not the garage.
> 
> I've been thinking about picking up a decent garage sale bike and cleaning it up for lock-up duty for tasks where I can't bring the bike inside at the destination.


Now begs the second question, what kind of commuters are y'all? My commuting involves making many stops downtown, requiring locking. Place of work won't have indoor bike storage, hence I NEED two locks. I gave up my car last year, hence grocery shopping also involves my bike.

I guess the ones w/ the spiffy bikes are the ones that only commute to one destination, then back home. I assume you lot have cars to run errands then.

I had just wiped my bike down after installing things, it's back to dirty again a week and a half later.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't posted my bike in a while, but it's on here somewhere.

I only one one lock, but it's worth more than the wheels on the bike, so that's something... my commuter bike is the chewed up kind, but it does the job and I'm not worried about it when I leave it locked up outside places.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

That sure is a nice looking frame, Aser. Do you know what year it is? I don`t see many lugged mtbs.

I think the size of the city you ride (or park) in has something to do with how much theft deterent you need, but probbly not as much as specifically where you have to leave your bike. Right in my own home town ("metro area" of about 300K), there are places I just leave the bike leaning unlocked against the wall, places I use my cable, and other places where I wouldn`t leave it at all unless I had more than my $10 Bell cable lock. Examples of each of those security levels coexist within ten miles of each other.


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## coupon (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, here's mine. A '92 or '93 Rocky Mountain Hammer. I live in Boise, Idaho and commute year-round. It rains a little bit in the fall, a little bit more in the spring, doesn't snow much in the winter and it's hotter than hell in the summer. My commute is about 10 miles round trip and the best part of my day.

















































She's not much to look at, but I lover her. When she makes noise I just squirt more tri-flow on her, plus all the sludge makes me stronger.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

coupon said:


> everybody's bikes seem really clean.


 I think you made up for our babying, Coupon! The next time I feel guilty about not bathing my drivetrain, I`ll just show your derailler pics to my bike and it won`t feel so neglected


----------



## coupon (Jun 20, 2007)

happy to help


----------



## aser (Jun 20, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> That sure is a nice looking frame, Aser. Do you know what year it is? I don`t see many lugged mtbs.


Bikepedia doesn't go that far back on the Ocelot but I'm thinking it's a 1990 model. It has Suntour xce rear derailleur with accushift, which corresponds to around 90-91 according to google.

Sticker on the frame says tange-cromo, It rides very smooth on Toronto's pothole laden roads. I've 1.25" Tioga City Slickers on them, very little rolling resistance, perfect for commuting.


----------



## nickboers (Sep 26, 2009)

aser said:


> Now begs the second question, what kind of commuters are y'all? My commuting involves making many stops downtown, requiring locking. Place of work won't have indoor bike storage, hence I NEED two locks. I gave up my car last year, hence grocery shopping also involves my bike.
> 
> I guess the ones w/ the spiffy bikes are the ones that only commute to one destination, then back home. I assume you lot have cars to run errands then.
> 
> I had just wiped my bike down after installing things, it's back to dirty again a week and a half later.


20 miles each way to work, I do it a couple times a week when the weather is decent. I'll sometimes make a stop on the way and bring the bike inside. It'd be nice if I lived closer to work such that I could/would ride every day and even through the winter.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

aser said:


> Sticker on the frame says tange-cromo,


That's sort of like having the "cheap" Cadillac. Very nice.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

OK, I finally have a pic of my commuter.



Its a simple Trek Soho S that is virtually stock with the exception of the handlebars..... which are a Surly Open Bar.

Nothing much to say about it....

2010 Trek Soho S
Planet Bike Fenders
Portland Design Works lights front and rear
MKS Track Pedals w/ Velo Orange Half Clips (not shown)
Planet Bike K.O.K.O. rack
Banjo Brothers Waterproof Panniers

I think that's it.....


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Awesome '96 Trek 930 SingleTrack with a few improvements.


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

A better photo of my commuter I've already posted about. It's a 1990 Allez Epic with ghetto bullhorn bars, seatpost-clamp rack, and Topeak panniers. I've put more than a few hundred miles on the bike since the addition of the rack and haven't had it move on me yet.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool pic. There`s been a glue-up carbon Allez on our local Craigslist for a few months now, but the guy wants 500 for it, so it isn`t comming home with me any time soon. Pretty neat looking, though.


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, I got mine off of Craigslist for significantly less than $500 without too many miles on it. I've read that Specialized gave these frames a lifespan of ten years or so, but can't say whether that's actually true or not.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

ooops...double post


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

damn...gotta work today :bluefrown:

anyway...took my fixed gear baby to the mtb park yesterday, tons of fun in a light, misty rain & the new cx tires really worked great in the damp. 
put it away wet last nite, so i had to get up early this am to wash it down & change cogs so i could ride to work. 
didn't feel like changing the tires so i am looking forward to trying them on the street.

now in "commuter" mode:


----------



## jako7 (May 25, 2010)

*rocky mountain metropolis 10' yvr*

my commuter bike


----------



## rez2380 (Jul 6, 2011)

hi, new to the forums... About to get some new tires and tune-up tomorrow to get it functioning again but here is my first and only purchased bike - besides my Redline BMX. 

1992 (I think its 92) Specialized StumpJumper - The only thing I can remember changing was the handlebar

Its the Deep Purple with Red Decals and Black Bars/Seat, Shimano XT/STI

(I TRIED TO POST PICS BUT I AM TOO MUCH OF A NOOB :madman

I hope to make significant changes in the coming weeks/months including 700c tires and a Single Speed conversion


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

700C tires aren't going to work without some major tinkering with the brakes. You can get most of that efficiency with 26" slicks, though.

If part of your conversion is to make it fixed gear, I suppose all bets are off. Please don't do that to a classic mountain bike.


----------



## porter91 (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is mine. It is a Salsa Fargo want to be, but built up with alot of parts I had around. It is hanging in my office today half way through its 17 mile one way commute.


----------



## okay_player (Dec 19, 2004)

+100 Points to mr. porter91 for having a McLeod tool!


----------



## porter91 (Dec 1, 2010)

thought i would get a comment on my bike, but those tools with help from others and a great volunteer group just built a 1.3 mile IMBA loop trail that just happens to be right on my commute. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikemartyo (Jul 3, 2010)

*Fargo wannabe*

Porter91, what frame and fork did you use for your build?
I am thinking of making something similar with a Marin Muir woods 29er and salsa woodchipper bar.


----------



## porter91 (Dec 1, 2010)

It is a Gary Fisher Paragon 29er with Salsa Fargo fork and some Woodchippers to keep it stable on the trails. I had to use a lot of spacers on the stem to compensate for the 80mm difference between a suspension fork and the steel Salsa fork.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Opinions of the Trek Triton? I'm probably going to buy one next week from the shop.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

$300 worth of bike in an $800 bag.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I bought a commuter bike today through my shop. I'll have pics of it when it comes in on Thursday or so. I can't wait to build it. (I work in a shop, by the way).

Until then, what do you guys recommend as far as accessories go? (Racks, bags, computers, helmets, and just general things a commuter should have)

Thanks!


----------



## okay_player (Dec 19, 2004)

Wooo!!!! Here's my new ride, and first ever bicycle with 700C wheels. It's a 2011 Dr. Fine.
8 speed IGH with shimano hydraulic discs. Only have 1 short ride on it so far, but it's pretty smooth. Wayyyy different than commuting on an old Trek 7000, that's for sure. Got some panniers on the way, looking forward to riding without a backpack. 

hooray for me.


----------



## Locojay (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's mine, waiting for the train on the way to work. It might make me a sissy but I don't like getting sweaty on the way to work so I take the train and then ride the bike home.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Sep 28, 2008)

Nishiki 307









B&M front, rear lights and mirror









Speedlifter









1056 miles, avg. speed 26,5 km/h so far.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Interresting bike, Cathastrophix. The "speedlifter" is to raise or lower your bars? Nexus hub? It`s kind of funny to me when I see a modern bike from one of the companies that hasn`t exported to North America for decades. I think Giant is the only Japanese company that still sells bikes here.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Sep 28, 2008)

Actually it is built in Gothenburg Sweden. Most of the product development for the european market is made in Sweden.
The print on the water bottle says; "Nishiki, Japanese roots, Swedish upbringing" 

Yes, the speedlifter allows you to raise or lower the bars without tools.
It has a Nexus 7 IGH (nordic version, better seal in casette joint and wires) with coaster brake, and dynohub with roller brakes for the front wheel.
I have replaced the stoch lights with the B&M ones.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Pic tomorrow! I got the Triton today, built it in the shop, and rode it home. The gearing is mad light, so that may change. I swapped out the heavy 105mm stem for a better feeling, lighter, 90mm Bontrager RXL. Hopefully I will put on a 0mm offset post on it tomorrow. The seat angle is making the frame feel a lot bigger than it is. I'll make it work fine. It's a horizontal TT, so it isn't going to look completely retarded with the seat low.

Ate **** bigtime on the bike today... I was riding with a friend, and we were going over this draw bridge with metal grates as the riding surface, and they were very wet so I lost traction, starting sliding around, and eventually laid the bike down. A tooth on the grate screwed the rear rim, took a chunk out of my left crankarm, ripped the bar tape, mangled my left pedal, and beat the hell out of my front brake lever. I'll need to replace all of the above. :madman: I've had the bike for 3 days.

Here is a pic outside the shop after my first commute.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

I finally got a new daily commuter last week, a Trek PDX. It came with some goofy curved bars so I had the shop swap them out for some flat bars, everything else is stock. I could see getting rid of the Tektro Novela's and throwing on some Avid BB5's or 7's, but for now the Tektro's will do I guess!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> I was riding with a friend, and we were going over this draw bridge with metal grates as the riding surface, and they were very wet so I lost traction, starting sliding around, and eventually laid the bike down. A tooth on the grate screwed the rear rim, took a chunk out of my left crankarm, ripped the bar tape, mangled my left pedal, and beat the hell out of my front brake lever. I'll need to replace all of the above. :madman: I've had the bike for 3 days.


Well you`re all set then- as Garp (the B4$tard son of Jenny Fields) would tell you, "The chances of doing that on a draw bridge again are astronomical! Your new bike has been pre-disastered!" :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Well you`re all set then- as Garp (the B4$tard son of Jenny Fields) would tell you, "The chances of doing that on a draw bridge again are astronomical! Your new bike has been pre-disastered!" :thumbsup:


 I found out today that it happens a lot at that bridge. People go down alll the time on it, it is the main way to get onto the most popular cycling road in the county, yet the county has done abso ****:ng lutely nothing to make it safer or even warn cyclists that it is Extremely slippery when wet. I'm gonna go after the county and get them to pay for the damages their ignorance caused.


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> I found out today that it happens a lot at that bridge. People go down alll the time on it, it is the main way to get onto the most popular cycling road in the county, yet the county has done abso ****:ng lutely nothing to make it safer or even warn cyclists that it is Extremely slippery when wet. I'm gonna go after the county and get them to pay for the damages their ignorance caused.


Sweet jesus, here we go. What even happened to people doing something stupid, and then using it as a lesson learned to not do that again? I guess it's easier to just rely on the government to put signs on everything that might be slippery/dangerous/etc.

Who would have ever imagined that a metal bridge would be slippery when wet.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

ChipM said:


> Sweet jesus, here we go. What even happened to people doing something stupid, and then using it as a lesson learned to not do that again? I guess it's easier to just rely on the government to put signs on everything that might be slippery/dangerous/etc.
> 
> Who would have ever imagined that a metal bridge would be slippery when wet.


 My shops owner, who has been riding for over 20 years, ate it on that same bridge a year and a half ago. It's not about being stupid, it's about being prepared.


----------



## Saxon9598 (Sep 15, 2008)

Locojay said:


> Here's mine, waiting for the train on the way to work. It might make me a sissy but I don't like getting sweaty on the way to work so I take the train and then ride the bike home.


I built one of those up for commuting from parts I had laying around, flexy but fun

I went with drop bars, the whole thing cost me less than $140 to put together.


----------



## Locojay (Feb 22, 2011)

Saxon9598 said:


> I built one of those up for commuting from parts I had laying around, flexy but fun
> 
> I went with drop bars, the whole thing cost me less than $140 to put together.


I'm way jealous. I spent 3 times as much but yours looks way better LOL. Very nice bike!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Very tasty, Saxon! My commuter is also a rigid mtb with drop bars (91 Schwinn), and I really like that combo.


----------



## Saxon9598 (Sep 15, 2008)

Locojay said:


> I'm way jealous. I spent 3 times as much but yours looks way better LOL. Very nice bike!


Thanks, and dont feel bad, I had lots of take off parts from other builds, I would have spent lots more had I not all the spare stuff.


----------



## Saxon9598 (Sep 15, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Very tasty, Saxon! My commuter is also a rigid mtb with drop bars (91 Schwinn), and I really like that combo.


its actually a 700c hybrid, I threw mountain, road and CX parts at it and this is what came out LOL. It was fun making it all work, especially the rack, disks brakes and trailer.


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

I´ve recent installed a set of SPD Shimano M-540 pedals instead the classic config (straps and cages), and I think it´s much better for long routes, but if you are using the bike around the city and you have to walk a lot... anyway, mountain shoes allow an almost normal walking.

This is a photo from yesterday, in a 40 km route to the Scheveningen beach. There is a bike path trough the dunes from the north of Holland (Alkmaar) to the south (Belgium frontier) and I´m trying to go further everyday I go there.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

on vaca, tried out new rig. 
3" kenda flames instead of susp. fork, alfine'd 1x1, sidecar rig instead of ibert.
heavy!! but still handles well, gears are helping a lot with the sidecar on. alfine's absolutely silent which I love.

EDIT: oh yeah, my kid's a terminator badass...


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

*Voodoo Wazoo*

*This is my Voodoo Wazoo*.


----------



## nickboers (Sep 26, 2009)

I got a "too good to pass up" deal on a frameset, sold my Devinci and built up my new commuter last week.

Raw carbon prototype 2008 Cervelo R3SL, 3T Funda Team fork, Sram Rival and Ritchey Pro/WCS parts. It's so much smoother than the aluminum frame I was riding. It's like the tires are 2.0s with 25psi in them.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

After swapping some parts around I realized I should take some new photos for ID purposes, so...




And the steal-me bike


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

jako7 said:


> my commuter bike


This is sweet. What rack is that?


----------



## Shortys7777 (Aug 1, 2011)

my commuter just got stolen yesterday


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

*My commuter*

Rebuilt 93 GT Outpost. Cheap frame with nice parts.


----------



## dogletree (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow really nice looking bike! Love the clean lines.


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Thanks Dog*



dogletree said:


> Wow really nice looking bike! Love the clean lines.


This is my version of the '74 coffee brown Raleigh Sports I had. I loved that bike, but I sold it because parts are too hard to find...


----------



## dogletree (Aug 5, 2011)

may I ask what kind of truck bag that is? Looks good.

OK this didn't post below the pic I was trying to reply to. Newbee error


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

here are some updated pics of my 93(?) Specialized Hardrock City Bike


----------



## jako7 (May 25, 2010)

whistlesglimberg said:


> This is sweet. What rack is that?


it came with the bike when i bought it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

just moved back from a 35 mile each way twice a month commute along side a busy A road to a more friendly 20miles each way on farm tracks and back roads commute through what is mostly gridlock traffic on roads you can get your car down ...

unfortunantly i only have space for 2 bikes now so made them as versatile as possible - this is my commuter - 29er wheels with a rohloff hub(which is zip tied on and can be fitted back to my ragley as quick as it takes to change tires!) in back on CX tires with old mx Comps , wide flat bars , layback post and long stem to make it fit (frame was the mrs old commuter but she can no longer commute due to a new job)

will be putting drop bars on as soon as i get some levers and cables for it - and a wee bodge for the rohloff of course !

rides alot more stable with they 100mm mx comps than it did with the 80mm noodle sids it came with as new !

heavy as hell and will be getting covered in that black in day light but reflective in the dark tape to make me side visable AND to hide what the bike really is ....


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

My Merida Crossway:

































Upgrades:
BB7 front brake
Truvativ Hussefelt 680mm bar
Kalloy Stem
FUNN Combat Lock Grips
Specialized BG seat (old but better)
CatEye Velo 8

Everything else is stock, it's got 700C Alex rims, currently with 700x42 slicks, but tyre clearance is enough to fit Bontrager 29-0 1.9 Tyres, so I can take it on the trails occasionally as well as commute.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, some great bikes above. Here is my Specialised Hard-rock single speed, or used to be 

The 10 to 14 percent climb on the way home was getting old with no gears. So a Sram X9/X7 2x10 has fixed that problem. Went with the 26/39 chainrings, and hills are a thing of the past. Schwalbe Marathon Supremes on the wheels roll well and so far no flats.

A Topeak MTX rack system carries all I need. New life to an old dog. And a great way to start and finnish the day.

Regards.

Stephen.


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

porter91 said:


> Here is mine. It is a Salsa Fargo want to be, but built up with alot of parts I had around. It is hanging in my office today half way through its 17 mile one way commute.
> View attachment 624291


that is a nice ride...
26" ? 
what is ur tire size?


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

i have been secconded to work in holland for 2/3 months .... living 8 clicks from the office/yard on a lovely cycle path so popped down the local bike shop to seek out their cheapest bike that was "suitable"

spent many years as a bike mechanic and spotted many full size 26c / 700c bikes for 150 euros that had horrendous plastic brakes and cheap gears etc .... then in the corner found a "limit" folding bike.

Rode in on it today - its pretty solid tbh for 99 EUROS !  geared a little low - but ridings riding and ill get souplesse  - 120 RPM is roughly give or take 20kph ..... dynamo lighting , rack and guards .... hinges are clunky and wont stand repeated folding but ill just leave it assembled and ride it !


----------



## nixsound (Mar 9, 2011)

*Rock Lobster*

Tried my best to cover all logos with tape to reduce the nickability. The first pic has my old singlespeed setup with an old chainset and a new sdg saddle. I found the new saddle wasn't as comfy as my old spoon, so I put it back on. Enjoying my new slx groupset and bought some 3m black reflective tape to cover the slx logo on the crank arms.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

>


yes.


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's my new commuter - Motobecan Fantom CXX Cross bike - Steel frame and fork.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone know which Jandd rack this is? I could not find a serial number on it.

Things changed
Rhyno Lite rims w/ Shimano hubs (swapping rear to disc for Tomicog)
Jandd rack
Mary Bars
Brake cables
Jandd Frame bag (LOVE IT, but not as good as my Revelate Tangle bag)
Titec Hellbent
ESI Chunkies

Gearing
36x20 winter
36x16 summer

With the addition of the rear rack this bike will probably see more use by me in the summer, most of the time I loan it out to my mother.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

No idea about the rack, Pink. What`s with the rear brake bolts? Do you have some kind of accessory that mounts up there? An alternate rack setup?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, it's for a fender attachment. During the summer or warmer months I don't use full fenders just clip on style.


----------



## RidersofDslum (Jun 8, 2007)

I am a fair weather commuter. I don't commute in the winter or when it's raining. I carry rain gear in case of rain. My commute is about 4 miles round trip. When I do go to work I do bring the dog in the basket. He goes to work with me. The basket is strapped to a rack using bike tubes from when I replaced the tubes on other bikes. I check the connection almost everytime I use it for carrying the dog.

I do want a fat tire bike with fenders for the winter, but don't really have room for extra bikes.

My commuter is a single speed Open Road. I traded for it. It's from Breckenridge Velo. I am not good with bicycle mechanics. It was nice to get a steezy bike that was re-built like this one. I love how it looks. It's kinda hard sometimes to ride a single speed in the mountains. However it probably burns more calories than a bike with speeds.


----------



## jazclrint (Oct 22, 2005)

As soons as I get the new Campy canti brakes, it really will be full Campy.


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

*My Diamondback Commuter*

Diamondback Podium 1.





































\


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> OOH this makes me think hard about the reincarnation of my nashbike...


...This may be a stupid question, but why do you (or others) run the slick tire on the back?


----------



## OldMountain (Oct 3, 2008)

3 speed SRAM Coaster, Schwalbe Big Apple Tires.
Univega MT Mixte frame.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice! Where is Toto?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Very cool, Old Mountain! It looks like the basket support utilizes canti studs for mounting, but I can`t imagine how it would screw in with both sides. Or does it only mount on the right? Did you make that yourself?


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Cross posting. but just SO STOKED to see my new "car" come together!


----------



## OldMountain (Oct 3, 2008)

*Kansas?*

Nope. Not Kansas.
Yes, I made the basket support brace. 3/8" tubing with a bit of drilling to make 8mm ID.
Just a tight fit. This is actually my wife's. Here is mine....Ol'Mt


----------



## RemusRM (Sep 11, 2011)

36x20 winter
36x16 summer


wow, that is some low gearing...


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)




----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

My first commuter and commute. I'm hooked.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice... I was thinking "city boy" but the last pic blew that theory. Looks like a sweet set-up for the paved/dirt route. Right up my alley. Fenders coming for winter?

Edit: Do the Soma's not have a replaceable derailleur hanger? Interesting...


----------



## vokeswaagin (Sep 1, 2010)

Love this thing! Gets lots of attention and comments too..
Unfortunately im forced to sell it.. got bills to pay!
(message me if interested?) 

Saddle is usually level.. not quite sure how it got a little nose-up.. hmm..


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

J3SSEB said:


> My first commuter and commute. I'm hooked.


OOOohh! I need your bike! Double Cross?

CB, if any steel frames have replaceable hangers, it`s not the norm.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

That Soma is a beaut.

And their Analog goes onto my personal wishlist.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm loving my groove as well.

Speaking of fenders/racks. I cant find a tire contouring fender for my Soma Fork. as it has no eyelets.

and I can fit any of the disc brake specific racks I've found around my disk brake.

Fenders and racks are kinda important to me.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

It seems an easy thing to put a replaceable hanger on a steel frame... Easy enough to re-bend a bent one too, I guess... 

For my front fender (no eyelets, disc brakes) I inserted a star nut upside down into the steerer tube of the fork from the bottom, then used a long bolt through the upper fender mount (which I had to bend 90 degrees. A nut on this long bolt tightened down against the fender, coupled with the long threaded bolt, made it height adjustable. It works well. For the lower mounts, I used a hose clamp around the fork leg on one side, and the upper disc brake mounting point on the other side...just used a longer bolt to mount the brake and put the fender support on the outside, like a washer. 

no rack advice...I'm a backpack guy, sorry.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

^I'd kill for pics of that!

I do backpack. but the sweatpuddles on my shirts from doing that, combine with needing to carry groceries home... makes me want something I can stick wire baskets on!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

CommuterBoy: Yes'ir, I do believe fenders are going on when the weather calls for them. And most of my commute is gravel and country roads. It's nice and quiet. 

Rodar: Yes, that is the Double Cross. So far it is bad ass!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> It seems an easy thing to put a replaceable hanger on a steel frame... Easy enough to re-bend a bent one too, I guess...


Surly's hangers are all built into the frame too. And I think On-One's are too. It's probably some weird steel zen thing.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

Getting my '04' Kona Unit Ready for winter. Added a Big Dumb Fender™ today, now all thats left is to mount my Nokian W240's....


----------



## artemha (Nov 20, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Agwan said:


> ^I'd kill for pics of that!


This is a "suspension corrected" rigid fork, so there's a big gap between the top of the tire and the crown... I struggled with how to get the fender mounted down low by the tire with no mounting points... should work on any fork though...just used a standard star nut inserted up from the bottom.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

artemha: ^^^ Black Sunshine ^^^ That's a cool looking ride.


----------



## valentin_84 (Feb 7, 2010)

Rockfish Dave said:


> Updated Picture...
> 
> By the way I've canned the trailer for all but bike camping. It has just proven to be too cumbersome for me to use for daily commuting duty. I am hoping that the garment bag and rack remove the only aggrivation from my commute.


Nice setup!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

First commute on the new bike, a Kona Honky Inc that I picked up from bonktown. Just put it together last night, I really like it so far. I do need to do something to reduce the reach a bit, either bars with a shallower drop or a seatpost with no setback. Fenders and possibly a rack will be installed this week.

Edit: I'm also taking those stupid stickers off the wheels!


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

This bike has been with me for almost 9 years now. It was my first bike since junior high. It was the first bike I wore bike shorts when riding. It got me to stop smoking. It got me into mountain biking. I even raced it. it has stayed with me through my love affair with singlespeeds, fixies, and my brief stint as a roadie. Now, it is going to be my winter commuter/snow bike. Nothing is original save the frame. It has been broken down and rebuilt 5 times. Check out the cool homemade chain keeper.

































question for you longtime commuters. ....this is my first use of pannier bags. How Do I set them up so my heel does'nt strile the front when I pedal?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Straz85 said:


> First commute on the new bike, a Kona Honky Inc that I picked up from bonktown.


Great looking bike!

But just in case you don't know, a cable and padlock will only be good for keeping drunks and kids from taking your bike. If there are any thieves around then they would be through that in 2 seconds. A basic ulock won't stop a determined thief either, but it would at least buy you a minute or two, and it might encourage them to move on to an easier target.

(Rodar or others may not agree with me  and it really does depend where you're parking. But I had a cable-locked bike stolen from a secure parking garage, so I like to warn people that cables aren't meant to be a primary lock and are just the most basic deterrent)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Newf, I`m not entirely a Cable Guy. In fact, I`m thinking about getting myself a C-lock. It`s like a U-lock except that it doesn`t close up completely, so you save the weight of the extra two inches of material AND you don`t need a key to get it around things!



skankingbiker said:


> This bike has been with me for almost 9 years now. It was my first bike since junior high. It was the first bike I wore bike shorts when riding. It got me to stop smoking. It got me into mountain biking. I even raced it. it has stayed with me through my love affair with singlespeeds, fixies, and my brief stint as a roadie. Now, it is going to be my winter commuter/snow bike. Nothing is original save the frame. It has been broken down and rebuilt 5 times. Check out the cool homemade chain keeper.
> 
> question for you longtime commuters. ....this is my first use of pannier bags. How Do I set them up so my heel does'nt strile the front when I pedal?


Hey, that`s cool to have such a long term buddy who you`ve been through so much with! I hope and expect to spend many years with my commuter too.

Feet hitting? Do the polka dots stick out too far? Maybe you can adjust them in a little bit! :lol:
On the serious side, take a wander through the solutions posted recently in another thread- maybe some of them will work for you:
http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/heels-hit-bag-741377.html


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

newfangled said:


> Great looking bike!
> 
> But just in case you don't know, a cable and padlock will only be good for keeping drunks and kids from taking your bike. If there are any thieves around then they would be through that in 2 seconds. A basic ulock won't stop a determined thief either, but it would at least buy you a minute or two, and it might encourage them to move on to an easier target.
> 
> (Rodar or others may not agree with me  and it really does depend where you're parking. But I had a cable-locked bike stolen from a secure parking garage, so I like to warn people that cables aren't meant to be a primary lock and are just the most basic deterrent)


Thanks for the suggestion. The only reason I just use the cable lock is because the bike rack is at the back entrance of the building I work in, there's almost always co-workers out there (it's the designated smoking area, blah) and it's not visible at all from the street. My bike is usually the only one out there, so on the off chance someone came looking to steal a bike, mine would be the only choice.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

What bars are those, Pink? That looks like a cool set-up for my singletrack option commute.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Commie Cannondale Commuter Commando

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_1016.jpg" >


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

You missed an opportunity to go with:
*C*ommie *C*annondale *C*ommuter *P*hoto


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> What bars are those, Pink? That looks like a cool set-up for my singletrack option commute.


On-One Mary


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

ANOTHER bike, Sizzler !?! Are those the same XT thumb shifters that you`ve been taunting me with ever since you registered here? If they are, how many bikes have they been on?

Nice looking bike there, too. Seems to have a lot of nice shiny paint left after as many birthdays as it must have under its belt!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> ANOTHER bike, Sizzler !?! Are those the same XT thumb shifters that you`ve been taunting me with ever since you registered here? If they are, how many bikes have they been on?
> 
> Nice looking bike there, too. Seems to have a lot of nice shiny paint left after as many birthdays as it must have under its belt!


Haha, this was actually my dad's bike, but he recently upgraded to something nicer so I've been riding it. Unfortunately, I recently sold my XT thumbies with my Bridgestone, and the ones on this bike are just Deore, but they're still better than most modern shifters. Anyway, it's a pretty fun 'old' bike!


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't resist posting a few more:

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_1010.jpg" >

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_1023.jpg" >

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_1014.jpg" >

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_1005.jpg" >


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Dude! What cam? That's an excellent pic ^^^


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

On-One Pompetamine SS. No racks or fenders yet. Tires are too big for fenders to fit ATM, have to go 35 or smaller to fit fenders.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Dude, WANT.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

J3SSEB said:


> Dude! What cam? That's an excellent pic ^^^


Thanks man, the camera is a Canon S5 IS that my buddy gave me, it's very versatile and shoots great shots!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> On-One Pompetamine SS. No racks or fenders yet. Tires are too big for fenders to fit ATM, have to go 35 or smaller to fit fenders.


Nate, is that the fluorescent paint job you mentioned in another thread?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

J3SSEB said:


> Dude! What cam? That's an excellent pic ^^^


Now that you mention it, they are very nice pictures, aren`t they? But no camera questions from me. I`ll give the credit where it`s due :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nate, is that the fluorescent paint job you mentioned in another thread?


glow-in-the-dark, yeah. I'll get some good glowing pictures one of these days. I didn't have my camera on me when I left the office and headed for the dark park on my way home. that would have been a good spot for a glow photo.


----------



## BBXTC (Jan 26, 2011)

i want an awesome old bike


----------



## flipr (Sep 5, 2011)

My commuter / light utility / hybrid:



















Motobecane Gran Turismo, Brooks B.17 saddle, Nitto B352aa bars, Ergon GP1 BioKork Grips, Topeak rack and bag, Shimano Deore controls.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

*New Commuter*

My new commuter, just in time for the beautiful Georgia autumn.


----------



## YellowToys (Jun 20, 2011)

*Nothing Fancy*

Posted in less than $200 bike thread. Craigslist find with addition of rack and fenders that I already had. New lights and computer and I have a reliable intown bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^ Great deal there. One of these days the world`s suply of cheap 90s Trek 8XX, Diamondbacks, HardRocks, and Alpinas will dry up. Without rigid steel mtbs, I really feel for the generation who only knows Next and new "Schwinn" as inexpensive bikes.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

azultoyou said:


> My new commuter, just in time for the beautiful Georgia autumn.


That`s a purdy one for sure! Is it custom built? I don`t recognize the headbadge.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

azultoyou said:


> My new commuter, just in time for the beautiful Georgia autumn.


So nice. Is that a threaded stem with a threadless adapter to get the bars to work?


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

1988 Trek 2000
Full Dura-Ace


----------



## GS833 (Sep 3, 2008)

Here`s mine, made out of a few vintage parts I gathered from local shops and what I had laying around. It runs great and cost me under $100 to build!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i don't typically use the L&M for commuting but definately the knog. 

this is also a play bike one third of the time so i don't change out the tires for commuting.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Sizzler said:


> I can't resist posting a few more:
> 
> <img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_1010.jpg" >
> 
> ...


say there, real nice photo with the centerbeam car passing over the underpass!


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

Short range/multi-modal commuter (Brompton M6R):



















Medium to long range all weather commuter (Canondale CAADX 6 Tiagra):


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

Circle A Cycles out of Providence, RI. A two person team with this one being built by Brain. It rides great as well.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

It's threadless...


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Old Reliable. I throw slicks on this guy when I need to. It's currently a backup.








The do it all 30 lbs. beast on commuter duty until further notice. Pictured with Karmas here.








The W.I.P.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

azultoyou said:


> It's threadless...


Thanks. The frame and fork looked pretty vintage so I couldn't tell. Nice bike.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

i really get a kick out of seeing how very different my idea of a commuter is from everybody else here...ride this to work 35 mi roundtrip, 3-4 times a week...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Love it. I'm scheming something similar with my old nashbike cyclocross frame/fork. What's your gear ratio/tire size?


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

cyclocommuter said:


>


Very nice colour scheme and beautiful photograph. What camera and lens did you use?


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ Love it. I'm scheming something similar with my old nashbike cyclocross frame/fork. What's your gear ratio/tire size?


thanx...it is completely flat here so i ride big gear/inches - it's 48/15 fixed right now. am still hunting for the "perfect" chainring to consider it finished, hehe. those tires are 25c panaracer paselas. they run very big, barely any clearance under the brake.

headed out the door in 10min to ride my baby to work...seeya...


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

skygirl said:


> How in the world did you manage to wire the lights into your wheels?


It's just light from the camera flash reflected by the dorky spoke reflectors. I decided to keep them since I do a lot of riding at night. You can also get LED spoke lights.


----------



## ldt593 (Nov 17, 2011)

There are many nice bikes here thanks for posting.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

charlichin said:


> Very nice colour scheme and beautiful photograph. What camera and lens did you use?


Thanks! That picture was taken using a Canon T1i using an EF 50mm f/1.8 prime lens.


----------



## trail rida (Jul 5, 2011)

my commuter


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

dankilling said:


> View attachment 565495












What make and model rack is that?

Thanks!


----------



## 方方正正 (Nov 23, 2011)

*To work*

To work


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Medic Zero said:


> What make and model rack is that?
> 
> Thanks!


It's a Planet Bike rack with a Wald basket strapped to it. I don't think they make the exact model anymore, but the closest thing would be their KOKO rack. :thumbsup:


----------



## s0180840 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just cleaned both machines, so I took some pics!
First one is my road bike, which is my main commuter. Diamant (Belgian brand, I don't think it exists anymore) alloy frame, size 60, carbon fork, Fulcrum Racing 5's and an Ultegra groupset with Campa Record front derailleur. I bought this thing for about 300 dollars, which is quite a steal given its condition.

Then there's my hardtail, which I use sometimes as well. 2008 Stumpjumper Comp, 21", fully stock except for the wheels (DT Swiss X1800), stem/barends, brake discs and tires (Nokian NBX Lite 2.2).

And the two together:


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

s0180840 said:


> Just cleaned both machines, so I took some pics!
> First one is my road bike, which is my main commuter. Diamant (Belgian brand, I don't think it exists anymore) alloy frame, size 60, carbon fork, Fulcrum Racing 5's and an Ultegra groupset with Campa Record front derailleur. I bought this thing for about 300 dollars, which is quite a steal given its condition.
> 
> Then there's my hardtail, which I use sometimes as well. 2008 Stumpjumper Comp, 21", fully stock except for the wheels (DT Swiss X1800), stem/barends, brake discs and tires (Nokian NBX Lite 2.2).
> ...


Dude that road bike is sexy!


----------



## s0180840 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well thanks!
To be honest I wasn't really fond of it the first time I saw it, I didn't really like the tribals.
But now it looks ok to me, and being almost 10 years old it's just in great shape.
If you want a large size, with good components, for that kind of money, you can't be too picky, can you? 
The only thing really hurting my eyes are the pedals, but they can be useful in urban situations. Might slap 520's on it as well someday.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Changing of the Season by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

Not as many Xtra-cycles as i thought there would be! everyone has em in my town!

anyway, my commuter bikes....

The caad2.....ahh....such a sexy bike. You cant tell from the picture, but when in sunlight the frame is a sparkly greenish blue (you can kind of see it in the fork). its beautiful

Now the rock hopper....I bought the bike for 40$, added a rack, milk crate, and bmx handlebars (from a childrens bicycle)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice pair you`ve got there, MDS. What year is the C-dale?

EDIT: Whoops- I see it in your signature. Nevermind


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

mountaindudespike said:


> Now the rock hopper....I bought the bike for 40$, added a rack, milk crate, and bmx handlebars (from a childrens bicycle)


The milk crate is the bomb! :thumbsup:


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

This is my 1999 Mongoose DX 5.3 with a few era appropriate upgrades (fork, wheels, bar, headet, etc). Got it for free from work in mint condition.

Here it is in its current state. I really like the flat bar with the slight back sweep, especially with the nubby bar ends. I just put on the Small Block 8s for the oncoming crappy weather, normally more road friendly tires on.








Edit: And here it is with the new lights and fenders;









And the faster summer/spring commuter


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

markaitch said:


> i really get a kick out of seeing how very different my idea of a commuter is from everybody else here...ride this to work 35 mi roundtrip, 3-4 times a week...


really? a whole whack of one-braked fixies on here! 3 on this page alone!
(in various states of shininess of course)

wanna really have fun? zip back to the beginning, and follow people's different bike builds as the seasons change!! 
I think I've got 4 different bikes in this thread alone, maybe more. 
everything from my 56x16 gardin to the 3" gazzaloddi'd 1x1!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/Yeti-1.jpg" >


----------



## mikejohnmillar (Dec 15, 2011)

that brompton is class!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

My "if I can park in a safe place" and good bike "The Duchess". (New emerald fleck translucent over black powdercoat, new fenders, and light revision following upgrade to 700C and 3 X 10 speed):



On the roll at night:

Pedal lights1.mov - YouTube

Oldy but not moldy.

BrianMc


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I love the air horn.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Normbilt said:


> Changing of the Season by normbilt, on Flickr


Went through your photo set on flickr and I did not realize you were at Gnomefest 8.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Ride To Work This Morning

December Frost by normbilt, on Flickr


December Frost  by normbilt, on Flickr

Ride Home From work

December Sunset by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> Brass!


Brian, how old is the frame?


----------



## muayteg (Apr 3, 2011)

Just picked up a 12 speed off craigslist.LOTUS excelle, based on some research, I think its a 1987. Needs a little work, but it has brand new kenda tires and it brakes well, and shifts ok.


----------



## muayteg (Apr 3, 2011)

So far, Ive replaced those pedals with some new bear traps I had lying around. Cleaned everything,removed that nasty orange tape.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

*Busted old bike. New hotness.*

People who remember my recent threads know I've been having a bad couple of weeks for vehicles. Almost no sooner had I replaced the broken handlebar on my previous commuter, I broke the chainstay. It's got 126mm spacing and everything else on it was pretty chewed so I decided to just get a whole new bike.


raleigh portland 001 by Andrew183, on Flickr

You can find pictures of the Portland looking pretty all over the 'net, so meh. This is my Portland. I bought it from a friend who moved all his bikes over to SRAM a couple years ago, so that's what it has. It's surprisingly easy to get used to and to switch back and forth. The rack and fenders came off my old bike. Getting the rack on ended up being a bit of a challenge.


raleigh portland 004 by Andrew183, on Flickr

The dropouts have a concave curve on the outside and the seatstays and chainstays are quite wide. I think it's to make room for the disc brake on the left, and for symmetry on the right. Whatever the reason, I couldn't just bolt my rack straight to the chainstay. My friend had a special disc-specific rack that mounted to the quick release. Not something I want to deal with when I get a flat, and he said he couldn't get it to clear fenders. I had a plan 'B' involving installation of that rack, but with a little modification by a Dremel to make room for the fender hardware, its spacers were perfect to make my rack clear the dropout.

Speaking of dropouts, if you couldn't see why I got rid of the silver bike in the first pic, here's a closer look.


raleigh portland 005 by Andrew183, on Flickr

Turns out the dropouts and rear triangle were steel, btw.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Daybreak on the Winter Solstice with a nice glaze of black ice.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Brian, how old is the frame?


It was built in 1980. First built up in 1981.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

Ride's been so bad lately due to all the construction I almost started taking my Anthem. Potholes, poorly covered new pipelines, metal hole covers, paving stones, broken up paving, big sandbars and yea broken bottles. My cheap Fuji aluminum road bike was rattling my teeth loose. No room for wider tires as they need to clear the road brakes. No room for fenders for the muddy crud.

So I bought a 'comfort bike'. Novara E.T.A. from REI. Thought I would give those mustache bars a try but it took a couple of rides to realize they are not for me. 
Also that Alivio triple. I hate triples. So I put on an old MTB riser bar and new 2x SRAM X5 cranks, 26/39, with a 11~27 Ultegra 9spd cassette.

The REI dorks actually had used shift cable for the cable disk brakes. Wack, no wonder they were mushy. Changed that and the brakes actually work well. Will get some Vittoria Randoneer Hyper tires as that should drop a lb. Right now it weighs 30lbs with everything but the tiny satchel and lights (but with the battery on the seatpost). 








It actually rides really nice. I had forgotten how nice Steel, even cheap steel, rides. It's heavy but I don't mind. Most the dead weight is in those wheels, and yea I ordered another set from Prowheelbuilder. Nothing fancy, Velocity stuff, should drop two lbs total with them and the new tires. This wheelset will get some cross tires, and I will do some fun trail riding with it this summer.


----------



## Alkoholger (Nov 2, 2011)

This bike was handed down to me in a horrible condition. A weekend of digging through movingboxes i had pretty much everything to redo it. The result is above. An excellent ride.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Alkoholger said:


> This bike was handed down to me in a horrible condition.


Hate to break it to yah...still is in horrible condition

.....at least in the looks department.


----------



## Alkoholger (Nov 2, 2011)

skankingbiker said:


> Hate to break it to yah...still is in horrible condition
> 
> .....at least in the looks department.


I know its not a looker.  Mechanically its flawless. Just makes it not so attractive to thieves(Big problem in my town).


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

No way...that is a sexy beast :lol:


----------



## off_road (Jul 7, 2007)

rufio said:


> Old Reliable. I throw slicks on this guy when I need to. It's currently a backup.


The 820 is a true beast, it has never let me down even riding with a complete flat on the rear for a whole day. I use it for my rain / snow commuter in college. Here is a picture of it from freshman year.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

The new commuter. 1993 (I think) Bianchi Europa. Saved from a guy who didnt know what he had who was just going to throw it away. Added a specialized seat, salsa bar tape, michelin pro race 3s, and dropped the old drivetrain and downtube shifters. 40/16 gearing.

when i got it









now


----------



## Teodor (Oct 10, 2011)

:X This Bianchi is awsome


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice! same crank/middle ring that came on it? magic gear?


----------



## addctd2adrnlne (Jul 23, 2005)

My Gary Fisher Triton with slick 700c tires just wasn't cutting it in the snow. Not sure how I made it through last winter on that bike...

So this winter, after going down hard on my shoulder I decided it was time get on something that could fit studded tires. Well a 29er hardtail should definitely be able to accomdate that.

2011 Trek Sawyer (Fisher Collection) - Removed the gears and put on a 46x18 gear for my 10 mile commute. Great gear for clear to moderately snowy roads. A bit tall for heavy snowfall. But I am loving the Nokian Hakkapelitta 240 count 700x40 studded tires that put on the bike.

Sorry for the poor photo, taken with my phone on the shore of Lake Medota during a moderate snowfall in Madison, WI.


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

Browsing through the thread, looking for a rear fender for my commuter and this looks really nice. any idea what brand, model, etc. Looks like it only attaches to the brake bar and can be removed easily.


----------



## em6901 (Feb 21, 2011)

*1999 trek navigator*

Picked it up at the thrift store for 19.99. After grips, handlebar, seat, and some elbow grease I have a decent campus commuter. I know it looks a lil mountain bikeish, thats because I ride it every now and then on the smoother trails. And yes that is a flex stem.


----------



## Cloudbase (Jun 3, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

sweet Sawyer... I've been using mine to commute this winter in Madison as well....


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

It won't be a commuter for a few months, but I picked this up tonight:



I volunteer at the local bike co-op and have been on the hunt for a project bike to turn into a dinglespeed, big-appled cruiser.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

It looks like a good candidate for the project. Are you going to keep the flat bars or go with something more swept and cruiserish?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Well commuterboy even had me thinking about bullhorns, so I'm using the term "cruiser" pretty loosely.  The straight bar will stay for awhile, but I'll root through the co-op to see what they've got, and I might get a quill>aheadset adapter so I could use all of the spare stems/bars I've got kicking around.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

Teodor said:


> :X This Bianchi is awsome





CommuterBoy said:


> Very nice! same crank/middle ring that came on it? magic gear?


Thanks guys! and yeah, its a magic gear of 40 16 with a very stretched chain.. im in the process of trying to find a magic gear for a new unstretched chain at the moment. So far i love it!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Alright, it still won't be a commuter for a few months but at least now it looks like a bike:



Built up with the stuff I had kicking around, but I still need to get a rear v-brake, a big BBG bashguard, the dingle gears, and maybe a chaintug.

I've tensioned up and trued the wheels and they seem to be in good shape. It's a 135mm rear hub crammed into a 130mm frame, so I may coldset it at some point, but I'm hoping that the tighter spacing will maybe let me use a quickrelease with less slipping in the horizontal dropouts. The botton bracket shell had an old bb sheared off inside of it, but with a lot of wd40 and the creative use of a wrench I was able to thread it out. The headset is heavily indexed, but I picked up some loose bearings and I'm hoping that switching them for the old caged bearings will help that.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Sheared off BB? How the heck could that happen? Anyway, good job getting it out. Looking good!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ it was definitely weird. I went to install the bb, but on the driveside there was already this 1/2" wide ring threaded all the way into the shell. I couldn't get a tool on it from the outside, so I ended up wedging the handle of a large wrench into it and was able to gently unthread it and get it out.


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Took the day off work today. Wasn't feeling to well. So I slapped together this 2X1 roadie. It is an older Bianchi Campione that I picked up super cheap from a yard sale. This was way back when I first started cycling and I was more into road riding. I picked this up with the intention to make it a fixed gear bike. That never happened and it ended up sitting the the attic above the garage. I built the rear wheel today and did not really have chain line or gearing figured out for this so I made it a 2X1 with parts from the garage. Specifically my SRAM x.9 rear derailleur that I had sitting around from my old Trek.

It's a 52/42X17. After a very short test ride I think I'm pretty happy with the outcome and I like the super tight chain wrap from the SRAM derailleur/tensioner. It's comfortable and I think that I will be able to ride it too and from work in the summer when my injuries fully heal, I am done with physical therapy and I can put down the effort.










A better look at the drivetrain










I'll put the clipless pedals on soon. I am also looking into doing drop bars with drop levers. As much as I like the flat bars I think I prefer the older drop bars for this bike. It also weighs about 26 lbs.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

That`s an interresting idea, Rufio. Are you planning to leave both deraillers there permanently, or just trying things out?


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> That`s an interresting idea, Rufio. Are you planning to leave both deraillers there permanently, or just trying things out?


Right now I am just trying things out. I kinda like it they way it is. I think I need to try a couple different configurations before I get a solid build going. I do like the double ring in the front. It helps with the climbs/keeps me from topping out. The downtube shifter will take some getting used to. That SRAM is mostly in place as a tensioner, I may not ever change it out and keep using it like that. I did notice that this frame has the braze on adapters for cable stops so If I ever feel inclined I could build this out to be a full fledged road bike with actual road bike parts.


----------



## hellorwin (Feb 9, 2012)

ghost_rider_x said:


> Browsing through the thread, looking for a rear fender for my commuter and this looks really nice. any idea what brand, model, etc. Looks like it only attaches to the brake bar and can be removed easily.


it's like planet bike clip-ons hybrid fender, but im not sure


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I had something like that a while ago. It didn't do much.

IMO, either full fenders or the clip-ons that attach to the seat stay are the way to do it.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's my Kona unit setup for my daily winter commute here in NH:









And here it is after I put my Fat Franks on it tonight, its basically summer here lately!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ghost_rider_x said:


> Browsing through the thread, looking for a rear fender for my commuter and this looks really nice. any idea what brand, model, etc. Looks like it only attaches to the brake bar and can be removed easily.


Hey ghost_rider_x,

I don't remember the brand....picked it up at some random bike store, but I know SKS makes an almost identical model


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

First ride on the newly completed dinglespeed beater/commuter/trailerhauler:





The 2.35 Big Apples are cushy, but they sure do put up a fight. I'm still not sure what bar/stem I'm going to use (I think the one that's on there leaves me a little too stretched out), but I might go with something really wide just to give me more leverage for turning those monsters.


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

newfangled said:


> The 2.35 Big Apples are cushy, but they sure do put up a fight. I'm still not sure what bar/stem I'm going to use (I think the one that's on there leaves me a little too stretched out), but I might go with something really wide just to give me more leverage for turning those monsters.


Heck yeah! Parallax hubs. Got those on one of my commuter bikes :thumbsup:.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ mismatched wheels.  The rear is a skinny mavic rim with the parallax hub, and the front is a little wider but totally generic.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Newf, what do you mean that your tires put up a fight? Tough to mount?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ getting them on was fine, but I find that there's a really noticeable resistance when turning.

Which is weird because earlier this winter I spent a month riding beefy, wirebead, 29er tires with 120 screws through them, so I'm certainly no stranger to monstrously heavy tires. 

I think it might be because I'm not used to slicks, and so the Big Apples roll much nicer than my heavy knobbies, but when I turn it just feels...different. The knobbies break away onto their transition knobs, while the BAs just keep gripping throughout the turn, or something like that? I'm not really sure, and I really need to play around some more, but I'm sure I'll get used to them.

edited to add:

I don't know anything about the front rim so it might be a total tank, and the bars are a lot narrower than what I'm used to. So it kindof feels like there's a gyroscope strapped to the front end, and I figured that was because of the tires, but it really could be a bunch of things.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

well that makes sense, I guess.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I just went and swapped the bar for a 710mm one that I had in my parts bin. I took a few spins around the parking garage, and the bike feels a lot more "normal" to me now. So I guess it wasn't the tires, but was just the weirdness of a new bike setup. When you get your Big Apples you probably won't even notice a change.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*some sirrus upgrades*

i posted some pics before but added some upgrades so i figured i would throw some more pics up. i added a 50.00 craigslist bob trailer dont use it much but couldnt beat the price,then some specialized infinity flakjacket 700x35c tires, a titec h-bar with bar tape and ergon grips,also a specialized phenom expert saddle, and a rear cat eye auto reflex light on the rear of the rack, and a greenfield kickstand. hopefully if i can ever put my mountain bike away i will get some more miles on it and give you a better ride report on how everything is working.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I just love my full fenders at this time of year. They do a great job of taming the slushy salt saturated coating on the roads. 

...posted my winter ride way back in post #541.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Kas, did the Bob already have the kickstand on it when you got it? I don`t think I`ve seen one like that before.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Kas, did the Bob already have the kickstand on it when you got it? I don`t think I`ve seen one like that before.


yes when i got it it already had the kickstand on it not sure if they added it or not i can get a better pic if you need it.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That's interesting. Pretty sure that's an add-on. that white plastic plate just in front of the kickstand on the Bob is what contacts the ground when you lean it over... when mine is full it holds the whole bike up when you lean it over so that spot hits the ground. No need for a kickstand on the bike or the trailer. Might not be heavy enough to hold the bike up with nothing in the trailer though ...? .


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I've got a question for the BOB owners:

Is the yoke/hitch that connects to the bike short enough that you can spin it around 180degrees so that it fits inside the body of the trailer? (Or if that description is confusing, basically I'm wondering how compact you can make a BOB when you're not using it?)

I'm planning on getting a trailer this year, and I like the idea of a singlewheel, but will probably end up with something like this - CROOZER Designs. Quality bicycle trailers - because I really need something that's packs up pretty small.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sort of... the fork hits the supports on the edge of the 'trailer' part when you try to swing it all the way around. You can accomplish this 'compact' storage position though, by removing the long bolt that connects the 'fork' to the 'trailer' and removing the fork completely, and then re-installing it 'inside' the trailer in the position that you describe. Does that make sense? 
Takes less than a minute. This is how they come shipped.

Edit: My experience is with the 'Yak 28', which is their 29er/700c model. The fork on the 26" trailer should be a little shorter, but I still don't think it would be short enough to swing around without removing it. It's easy to remove though...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks CB, that does make sense.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Cold snow , sleet , rain and sun light all in one day on my way to work....


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

A little out of the way......


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Somewhere beneath all that it's a scattante x330 frame.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Buggyr333 said:


> Somewhere beneath all that it's a scattante x330 frame.


That's one badass looking ride!!!!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Groovy, Buggyr!

Huskywolf, is all that frozen stuff in San Diego?!?


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Frozen stuff here in SD? doesn't sound right.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Not to me it doesn`t, but I`m not all that familiar with the area and don`t know how implausible it would be. The poster two up from you also has San Diego listed as home in his profile, which doesn`t mean that`s where the snowy pics were from. Just looking to educate myself a little


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^Groovy, Buggyr!
> 
> Huskywolf, is all that frozen stuff in San Diego?!?


I was wondering if some one would notice.

It is East county in Descanso which is what some San Diegan's would call the boonies. Rode from my house down Viejas grd rode into Alpine. Very fun ride with most of it going downhill it was just really cold hah. :thumbsup:


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

1998 Raleigh F-500


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

*Diamondback Road/Commuter*

Here is my current commuter...At some point, I want to get a dedicated commuter, single speed...this is my road bike-turned commuter...other than my full-suspension mtb and my rigid SS, this is all I have for commuting at the moment...

I put two tail lights on it...two headlights...an alien and a Bontrager rear rack...and some Shimano clip platforms..


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

in2theforest said:


> 1998 Raleigh F-500


"It's got a cop motor, a 440 cubic inch &#8230;It's got Cop tires, Cop suspension , Cop shocks."&#8230; Elwood Blues


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

bedwards1000 said:


> "It's got a cop motor, a 440 cubic inch &#8230;It's got Cop tires, Cop suspension , Cop shocks."&#8230; Elwood Blues


What do you say, is it the new Bluesmobile or what?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Don't you be jumping any drawbridges with it.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

hesston said:


> Here is my current commuter...At some point, I want to get a dedicated commuter, single speed...this is my road bike-turned commuter...other than my full-suspension mtb and my rigid SS, this is all I have for commuting at the moment...
> 
> I put two tail lights on it...two headlights...an alien and a Bontrager rear rack...and some Shimano clip platforms..


What's that you are using on your spokes?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm always looking for a good way to tastefully vandalize my bikes to deter thieves - I think a big "POLICE" on the downtube might be a winner. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

BeastRider said:


> What's that you are using on your spokes?


I suspect lightweights: here

Pic before rebuild showing an ANSI vest draped over top tube and seat in beams of pickup.


Very visible when angle of reflectance back to driver is good. (About 20 feet and 1 second away form being broadside in front of a car at a cross street).

BrianMc


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

newfangled said:


> I'm always looking for a good way to tastefully vandalize my bikes to deter thieves - I think a big "POLICE" on the downtube might be a winner. :thumbsup:


Unless you happen to live in a thug/gangsta ridden area....then you might become more of a target.....


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

newfangled said:


> I'm always looking for a good way to tastefully vandalize my bikes to deter thieves - I think a big "POLICE" on the downtube might be a winner. :thumbsup:


It's a retired police bike I found a few years ago on craigslist. When I obtained it, it still had the blue and red flashing lights, but missing the accompanying battery pack.The seller advised me to remove or cover the POLICE decal. I checked with officers with two different departments and they told me that as long as I was not impersonating a police officer it is not a problem. I rarely leave it unattended. It could deter or attract thieves. 
It handles very well with the GEAX Easy Rider tires. It has been a great bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^It might get you run over in Indiana, but otherwise it`s dang cool! It really had blue and red flashers? I can`t say for sure, but I really don`t think the cop bikes around here have those.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I've seen the Police bike lights on a web page and on security bikes at the airport.

If you ever have trouble with the 'POLICE' label, just add two small labels:

"This is not an unmarked" in front of the "POLICE" and 'bike'; behind. Just leave them all guessing!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

in2theforest said:


> It's a retired police bike I found a few years ago on craigslist. When I obtained it, it still had the blue and red flashing lights, but missing the accompanying battery pack.The seller advised me to remove or cover the POLICE decal. I checked with officers with two different departments and they told me that as long as I was not impersonating a police officer it is not a problem. I rarely leave it unattended. It could deter or attract thieves.
> It handles very well with the GEAX Easy Rider tires. It has been a great bike.


Friend of mine had blue and red flashers on his bike, the police confiscated the unit, but the police up here are real jerks.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Medic Zero said:


> Friend of mine had blue and red flashers on his bike, the police confiscated the unit, but the police up here are real jerks.


I have blue and white LED's on the front of mine. No problems here with the police.....


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Winter Commuter*

I don't care who you are, that's a sexy bike.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow could that fox fork match any better? That's purdy.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

BeastRider said:


> I have blue and white LED's on the front of mine. No problems here with the police.....


You probably just haven't run into the right cop yet.  In most states, blue is reserved for emergency vehicles.

Taking a whole bike still seems like overkill.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> *Winter Commuter* I don't care who you are, that's a sexy bike.


Well if you're only using it in winter, I can babysit it for you next summer.  No FS here yet.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^ Even if it didn't get fully utilized in the summer I think it might be just a tad large for your. It is an XL frame.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Still working on my Access/Cowbell/barends bike...and when I want to rest my road bike, I commute on a K2 Enemy CX.

Picked the frame up for $10 at the swap a few years ago, so I was dedicated -the motto: to dig deep in my parts bin and utilize anything and everything to make a fun, safe commuter.
I did have to buy spokes and the fork. I have so many Hayes Mag brakes, they are beyond count. 
The dirt drop bar came free w some levers I wanted, so I cast some shims for the brake lever clamps.

It was nice to put to use many decent parts; bring them back alive and purposeful- feels good, as does the bike, great balance. 
Yea, it stops pretty well, never overpowers the grip patch, though I'm sure I could. 
Two years now, and nary a touch, PLENTY of miles...

*Had the brake wall rims already, stuck to the motto-*


















*Bored out some old Alivio shift levers-*









*Been rebuilding a stash of 747s*









*Happy to be using me I-Beam RF 172.5 cranks*









*Actually have two real good grip positions w brake, certainly in the hook*









*Added a bit of prepadding...oh, you can see?*









*I love her, from the ashes... even sees an occasional charity ride. 
What is cool, is how late you can get on the brakes on the steepest hills, 
where on my road bike I'd be deep in pulsing, far back.*

More Access Cowbell soon...


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

grandsalmon said:


> Still working on my Access/Cowbell/barends bike...and when I want to rest my road bike, I commute on a K2 Enemy CX.
> 
> Picked the frame up for $10 at the swap a few years ago, so I was dedicated -the motto: to dig deep in my parts bin and utilize anything and everything to make a fun, safe commuter. I did have to buy spokes and the fork. I have so many Hayes Mag brakes, they are beyond count. The dirt drop bar came free w some levers I wanted, so I cast some shims for the brake lever clamps.
> 
> ...


Nicely done!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

That`s killer, Salmon! You cast shims and bored the shifter clamps? Damn! How do you mount shifters to bore them? I love the crank arms, too.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Great looking bike. I love the bars. It looks so...Grant Peterson.


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

BeastRider said:


> What's that you are using on your spokes?


Some sort of reflective strips...you put them on your spokes...it is like a little piece of tape...I can't remember the name of them...If you look in the "Lighting" section of MTBR, you should find them there....mega cheap, I remember that - and HIGHLY reflective...whoever the company is, it is the same place I got the frame reflective tape too (in black to mask it).


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Those shifter mounts are terrific.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## dr. jekyll (Feb 15, 2012)

*My Daily Driver*

Here's some pic's of my daily driver. I recycled the frame and fork with the stem, bars, and crank from someones trash heap about 2 years ago. I put my own spin on it and have been cruising the streets on it ever since. I used to ride it without brakes around the streets of New Haven but I recently relocated to Boston and Mass drivers are nuts so I threw the front brake on. Fenders in the winter and fenderless for the rest of the year. Love it.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

dr. jekyll said:


> Here's some pic's of my daily driver. I recycled the frame and fork with the stem, bars, and crank from someones trash heap about 2 years ago. I put my own spin on it and have been cruising the streets on it ever since. I used to ride it without brakes around the streets of New Haven but I recently relocated to Boston and Mass drivers are nuts so I threw the front brake on. Fenders in the winter and fenderless for the rest of the year. Love it.


nice ride! i used a very similar supra sport (though in metalic blue) as a fixed gear commuter for a couple years. that was a great ride, plenty fast and very rugged.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Vintage Univega Club?*

This is my summer daily driver. For years it was my only choice other than my mountain bike. It's a Viva Sport, not a Supra Sport but I think they are pretty much the same bike. Out of all my bikes I ride it the most.

Trash heap! If you see another one let me know. I've kept my eye out for a backup.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

makes me miss the supra sport! was a great ride, just a little small for me. opted update an 80's schwinn letour that fits perfect. now, the letour shares commuting time with my surly CC.


----------



## dr. jekyll (Feb 15, 2012)

rjwall said:


> nice ride! i used a very similar supra sport (though in metalic blue) as a fixed gear commuter for a couple years. that was a great ride, plenty fast and very rugged.


Nice dude. It's not a light frame at all but it sure is rugged. I've been beating the crap out of it for about 2 years now and it's held up great. I'd like to know what year the frame is.


----------



## dr. jekyll (Feb 15, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> Trash heap! If you see another one let me know. I've kept my eye out for a backup.


Seriously..... Left for dead against a tree with a bunch of other crap. I had to have it!


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

*I am just too impatient*

I see a lot of posts without fenders and racks, so I'm going to do the opposite. 
You'll have to use your imagination; can you picture it?

Here's my commuter: "Pre-Bike"










Brooks Flyer Saddle, Velo Orange 700c 45mm Stainless Steel Fenders, V.O. Dajia Stainless Steel Expedition Rack, 
Evo Integrated Handlebar/Basket (shown upside down), Axiom Appalachian Panniers, Fenix Flashlight Holder, 
CountyCom AA Maratac Extreme Tactical Flashlight, AirZound Horn, and Dinosaur Squeeze "Bell". 
Not Shown: RavX Rear Rack LED Tail Light and ODI Ruffian Lock-On Grips.

No weight weenie stuff here!

The missing link, the actual bike, is still on it's way here. I can hardly wait! 
This will be my first "real" commuter bike, yet I've always wanted one. 
I jumped on some new old stock at JensonUSA, an "Urban" 2010 Rocky Mountain Metropolis YYZ. 
It's on the UPS truck now. I just hope all this stuff fits.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

That is a SERIOUS rack! :rockon: Hang in there while you await the bike!


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> That is a SERIOUS rack! :rockon: Hang in there while you await the bike!


I'm freaking out, man. I just hope there's enough clearance on the 20" frame for that headlight to stay mounted underneath the handlebar basket like that, with room for the front fender. Hopefully, the headtube will be long enough without adding anymore headset spacers. :cornut: (which I can't really do with the stock fork anyhow)


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> That`s killer, Salmon! You cast shims and bored the shifter clamps? Damn! How do you mount shifters to bore them? I love the crank arms, too.


This is second time I've bored out some clamps to fit. The others were for some Midge bars on my MB-1 ...another "commuter", serious touring bike. Removal of material will NOT impair them.

The Alivio shifting pods unbolt from their clamps- damn convenient because this is where we leave the fine machining behind. Shimano, at the time, did a nice perch out of aluminum (be nylon/plastic now). This leaves a great surface to clamp in a bench vice and grind-mad w a super course rasp bit (for soft wood or plaster) in the shape of a mini dildo: 2"x3/4"...comes cheap w a kit of shapes. I sharpie a line along inside lip to gauge the progress, removing approx 50%. w 3/8" drill. It all is quite quick, so constant muscling of the bit around is necessary; the teeth are too...severe to get gummed, but it does the job well. A dremel or rat tail file would take freaking forever. For a floor drill press, cinch the bit, set low rpm, and move the clamp around by hand.

The shims were easy as I have a little furnace, and a large collection of aluminum cans. I canted one brake in the position I wanted ( the Hayes bolts backed off quite a bit ), then inserted soft casting wax into opposing gaps. I made four "plugs", and used just one brake, as the other side is mirror to it. I touched them up, made a small U-tree and cast in plaster (as aluminum doesn't need to get that hot to require ceramic slip). I heated the wax out (lost wax method). Heap of cans molten, slag scraped, poured, cooled, tossed to the floor, shims trimmed, finished, inserted w epoxy film...blah...blah...blah
The resulting impressions of the cast shims keep them from squirting out under torque, and now end of diatribe.

Could one do it in the backwoods with wood, pitch, and a sharp knife? Probably.

.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Wow, Salmon. I never would have thought that aluminum could be cast without some kind of inert gas chamber. Pretty cool. I`ve never tried casting anything, but maybe it would be worth a shot one of these days.



Gritter said:


> I see a lot of posts without fenders and racks, so I'm going to do the opposite.
> You'll have to use your imagination; can you picture it?
> 
> Here's my commuter: "Pre-Bike"


:lol:
I saw those integrated basket things on a webstore someplace. Glad somebody got one and I`m looking forward to seeing it on your bike-to-be.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been taking a picture of my bike every night after work on my ride home. Sorry to post so many pictures at once!


Night Bike 1 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr

Night Bike 2 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr

Night Bike 3 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr

Night Bike 4 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr

Night Bike 5 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr

Night Bike 6 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr

Night Bike 7 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr

Night Bike 8 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr

Night Bike 9 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Those are some really nice pictures, but they're all from basically the same angle of the bike (Unit?). I'd be willing to bet you're an a$$man?


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

Gritter said:


> Those are some really nice pictures, but they're all from basically the same angle of the bike (Unit?). I'd be willing to bet you're an a$$man?


Haha, yeah, I know, I guess I just really like that angle! On future rides i'll be changing it up a bit. Who knows, maybe i'll end up being a 'fork' or 'bars' guy after all.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

That Kona looks like it has a story, like you've tinkered with it for ages. I don't usually want to take someone else's bike for a spin, but that one... I do.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^Wow, Salmon. I never would have thought that aluminum could be cast without some kind of inert gas chamber. Pretty cool. I`ve never tried casting anything, but maybe it would be worth a shot one of these days.


You can carve anything out of Styrofoam, stick it in the ground w a feeder/funnel, no need for displacement of air; the foam just burns away to nothing. As kids we use to buy a bag of coal, get out an Electrolux vacuum and reverse it. Dig a big hole, stick a thick iron pot in the middle w the coal and cover it w an equally thick steel plate. After carving our SFoam objects, we'd bury them in the ground w sand (moisture is a no-no). Get the coal burning, switch the vacuum on( attached to a steel pipe, entering the bottom of pit) and watch the Father's aluminum recycling disappear. He was a heavy beer drinker, and the first time he got pissed, until we showed him our alum castings. He couldn't believe ALL his cans could equal just a few rinky-dink objects. We stopped when we got it too hot and melted the iron, sprouted a hole (I don't know- that's pretty hot, doubt it) - needed a refractory/clay/graphite vessel (flower pot!).










here's a pic of sandcasting w aluminum- different tecnique, but Google and find how easy it can be. I went on to major in Sculpture, teach...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Great photos, Whistle, photography must be your other hobby, if not your work.

Cool aluminum casting info, Salmon. I have seen little homemade smelters at a few salvage yards, you could see how they made ingots of aluminum from the scrap. I have not actually seen them used anymore though, because of the air pollution laws.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

Agwan said:


> That Kona looks like it has a story, like you've tinkered with it for ages. I don't usually want to take someone else's bike for a spin, but that one... I do.


Thanks! I'm sure it has a great story, but I only know part of it. I bought it about a year ago from a girl(!) on craigslist who was moving out of state and needed to get rid of all her stuff. She had previously lived in Philadelphia and had ridden it a lot there.

When I got the bike it was covered with stickers that I carefully removed, perhaps taking a bit of the bike's character and story with it. I've changed a few things, added new rims and tires etc. I almost feel bad, I got it for $180 and I could tell she was a little sad to let it go, it was probably worth more.



mtbxplorer said:


> Great photos, Whistle, photography must be your other hobby, if not your work.


Thank you! It's just a hobby, something to keep me busy.

Here's shots from the past two days.

Night Bike Ride 10 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr

Night Bike Ride 11 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^No more bike butt?


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

It's really confusing... My bike is WAY nicer than this... yet I have this overwhelming need to take it for a spin.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

grandsalmon said:


> *Bored out some old Alivio shift levers-*


Awesome set-up. Love it.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

Tonight's photo was brought to you by Bern® helmets, producing the finest in protective head wear since 2004.


Night Bike 12 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

whistlesglimberg said:


> Tonight's photo was brought to you by Bern® helmets, producing the finest in protective head wear since 2004.
> 
> 
> Night Bike 12 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


That bike pouts like a model on the catwalk  seriously great photos.


----------



## snoskier16 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here is my 1996 Cannondale R400 setup with an Axiom SLX Road rear rack and Ortlieb Office panniers. I've only just put it together, but my 25 mile round trip commute is a breast with this setup!


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*My new Troll...*

Picked this up yesterday, had the first commute today, everything I hoped for.

Just need some bags on the rack, any suggestions, I have been looking at various Ortlieb panniers. Anyone using these, or any others that I should look at?


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

Surly in OZ said:


> Picked this up yesterday, had the first commute today, everything I hoped for.
> 
> Just need some bags on the rack, any suggestions, I have been looking at various Ortlieb panniers. Anyone using these, or any others that I should look at?


I've never run panniers, so I cant offer much help. Looks like a really sweet ride. I've been eyeing a troll for a while, such a versatile bike.



Surly in OZ said:


> That bike pouts like a model on the catwalk  seriously great photos.


Thanks! Here's last nights:


Night Bike 13 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr

While I was taking this I looked to my left just in time to see the craziest shooting star i've ever seen. It seriously looked like someone blew up a unicorn. The local news station even ran a story on it today


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Surly in OZ said:


> Picked this up yesterday, had the first commute today, everything I hoped for.
> 
> Just need some bags on the rack, any suggestions, I have been looking at various Ortlieb panniers. Anyone using these, or any others that I should look at?


If you are just starting out the Ortleibs might be something you may not need. I would start with something cheaper and make sure you are going to need them first. Ortleibs ARE a fantastic product bu they aren't for everybody......


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

Surly in OZ said:


> Picked this up yesterday, had the first commute today, everything I hoped for.
> 
> Just need some bags on the rack, any suggestions, I have been looking at various Ortlieb panniers. Anyone using these, or any others that I should look at?


I'm using the Axiom Appalachian panniers that have 1220 cubic inch capacity. They are durable and have kept my items dry. I'm satisfied with them and they are very affordable compared to other panniers.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm using Seattle Sports Titans. They work great when I use them, but I'm fifteen minutes away from school and need a bag I can walk around with anyway, so I don't use them much. I posted a thread about them about a year ago, but I'm too lazy to re-find it for you.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

in2theforest said:


> I'm using the Axiom Appalachian panniers that have 1220 cubic inch capacity. They are durable and have kept my items dry. I'm satisfied with them and they are very affordable compared to other panniers.


I second those Axiom Appalachians. They are cheap as heck on Amazon, and free shipping... I was very surprised at how roomy they are, and the heel clearance cut-outs really help with my big feets. I keep thinking, why would people spend more money, when these things rock so hard? They are 600 Denier, almost Cordura, and lots of reflective stripes, but they looks cheap enough so no one would want to gleep them off the bike. They really expand to hold a ton of stuff.

I got them mounted on my new Dajia Expedition Stainless Steel Rack from Velo Orange, the rack is stout, but heavy. I don't mind, because so am I. I do like the burliness of the rack. I did have to cut out a piece of hardwood plywood in 5 1/2" wide, because the rack wasn't wide enough for the wide yoke of the Axioms. The Dajia SS Rack is less than 100mm wide. It raised the whole situation up nicely and I am really digging the whole scenario. Though it looks like that Surly Nice Rack is perfectly wide enough to support it fashionably.

Oh yeah, the Axiom Panniers surprised me, because they have this rigid backing, and so there's no worry of any material getting sucked into the wheel. It's superb, especially for the money, but I really like em - don't think I'll be upgrading... ever.

They were/are $28.60 with free shipping here on AMAZON.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

We're finally getting some snow here in New Hampshire!


Night Bike 14-3 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr

Night Bike 14 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Whistles, if those shots are all hand held, you`re amazingly steady. 
Need more coffee in your diet


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^Whistles, if those shots are all hand held, you`re amazingly steady.
> Need more coffee in your diet












Dude, there's absolutely no way that is hand held, unless he has Gitzo legs and Really Right Stuff Arms.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^Whistles, if those shots are all hand held, you`re amazingly steady.
> Need more coffee in your diet





Gritter said:


> Dude, there's absolutely no way that is hand held, unless he has Gitzo legs and Really Right Stuff Arms.


I wish I was good enough to handhold that! Nope, I always have a tripod strapped to the side of my backpack for just such occasions.

Also, I really want that ball head.

Here's one from tonight, we got even more snow today:

Night Bike 3/1/12 B+W by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

whistlesglimberg said:


> I wish I was good enough to handhold that! Nope, I always have a tripod strapped to the side of my backpack for just such occasions.
> 
> Also, I really want that ball head.


I have it  It's the nicest ball head in the world, but it heavy - for portable, I use an old Leitz/Leica something or other, that is ALMOST as good. Okay, no where near, but it's still really super nice, and small.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Couldn't wait that long before giving fair credence to a true, and brave
surviving commuter of mine. Still, in yet another iteration and going strong.
This MB-1 was a part of a 2nd generation of Bridgestones for me.
The first went to a beating in the Sierra mountain range, fully rigid riding
in places like Downieville before it ever became a hot riding spot.

But damn are they truly tough, this MB-1 has taken 90 lb loads touring before 
I knew better. Hundreds of miles over 4 months in New Zealand. Then it
became my absolute commuter in San Fran for four years. It was a delight 
in lifestyle of balance and movement, in a beautiful city, easily beyond.
Easy to forget one owned a truck (had to get to the mountains someway).

And now it resides in the PNW, and a pleasure to ride and feel that special
feel of steel. No better reverence than in its continued use, and not stuck in 
some VRC garage.

*Thanks for the memorializing the homage here, she really deserves it.*










*Love the Midge Bar set up*










*More bored shifters, OMG even the original Thumbie!!*










*Original Logic cranks, yep Ti Onza pedals momentarily, but generally 747s*





































*For a MTB frame, I find 1.5s perfect for herky jerky swoopy city riding*



















Thanks Y'all


----------



## hesston (Sep 21, 2009)

grandsalmon said:


> Couldn't wait that long before giving fair credence to a true, and brave
> surviving commuter of mine. Still, in yet another iteration and going strong.
> This MB-1 was a part of a 2nd generation of Bridgestones for me.
> The first went to a beating in the Sierra mountain range, fully rigid riding
> ...


NIce! 
Possibly a dumb question: why the totally slick tires?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Nice bike salmon. My MB-3 started as my full mountain bike and has transitioned to my dedicated commuter. It's been ridden hard and put away wet more than a few times and keeps on ticking. I got mine the last year they made them in the US. I love that bike.

When you say your MB-1 you must be talking about the frame because I didn't see anything in those pictures that looked like it was on the original.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

*I forgot how much I appreciate the Logic forks*

As for the tires... and being a commuter bike for mostly metro, and now combination city to city path and metro. Anyway, slicks provide the least friction, economy of force/work to get from point A to B and back. As for tire size preference, 1.5s allow me MTB frame comfort, and sudden turn and greater cornering ability than any road bike bar none. (if you want to argue rain, partial gravel in route, I still wouldn't change- you just have to be careful. You could get a slick w sipes to deal w the water, but this does not make a BIG difference to me in experience if total large majority is pavement riding. To sum up abridged: it's a cornering (plus braking patch), friction, comfort equation.

*Thanks bedwards1000 !!!*
As for what was original I believe the Suntour thumb shifter- which was off for the longest time, just happened to suit the latest makeover. Also the *Logic cranks- pretty amazing*,; they're great and have a real low Q factor. Any other OEM relented to parts of better performance, and safety.

.


----------



## ExpoGeorgia (Mar 7, 2012)

There are some really nice DD bikes here


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

Made a franken-commuter tonight, found out that my 26" rims with 2.35"Fat Franks would fit on my 700c Trek PDX. Results below:


Night Bike 17-2 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

*91 Kona Cindercone*

well - the frame, forks and handlebars are from my 91 Kona Cindercone. The rest is all new and it makes a fatastic and fun 9 spd commuter. love it!

Plus - because the rack doubles as a child seat base, I'm not the only family member to love the Kona commute.


----------



## runthesingletrack (Jan 14, 2011)

Nicely done! I like all the black, very clean looking!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweet Kona, KC! I love thumbies 
What`s on the lower seat tube? Some kind of key and mulit tool container?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Accessibility to hot coffee is very important for a cold commute.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ no star-fangled nut on the stem? Is that for an easily accessible shot glass?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

That's an old quill style stem. I lost the little rubber plug that use to go in it about 15 years ago. I filled it with silicone for a while but that popped out too. If a rubber plug would bounce out I'm sure my shot glass would. I keep the gin in the water bottle.


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

cheers - the thumbie is god's own shifter! 
the funny box thing on the downtube is for a "kryptonite modulus lock system" - means i only need to carry 2 cables which wrap around pretty much anything and then lock into the base on the bike. Its a nifty system and currently on clearance at on-one cycles for a fiver!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

konacurtis said:


> ...Plus - because the rack doubles as a child seat base, I'm not the only family member to love the Kona commute.


It looks like your smart li'l commuter already knows the importance of balancing on a bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

More pics of my stupid trek pdx commuter from my 'ride home at night' series.


Night Bike 21 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


Night Bike 21-2 by UnbreakableComb, on Flickr


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

First commute on the new ride.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ very nice. Are you planning on keeping the flat pedals?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

No, I already bought a pair or Time pedals. I've got SPD on my road bikes and Time on my MTB. My mountain biking shoes are too big so I want to get another lighter pair before I swap the pedals. The flats work for the colder temps because I can wear my boots.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Bedwards, if you already talked about how that bike came into your posession, I missed it. Is it brand new-off the shelf, or a project? I`ve never ridden any "cross" bike, but I think I`d like one. 
Now go get it muddy and report back with more pictures!

EDIT: No lights? How did you manage that?


----------



## clarence (Mar 31, 2008)

:madman: (Made a redundant post, Can't find a way to delete altogether)


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Commuter v. 3.0


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> Bedwards, if you already talked about how that bike came into your posession, I missed it. Is it brand new-off the shelf, or a project? I`ve never ridden any "cross" bike, but I think I`d like one.
> Now go get it muddy and report back with more pictures!
> 
> EDIT: No lights? How did you manage that?


How much time you got? I bought my CF road bike from a guy last year that is local, just my size, works at a big outdoor outfitter (I won't say which one but the first 2 letters are LL). He keeps meticulous care of his bikes and trades them out every year. I'd been thinking about getting a cross bike so I emailed him to see if he was selling any bikes this year. He said the only thing he was selling was a cross bike. You see where this is going.

It's a 2010 with older high quality parts. I LOVE the flexibility of it and it is good on the sandy potholed roads this time of year. I think you should get one. I haven't got the fit dialed in yet and I'm pretty sure I'm going to trade the bar end shifters out for STI. - so it's a project too.

No lights? It is light here at 5:45AM - 7:00PM:thumbsup: I carry some I can attach to the helmet in case of emergencies.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

You bought LL Cool J's 'cross bike?!?!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

skankingbiker said:


>


Those are moustache bars? How much work did it take to get the brake levers to fit?


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

newfangled said:


> Those are moustache bars? How much work did it take to get the brake levers to fit?


Nope. Bars are a set of northroad style bars I took off my mother-in-laws old sears 3 speed cruiser that I flipped. No extra "work" needed. Diameter of bar was same as brake levers.

I have experimented with a fair number of "cruiser" bars that I flipped.....much cheaper than a mustache bar, and most all take mountain levers. The Wald low-rise cruiser bar is pretty cheap at under $20 on amazon and works great as well if you want to experiement. The Pyramid bars are too wide for my liking.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ very nice solution.


----------



## Antic (Mar 9, 2012)

Those mustache bars rule.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I commute on a 2012 Rublefish Elite (stock except for the grips)

here is some of my daily commute, atm Im finding longer & longer ways to get to work


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

cmg. said:


> I commute on a 2012 Rublefish Elite (stock except for the grips)
> 
> here is some of my daily commute, atm Im finding longer & longer ways to get to work
> 
> put this into youtube: *kM_HtHb7jKw* (not yet allowed to post links)


That's a great commute you have, very scenic and rural. I like how you slowed the video to show the detail of the cat crossing.


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> First commute on the new ride.


nice!!!! how do you get on with the bar end shifters? on my cross i've used "paul's thumbies" to turn b-ends into bar top thumbies and they work great!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

in2theforest said:


> That's a great commute you have, very scenic and rural. I like how you slowed the video to show the detail of the cat crossing.


Yes, that cat was lucky! Nice trails too, is that Switzerland, CMG?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> Yes, that cat was lucky! Nice trails too, is that Switzerland, CMG?


yes it is, Canton St Gallen into Canton Thurgau (if that means anything)

I can still hear the cats claws ripping at the road as it screamed past, think it would've worn them down a little for sure


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

My Cannondale f600 conversion. It's fast and ultra strong. It feels steely with a locked out shock which I a, switching out as soon as I can to a rigid fork.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

That has to be the best work commute I've ever seen, I don't ride to work as much as I would like to due to traffic around here(they see you more as an obstacle than a cyclist) My AM bike is my commuter and weekend workhorse with the switch of a wheelset...


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

konacurtis said:


> nice!!!! how do you get on with the bar end shifters? on my cross i've used "paul's thumbies" to turn b-ends into bar top thumbies and they work great!


I've been riding with them for about a week and I'm not in love. 
- On bumpy downhills with cars beside me I just ride in the wrong gear instead of risk of of changing hand positions.
- I don't like that if you have to change front and rear you have to change hands positions on both hands. At least with my downtube shifters I could shift both right handed.
- Standing to pedal I have to make sure my knees don't hit them.
Other than that they are great:skep:
I've been looking at these. Not sure about the performance or quality but they look nice.
Sunrace 8 Speed STR-80 Shifter/ Brake Lever I can't find any reviews.

CMG, what do you use for a camera? Is it on the helmet? I was going to post a high speed commute like that but the helmet cam wasn't that stable and I guess I look down a lot.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

bedwards, I love my bar ends... but my drop bars don't have nearly as long of a bottom section as yours do. Either that or they're just not rotated so far forwards. I can see hitting your legs and being hesitant to reach for those. But do you ever ride with your hands way down on the extended lower part of those bars? 

My drops are rotated more up, and I spend most of my time on the hoods. If you love your bar position and don't want to rotate them up, hacking those bars off where I put the red line would make the bar ends point more down than right at your knees, and get them way out of the way of your knees. Plus, they'd be easier to reach for. I honestly have never kicked myself out of gear with my knees, and I stand all the time. I ride trails with my commuter regularly with the bar ends. I think the problem is your bars, not the shifters. Just my 2 cents. :thumbsup:


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

I Love you.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Who me? 

and...

cmg. omg.:thumbsup:


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

I was showing intense envy for cmg's commute.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks CB. it may be worth a try. I can't imaging riding with my hands at the ends of the bars so I could just lop them off. My hands positions are 80% hoods, 15% drops on downhills and 15% on the top. It = 110% because I ride a lot. 

I'm going to get a professional fit for the bike next Sunday. I've never had this done for any bike. I think I want a shorter stem but instead of trial and error I figured I'd try science. Once I get it fit I'll start fiddling with the shifters.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

cmg. said:


> here is some of my daily commute....


Commute? That's not a commute! That is an epic trail ride! No one flipped you off and no one tried to run you over with a car or truck. THAT is a commute! 

Awesome video, thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

bedwards1000 said:


> Thanks CB. it may be worth a try. I can't imaging riding with my hands at the ends of the bars so I could just lop them off. My hands positions are 80% hoods, 15% drops on downhills and 15% on the top. It = 110% because I ride a lot.
> 
> I'm going to get a professional fit for the bike next Sunday. I've never had this done for any bike. I think I want a shorter stem but instead of trial and error I figured I'd try science. Once I get it fit I'll start fiddling with the shifters.


If it was mine I'd rotate the bars up and slide the levers down, so that the hoods basically create a longer 'flat' section along the top of the tube, rather than a deep pocket after a downhill slope (does that make sense?). Then chop the ends of the bars as mentioned. If you're 80% on the hoods, I think rotating that bar up and making a more comfortable hood position will eliminate your need for a shorter stem. It looks like you're reaching over the top of the bars and sliding your hands downhill to get to the hoods. I bet if you did that you'd spend less time on the 'top' of the bar also. That should be a big flat happy area from the back of the bar to the curve of the hoods.

the same thing doesn't work for everyone, but what I'm describing keeps me comfortable for long days in the saddle.

Look where my bar-ends wound up... try hitting your knee on those!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

bedwards1000 said:


> Thanks CB. it may be worth a try. I can't imaging riding with my hands at the ends of the bars so I could just lop them off. My hands positions are 80% hoods, 15% drops on downhills and 15% on the top. It = 110% because I ride a lot.
> 
> I'm going to get a professional fit for the bike next Sunday. I've never had this done for any bike. I think I want a shorter stem but instead of trial and error I figured I'd try science. Once I get it fit I'll start fiddling with the shifters.


Pro fits are just trial and error by someone with more experience. Still highly worthwhile, but if they're trying to convince you there's some scientific anything involved, it's usually not true.

I had barend shifters for a while too. I also didn't like them. Personally, I'd get cheap Shimano over a knockoff for STI levers any day. Even Sora - maybe not a glamorous group, but it does work. Shifters are the largest-ticket item in your drivetrain, so think about what you can spend and get the nicest thing you're comfortable with paying for, then just get the matching cassette and chain. You don't need to match the derailleurs as long as you stay Shimano road. (And 9-speed or fewer mountain.)


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Yes the hub is identical.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Not sure how my answer just snuck in there above your question?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*9 speed on 8 speed hub?*



AndrwSwitch said:


> Pro fits are just trial and error by someone with more experience. Still highly worthwhile, but if they're trying to convince you there's some scientific anything involved, it's usually not true.


That's why I've never been fit before. They measure angles and stuff, it must be scientific.



AndrwSwitch said:


> I had barend shifters for a while too. I also didn't like them. Personally, I'd get cheap Shimano over a knockoff for STI levers any day. Even Sora - maybe not a glamorous group, but it does work. Shifters are the largest-ticket item in your drivetrain, so think about what you can spend and get the nicest thing you're comfortable with paying for, then just get the matching cassette and chain. You don't need to match the derailleurs as long as you stay Shimano road. (And 9-speed or fewer mountain.)


The bike currently has an 8-speed cassette. I couldn't find any Shimano shifters with the dual levers that would work with an 8. Can I drop a 9-speed cassette on the 8-speed hub? I favor cheap and functional over glamorous any day (and I'm not just talking about bike parts).


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, you are a prophet! You answered my question before I even asked it! (you should edit your post to make the ^^ go vv)

I'm pretty sure I've already rotated the bars since that picture was taken. That was on one of the first rides that really didn't feel right.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

w Yes, I would be happy to have your Surly for free since it doesn't fit you right. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^lol


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> CMG, what do you use for a camera? Is it on the helmet? I was going to post a high speed commute like that but the helmet cam wasn't that stable and I guess I look down a lot.


Its a Contour Roam, set on the lowest vid settings (720 30f/s), yes for that vid it's on the helmet, have a new mount I tried on the weekend looking rearwards (see below), and today looking forwards

watch in HD, whole vid is double speed







BunnV said:


> Commute? That's not a commute! *That is an epic trail ride!* No one flipped you off and no one tried to run you over with a car or truck. THAT is a commute!
> 
> Awesome video, thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


I wouldn't quite go to those extremes, but Im always happy to get up and go to work :thumbsup: (well, until I'm there), one good thing is that the trails are getting longer as I find more along the way.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I love barends. I think the reason Bedwards is having trouble is his riding position more than anything else, and venture to guess that he`s probably just not a good candidate for them. (hoping to be proven wrong) I have no problem reaching the shifters or shifting both simultaneously because I ride at least 50% of the time with my hands right at the bar ends, palms cupping the shifter body. I get into the back of the drops when the going gets gnarly and I need every drop of control, often ride the ramps while toodling around, never ride with my hands on the hoods. Yes, my bars are very high.



AndrwSwitch said:


> I had barend shifters for a while too. I also didn't like them. Personally, I'd get cheap Shimano over a knockoff for STI levers any day. Even Sora - maybe not a glamorous group, but it does work. Shifters are the largest-ticket item in your drivetrain, so think about what you can spend and get the nicest thing you're comfortable with paying for, then just get the matching cassette and chain. You don't need to match the derailleurs as long as you stay Shimano road. (And 9-speed or fewer mountain.)


Largest ticket in a drivetrain? Maybe if you want STI, but not for me. The last shifters I bought new were $56 from Jenson (8 speed Shimano barends) and I see they`re at $68 on Amazon now. My not-very-expensive crankset was over a hundred. I usually only spend about 30 for a cassete, but they can certainly get up over the price of barend shifters. Does a rear hub count as part of a drivetrain?

I can see how many people would like the convenience of STI, especially people who like to ride on the hoods, and especially racers who like the hoods. But I find them uncomfortable- don`t like the shape, can`t reach them easilly with my stubby little fingers, I like to be able to trim my FD, I HATE indexed front shifting (prefer it for the rear, though), I prefer that the cables not exit smack into the area where I mount my front bag (can be worked around), and I think they look stoopid- remind me of reindeer horns. My concession is that I`ve never owned a bike with STI, but have taken test rides on a few with Tiagra and 105 brifters, both double and triple setups. Maybe Campy or SRAM (but so much for triples if you want SRAM) are better. If you want em, go for it, but I don`t want to pay extra for less.

EDIT: I also have the ability to swap wheels between bikes even though my drivetains include 7-, 8-, and 9- speed clusters. The only currently available shifters I`m aware of that can do that are Shimano DTs bar ends.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Granted. I was thinking STI, as you guessed.

I wasn't necessarily counting the hub as part of the drivetrain, but STI shifters are pretty expensive, so without getting into Sora on clearance vs. a fancy hub at retail, they tend to come in more expensive than that too.

I find them very convenient, and I really wouldn't want to compete without them. I was content with downtube shifters on my commuter until I broke it, though, and unless Shimano pays me, I won't try to sell you on STI. I find I prefer Shimano's STI to SRAM's DoubleTap; I don't have enough saddle time on Campy to say.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^So, it sounds like we`re both happy campers


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey Rodar, I don't know much about either but saw this on General Discussion page (OK, it was Craigslist WTF) and thought it might be a 20" folder tandem. This could be the dream machine, allowing you to sell both rides, and a steal at only $250.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

It looks like it`s about one speed bump away from BECOMMING a folder tandem :lol:
Maybe I could talk them up to $300 so I wouldn`t feel too guilty about getting off so easy on a fine example of modern craftmanship!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> ... I like to be able to trim my FD, I HATE indexed front shifting (prefer it for the rear, though), I prefer that the cables not exit smack into the area where I mount my front bag (can be worked around), and I think they look stoopid- remind me of reindeer horns. My concession is that I`ve never owned a bike with STI, but have taken test rides on a few with Tiagra and 105 brifters, both double and triple setups. Maybe Campy or SRAM (but so much for triples if you want SRAM) are better. If you want em, go for it, but I don`t want to pay extra for less.


Most STI shifters allow you to trim the front now, including the Sunrace ones I posted the link too. (emailed them)

I did notice that I only hit the shifters with my knees before I rotated the bars when I first had the bike so I can take that one off the list.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, that`s good to know.
And I meant to mention that I don`t often bump my shifters while riding, but they do get shifted while parked on a regular basis. It used to bother me, but I`m pretty much used to it now.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

how about a commuting photo.........:thumbsup:










still taken from video


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

New iteration on my Trek Portland.


cxp33 wheel 002 by Andrew183, on Flickr

50% more spokes in the rear wheel.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

@Vaultbrad: What happened to your Dummy? Can you still carry your gear on the CC?



cmg71 said:


> still taken from video


Cool effect! :thumbsup:


AndrwSwitch said:


> New iteration on my Trek Portland.
> 50% more spokes in the rear wheel.


Spokes are always nice! 
Andrew, do you strip that bike and race it, or is it strictly a commuter?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For now, as a commuter only. It actually fits me better than my 'A' road bike, so if I wasn't so sentimental, I'd probably put the rack and fenders on my beloved LeMond and use this one to train. Not sure if I'd be able to enter it in a road race or not, because of the discs - they're not explicitly illegal in the US, but refs have some latitude and if it made them nervous, it'd be a no-go.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

cmg71 said:


> how about a commuting photo.........:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, there looks to be a good story there.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> Hmmm, there looks to be a good story there.


normally it is a good story, but yesterday I skipped a line or two.............

ride down first small drop
ride across gravel road
navigate short steep downhill (beware, big roots)
take sharp left
mono over trench
continue having fun along the trail

sort of skipped the 5th line


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Redline Conquest Team
Also used to race cross

Sometimes it sports a Topeak QR rack other times I rock a drawstring backpack


----------



## gengen (Nov 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Mine, since I haven't added it yet.

Untitled by renofizz, on Flickr


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> @Vaultbrad: What happened to your Dummy? Can you still carry your gear on the CC?


Hey Rodar, just saw this post. My Xtra-dale is dismantled right now. The Cross Check fits me much better than the Cannondale frame so I found that I ride it much more and rarely have enough gear to carry to warrant the Xtracycle. I still have it all sitting in the garage. the Xtracycle kit looks at me expectantly, begging me to find a worthwhile donor frame. I'll need to sell the Cannondale to fund the project however, but that probably means taking some time to get it in riding condition before I can off-load it. I love the Xtracycle stuff so I'll keep it all until I can find the right frame, or if I can find a used 22" big dummy frame for the right price.


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

My new version of my commuter..


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

My future commuter. KTM Euro star with grip shift 3 speed rear hub. Picked it up on CL and all it needs is new tires and brake pads. Everything spins and moves freely but I'm going to tear it apart and clean everything anyways. I was told it has been stored in a barn for several years.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

My mtb commuter.


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

MotoX33 said:


> My future commuter. KTM Euro star with grip shift 3 speed rear hub. Picked it up on CL and all it needs is new tires and brake pads. Everything spins and moves freely but I'm going to tear it apart and clean everything anyways. I was told it has been stored in a barn for several years.


That's awesome! I see you are quite a collector of antiques. I have a couple of 3 speeds as well. You'll have to post some more pics once you get it shined up.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I've posted my little kuwahara bike-co-op rescue before


But now it's "finished", and the nice weather was a perfect opportunity to drag out the dslr


Dalton's Orge thread inspired me to get some custom decals made up



The bike came with a flatbar that I hated. So now I'm swapping back and forth between a bullmoose bar and a northroad bar that I found at the co-op. They're both really comfy, but the bullmoose looks cooler


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hot bike, Newf! Good job on the decals :thumbsup:



newfangled said:


> They're both really comfy, but the bullmoose looks cooler


Just about the only bike part that looks cooler than moose bars is a set of 6-bolt TA cranks.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

My daily ride. Its a Salsa Mukluk with skinny tires. Short commute. Two miles each way but I do it year-round in Anchorage, Alaska. Just finished my eighth winter without a car.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

The new Ogre


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Another commuter Ogre! Loving this bicycle!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes. Every time I look at a different Ogre picture I think of how I'm going to set mine up next... am, I right?


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

CommuterBoy said:


> Yes. Every time I look at a different Ogre picture I think of how I'm going to set mine up next... am, I right?


YES YOU ARE! I just moved my Carnegie Alt Bar from my Fatback to my Ogre. The ride is that much better!!! Can't wait for the snow to melt and the Apples to show up!


----------



## runthesingletrack (Jan 14, 2011)

I really want one...or a Fargo...can't decide...

I recently traded a friend some stuff for the bike below...and though I like the drop bar, I miss the steel and fat tires.This definitely shaved some time off the commute though!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds like a Fargo.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Sounds like a Fargo.


The Ogre? It is similar. But the Fargo has traditional dropouts. for me, the Ogre's dropouts sealed the deal. Horizontal sliders for SS or any other drivetrain option, disc compatible, threaded mounts for racks, fenders, Bob trailer nuts... it's the most versatile frame I have seen. Surly sells the complete bike with a flat bar, and Salsa sells the Fargo with a drop bar... really similar bikes though if you're just looking at the frame.


----------



## runthesingletrack (Jan 14, 2011)

^^^Yeah that's the problem. They are very similar. Plus, I think the Ogre is a bit cheaper from what I've seen...Any thoughts? I would really like to do some touring / commuting / mtb. That's why I've settled on these two. May be a while yet before the dreams become reality


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

What it came down to for me was that you can do all of that with both of them, but the Ogre has the added capabilities of the horizontal dropouts. Easier/simpler to go SS or internally geared. Also, in terms of MTB capabilities, the Ogre seems to be more "mountain bike" oriented than the Fargo. Reviews on the Ogre's 'feel' as a full on mountain bike are very positive.


----------



## baraccuda (Mar 12, 2006)

*My commuter,low and sexy*

Del Sol Lowboy


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

I picked up this Traveler for next to nothing and it's been my commuter for the past few months. It's 2cm too large, but I can dig it because I'm riding back and forth to campus and doubt anyone is going to try too hard to steal this thing.



Once I graduate and start commuting to work where the bike's a bit safer, the plan is to build up some sort of monster cross ride incorporating salsa woodchippers, big apples, and bar end shifters. Unfortunately, I've got to find the funds somewhere first. :madman:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Monday thru Thursday Ride


Saturdays Ride


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^That still leaves a lot of choices for Friday and Sunday :lol:


----------



## runthesingletrack (Jan 14, 2011)

Those are some pretty bikes normbilt! Especially that Fargo!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*The Full Stable*

I've taken a different bike for the last 4 commutes. I think I'll need to ride the mountain bike tomorrow to round it out. That might encourage me to get the studs off of it.


----------



## trailblazer62808 (Jun 22, 2010)

Those lightweights give you a TRON bicycle look. If you put them on fewer spokes, maybe in quarters would it give you a flashing look instead of a consistent ring?


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

*Multi-use Gryphon*

Here's my Nuvinci-equipped commuter. This is by far my favorite commuter to date. The second pic is in offroad mode, and you can see that I've made some changes - the Brooks was horrible offroad (too wide between the thighs when descending out of the saddle), so Specialized Phenom Gel is now the one for me. I love it.

Anyway, lovin' the Singular.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow. I love offroad mode. Can't wait to ditch the fenders and put my commuter into summer play mode.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

This has become my favorite thread for me on Mtbr.

You folks have been putting up some fabulous bikes. A commuter rig is such a broad canvas, I think
the definition produces some of the most creative, yet truly firm-functioning bicycles.

"..firm-functioning"? 

That's what she...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ agreed. I love the diversity. This thread has cost me some money :lol:


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

My first CX and the perfect Alaska road bike!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, Bedwards- you have a very drool worthy collection going on there! What`s the disc on the front hub of your Univega? Computer magnet?



grandsalmon said:


> You folks have been putting up some fabulous bikes. A commuter rig is such a broad canvas, I think
> the definition produces some of the most creative, yet truly firm-functioning bicycles.


Absolutely!
"Broad canvas" is a good way of putting it :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

RogboAK said:


> My first CX and the perfect Alaska road bike!


You, sir, are a badass.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wait, Normbilt has a bike with gears? WTF happened?!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> Wow, Bedwards- you have a very drool worthy collection going on there! What`s the disc on the front hub of your Univega? Computer magnet?


Thanks, I'm going to need more hooks in the garage soon. Yes, computer magnet. The computer on that bike is about the size of a modern laptop but has less power than a modern wristwatch. Probably has antique value.

Love the Gryphon offroad mode too, pretty bike.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Putting it to work on the weekend.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Holy Moly! Is the charcoal in the box? 
A: That must be a strong rack
2: Do you need a counterweight on the front? Maybe that's where the charcoal goes.


----------



## sakurama (Jun 1, 2005)

*Cannondale Bad Boy Solo with drop bars*

I have two different Cannondales on two different coasts serving two different but similar purposes - commuting. My NYC commuter has survived 20 years in the big bad apple but over the years it's lost many of it's parts through theft or my own paring down. It started as a blue mountain bike but I've stripped it of everything from gears to paint. It runs an eccentric axle in the rear. It was a point of pride that the bike became fully theft proof staying outside in one place for over a year without a single part stolen. In NYC that is nothing short of miraculous.










My west coast Portland commuter is a Cannondale Bad Boy Solo which I've modified for it's duty of towing a trailer to daycare and general getting around. I wanted drop bars for the variety of hand positions but I wanted to keep the hydraulic brakes since I tow so I went with a Hope conversion.










Here it is sans fenders with an old set of XTR cranks from my mountain bike.










And here it is with the fenders and some NOS Coda cranks. It was a bit of a trick to get a fender to work with the single sided front end but not too hard. One of the nice parts of pulling a trailer is that I don't have to have any racks.










I've enjoyed the various interpretations of what a commuter is and so these are my two.

G


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Those are terrific. 

And now I'm thinking that when my Big Apples wear out (probably not for several years) that I should switch over to Fat Franks in white.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

sakurama said:


> My west coast Portland commuter is a Cannondale Bad Boy


That is freakishly cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That Bad Boy is absolutely sick. Love it. The 'road bike lefty' thing is blowing my mind.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoa! I was already getting ready to shoot you a prop and a thumbs up for that extremely stripped SS (I see sOck`s dropouts there) and had a hard time scrolling down, not really wanting it off my screen.

Then... shazam! Like CB says- the Lefty/dropbar thing is simultaneously "wrong" and captivating! I would never have imagined such a critter outside of a Doctor Zeus ilustration, and I can`t stop looking at it :thumbsup:

Now I`m waiting for the drop bar Scalpel


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

sakurama said:


> My west coast Portland commuter is a Cannondale Bad Boy Solo which I've modified for it's duty of towing a trailer to daycare and general getting around. I wanted drop bars for the variety of hand positions but I wanted to keep the hydraulic brakes since I tow so I went with a Hope conversion.


Why did you have to go and make me want to build and add another bike as if I already did not have enough!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

BunnV said:


> That is freakishly cool! :thumbsup:


+1 Beautiful shots of them, too! :thumbsup:

BrianMc


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

*My everyday ride*


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Velopax, I like it... Tires? Schwalbe Marathon AM? What size? Review? Like em? 


I can't stop scrolling back up to that Bad Boy. That could be the coolest bike ever (that wasn't mine). I might change the seatpost to get that red off of there, but other than that I can't even find anything to nit-pick. I would ride the wheels off of that thing. It looks like it belongs in a movie about the future.


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

CommuterBoy said:


> Tires? Schwalbe Marathon AM? What size?
> Review?


Schwalbe Marathon XR (57-559)
I use the bike for 3.5years now, on an other touringbike I run XRs for over a
decade w/o any problems



CommuterBoy said:


> I might change the seatpost to get that red off of there


what red? :skep:
Control your eyeset :eekster: the seatpost is all flat black :arf:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I was talking about the red easton logo on the seatpost of the West Coast Portland Bad Boy of the future. Yours is nice, but I'm afraid it hasn't captured the same place in my heart as the WCPBBOTF.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

wow rodar! you were right...that bad boy is gorgeous...congrats sakurama! both bikes are amazing!

I agree with CB that red has to go... some drops of thinner would do the job I guess.

just for fun I think I'll have to put the white tires on la trurly just like xplorer suggested a while ago


----------



## alc86 (Sep 7, 2009)

Added some fenders and a rack to my CX bike. Planning on commuting more often this year. So far so good. Nice to have nothing on my back and not have to deal with water coming off of the tires when it's wet.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Just finished yesterday. Rack and fenders added last night.


----------



## tenacious b (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks good! What do you think of the Open Bar? I've been considering one for a commuter I'm building.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

After about a year on it, I am still pretty happy with it. I think I still want to try a loop or H bar to see some differences, but it may be a while. I would recommend it with no reservations, 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luvnit (Jan 17, 2010)

*Giant HCM one commuter*

Bought the frame second hand, I think it's a 1996 vintage, as far as I can tell the top and bottom tubes are carbon. Wheels are mavic xc717/xtr with full slick tires. Middleburn cranks with duo 44/29T rings, xtr m952 rear derailleur with new pulleys, Rock Shox Duke fork and thomson stem. New slx shifters, cassette, fr derailluer, MKS half clips and avid brakes. The hardest thing to source was the seatpost as the seat tube is some funny size that only Giant ever used. Most of the parts came from online auction sites and I put it together resonably low cost (the wheels hadn't even been ridden on and I got them dirt cheap). It's nearly as fast as a full road bike (especially with 100psi in the tires) but with a riding position more suited to traffic and it can handle riding off kerbs and bunny hops with out the wheels blowing apart.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

*Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno*

Just got a new single speed CX bike for my commute! Much faster than my commute via mountain bike. I'm loving this thing. Cheap, simple, and fast as hell.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

@ Dalton - very nice. I've got some Velocity rims on my 29er, but they don't have the reflective option for the p35s.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

newfangled said:


> @ Dalton - very nice. I've got some Velocity rims on my 29er, but they don't have the reflective option for the p35s.


The reflective powder coat was the whole reason I bought them and I am very pleased with it. Wasn't sure it was going to be that good.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

They look fantastic. I wish more manufacturers would include reflective stuff on the products (like the reflective strip on the BAs).


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

newfangled said:


> They look fantastic. I wish more manufacturers would include reflective stuff on the products (like the reflective strip on the BAs).


Yeah, the combined strip on the BA and the rims themselves really makes it all pop.


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

BlueCannon said:


> Just got a new single speed CX bike for my commute! Much faster than my commute via mountain bike. I'm loving this thing. Cheap, simple, and fast as hell.
> 
> Nice Bike! I was thinking about getting myself one as well =)


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

My single speed commuter...An old Univega with parts I had lying around from previous builds. Takes me to work and back almost everyday without a single issue.


----------



## oromis (Jul 13, 2011)

What is that rear wheel cover made from?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Found some mud on the way home.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

don't want to post a pic so far, BUT I do want to update on the build (read: tease you)
ain't I a stinker? 

salsa casseroll, xtr v's, xtr950 bb, dura ace cranks, kona gunmetal stem and flat bars, 40mm schwalbe marathon xr's.

I felt more than slightly guilty for chucking the winter beater filthy mongrel wheels on there just to check tire clearance, but I had to know whether I could rock the 40mil tires with the 56 tooth chainring.... just on principle.... you understand. 
Yes I can. :band:


----------



## chairmandave (Apr 7, 2004)

flashmatrix said:


> My single speed commuter...An old Univega with parts I had lying around from previous builds. Takes me to work and back almost everyday without a single issue.
> 
> Awesome- that front Spin wheel takes me back to the hey-day 90s.


----------



## gingermullet (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is my "Old Lady". Was my first mountain bike: 1999 Speshy Hard Rock Comp. Rode trails with her for a couple of years and then she laid dormant in the shed for years. 2 years ago she came to life and got me back into the sport and pretty much saved my life. After some trail abuse I got a soft tail and this became my commuter. Treated her to new hoops, tires, crank and a cushy seat for the commute. A blast to ride to and from work.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

*Took this shot on Tuesday of this week...*

...at this point, was about 10 minutes from work. Beautiful day!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

It almost makes one wish it was snowing...


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

Picked up this 2012 Specialized Tricross Sport 3 months ago and have been commuting almost everyday since. Great bike for the very steep hills here in Southern Oregon.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Fenderless. But not for long. Dangerous with livestock trucking on my routes. Fresh from test ride of brifters. Rebuilt rear wheel, same rim & hub. Deep Vees live up to their rep. Rear hanger needed to be realigned and the RD long cage straightened. The stainless water bottle did a number. Polar insulated bottles are BPA free and I'll clamp them tighter.










My good bike commutes where I can store it inside or walk it into the store.

BrianMc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sixty Fiver said:


> It almost makes one wish it was snowing...


Couldn`t find a fat Kuwahara? :lol:
Yeah, I bet you`re waiting for the snow! And is that a 1 x 3 drivetrain?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> Fresh from test ride of brifters. Rebuilt rear wheel, same rim & hub. Deep Vees live up to their rep. Rear hanger needed to be realigned and the RD long cage straightened. The stainless water bottle did a number. Polar insulated bottles are BPA free and I'll clamp them tighter.


All right, back on the road! I was amazed when you mentioned that your rim survived. How are the brifters treating you? Did you end up staying with Campy? (I can`t tell by looking). For the bottles, maybe glue them in from now on.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> All right, back on the road! I was amazed when you mentioned that your rim survived. How are the brifters treating you? Did you end up staying with Campy? (I can`t tell by looking). For the bottles, maybe glue them in from now on.


Yes, it is nice to have it rolling again. Rim isn;t even scratched! A 32 mm tire and 36 spokes are pretty robust even with over 200 pounds of rider.

The LBS forgot to order the spokes, so the wheel rebuild took longer, but the other parts showed up the same day, and all was well. The brifters are Campy Veloce in polished aluminum matching the rest of the bikes parts. I would have had to change out the cassette to go Shimano or SRAM. These are Campy's only nice ones that don't have carbon fiber levers and are the bottom of their top range. Completely rebuildable and can be switched 8, 9, 10, (not sure about 11) with a different index wheel. So the extra cost will be recouped. They came with a 'big hands" piece that I did install and the B toggle to revere the shifts comes to thumb nicely.

Campy left (front) shifters are not indexed, so you have to move the lever the far enough to get three clicks to pulll enough cable to set up each chain wheel and corresponding downshifts. So there is a learning curve to get to the 'don't think about it stage'. It is not the click of the Shimano system I rode. The right (RD) shifter moves like a friction shifter until the click stop. At first I was shifting it too fast and getting a clunk into the next cog that did not occur with friction.

Only Campy cables fit the shifters because they have smaller knobs on the pulling end. I mistakenly installed a non-Campy one in the right shifter, and the lever would not rotate to get the click. With no experience to call upon with such shifters, it took some sleuthing to figure out what I did wrong. The Lord keeping me humble. 

So she has been a 2 x 5, a 3 x 5, a 3 x 7, and a 3 x 10 all friction now 3 x 10 indexed. Now to see how she shifts while climbing out of the saddle. I already like not having to take a hand off the bar to shift. With only a 50 mm reach on the stem, she is pretty twitchy.

BrianMc

BrianMc


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

She's now my daily commuter.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Jag, I love that bike . Last time you posted a pic of it I went and googled up Romic- was very surprised when I found out it wan`t European.

Are those SKS fenders with some kind of mudflaps added on?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Those are Planet Bike Cascadia fenders. No sense in honjos or other fancy fender when these work perfectly and mount up easy.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Jag, I love that bike . Last time you posted a pic of it I went and googled up Romic- was very surprised when I found out it wan`t European.


Chromed lugs are just plain cool. I considered a chrome job and paint but... Lovely to see a nice bike doing what is was meant to do and not on a wall.

BrianMc


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Couldn`t find a fat Kuwahara? :lol:
> Yeah, I bet you`re waiting for the snow! And is that a 1 x 3 drivetrain?


Good to see you and am happy to be back to being able to ride more.

Have yet to find a Kuwahara that will take a 4 inch tyre and the drive is a 3 by 1 with Surly SS hubs which makes it feel more like a singlespeed.

Rode my favourite little bike yesterday and today... the Pug is great but for urban assaults my custom folder has few equals.


----------



## street_spirit75 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Here's what I ride to work*

2005 Specialized Rockhopper Comp disc.

With DMR TrailBlade Rigid Fork
Specialized FatBoy Slicks 26x1.25
SDG S2000 TI Kevlar Saddle
Specialized Flat bar
Specialized 100mm Stem
Specialized Lock Grips

Pretty Fast

I love it:thumbsup:


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

Mine...Under Construction. Own mostly Specialized, but ended up with a Trek

Trek 4300 2009 / Black Matte
Sonoma Gel Saddle
Bontrager Lock Grip Evoke RL
Specialized FatBoy / Flak Jacket Slicks 26x1.25
Shadow Conspiracy BMX pedals

I don't mind Mix n Match 

Forum won't let me post pics yet:nono:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ 'S OK! Builds suspense! 

BrianMc


----------



## street_spirit75 (Sep 21, 2011)

prepsheriff said:


> Mine...Under Construction. Own mostly Specialized, but ended up with a Trek
> 
> Trek 4300 2009 / Black Matte
> Sonoma Gel Saddle
> ...


Can't wait to see how your bike looks like


----------



## BTSVBerni (Aug 29, 2008)

Here is my new very comfortable Sports-Touring-Commuting bike. 
Version 1.1 . A few changes to come maybe.


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

BTSVBerni said:


> Here is my new very comfortable Sports-Touring-Commuting bike.
> Version 1.1 . A few changes to come maybe.


This is like using a Mercedes Unimog to do the grocerys but... it´s your choice and it looks confortable for sure.

Nice frame, BTW.


----------



## BTSVBerni (Aug 29, 2008)

charlichin said:


> This is like using a Mercedes Unimog to do the grocerys but... it´s your choice and it looks confortable for sure.
> 
> Nice frame, BTW.


 The main topic is.... Sports-Touring. But you are right....a little bit


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

street_spirit75 said:


> Can't wait to see how your bike looks like


Update>> Installed the black Thomson Stem, inverted the Bontrager Crowbar and installed a Topeak Explorer Rack and Bag.. Oh Yeah, ordered a Thomson Seat Post today..:madman:


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

Just totaled up my " upgrade / Conversion of the Trek 4300 2009....$445.00.:eekster:..Paid $ 275.00 for the bike... could be worse oops.. forgot to add the light system...$510.. Having fun though:thumbsup:


----------



## TheSlowDude (Mar 22, 2012)

Been putting about 600-700 miles a month of mainly dirt trails on the way to work. Lots of smoke lately due to forest fires here in CO. Plenty of gnarly uphill techy and rocky downhill trails. As always it is a work in progress


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

I ride about 15 miles per day. All roads.


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

Forgot to attach.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Dalton!!! CHIVE ON!!!


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

TheSlowDude said:


> Been putting about 600-700 miles a month of mainly dirt trails on the way to work. Lots of smoke lately due to forest fires here in CO. Plenty of gnarly uphill techy and rocky downhill trails. As always it is a work in progress


Just heard about the fires on the news...stay safe:thumbsup:


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

OK, from this










To this... so far


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

charlichin said:


> This is like using a Mercedes Unimog to do the grocerys but... it´s your choice and it looks confortable for sure.
> 
> Nice frame, BTW.


Unimog would be like using a 8" DH bike. That's more like a Ranger or Tacoma


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

*took my SS every day ride for a camping trip*


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Straz85 said:


> Unimog would be like using a 8" DH bike. That's more like a Ranger or Tacoma


Think I'll start looking for a Schwinn Super 8 frame for my next commuter.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Lusting after the Planet-X Kaffenbak frame in "Rootbeer"! So would love to build one of those up for a commuter but my Jake will pull triple duty as my CX/Commuter/Road bike for now.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Straz85 said:


> Unimog would be like using a 8" DH bike. That's more like a Ranger or Tacoma


mmmmmmm, Unimog....... portals.........drooooool


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

*Rebuilt commuter*

Giant Seek 0 2011 bought second hand now under new managment  : wheels rebuilt with new alfine 11 speed rear hub and XT front hub, Wellgo magnesium M138 pedals, BB7 calipers and SD7 Ti levers, 25.4mm FSA carbon bar, Poste Moderne Smica seatpost and stem, Continental Grand Prix 4 Season tyres, Ritchey WCS Biomax saddle, ti bolts/nuts. A lot of the changes were from stuff that I had spare. Am pleased with it and it weighs around 24lb. Will not be letting it out of sight when parked!!!:nono:


----------



## STED (Jun 17, 2012)

*chain*



wayneosdias said:


> Was gonna just thro some slicks on on old hard tail, but wanted the Alfine hub and the rack brazeons are nice


nice chain


----------



## STED (Jun 17, 2012)

*nice*



TheSlowDude said:


> Been putting about 600-700 miles a month of mainly dirt trails on the way to work. Lots of smoke lately due to forest fires here in CO. Plenty of gnarly uphill techy and rocky downhill trails. As always it is a work in progress


nice


----------



## Rotomon (Jun 24, 2012)

My Custom 88 Kona / The Bicycle Group Fire Mountain dubbed Mystery Machine
My other current ride is my Custom Subrosa BMX

At this time im considering on weather to get me a Surly Ogre frame and build it up or buy myself a Kona Kahuna and swap in and out some big apples for my daily commuter. Decisions Decisions


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Love that blue on your Kona.
What tires are those on the BMX? They look very cushy.


----------



## Rotomon (Jun 24, 2012)

BMX tires are Demolition Momentums 2.2 rear 2.35 front. tires on kona are fat franks.


----------



## Rotomon (Jun 24, 2012)

Another of the Subrosa


----------



## ridinHigh (Jan 12, 2012)

*my commuter*

was my road bike giant ocr3 until it was stolen!:madmax: what sucks is that it was stolen right after i started riding again after getting hit by a car and having my tibia and fibula broken.
so i had this jamis ss 29er i bought to cruise around town. this is how i bought it. 40t up front 16t cog








since i had this bike i said this will be my commuter. but since my leg was super weak i couldnt do the ss thang anymore. after swapping out the stem and acquiring the vassago gear plug 2 from a fellow mtbr member, i went and bought a wheelset, cassette, rear d and shifter. here she is 1x9 34t up front 11-34 in the back. freshly done








after her maiden voyage as a geared bike(weekend mode)








for commuting on weekdays i slap on some serfas drifter 2.0 tires and good to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Kratos (May 22, 2012)

My everyday baby... Rog Maraton!










:thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Nice looking bike, Kratos- I bet you can plow through just about anything on those big ol honkin tries! Are they 700c wheels?

RidinHigh, good move putting a rear cluster on there. That derailler looks a lot cleaner than the old style claw mounts.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

ridinHigh, that Jamis is pretty sweet. I didn't even know that Jamis made a rigid, steel, SS 29er, but it looks like they only offered it for a couple of years.


----------



## Kratos (May 22, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^Nice looking bike, Kratos- I bet you can plow through just about anything on those big ol honkin tries! Are they 700c wheels?
> 
> RidinHigh, good move putting a rear cluster on there. That derailler looks a lot cleaner than the old style claw mounts.


Thank you my friend! Yes they are 700c wheels, tires are 30mm Kenda Kwick. We can call it cyclocross.


----------



## digital_exhaust (Sep 22, 2010)

ridinHigh said:


>


Nice, beautiful bike. My commuter is a Jamis as well and I love it. I'll try and get some pics up soon.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

posted elsewhere, but I was commuting home


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Kratos said:


> Thank you my friend! Yes they are 700c wheels, tires are 30mm Kenda Kwick. We can call it cyclocross.


Really? They look a lot bigger than 30mm to me. I`ve seen folding Rog bikes, very similar to Raleighs, but yours is the first full sized Rog I know of. Nice classic look and I`m glad you`re putting it to a good use :thumbsup:


----------



## Kratos (May 22, 2012)

maybe because of the small threads, but they are good tires, all around bike for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## junghuneee (Nov 7, 2009)

BunnV said:


> That is freakishly cool! :thumbsup:


wow!! 
how did u get the front fender fit on your BADBOY lefty fork?
i'm having trouble finding the one for my bike(same bike, 2012 badboy1)
do u have other pics showing the other side and the eyelets below the headtube?
i really need your help with this one! 
thanks


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

some post-retro pre-modernistic archistuff.
my rocky mountain experience, lawwill fork, xtr cranks, magic gear, schwalbe supermotos, silent clutch rear hub. 
not going to see much use for sure as it's a "kicking it" kind of ride, but it has chip shop points to spare. 
needs maguras maybe...


----------



## sakurama (Jun 1, 2005)

junghuneee said:


> wow!!
> how did u get the front fender fit on your BADBOY lefty fork?
> i'm having trouble finding the one for my bike(same bike, 2012 badboy1)
> do u have other pics showing the other side and the eyelets below the headtube?
> ...


Sure. It wasn't actually as hard as I thought it would be and it's also held up much better than I expected it would. Cut the mounts off on the empty side:










There was an existing hole here so I tapped it for an M4 bolt:










Put a longer bolt in the caliper and found a scrap of aluminum which I drilled and cut to allow the stays to clear the banjo fitting.










And a longer look at the stays.










They've managed to stay aligned for a while now and they keep a nice line to the wheel. Pretty happy with them. The back I had to use flat head screws to allow tire clearance as I like fenders to fit tightly.

Gregor


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

byknuts said:


> it's a "kicking it" kind of ride, but it has chip shop points to spare.


Kickin it is. I didnt know RM made any of those dropped BB "Alien" frames. Was it born with that fork or rigid?
Chido!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

byknuts said:


> my rocky mountain experience, lawwill fork, xtr cranks, magic gear, schwalbe supermotos, silent clutch rear hub. .


Read up on the experience and cirrus models. What is the rear spacing? Apparently some are seen commuting in Ottawa. A belt drive would be easy with no chain stay to feed through. Interesting fork, too.

BrianMc


----------



## cubeman (Dec 26, 2004)

Converted my Waltworks singlespeed 29-er in commuting mode.
I have an extra wheelset for this bike, now fitted with Schwalbe Big Apple tires and a 16t cog.
(Normaly I run Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4" front and 2.25" rear with a 20t cog)

The 36x16t gearing fits me really well and I can ride just a tiny bit faster then on my geared bike, not a very big difference.

I also fitted a Tubus Cargo rack for my Vaude bag I use for commuting.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah RM made the Experience and the Cirrus. this Experience has incredibly short chainstays. Both were pretty beefy.
Mine seemed to fit 135mm rear hubs from the get-go. 

It came with a rigid fork, but the combo of old school short headtube and rigid fork made for an incredibly low front end. Instead of looking at trials stems or bmx bars I opted to throw a susp. fork on. This thing's period-perfect in my opinion. the square taper xtr's, then later on the lx parallel push v's and silent clutch hub, it's pretty much an evolution of all 90's parts. except the crank bros headset.

If you look at those old bikes they all had long high rise stems, so I may look into a trials stem anyways.
Belt drive has occured to me, but it's magic geared with maybe 2mm to go (semi-horizontals) so if I couldn't get the belt tension bang-on I wouldn't be able to do anything about it. 
But maybe using my eno hub would work? 
wasn't there a WI belt-drive cog? tension it with the 19mm box wrench...
Hrmmm... dammit you guys're costing me money.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've made a few changes since I last posted my commuter up.

• Spinaci bars added for the 35km of freeway riding each way.
• Freeload rear rack replaced the cheapie that was hanging off the seat post
• Modified the plug for the front mud guard to fit inside the fork steerer instead of having it cable tied around the arch










Now I just need to cut the bars down from 710 to something narrower.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

New job. New Commute. New bike.


----------



## street_spirit75 (Sep 21, 2011)

CooL:rockon:


----------



## junghuneee (Nov 7, 2009)

*BADBOY fender*

Thank you so much!! i really appreciate it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ah, the mid-ride dip 
Marlette Lake?


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Ah, the mid-ride dip
> Marlette Lake?


Wasn't able to get on the Flume that day  This one's on Fallen Leaf.


----------



## ylrus (Jul 7, 2012)

adonis_abril said:


> Wasn't able to get on the Flume that day  This one's on Fallen Leaf.


Fantastic photos on your website adonis_abril!


----------



## nioko (Nov 29, 2011)

This is my daily short trip commute / bahnhofvelo /stadtschlampe, however you would call it. It's a bit of a sleeper (Shimano 105 cranks, Dura Ace Track hub laced to a Campa rim in the rear,...). I've built this as a replacement for my old Raleigh, which finally had a broken frame after those 50 years or so that it was in use (not by me).


















Hope you like it, happy and safe commuting to everyone.
Cheers,
Nico


----------



## ylrus (Jul 7, 2012)

That's sharp Nico!


----------



## nioko (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks ylrus

here's the fast/long distance one:


----------



## michel77 (Apr 9, 2012)

sakurama said:


> I have two different Cannondales on two different coasts serving two different but similar purposes - commuting. My NYC commuter has survived 20 years in the big bad apple but over the years it's lost many of it's parts through theft or my own paring down. It started as a blue mountain bike but I've stripped it of everything from gears to paint. It runs an eccentric axle in the rear. It was a point of pride that the bike became fully theft proof staying outside in one place for over a year without a single part stolen. In NYC that is nothing short of miraculous.
> 
> My west coast Portland commuter is a Cannondale Bad Boy Solo which I've modified for it's duty of towing a trailer to daycare and general getting around. I wanted drop bars for the variety of hand positions but I wanted to keep the hydraulic brakes since I tow so I went with a Hope conversion.
> 
> ...


Gregor, I should have known you'd be on here! Those bikes are ridiculously cool, love it!!


----------



## michel77 (Apr 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I've made a few changes since I last posted my commuter up.
> 
> • Spinaci bars added for the 35km of freeway riding each way.
> • Freeload rear rack replaced the cheapie that was hanging off the seat post
> ...


I think I'm digging that rear rack and the high fender on the front. Can you post details or some close up shots? Cheers!


----------



## michel77 (Apr 9, 2012)

And here's the commuter, set up with Big Apples


----------



## digital_exhaust (Sep 22, 2010)

My commuter. 2008 Jamis Commuter 2 that I won through a contest hosted by Bicycle Village and Salvagetti Bicycle Workshop in Denver. A few changes, seat, seat post, bars, grips and cables and it's an excellent commuter. I love this bike....


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

Bike-E recumbent = old, '12 Tricross = new. 10.44 miles each way.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sanath said:


> Bike-E recumbent = old, '12 Tricross = new. 10.44 miles each way.


Whoo, BikeE!
I`ve never ridden an "E" before, but I do enjoy an occasional ride on my rolling lawn chair. I can`t usually commute on it because it has no lights (not yet), but it`s fun. Not a whole lot of `bents on this forum for some reason, so I`m always happy to see another


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Whoo, BikeE!
> I`ve never ridden an "E" before, but I do enjoy an occasional ride on my rolling lawn chair. I can`t usually commute on it because it has no lights (not yet), but it`s fun. Not a whole lot of `bents on this forum for some reason, so I`m always happy to see another


To be honest I'm not surprised to not see a lot of recumbents on a mountain bike forum. This particular bike is nothing short of terrible off road. It rolls all right and doesn't fall over, but any bump of any significance literally threw me directly up out of the seat, at least a few inches.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, mine really blows when it comes to offroading also. The bumps are bad, like you experienced, but the worst for me is that the front wheel just doesn`t hold. Weird because it actually carries slightly over 50% of the weight on that particular bike. I gave up trying anything tougher than my gravel driveway. On the other hand, I`ve ridden my Schwinn to accompany a buddy on an EZ-1 on a few bumpy/loose roads and he seemed to do okay- don`t know why. The riveted rear end on your "E" marks it as one of the earliest models, doesn`t it? Do you have a 3-speed rear hub? How long have you had it? And since you seem to talk about it in past tense, do you still ride it?


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

I have no idea if it's an early model, but there certainly is no suspension of any kind. I'm borrowing it from my boss, who I think was trying to simultaneously recruit me to bike-commuting and recumbents. Loved the ride in, bike was so-so. Fine ride apart from the bouncing, but bloody impossible to work on thanks to that gigantic square frame that doesn't fit into any stand's clamp that I've ever seen. Adjusting the derailer was an adventure involving bungee cords, a jack stand, and a few bits of 2x4. It does indeed have the 3-speed rear hub, which is a revelation to a guy who's never ridden with a hub gear before.

Anyways, the Tricross is what I went with instead of sticking with the recumbent. So far I'm faster, way more stable at speed, my knees don't hurt as much (although that could be down to gearing choice and seat adjustments), and the brakes aren't alarmingly ineffective. The Bike-E will probably go back to the guy I borrowed it from, unless my wife wants to try riding it around (and she might, she's crazy like that). That'd be swell, if I went and bought myself something fancy and _still_ got stuck working on the Bike-E.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I hear ya. Tricross is much more versatile than a recumbent (blasphemy on the recumbent forums)- good thing I don`t have to choose one bike for everything. As far as maintenace goes, I think you`ll find RD adjustments a royal PITA on any bike that you can`t simultaneously reach the shifters and the pedals while watching the sprockets, whether it has square tubes or round. Even our upright tandem is hard for me to dial in (can`t shift while I watch what`s happening), but my round-tubed `bent is tougher. Still, if your boss isn`t in any hurry to get his stick bike back, you ought to have your wife give it a shot while the oportunity is available. If she likes it, teach her to do the maintenance and just take it out for a spin when the mood strikes you


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Latest build, intended for just riding to town at the moment, one day I'll probably have to rely on it for commuting.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

Sold my car, so here is my daily driver:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Congratulations and good luck :thumbsup:
Is the bike a new purchase to get you rolling in your new car-free life, or just new to its "one-and-only" spot?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

With or without the trailer/kid this is how I get around town most of the time. I've been averaging about 14 miles a day with this "Grocery Getter".


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^Congratulations and good luck :thumbsup:
> Is the bike a new purchase to get you rolling in your new car-free life, or just new to its "one-and-only" spot?


Thanks for the kind words - so far it has been fun, and my town is easy to get around by bike. Sold a $30k truck, figured I deserved a nice shiny new commuter! It has relieved my road bike from the around town errands, commuting to work, and lots of time towing the 2-year old around in his trailer.

Dan


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

A few updated shots of my commuter. It's a '12 Surly Cross Check with a SRAM Apex drivetrain. Had it for about a month now, I love it. Had to work out a few issues after I got it but now it's riding great. I just got Ortlieb Classic panniers for it last week, one of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

ducktape said:


> Latest build, intended for just riding to town at the moment, one day I'll probably have to rely on it for commuting.


I had a drivetrain like that for a little while. I found it very difficult to get the chain not to ghost shift. If that comes up for you, try a singlespeed freewheel and chain. The singlespeed freewheel will have taller teeth, the chain will be a little stiffer and have a little different plates, and you can dial in your chainline a little more if you have to.

If it's all working, enjoy it and be happy.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I had a drivetrain like that for a little while. I found it very difficult to get the chain not to ghost shift. If that comes up for you, try a singlespeed freewheel and chain. The singlespeed freewheel will have taller teeth, the chain will be a little stiffer and *have a little different plates*, and you can dial in your chainline a little more if you have to.


The ramps on the cassette are designed to help upshift (causing the ghostshift) so that's not surprising.

I have a variety of different ways of getting home, and today we took an unusual route. On the way down, just before my buddy and I split, we spotted a guy stopped on the left of the road. I slowed, asked if he needed some help, and he said something about bird ****. Given that's not "I need a _______" followed by patch kit, pump or a ride home, I continued rolling... but then realised his bike looked incredibly familiar and did a quick U-Turn.

I'd ridden in Seattle on my last bike, a Surly Steamroller, for over 2 years and 25000+ miles without seeing the same bike in the same place. Before that, a Raleigh One-Way, again never seeing the same bike in the same place. Marin Fairfax, Trek 520, Montague Paratrooper... again, never had seen another one in the same place at the same time (impressive given how the Trek 520 is kinda popular). So at this point of time, I felt it absolutely necessary to take a photo: after 48,000+ miles, I finally ran in to someone with the same bike as me.


----------



## utarch00 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hunter006, can you post other pics of your bike? I have thought about using butterfly bars and wanted to see some other angles. What tires are you using?


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

utarch00 said:


> Hunter006, can you post other pics of your bike? I have thought about using butterfly bars and wanted to see some other angles. What tires are you using?


Sure. I'll take a few additional photos, but here are pretty much all of the photos I have uploaded (see links below). I set my butterfly bars up differently to everyone else, from what I can tell - I flipped them and flattened out the angle compared to most others; most times, the bars have a high and a low point (where the brakes are is the low point), but I instead opted to have a close and a far point when in the different positions on the bars. This means I can stretch out, sit up, or do a quasi aerobar type position. At the time, I actually chose Butterfly bars because they were cheaper than Jones bars; my intention was if I didn't like them, I'd get the H-Loop bars but in the end I really like these. An additional three factors for flipping them and having them flat are:
1) I work in IT, and my wrists have slowly been getting more and more injured; with the way I have them currently set up, I can comfortably hold the front of the butterfly bar and rest behind my wrist on the back of the bar, which greatly reduces the stress on my wrists on longer rides. This was what was most comfortable for me.
2) When in the upper-and-lower position, it did give more clearance to the brake levers and whatnot but it created problems IMO for strapping a tent to the bars. I believe that if I do it right, I can strap a tent to the bars with minimal sway and/or contact with the hydraulic cables but completely independent of strapping it to the steerer tube or stem. I'll be testing this next Wednesday evening (going S24O on Thursday).
3) I blindly ordered parts off the internet with what I thought were approximately the right dimensions for comfort. In reality, you're supposed to get a longer stem by 20-30mm to compensate compared to a flat bar, but I didn't go long enough. It's a Thompson stem, so... I really like the stem and didn't want to return it . LBS ftw in this aspect, but no LBS around here carries that many stems to get it right.

Bars were purchased from Harris Cyclery (see Sheldon Brown for details). The tires are Schwalbe Big Apple 29x2.0 (aka 28x2.0) tires, in grey for no other reason than they were cheaper than the black ones at the time (discounted sale). I run them at around 40 psi, but I kind of wish I went a little wider on the tires so I could go even lower. They roll very nicely.

Happy birthday to me. New bike day - Surly Ogre ...
Photos of the new bike. The handlebars are called...
After building my own frame bag, I decided to take...
File this under:
Happy Independance Day Great photo of me by Ben...


----------



## utarch00 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thx. I appreciate the info and pix.


----------



## Muxherdlr (Jul 9, 2011)

Gt Transeo commuter build.

Bought frame from Nashbar









Scored a slightly used Trek 7.5 on c/l









Finished bike:


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

That's a great way to build a bike! Nice work.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Muxherdlr said:


> Gt Transeo commuter build.
> 
> see pics above (didnt need repeats)


f%&kin sweet build :thumbsup:
that bike looks tops

why was the Trek no good?


----------



## Muxherdlr (Jul 9, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> f%&kin sweet build :thumbsup:
> that bike looks tops
> 
> why was the Trek no good?


Trek was in excellent condition probably didn't have 50 miles on it. I'm 6'3" and it was a medium frame and the GT is an XL. I got the Trek for same price as a set of new 700c wheels = SCORE


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Danimal said:


> That's a great way to build a bike! Nice work.


+1 on both counts. Hope it serves you very well!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Danimal said:


> Sold my car, so here is my daily driver:


I have been drooling over a crosscheck lately! My 1x1 does great for my short commute but the 17 mile commute once or twice a week makes me want the crosscheck more and more.


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

Gravity 29er Singlespeed Commuter


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet gravity! How's da ride? I was thinking about getting one after seeing a review on MBA


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

Thanks! It rides great...

I currently have it set-up as my commuter with 32x16 gearing and 700x37 WTB All Terrain tires, my commute is a combo of dirt and road and this bike is perfect for that. Also cool just to cruise around on and cheap enough to not worry about it getting stolen. My old commuter was a Kona Jake the Snake cyclocross and the Gravity 29er is much more comfortable and fun.

I found the bike stock on local Craigslist for only $200! I did a few offroad singletrack rides before I converted it to my commuter. The stock 33x18 gearing and WTB Prowler SL 2.1" tires work great offroad, it rides and handles awesome. I'm very impressed with how nice it is for the price.


----------



## Dummyrunner (May 25, 2011)

Wow! There are some really beautiful bike here. This is my early 80's Healing, budget build Commuter. Ran a build thread a few months ago and got alot of help and really good advice from various members here. I've made a few changes since so figured I would show it here...

RDO BMX seatpost. Seat tube was a funny size and was hard to get a nice one to fit. 
Mountainbike cassette. I get as much gear range out of 1 x 7 as I did with the original 2 x 5 gearing.
Vittoria Tyres. Wrecked my gatorskins due to a careless discard someone made on the road.
Charge saddle. Doesn't need any explanation. It's just friggen awesome.
Also shifted the shifter off the stem to the downtube.

This is my every day, to and from work rider. It's also a really nice leisure bike. Not the flashiest but perfect for my needs and saves my MTB rubber from wearing too fast.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, that really came out nice Dummyrunner!
Congratulations on a cool resurrection :thumbsup:


----------



## digital_exhaust (Sep 22, 2010)

Beautiful bike Dummyrunner!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

That bike is perfect dummy!


----------



## xpatenaude (Apr 19, 2009)

*Best commuter Ive used..*

Ive been commuting 15 miles per day on this 1997 GT LTS TEAM Rain or shine, light or darkness. Its much faster than it looks. I can usually ride my 7+/- mile commute in under 25 minutes. Mostly city roads. I like the mountain bike body position vs road style. I cut thru lawns, hop curbs, RR tracks, and a few trails each day. AWESOME FUN!


----------



## TENDERFOOT (Dec 13, 2007)

Norm, I love looking at your bikes. I get the feeling that I have been on many of the trails you commute on.


----------



## ridinHigh (Jan 12, 2012)

*new commuter/cross/mtb/doitall bike*





































it looks better dirty 
front derailleur coming soon
mtb wheels mtb gearing
steel frame n fork
I AM IN LOVE


----------



## Mad Dingo (Feb 9, 2006)

Just switched to SS.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Foggy on the way to work this morning...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

salsa casseroll, magura hs11's (front rack is actually acting as a brake brace!! thanks salsa!), Real hubs on TK7.1's, moots ti post and SR Sakae ti bar, cane creek bar-ends, air horn, cage for 1.5L bottles, dura ace octalinks on an xtr 950bb with 48 tooth Rotor Q-ring, xt cassette.

that's about it. 
read to ride 1400km.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Great picture, Zerostack. It sure looks like a feather-weight.

Good luck on your ride, Byknuts! Leaving this week? And I`m surprised to see Maguras on a Casseroll. I thought they were made for sidepulls only.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

the maguras work on any canti bike really, the cass comes with canti studs so it was an easy call. 
I fly out on friday around 8:30 and will be in the saddle at 10am saturday morning.
fingers crossed.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Okay, I see they did go to cantis somewhere along the line. When I was looking at them for a possible adoption, they had side pull "road" calipers.

Enjoy and ride safe!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't remember if I posted my bike in this thread so here it is. Since, I've added a Salsa Woodchipper bar, 90mm stem, road tires, and a Phenom 143 saddle. 23lbs.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Drooling on the garage, the commuter, and the Salsa on the left! Very nice rides!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, I like the race/ride bib display. I always keep mine but don't know what to do with them.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Man, do I ever want a Soma. I wish my entrylevel Al Giant frame would just break already.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

I bought my first real bike when I was 13 and living in Germany in 1994. RS Bikes was a small brand found in Germany, small but popular. Anyway, I bought the Stampede, a nice steel framed hardtail. It was regularly used until 2000 when I bought a used Cannondale Super-V from a friend (which was also considered as a commuter build, might still happen). I had enough parts sitting around in the garage to build it up as a commuter, which is what it's been doing fantastically. I ordered a set of Planet Bike Cascadia fenders for it. Commute is 17 miles each way into downtown Atlanta. I set it up as a 1x9 with a 46T up front and an 11x34 in back, once that wears out I'll probably go to 11x28 or so. Some 26x1.25" kevlar-lined slicks from Performance, Spinergy Spox wheels, a Deore XT rear derailleur from ~1993, a homemade chain guide for the front. Just enjoying the feeling of getting my soon to be 20 years old bike back under me, giving life back to an old friend. :thumb:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

posted elsewhere, but this is my commuter, and some of my commute

when I say commuter I mean my everything bike


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

newfangled said:


> Man, do I ever want a Soma. I wish my entrylevel Al Giant frame would just break already.


I am insanely satisfied with my Groove. like... it's the first bike in a long time I've BONDED with. I had a Scott for 4 years and well over 10,000 miles. and in the about 3,000 or so miles I have on it... it has become like a relative. I LOVE this bike.


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Here's my 91 Trek 830 parked at the office.










Still relatively stock, really wanting some more road friendly tires and it desperately needs a brake upgrade. Other than that, I LOVE this bike.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Treks of that vintage are awesome. I have a friend with one and I'm always jealous when he dusts it off and rides it.


----------



## PeaceTrees (Sep 1, 2012)

Some great looking commuters in here


----------



## JodyH (Sep 22, 2011)

Marin Pine Mtn. 29'er relaxing in the office.


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ Treks of that vintage are awesome. I have a friend with one and I'm always jealous when he dusts it off and rides it.


I was considering ditching it for a cafe bike, but I've grown to love it too much to part with it. Going to give it some modern upgrades (road tires, front mech discs, v-brake rear, wider bar, better ergo grips, pedals, etc.) and ride it forever. May go 1x7 or 1x8 for a little more simplicity, but the Exage 300 LX components have performed flawlessly.

The frame is a peach, I love how it handles.


----------



## apheod (Sep 3, 2012)

theres my commuter, boardman hybrid team. yep, we ride boardmans here in the states. few and far between, though. i run panaracer t-serv 700x32s, sks longboard fenders, on one fleegle bars, topeak explorer rack, arkel switchback pannier/backpack, specialized avatar seat, and time atac alium pedals.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

DuManchu said:


> I was considering ditching it for a cafe bike, but I've grown to love it too much to part with it.


An old mtb can make a _great_ cafe bike:


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Not my pic, but this is my model bike, will post own pic tomorrow:


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Old steel road bike.
Mavic Cosmos, 105, 600, Brooks Swift, 52/20.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

2013 Specialized TriCross Comp Disc


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

ecub said:


> 2013 Specialized TriCross Comp Disc


Awesome ride ecub! Thinking about this bike as well. What other bikes did you consider before settling on this one? I'm looking at the Tricross, a Felt F65X, and a '13 CAADX Disc. Leaning toward the TriCross since the graphics are more subdued, but really I'd still like to demo each of them first. Thanks for any insight you might have.

:thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

ecub said:


> 2013 Specialized TriCross Comp Disc


Reminds me of my old Nashbike...


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Both those blacked out cross bikes look awesome!


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

My commuter, my only roadie (right now). Bianchi Imola '00, 105 set. Getting up to 7K on it.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

nemhed said:


> Both those blacked out cross bikes look awesome!


I went to 'flame mode' with mine in it's next incarnation. Always liked the drop bar version though... might have to bring it back one day:


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Ronin Six said:


> Awesome ride ecub! Thinking about this bike as well. What other bikes did you consider before settling on this one? I'm looking at the Tricross, a Felt F65X, and a '13 CAADX Disc. Leaning toward the TriCross since the graphics are more subdued, but really I'd still like to demo each of them first. Thanks for any insight you might have.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks. I was really considering the F65X, as well, & the Specialized Crux disc. The Tricross being the bottom of my list. But I wanted more an all around type bike, once I can train, run errands, etc., so I would like it to rack and maybe fender capable. Neither the F65X or Crux had that, but I liked the way they looked. Then I realized I already had a nice, expensive, looking road bike (Madone 6.7 SSL). The F65X & Crux looked nice enough for would be thieves. Plus, even if I managed to attach a rear rack, it would like kind of tacky. I was able to test ride all 3. Still loved the F65X, but thought that the TriCross would be better suited for my needs.


----------



## saltwater taco (Mar 23, 2012)

'89 Rockhopper built from frame with another parted out bike. This bike is blast! Thinking about some slicks though. Geared 44:16 with a flip flop hub. 

Rockhopper (2) by saltwatertaco, on Flickr

Rockhopper by saltwatertaco, on Flickr


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

My 89' Rockhopper comp with 2.35" big apples....i think its an 89' cuz of the U-brake


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

89 rockhopper stampede!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

You guys are killing me! I had one like that for about two weeks- just long enough to tune and lube, replace the tires, and pry my own fingers off of it in order to pass it along on its way. Sometimes I still kick myself for following through with that plan 
http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/doh-i-gots-dilema-544959.html


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

CommuterBoy said:


> 89 rockhopper stampede!


lol....just my herd instinct i guess.


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> You guys are killing me! I had one like that for about two weeks- just long enough to tune and lube, replace the tires, and pry my own fingers off of it in order to pass it along on its way. Sometimes I still kick myself for following through with that plan
> http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/doh-i-gots-dilema-544959.html


Oh but lucky for you they made a crapload of these and can be easily found on CL...if your patient. I see them all the time in Cali.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's my TriCross with pannier & rear trunk bag.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> 89 rockhopper stampede!


Wow, all the bikes these last few weeks have been awesome!

(I still have the receipt for my '89 Rockhopper Comp. The car-crashed frame hangs in the barn!)


----------



## saltwater taco (Mar 23, 2012)

CabezaShok said:


> My 89' Rockhopper comp with 2.35" big apples....i think its an 89' cuz of the U-brake


Nice! I was wondering if BAs would fit. I should probably admit that mine is a year older than me...


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

saltwater taco said:


> Nice! I was wondering if BAs would fit. I should probably admit that mine is a year older than me...


Actually i lied, now i use a 2.15" rear BA because my SKS fender..but a 2.35" fits fine without fender. I run the 2.35" front at 15-20 lbs and it still rolls nicely on my 89' RH (im light)


----------



## bdumas35 (Apr 18, 2010)

Flat Bar Trek

















Paul Thumbies w/barcons


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Going postal. I like it! Does anyone on your team use performance enhancing drugs?


----------



## bdumas35 (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't need Viagra or such ....yet. Just red wine and ibuprofin.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

It fits, it ships,..er rides. 
Pretty but somehow I don't think the wheels are for a clydesdale like me. Especially Air-Mail. Too small for me anyway. Enjoy. 

BrianMc


----------



## Manwhich (Jul 7, 2007)

Just a purpose built Sirrus. I liked it.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

So just picked up the fenders and lights today.. Got the quick disconnect as this bike will be my winter commuter/ rigid trail bike. The fenders take about 10 sec to put on or remove. My summer commuter is a bianchi pista but once its dark at like 6 I perfer to not ride on the streets around here at night lights or not. The trek I can comfortably ride sidewalks and not have to worry about eating $hit on 25c tires on anything but butter smooth pavement.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

Dwayne said:


>


I think now my commuter is done. Got some Planet Bike Cascadia fenders for it, and switched out the 1.25" slicks to some really nice Schwalbe Big Apple 2.15", much more comfortable, and to my amazement 99% as fast. Feels different, but according to the computer, time to work was still under an hour (typical commute is 55-59 minutes). I've got some reflective tape on the seatstays and the fender, but I'll be adding some more on the fork and maybe a few other places.




























The bright thing hanging on my door is my safety vest.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

My latest creation. They said I couldn't put hydraulic brakes on drop bars.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

ecub said:


> Here's my TriCross with pannier & rear trunk bag.


Are you pretty happy with the TriCross? I'm seriously considering ditching my Jamis Coda and picking one of these up. Have you mounted fenders yet? Is there room for a 35c winter stud?


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

J3SSEB said:


> My latest creation. They said I couldn't put hydraulic brakes on drop bars.


Sure you can, there's some new road/cross bikes coming out with hydraulic disc brakes. There's also adapters out there you can use:

http://www.cxmagazine.com/drop-bar-hydraulic-disc-brakes-cable-pull-adapter-for-cyclocross-cannard


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dwayne said:


> I think now my commuter is done. Got some Planet Bike Cascadia fenders for it, and switched out the 1.25" slicks to some really nice Schwalbe Big Apple 2.15", much more comfortable, and to my amazement 99% as fast. Feels different, but according to the computer, time to work was still under an hour (typical commute is 55-59 minutes). I've got some reflective tape on the seatstays and the fender, but I'll be adding some more on the fork and maybe a few other places.


That's a good looking bike. The BAs are a nice touch. I always thought skinny tires looked funny on bikes without drop bars.


----------



## charron34 (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's mine, a Trek District.


----------



## gt.speid (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's my 2011 Cross Check






























What I've added on so far:
Cane Creek 40 Headset
Brook B17 Saddle
Brooks Leather Bar Tape
Jandd Expedition Rack - 25th Anniversary Edition
Ortlieb Back Roller Classic Panniers
Velo Orange Hammered Aluminum Fenders

In the future I plan to swap out the crank and front derailleur and put on a Tiagra Triple. I'm never gonna do any cross racing with it, so the 50 tooth chainring and the granny gear will be much more useful. I also have a set of early 2000's XTR linear pull brakes which were given to be by a co-worker that I'll be installing this winter sometime.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

The more I ride this the more I like it.

I bought the handlebar brake levers, cassette and chain new. I bought the cantis used and the shifter was 'in the back' at the bike shop. The frame was a warranty replacement for a racing hardtail frame my son broke. The fork and headset came with the frame. Other than that this is a 'bin bike'. You know the bin in the garage where all the parts you upgraded end up.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

charron34 said:


> Here's mine, a Trek District.


That looks so minimalist and clean. Love it.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

guess I better triple post this image...









new Big Apples.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

^^^ That thing is cool...in a weird sort of way. What's with the reflective tires Agwan? Is that just from the camera?


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah. A lot of commuter tires do that. I think it looks a lot cooler than the old spoke reflectors


----------



## MtnMauler (Sep 6, 2012)

sakurama said:


> And here it is with the fenders and some NOS Coda cranks. It was a bit of a trick to get a fender to work with the single sided front end but not too hard. One of the nice parts of pulling a trailer is that I don't have to have any racks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome, you just made me a fan of white tires


----------



## tjbrand20 (Feb 28, 2012)

My commuter setup  16 miles one way!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

was my old frame, built it for the neighbour.
28mm vittorias on yellow spoked spinergys and yellow wtb headset, lemond buenos aires 853 reynolds frame, carbon fork, (mostly de-stickered)
bmx levers brev grips, bontrager satellite bars.
11-34 cogset on a 44 tooth ring.
pretty sexy little commutant.


----------



## Spatialized (Aug 23, 2012)

My Marin Muir Woods 29er.



It had fenders but I took them off for the summer here in the Arizona, which considering the monsoon we had was not the smartest idea. Still can't decide if they're going back on for the winter or not. It's not just a commuter, it's a dirt/fire road rolleur, occasional single track debutante, wannabe road bike and general source of genuine fun.

And right now it's the only functional bike I have. The other, well, it's in pieces as a project that keeps getting put off until next weekend. One day.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

As bicycles get stolen easily in my hometown, I wanted an old school steel race bicycle. So here is my rat's bike. Frame is in columbos TSX, drivetrain is 1X8 with shimano R600 crankset, sora right shifter, tiagra cassette and R600 derailleur, shimano R500 wheels, durano plus tires.

handlebar tape and saddle are in real zebra to moisturizes my sexy and get my modjo.









after work


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

brigadier said:


> handlebar tape and saddle are in real zebra to moisturizes my sexy and get my modjo.


Yes.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

gt.speid said:


> Here's my 2011 Cross Check
> 
> View attachment 723417
> 
> ...


What is this thing you're using to stand the bike up? I need... like... 5 of them.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Sanath said:


> What is this thing you're using to stand the bike up? I need... like... 5 of them.


It looks like a crank arm display stand, which looks similar to either the Sunlite or Ramiko.

You can also Google "Bike Display Stand"


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Daily Driver 
2012 Surly Steamroller








44X19 Fixed

Former Commuter Now It Mostly Hangs In The Garage
2007 Redline Conquest 









And If I Want To Hit Some Single Track On The Way Home or There








(non drive side sorry)
SS 33X19


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Excellent choice, *newfangled*! I bought and built my own inbred this past spring.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Makes me happy every time I ride it. Even on the rain.

--Lars


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

nemhed said:


> Excellent choice, *newfangled*! I bought and built my own inbred this past spring.


There aren't many photos of the inbred 26ers, so yours definitely inspired me. And I was debating the fire engine red, but eventually went the lazy route and got black. It's going to basically be a straight parts swap off of my giant hardtail, so it should be all built up by tomorrow.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Newfangled, I was going to take the easy route and go black also but I delayed ordering mine, the price went up like $12, and then they were out of stock on the black frame in my size. So I said screw it and ordered the red. I'm really happy with how it came out. The black is a classic color though:thumbsup:. White wheels would look awesome on that frame.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ it was a completely frivolous build (me wanty new frame) so there was no budget for new wheels. But here it is on its maiden ride:





Still need to figure out the steerer tube length, and might need to go from a 60 to a ~90 mm if I want to keep running the Mary bar. And my rear mechanical disk brake just barely fits, so if I ever want to run it ss I'll have to get a 180mm rotor and adapter. And my chain keeps popping off the 1x9, even though I'm using a jumpstop (I can't mount my old front derailleur because I need to get a shim for the smaller steel tubing). Lots of fun though.


----------



## Earth (Dec 7, 2011)

no problem fitting grips, brake levers and shifters on the mary handlebars?


----------



## Earth (Dec 7, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> posted elsewhere, but I was commuting home


i wish i had trails on my commute, that looks beautiful.
Wishing I had elevation, period.

Miami is much too flat, and covered in bad asphalt.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Earth said:


> no problem fitting grips, brake levers and shifters on the mary handlebars?


They fit, but it's tight. I usually like to have about a 1" gap between my brake clamps and grips. Using a shifter with the Mary the max gap is only about 1/2", although SS I could get it to about 1". I've got the same issue with my Carnegie bar, which maybe has a tiny bit more room than the Mary, but which I also usually run SS.

But the hand position is so different with the alt-bars - it's like being 1/2 way to dropbars - and they're run at such an angle that that I probably don't actually need that 1". Psychologically I'd still like it, but I don't feel cramped.


----------



## Earth (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info, newfangled.


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

*2012 SE Draft Single Speed (modified)*

Pics of my commuter bike


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Mmm... purdy 
Please help my vocabulary here, Wildtrekker- I thought "dinglespeed" meant a bike with vertical dropouts converted to SS use with a chain tensioner. Not so?


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Mmm... purdy
> Please help my vocabulary here, Wildtrekker- I thought "dinglespeed" meant a bike with vertical dropouts converted to SS use with a chain tensioner. Not so?


Hmmm...dunno. =)
My understanding is, any bike with a single gear ratio is a single speed bike like BMX bicycles, cruiser type bicycles, classic commuter bicycles...

That is the simplest way of defining it. =) At the shop that is how they classified it. Anyway here is the link: SE Bikes Draft Single-Speed City Bike - City Bikes

Thanks for noticing though...


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Mmm... purdy
> Please help my vocabulary here, Wildtrekker- I thought "dinglespeed" meant a bike with vertical dropouts converted to SS use with a chain tensioner. Not so?


Dingle Cog | Parts | Surly Bikes


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Those mirrored barend caps are cool. Almost make me want to get dropbars.

And dinglespeed is just two singlespeed drivetrains on one bike - two cogs, two chainrings, one chain, zero derailleurs:



I shift gears every six months or so.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is my freshly built 1x9 commuter. I used mostly stuff from the parts bin. I traded some stuff for the bars and bought the 105 RD off eBay. Still tweaking and I need to wrap the bars!









Sent from my iPhone using X-ray radiation


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks, Gritter and Newf!


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

ok...now i get it. thanks for the info =)


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

1989 Schwinn Traveler

read more on my blog


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

*Concord New Yorker*

Here are photos of one of the bikes I restored. I found the bike at a yard sale for $20. I removed a lot of rust from the chrome parts and spend a lot of time cleaning and polishing. I replaced the saddle, installed new gum wall tires, tubes, front rim and brake pads. I also added the saddle bag. The bike is a 1970's Concord New Yorker made in Allentown, Pennsylvania. It is a 3 speed cruiser that shifts with an internal rear hub. It is an all steel bike that is heavy, but is rides very smooth and is reliable transportation.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That is way cool.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

All you guys with your singlespeeds are making me jealous. Maybe I'm in for one for next winter, if commuting goes well this year.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ everyone should have 1 singlespeed. Although 2 is good too. And 3 wouldn't be a bad idea...


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is the current incarnation with the new Gyes leather saddle and Zimbale saddle bag.


----------



## krull (Apr 24, 2009)

My daily beater:



















DIY chainguide









Fully internal routing of the cables:


















Chainstay into the rear rack:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Krull, How did you fish the wires through?

BrianMc


----------



## krull (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know the technical term in English, but translating the German word it could be called spring-wire. That's a quite stiff wire. I made two hooks and entered from both sides, the hooks catched up each other inside the frame and I pulled it through. Then I attached the cable to the wire and pulled it through again.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice! What fenders are those Krull? massive coverage...especially up front. I need me some of those, but wider if they make 'em.


----------



## junghuneee (Nov 7, 2009)

*RAIN FENDER for BADBOY SOLO FORK*

Thanks Gregor again for uploading detail photos for me

As the rain season has just kicked in here, i just picked up a set of fenders that look pretty much the same as yours in the pic. However, i couldn't get the front fender aligned to the tire, there's no way i could get them aligned unless i get the aluminum sticks that go to the caliper bolt bent a lot. (FYI the one i got has two aluminum sticks called V-Stay separately hanging around so i need to bend two sticks to make them fit well, whereas yours seems to have one piece V-Stay)

here's the link for the fender i purchased, if you zoom in where the two sticks meet for the caliper bolt, you will see what i meant)
Axiom Roadrunner LX Reflex Road Fenders - Cap's Westwood Cycle, Greater Vancouver's choice for all your cycling needs since 1932.

So i wanted to ask you what kind of BRANDNAME FENDERS you used on your badboy solo fork, and the length of M4 bolt you used for the eyelet on the frame.

Thank you :thumbsup:



sakurama said:


> Sure. It wasn't actually as hard as I thought it would be and it's also held up much better than I expected it would. Cut the mounts off on the empty side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

newfangled said:


> ^ everyone should have 1 singlespeed. Although 2 is good too. And 3 wouldn't be a bad idea...


With three SSs, you might as well have a Sturmey-Archer!

Must admit I feel some temptation.



junghuneee said:


> So i wanted to ask you what kind of BRANDNAME FENDERS you used on your badboy solo fork.


They look like Planet Bike Cascadias to me. Any other guesses?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn, Krull- that is nice! I didnt even notice your wiring job until BrianMc asked about it. I think its also the first time I`ve seen a flat bar in combination with a downtube shifter, though that isn`t as cool as your awesome wire routing!


----------



## krull (Apr 24, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> Nice! What fenders are those Krull? massive coverage...especially up front. I need me some of those, but wider if they make 'em.


Simply SKS Fenders, but I bought two pairs, cut off the second back fender a bit and mounted it in the front and added a DIY mud flap. Take attention to the rear fender in the bottom bracket area. I mounted it that way that the water comes out beneath my foots.



rodar y rodar said:


> Damn, Krull- that is nice! I didnt even notice your wiring job until BrianMc asked about it. I think its also the first time I`ve seen a flat bar in combination with a downtube shifter, though that isn`t as cool as your awesome wire routing!


Thanks.


----------



## junghuneee (Nov 7, 2009)

*RAIN FENDER for BADBOY SOLO FORK*

The links below for the planet bike fenders you mentioned

Amazon.com: Planet Bike Cascadia Fender Set Hybrid/Touring (45mm wide): Sports & Outdoors

Planet Bike Cascadia II Hybrid Fenders - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

Wow, they look almost identical, don't they? except the black plastic piece where the bolts go through
wonder if that part needs to be bent for fitting 



rodar y rodar said:


> With three SSs, you might as well have a Sturmey-Archer!
> 
> Must admit I feel some temptation.
> 
> They look like Planet Bike Cascadias to me. Any other guesses?


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

rusheleven said:


> 1989 Schwinn Traveler
> 
> read more on my blog


Shimano Biopace!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

krull said:


> I don't know the technical term in English, but translating the German word it could be called spring-wire. That's a quite stiff wire. I made two hooks and entered from both sides, the hooks catched up each other inside the frame and I pulled it through. Then I attached the cable to the wire and pulled it through again.


Thanks. I think the name is fish wire. The same tool (but larger) is used in wiring existing homes. I didn't know smaller gauge ones were available. It sure tidies up a dyno light installation. Is your Surly a rare brand in Germany?

BrianMc


----------



## krull (Apr 24, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> Thanks. I think the name is fish wire. The same tool (but larger) is used in wiring existing homes. I didn't know smaller gauge ones were available. It sure tidies up a dyno light installation. Is your Surly a rare brand in Germany?
> 
> BrianMc


Im from Austria and yes Surlys are quite rare here. Before that I owned an On One Pompino that is also quite rare here.

Cyling home from university on my beloved Pompino on a touristic route:






Cycling Vienna from amotion.at on Vimeo.


----------



## JasonRider (Oct 21, 2012)

used to do more mountain biking, but lately really started to enjoy riding to work. Been doing it once a week for now. It's 23 miles each way. Going to work is mostly flat and downhill, but going back home is a pain. First time rode it to work as a full mountain bike, but started to make some low cost changes to make it a bit easier. First changed the tires to 1.25 Forte Metro-K and locked the suspension. Last night, installed the Forte T2 Aerobars. Felt like leaning over the bike when i got a bit exhausted and this seemed like the solution. Also gives another position. 2piece cheaper ones were obstructive and two narrow on the rise bars and the better ones were too expensive. This gives the position like the higher end and feels very natural. Next will be Fxyation Pedal Straps.


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

my ride or die! 7 days a week!


----------



## Gossamer (Sep 9, 2008)

*All-City commuter*

Here she is...


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh Man! ALL the bikes above simply ROCK!!!

You folks posting your commuters here (as it is the nature of this thread, this forum, by the way), sure do show the love of The Bike, and biking.

The variety of rides is impressive, as is the ingenuity and applied personality. 

Keep on keeping on... !


.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Gossamer, I dig those brake levers. What are they, and did you give them the drillium effect yourself, or did they come like that?



grandsalmon said:


> The variety of rides is impressive, as is the ingenuity and applied personality.


I can`t argue with that. We could use some more samples of your own ingenuity and applied personality from time to time, though


----------



## Gossamer (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for noticing the detail...they are TRP RRL SR Retro Brakes...the hoods are nice and soft and they work great with my Paul retro cantis.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

some smartass on a really nicely built khs solo-one. 
xt rear, profile front on sun 0XC's, origin8 cranks, only a rear brake.
pretty swanky build all thi0gns considered.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ haha, nice! it looks like a byknuts build to me :drumroll:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Stá chido! 
Your daughter?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

yup! both mine 
sun 0XC's and origin8 cranks in ano'd red. black hubs/spokes/stem/bars/headset/seatpost, red raceface grips and a sparkly .243 racing seat to top it all off. 

great contrast between that "shot-peened" black that's ubiquitous in today's cockpit parts and the smoother finish of the ano'd parts. 
with the frame/fork being dead between them in texture.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Just need to fit the rack, lights and Spinaci bars.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I posted this in another thread, but I wanted to make sure Krull got the credit for inspiring my front fender extension. I hadn't thought of simply using a second fender... found an old rear SKS Beavertail, cut it down and bolted it to the existing front Cascadia... very happy with the results. Rode one day in pretty good rain, and it does a great job of stopping all of the spray that I was getting out of the front. Thanks for the inspiration :thumbsup:


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

^^^^This, this is bad$$!^^^^


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

SeattSlayer said:


> ^^^^This, this is bad$$!^^^^


I wonder why it reminds me of a high boy Jeep with big mudder off road tires? You can take a man out of his Jeep, but not the jeep out of the man, apparently. Orgrely bada$$!

BrianMc


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

*end of season update*

End of fall update to my main commuter - cleaned her up, new decals, new cables/housing, new tail bag and new wheels and tires. The previous low spoke count Vuelta wheels where HEAVY and the Conti Traffic tires were worn down. mo betta!


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

*new commuting bike.*

gave the thorn i posted earlier to my mate (minus the rohloff hub) to get him riding to his work - he used to drive from centre of town to the industrial area and it would take him an hour out and sometimes 2 hours home. NOw its a consistant 40 minutes - he has even graduated to a Fixed wheel giant bowery with mudguards and a rack.

He has since returned the thorn and ill pass it on to the next person that expresses an interest in riding to work. :thumbsup:

I briefly turned back to my old tricross commuter and promptly wore it out doing 250kms a week from my new house. - chain ring teeth all got thin and folded over - but hardly surprising as i used to ride 40miles a day on it to uni and back when i first got it - been in storage since i left uni, the back wheel also started popping spokes at an alarming rate. :madman:










The tricross on the end of that lot about 2 years ago.

Priced up the cost of replacement bits - decided that instead id take advantage of my works tax free scheme to pick up a new bike

. Cue - Cotic RoadRat Alfine Disk , a set of versa VRS 8s and some old Roadie bars i found in the shed 










only had it a month and ive done 800k on it. So comfortable and much less effort than the tricross - my ride to work has 600m of climbing on it in 1 long drag which got a bit depressing on the fix.










Side visibility and still cars pull out on me (with a Exposure maxx D to back it up as well) 

















thats the mrs' commuter - did someone say tron ?

Hopefully when i get home from turkmenistan itll be time to fit the wintermarathons for some icy commutes - or even better Fire up the fat bike for some deep snow commutes


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Quite a tasty stable you have there, Trail Rat! Do you do the official Bedwards bike-a-day thing?



ranier said:


> End of fall update to my main commuter - cleaned her up, new decals, new cables/housing, new tail bag and new wheels and tires.


Boy, that`s a pretty blue 
Did you just clean up the old paint and put new decals over it?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I need a Cotic RoadRat. That was high on my list before the Ogre bug bit...



BrianMc said:


> I wonder why it reminds me of a high boy Jeep with big mudder off road tires? You can take a man out of his Jeep, but not the jeep out of the man, apparently. Orgrely bada$$!
> 
> BrianMc


The Jeep's still got the 29er beat :lol:


----------



## freeride2002 (Oct 30, 2012)

These are my normal day and really lazy day commuters


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Trail_rat said:


> thats the mrs' commuter - did someone say tron ?


 What is the rear light (seatpost) on the Genesis?


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

its a reelight 

its magnet powered - 2 on the rear wheel and there is a reciever on the seat stay. 

I stuck it on there for safety - its purely a blinky but it means mrs tr never forgets to stick her lights on in bad weather.

its been pretty good. 

we not have some smart 1watt lights on the pannier racks to


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Did not know of this version of their lights. Found it:

SL500 rear light - Reelight ApS

The low location of the 100 and 120 is all but useless for the drivers here. The 700 series has a 1 watt headlight, which would be a decent backup light for my purposes. No power claim on the 500 series. Hopefully at least 1/2 watt which would be Superflash level. Not a daylight level but again it would be a good backup light for my purposes.

Good eyes, Rodar!


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

the shop that gave me it with the bike foc only had those ones in stock - for some reason they were having trouble shifting the reelights. - next to an LED light that uses very little battery i guess the reelights seem quite expensive over here


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Trail_rat said:


> . Cue - Cotic RoadRat Alfine Disk , a set of versa VRS 8s and some old Roadie bars i found in the shed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That right side front disc brake confuses me.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

asphaltdude said:


> That right side front disc brake confuses me.


I found this on their webpage, about 1/3 of the way down, explains why it's on the right side:
The bike geek corner of COTIC cycles


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

main bonus for me - easy mudguard mounting


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Muxherdlr, just came across your Transeo build and had one of these frames "in my cart" trying to decide wether to build or buy. I do not have a parts bin to rob from so buying seems a bit more cost effective for me at this point. Then there is the "I built it myself" factor if I go the other way. If you can share what you used and the final weight of your build it would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

How she sits for now until the snow flys.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Meet "Tank".

*Backstory:* After hunting around all of the LBS's, I was told that one of the LBS's had a custom build Ogre sitting on their showroom floor. On arrival, I found they'd taken all the parts from a Raleigh Talus Elite and mounted them to a Ogre frame in my size. Lo and behold, Tank came to be, and consequently I scored a free upgrade to hydraulic M505 brakes and a Deore XT 2012 10sp drivetrain, both of which are very nice. After lusting after a Troll/Karate Monkey for so long, this was my birthday present to myself, and as such it's easy for me to remember when I bought it .

*Tires:* 29x2.0 Big Apples. Grey because it was cheaper at the time. I also have Serfas Drifter (came with the bike), Schwalbe Marathon something tires (folding, easy to keep on hand for spares).
*Bars:* Butterfly bars ordered from Harris Cyclery. Couldn't do swept Midge bars due to existing component incompatibility. Mounted upside down and flatter than most people do it for reasons related to a workplace injury I had 4 months ago - I could have used TT bars, but I didn't like that idea for some reason. Too aggressive position perhaps?
*Fenders:* SKS Shockblade front fender, SKS X3 26" (too short) fender on the rear. Wanted clip on fenders for various reasons that I now forget. Probably bike packing related.
*Frame bag:* by Revelate designs. Worthy every penny. Very well designed.
*Tail light:* Prototype Blink/Steady light. I have one of their final product lights too, just haven't gotten around to putting it on.
*Headlight:* Light & Motion Seca 400. Battery sits inside the Revelate Designs bag, and cable runs through a conveniently placed hole in the top of the frame bag specifically designed to run tubes and wires from inside the bag to outside (see soon to be modifications)
*Other:* Fox helmet w/ Light & Motion Vis360 lights. Garmin Edge 800 stem mounted. Stem is a 25.4mm 5º 110mm Thompson stem; in hindsight a 120mm would have worked better.

*Soon to be modifications:* I've built up a Son28 Dynohub to a DT Swiss XM490 rim, just need to add a rim strip and re-tension it to be tighter tolerance on radial trueness (currently ~5mm, probably need ~2mm to be happy). This will be coupled with a Supernova E3 Triple. In order to mount the Triple to the fork crown, I need to drill out the fender, which is a simple job to do but is time consuming, but more importantly... my girlfriend threw out the clips that mount the light to the hub by accident, so I need to go buy some more of those. Then I'll have a dynohub powered bikepacking commuter bike.

*Possible mods in the distant future:* Rhymes with Goal-off.

*Other notes:* I took my significant other to Australia, and on the way back she said I could buy anything bike related I wanted. I replied, "Even a custom Ti frame with shaped tubing and a Campy 11sp shifter kit" which was pretty much the most expensive thing I could think of, and she said, "Yes... wait, how much does that cost?" I'm pretty sure that costs less than a Rohloff or pretty much anything else I can buy for the bike, so she doesn't say anything when rims, spokes and a dynohub turn up at the door.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

This is an old one, in the nex future the new one...
Not the best picture but now, at work, I have this one!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

toscano said:


> This is an old one, in the nex future the new one...
> Not the best picture but now, at work, I have this one!


The picture you have is better than no picture! That`s a Jake, isn`t it? Are you looking at a new bike or a new picture of the same bike?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks! It is (was) a Jake 2009. I am looking for a picture of the new bike but it is not in this computer.


----------



## riderb (Jun 1, 2009)

My wintery commuter......


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Nice tuxedo cat.

BrianMc


----------



## Muxherdlr (Jul 9, 2011)

camekanix said:


> Muxherdlr, just came across your Transeo build and had one of these frames "in my cart" trying to decide wether to build or buy. I do not have a parts bin to rob from so buying seems a bit more cost effective for me at this point. Then there is the "I built it myself" factor if I go the other way. If you can share what you used and the final weight of your build it would be appreciated. Thanks!


Sorry, i haven't been keeping up with this stickey.I bought a used Trek FX disc hybrid bike off Craig's List. Bike was barely used and I got it cheap. Transferred all parts over to the GT frame. I have added a carbon cyclocross fork from Nashbar and a Shimano 105 rear derailleur.future plans: wider flat bars and extensions. Bike weighs just under 25lbs.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

> Sorry, i haven't been keeping up with this stickey.I bought a used Trek FX disc hybrid bike off Craig's List. Bike was barely used and I got it cheap. Transferred all parts over to the GT frame. I have added a carbon cyclocross fork from Nashbar and a Shimano 105 rear derailleur.future plans: wider flat bars and extensions. Bike weighs just under 25lbs.


Nice job! You should add another pic or 2 with the changes. I have a new question now. Any idea what the axle to crown length of that fork is? I am building a very similar bike now and was looking at that same fork but can't find any measurement listed.
Thanks again.


----------



## Muxherdlr (Jul 9, 2011)

camekanix said:


> Nice job! You should add another pic or 2 with the changes. I have a new question now. Any idea what the axle to crown length of that fork is? I am building a very similar bike now and was looking at that same fork but can't find any measurement listed.
> Thanks again.


I can measure and get back to you.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd appreciate that. I waited too long and could no longer get the GT frame in my size. I went with the Fuji Absolute 1 frame and am slowly collecting parts to sort of copy your build. This frame was not designed around a suspension fork so I'm hoping to keel the axle to crown height below 390mm.


----------



## iamJ4R0N (Nov 7, 2012)

At the 10 mile mark, of my 24 mile ride today.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

With my cross check out of commission from our intimate encounter with a volkswagen, I threw this together the other night. Very different ride from the cross check, but I actually like it a lot. I need a longer seat post and I have a new stem on the way so I can run 26.0 road drops on it. I think I'd like some 180mm cranks as well as the longer seat post. We'll see if I can find some longer cranks that I can afford. I really should have gotten a bigger frame when I got this 10yrs ago. It's been many things, and continues to perform well.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

vaultbrad said:


> With my cross check out of commission from our intimate encounter with a volkswagen, I threw this together the other night. Very different ride from the cross check, but I actually like it a lot. I need a longer seat post and I have a new stem on the way so I can run 26.0 road drops on it. I think I'd like some 180mm cranks as well as the longer seat post. We'll see if I can find some longer cranks that I can afford. I really should have gotten a bigger frame when I got this 10yrs ago. It's been many things, and continues to perform well.


Careful on that bike with the longer seatpost. They didn't nickname them "Crack 'N Fail" for no reason at all...


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Ray Raton said:


> Careful on that bike with the longer seatpost. They didn't nickname them "Crack 'N Fail" for no reason at all...


Are they known to fail on the seat tube or elsewhere? Genuine curiosity. I get that extra leverage from a longer post could be hard on the frame. Enlighten me. Personal experience?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

vaultbrad said:


> With my cross check out of commission from our intimate encounter with a volkswagen, I threw this together the other night. Very different ride from the cross check, but I actually like it a lot. I need a longer seat post and I have a new stem on the way so I can run 26.0 road drops on it. I think I'd like some 180mm cranks as well as the longer seat post. We'll see if I can find some longer cranks that I can afford. I really should have gotten a bigger frame when I got this 10yrs ago. It's been many things, and continues to perform well.


Slick bike! 
I feel your pain, having a bike that you love, but isn`t quite the right size- mine is a bit long for me. The affordability of cranks outside the 170 to 175 range is familiar too, but again in the other direction. Isn`t it crazy that you can buy bikes in a whole range of sizes, but all apparently for people with the same femur length? It`s almost an insult that you can even fine tune to get a 172.5, but scramble to get 165 or 180, and need MAJOR bucks to go beyond.
Okay, I`m done whining now. Have fun riding your too-small killer lookin` drop-bar C-dale while I go back to my too-big Schwinn


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Rodar. I'd be a happy dude if there were more non-custom 185ish crank options that I could afford. Bike bits are not optimized for those of us who reside toward either end of the size bell curve.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

vaultbrad said:


> Are they known to fail on the seat tube or elsewhere? Genuine curiosity. I get that extra leverage from a longer post could be hard on the frame. Enlighten me. Personal experience?


In your case, 'fraid so. I say this because for years, I,like yourself, tried for years to ride "M" frames for the weight savings and extra ( I though) rigidity (slightly shorter/stouter tubes) and since I have a pretty long functional inseam, where my frames tended to break was exactly at that junction of TT/ ST.

Keep an eye on it...C-Dale tended to make things on the light side anyways, and at 10 years of age, this is when metal fatigue begins to show. If not sooner.

I've learned my lesson. Now I ride "L" frames, plus I've discovered I like a 24" TT anyways. Plus, I make sure I use a 400mm or longer seatpost.
I always was a "L" frame rider. Just in denial about it, I guess.....


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. So far no issues, but I'll be keeping an eye on it. This is an L frame and I feel like I'm riding a clown bike when compared to my 62cm cross check . I have a 36" pants inseam at 6'3". This setup should last until I can get a different one sorted.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

vaultbrad said:


> Thanks for the heads up. So far no issues, but I'll be keeping an eye on it. This is an L frame and I feel like I'm riding a clown bike when compared to my 62cm cross check . I have a 36" pants inseam at 6'3". This setup should last until I can get a different one sorted.


The cross check is an excellent frame. Anything steel, is real! :thumbsup:
Don't hop too many curbs in the saddle, and you should be OK......for a while.


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

Ol' Midas ( Schwinn Frontier FS, had this fella for at least 5 years now, today we're on our way to go do some laundry. As you can tell, he's in a 69er setup, even though the front wheel is a 700 x 40c. Hopefully I'll find a more suitable 29" tire to match the 26" x 1.95" in the back.


----------



## hetsekr (Oct 28, 2008)

nice


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

ThundaCrymz said:


> Ol' Midas ( Schwinn Frontier FS, had this fella for at least 5 years now, today we're on our way to go do some laundry. As you can tell, he's in a 69er setup, even though the front wheel is a 700 x 40c. Hopefully I'll find a more suitable 29" tire to match the 26" x 1.95" in the back.


I can't tell, but does yer frame have disc mounts on the rear triangle? If so, the bestest thing you could do is get a set of cheapo 29er disc wheels, put on Avid BB7 discs front & rear, and mount a 700X32 rear tire. Rolling resistance, and braking as well, would improve. The bike would be faster by a considerable bit.
Most 26" hardtail frames will clear a 700c skinny. My Jamis Dragon will clear a 700X42 Maxxis Wormdrive on the rear wheel. But you got to have disc brke capability to make it work....IF you want rear brakes, that is..
I've progressively 'weaned myself away from fat tires for commuting to where now I'm running Conti Gatorskins in 700X25 fore and aft. The bike is lighter, and much faster pedaling. And I'm the only "roadie" out there with flat bars AND disc brakes.

In addition to performance increases in both speed and braking, I now also benefit from EVER being asked to join a roadie group on a ride, even tho I can keep up. I'm just too un-orthodox. They can't HANDLE divergence from the "norm"!


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

Ray Raton said:


> I can't tell, but does yer frame have disc mounts on the rear triangle? If so, the bestest thing you could do is get a set of cheapo 29er disc wheels, put on Avid BB7 discs front & rear, and mount a 700X32 rear tire. Rolling resistance, and braking as well, would improve. The bike would be faster by a considerable bit.
> Most 26" hardtail frames will clear a 700c skinny. My Jamis Dragon will clear a 700X42 Maxxis Wormdrive on the rear wheel. But you got to have disc brke capability to make it work....IF you want rear brakes, that is..
> I've progressively 'weaned myself away from fat tires for commuting to where now I'm running Conti Gatorskins in 700X25 fore and aft. The bike is lighter, and much faster pedaling. And I'm the only "roadie" out there with flat bars AND disc brakes.
> 
> In addition to performance increases in both speed and braking, I now also benefit from EVER being asked to join a roadie group on a ride, even tho I can keep up. I'm just too unorthodox. They can't HANDLE divergence from the "norm"!


Sadly, he doesn't have disc mounts on the rear triangle (but I'll have to double check), and yeah I would convert him to a full 700c, but I already have a 700c (Motobecane FS Elite) bike as well, which I'm converting into a 7-speed tonight, just got thru grinding down the outer chainring.

I just plan on looking for a thicker 700c or thinner 29" for the front, I have a 26"x 2.25 and 29"X 2.25" Bell Kingpins I used to have on them, but the 26 was a bit too thick on the rear so i went back down to a 1.95" , so my hunt will be either for a 700c x 45 or a 29" x 2.0 at the thickest for the front. I like things a bit unorthodox as well, so I tried out the 69er style and stuck with it. So far I'm the only one on my side of town with such a setup :3


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Fantastic thread! Still got lots of reading to do in it.

And finally a place my bike fits right in not looking out of place at all. 
So, with this very short intro, here it is... my commuter:





































Every now and then, if I've got the time, I'll take a little shortcut through the woods making my commute a little longer than it would have otherwise been. 
Sometimes I do it even with groceries on my back. Not always the smartest thing to do.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rinseflow said:


> Every now and then, if I've got the time, I'll take a little shortcut through the woods making my commute a little longer than it would have otherwise been.
> Sometimes I do it even with groceries on my back. Not always the smartest thing to do.


Beautiful canyon- I wish I were there!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Finally stopped for a pic at my Mother's this morning.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

What the heck...I'll post the whole slew of 'em.

On-One Fleegle Mounted up with the cheap E-Bay grips and bar ends.









Another shot:









This is where she sleeps, corner of the bedroom next to my cycling locker:









Took a pic at my Mother's this morning:


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

*Canadian Prairies Commute*

My first time commuting to work during the winter. We had two record snowfalls in November so nothing like trial by snow :thumbsup:

Beckoning to be rode in the fresh powder:








Frosty cockpit:








I have a pretty good location for biking as I live right off the bike path so I only have to traverse streets for about 3 km of my 8km route:








Obligatory snow bling shot:








I have been enjoying biking to work, only one motorist has yelled at me for being on the road so far. I bike pretty much 4/5 days per week, sometimes I need the car to take stuff to work etc. I did wimp out one day when it was minus 24 Celsius plus a windchill. I caught a ride to work with the wife


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ welcome from another flatlander.  I've got to say that ~8km is a good distance for year-round commuting here in Edmonton. In the summer it's way too short, but that can always be fixed with detours. In the winter though, it's short enough that even with the absolute worst winter weather I've never been more than 20 minutes late. And even -30C isn't too bad if you're out for less than half an hour.

What's the rear rack that you're using?


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks newfangled, it is an Axiom Rack, I think they don't make it anymore, it was an early design for disc brakes. I needed it because my previous commuter had Ritchey Lost Wax rear dropouts without any mounting points. This rack attaches to the seat stays. I am forgoing my panniers and trunk bag and using a backpack for the winter as to keep the bike as light and nimble as possible for the snow.

Oh and I am in Regina btw.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

All right! I was going to back up and comment on the other threads that both these bikes
were posted in after checking out the rest of the forum, but here they are again 
Great pic at your mom`s place, bikeCO.

And the prairie basher looks mean! Nice set-up.



newfangled said:


> I've got to say that ~8km is a good distance for year-round commuting here in Edmonton.


Newf, if you`ve said how long your commute is, I don`t remember.
How far is your daily trudge?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ it used to be ~7.5km, but six months ago we moved 5 blocks closer so now it's a whopping 7km. And it is way too short about 99% of the time so I take lots of detours, but every winter there are a few days when it is just right. The last time I didn't bike commute was sometime in 2010 when I sprained my ankle, but if I lived much further away I'd probably have bailed a few times.


----------



## gingermullet (Dec 21, 2010)

gingermullet said:


> Here is my "Old Lady". Was my first mountain bike: 1999 Speshy Hard Rock Comp. Rode trails with her for a couple of years and then she laid dormant in the shed for years. 2 years ago she came to life and got me back into the sport and pretty much saved my life. After some trail abuse I got a soft tail and this became my commuter. Treated her to new hoops, tires, crank and a cushy seat for the commute. A blast to ride to and from work.


So some upgrades I've made to this is I've gone clipless and I put on some City Jet tires and saw an instant improvement. I'd like to get bar ends for a more comfortable ride. My commute is only 9 miles each way, but I'd like to make it a little more comfortable. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I bet your old buddy is delighted to be back in service!
Tires are probably the biggest change you can make for efficiency, bar ends should be more comfortable. Is there a particular discomfort you`re trying to fix? And just so you know, "only 9 miles each way" is probably over the median commmute length for us as a group. It`s almost triple mine!


----------



## gingermullet (Dec 21, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> I bet your old buddy is delighted to be back in service!
> Tires are probably the biggest change you can make for efficiency, bar ends should be more comfortable. Is there a particular discomfort you`re trying to fix? And just so you know, "only 9 miles each way" is probably over the median commmute length for us as a group. It`s almost triple mine!


Well the current bar is fairly narrow and I think having that option to go wider when I feel like it may be a little more comfortable. Sometimes my hands get a little numb and there really isn't any option to position them elsewhere so I usually go one handed and shake one at a time.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Bar ends help. A road bike helps. Getting the riding position right helps - maybe a shorter reach or less drop. (Or vice versa, now and then.)


----------



## Muxherdlr (Jul 9, 2011)

Update: GT Transeo build
Original pic









Current pic with Nashbar Cyclocross fork









Close up of Nashbar fork










I have a couple hundred miles of trouble free service from this bike. Only upgrades will be wider bars and extensions.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh man... that fork reminds me... might be time to dust off the nashbike frame/fork. It's been hanging patiently in the rafters for over a year now.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

*converted chinese carbon*

I have been commuting in/out of NYC now for almost a year and have recently turned my rigid geared MTB into my regular commute. In order to save some wear and tear on the road bike I set this up with full fenders, big apples, rack with trunk bag and my favorite delta air zound horn. Unfortunately I cant ride to work from home because i live 56 miles from the city so I park at county parks on the NJ side and cross over the GWB. I have 2 options as to where to park with one by the bridge and the other 5 miles from the the bridge. The latter starts off with a nice mile and a quarter climb. My job has limited my MTBing so this was an easy choice plus I still have my SS 29er for dirt days. Next will be converting and old Jamis steel frame for SS/fixed commuting...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice! Those BAs look terrific - that's the creme color? When mine wear out I've got to get something like that for my b&w commuter.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

newfangled said:


> Very nice! Those BAs look terrific - that's the creme color? When mine wear out I've got to get something like that for my b&w commuter.


Thanks, yes cream when I saw them I had to have them


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Peugeot Canyon Express*

Best $40 bucks I've spent in a LONG time. Bottom bracket is rotten... and paint is crap... love it!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I don`t think I`ve ever seen a Peugeot mtb before. Looks like it`s a lugged frame, too. Far out! Did it come with French or Japanese drivetrain before you SS`d it? Any idea what year?


----------



## thebigfish (Dec 3, 2012)

My Trek 7.3 fx. Been rididng it daily for the last 2 years. Added Planet Bike Cascadia fenders, axiom racks and panniers, and blackburn light set. I also use a 750 lumien cygolite on my helmet. I am still running the original tires, but recently replaced the rear rim with an inexpensive Alex g6000. damn car ran me into a curb bending the stock rim. I am looking at replacing the stock racelight 700X32 tires with a 700x35 cross tire for the winter. I would like to change the handlebars to either a mustache bar or Jeff Jones loop bars.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

How many miles on those tires in 2 years? I'm at 1,500 in 4.5 months of riding - I have no idea how long road tires typically last.


----------



## thebigfish (Dec 3, 2012)

I have almost 3500 on them. Most has been pavement, with a few minor treks on crushed gravel and dirt singletrack.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> I don`t think I`ve ever seen a Peugeot mtb before. Looks like it`s a lugged frame, too. Far out! Did it come with French or Japanese drivetrain before you SS`d it? Any idea what year?


1988. Its a nice double butted, lugged tange frame. (albeit rusty) The drivetrain is Mountain Exage, which I've put aside for some spare cranks. I do want to get it geared up soon, just wanted it functional right away!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Latest Edition to the Fleet*

GT Sensor 9er Expert


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Being an Army officer, my compatriots in uniform give me no end of greif about the color of my bike... Part of what I like about it!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Jonesy33 said:


> Being an Army officer, my compatriots in uniform give me no end of greif about the color of my bike... Part of what I like about it!


Didn't the dress uniform used to be "pinks and greens"?

:thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I don`t think you`ll ever misplace that bike!


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

^ Reflecto-Bike IV with a full Monday load, about 50 pounds GVW. This is an Access frame I bought on MTBR Classifieds after cracking my old Gary Fisher. It's silver, so silver reflective tape blends right in... in daylight.









^ Reflexite V82 on main triangle

Winter gearing is a 36-48 crankset with an 11-34 in back. I'm using a Nokian Mount & Ground W160 in the rear and a Nokian Extreme 294 in front. V-brakes work pretty well except after extended non-use in ice-up conditions, so I'm sticking with Vs.

Baseline headlight is a B&M Cyo N dynamo light powered by a Shimano DH-3N80 dynohub. I have a B&M Luxos on order. "High-beam" headlight is my DiNotte 1200+. Taillights are currently a Hotshot, a Solas, and a pair of Bontrager Beacon bar-tip lights. Side lights are amber Sunlite HL-515s and an amber BikeBrightz.


----------



## Jaredbe (Aug 6, 2007)

*Salsa El Mariachi*

I am very happy with how my new commuter/grocery getter/utility bike is coming along. I have yet to put the front low rider racks on for bigger loads.

Same pics and more words on my blog. Lao Tzu Cycles


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

Just got this running. Commute a little over 7 miles each way on it. It's very comfortable and fast.


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

*Just built single speed commuter*

















Demountable pedals to deter thieves


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Winter commuter


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

Jaredbe said:


> I am very happy with how my new commuter/grocery getter/utility bike is coming along. I have yet to put the front low rider racks on for bigger loads.
> 
> Same pics and more words on my blog. Lao Tzu Cycles


I like it! What rack are you using in the back?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't think I posted here since the repaint and rebuild of The Duchess. Now with a Star Ship like iBike 'hood ornament'. Found this on the video just before heading out. A candid shot. Ready to Ride.



(not sure why the link quit)

BrianMc


----------



## The Beige Fraggle (Mar 10, 2010)

*My unused trail bike....*

I bought the alias a few years ago, we have some great single track around where I live. But alas, between a job change and two kids, there is just not time to travel to the tracks, so the Giant has sat in the back of the shed for two years.

So, a change of riding duties has had the alias dusted off, fitted with street tyres and fenders, lights to come.

4WD is SOLD!

My commute is nothing to write home about, but still fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks great The Beige!

Not seeing your vid, BrianMc.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

The Beige Fraggle said:


> I bought the alias a few years ago, we have some great single track around where I live. But alas, between a job change and two kids, there is just not time to travel to the tracks, so the Giant has sat in the back of the shed for two years.
> 
> So, a change of riding duties has had the alias dusted off, fitted with street tyres and fenders, lights to come.
> 
> ...


I like! Pratical and "recycle" bike.
Are those SKS 55mm fenders?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Repaint and rebuild from the wheel jam on your Habitat for Humanity ride? Looks the same as before (except the hood ornament). What ended up happening with the fork?



The Beige Fraggle said:


> But alas, between a job change and two kids, there is just not time to travel to the tracks, so the Giant has sat in the back of the shed for two years....
> 
> ...So, a change of riding duties has had the alias dusted off, fitted with street tyres and fenders, lights to come.


Yeah, back in action! Quite a set of car crushers on her, too


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Repaint and rebuild from the wheel jam on your Habitat for Humanity ride? Looks the same as before (except the hood ornament). What ended up happening with the fork?


Picture is back in the post. Posted The Duchess in the 'How was your Commute?' thread but not here. So I thought this pre-leg-over view was unusual. Good catch on the wireless speed sensor on the fork. Goes with the heart monitor. New tires, pedals, bar tape, and the iBike since the accident. Rebuilt wheel and reworked and re polished fenders after the water bottle incident.

BrianMC


----------



## The Beige Fraggle (Mar 10, 2010)

Tkul said:


> I like! Pratical and "recycle" bike.
> Are those SKS 55mm fenders?


Planet bike mtb ez fenders, they're 62mm wide - the same width as the 2.5" hookworms.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

That Alias frame looks exactly like my 2009 Giant Yukon, but with bit better parts spec. I don't think I've ever seen an Alias before though, but I've seen Yukon frames back to the early 90's. Interesting.

How're the hookworms? I've got 2.35 Big Apples on one of my bikes, and occasionally think that when they wear out I'd like something bigger.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> Good catch on the wireless speed sensor on the fork. Goes with the heart monitor.


Sorry to disappoint, but I didn`t notice the wireless pickup . Wasn`t there was some question about the integrity of your fork in the aftermath? That`s what I was asking about.

Brian, have you been Duchess`s only duke? How long have you been together, anyway?


----------



## The Beige Fraggle (Mar 10, 2010)

newfangled said:


> That Alias frame looks exactly like my 2009 Giant Yukon, but with bit better parts spec. I don't think I've ever seen an Alias before though, but I've seen Yukon frames back to the early 90's. Interesting.
> 
> How're the hookworms? I've got 2.35 Big Apples on one of my bikes, and occasionally think that when they wear out I'd like something bigger.


Good, roll well, heavy, I got the single ply side wall ones as they're a bit lighter than the duals, still 1kg each. Not too worried about the weight, id rather have something strong rather than light, ya get that from being a truck mechanic, plus my commute is really short.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but I didn`t notice the wireless pickup . Wasn`t there was some question about the integrity of your fork in the aftermath? That`s what I was asking about.
> 
> Brian, have you been Duchess`s only duke? How long have you been together, anyway?


The water bottle incident on the Habitat ride left us vertical. So no issue with the fork.

The minor injuries in November said that the bike fell mostly on the right pedal with it at the bottom of the stroke. No indicators of issues on bar or fork. Everything rides true.

NOS 1980 frame bought in 1981. It began commuting the day after it was built to the University of Illinois. She's an old campaigner. A veteran. We were faster then, though. 

BrianMc


----------



## Khoder (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys i am new to cycling and i just commute with this to the gym shops and all that kinda stuff please let me know what you all think!

20130125_003819_zps9d3454ed.jpg photo by Khoder1 | Photobucket

20130125_003842_zps19ebe3b2.jpg photo by Khoder1 | Photobucket


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> NOS 1980 frame bought in 1981. It began commuting the day after it was built to the University of Illinois.


Now THAT is awesome.
She isn`t jealous of your other gal?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Now THAT is awesome.
> She isn`t jealous of your other gal?


My better half or the Schwinn or the Peugeot or the Nishiki? I think bikes are used to N + 1. My spouse? Not so much.  :thumbsup:

BrianMc


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

2013 Specialized Hardrock 29er

I just got this bike and installed some gear.

(Picture taken using camera flash)


----------



## Khoder (Jan 21, 2013)

My commuter


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Khoder said:


> My commuter


That Bad Boy is SICK! I've always loved those things. Probably be a collector's item one day.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweet, Khoder! How are you toting your stuff along?


Gritter, I don`t know how to link individual posts, but for an off-the-hook Badboy, check out the one on post 1606 (pg 65) of this thread.


----------



## Khoder (Jan 21, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> Sweet, Khoder! How are you toting your stuff along?
> 
> Gritter, I don`t know how to link individual posts, but for an off-the-hook Badboy, check out the one on post 1606 (pg 65) of this thread.


Thanks so much guys! It's my first bike & currently contemplating whether to make it a SS (singlespeed) or not,

Rodar y, I just carry a backpack :$ should I buy a little saddle for behind the seat? Thanks heaps guys


----------



## Khoder (Jan 21, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> Sweet, Khoder! How are you toting your stuff along?
> 
> Gritter, I don`t know how to link individual posts, but for an off-the-hook Badboy, check out the one on post 1606 (pg 65) of this thread.


And also really want to get white tyres and a white saddle, wow that badoy is amazing
And that white one is beautiful


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Khoder said:


> Thanks so much guys! It's my first bike & currently contemplating whether to make it a SS (singlespeed) or not,
> 
> Rodar y, I just carry a backpack :$ should I buy a little saddle for behind the seat? Thanks heaps guys


First bike? Double congrats, then 
If a backpack does it for you, keep doing it- some prefer that, some prefer other methods, I was just curious. But I will suggest that you keep some minimal maintenance stuff in there at all times Whatever you need on your specific setup to deal with a flat tire + multi tool or 3 or 4 loose allen wrenches in the sizes you most often use. If you don`t always ride with that backpack, maybe a small saddlebag just big enough for that stuff. You`ll find that 95% of your bike related emergencies can be fixed with very minimal stuff- start with the basics and add or subtract as experience dictates.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Commuter Monkey...


----------



## Khoder (Jan 21, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> First bike? Double congrats, then
> If a backpack does it for you, keep doing it- some prefer that, some prefer other methods, I was just curious. But I will suggest that you keep some minimal maintenance stuff in there at all times Whatever you need on your specific setup to deal with a flat tire + multi tool or 3 or 4 loose allen wrenches in the sizes you most often use. If you don`t always ride with that backpack, maybe a small saddlebag just big enough for that stuff. You`ll find that 95% of your bike related emergencies can be fixed with very minimal stuff- start with the basics and add or subtract as experience dictates.


Thanks so much for the information rodar, I bought a multi tool for $3 it's a good little tool  you think it's a good bike for my first?


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

my commuter 1900 miles so far..


----------



## MrMatson (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's my recently rebuilt commuter. It's an old '97 Gary Fisher Kaitai frame, rigid fork and drops are the recent addition.

I'm still working on getting it all dialed in and comfy for my 35 mile round trip commute but it's already vastly superior to flat bars and a heavy suspension fork.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Groovy, MrM. I see deraillers, but no shifters- STI? I just read your post in another thread saying you`d removed a suspension fork. Did it come with suspension originally? I`ve been commuting for 3 or 4 years now on a rigid Schwinn with drop bars, now playing with a similarly equipped Rockhopper.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Finally stopped for a pic at my Mother's this morning.


heeeeeeeeeeeey i know where that is i'm in springfield to


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

MrMatson said:


> Here's my recently rebuilt commuter. It's an old '97 Gary Fisher Kaitai frame, rigid fork and drops are the recent addition.
> 
> I'm still working on getting it all dialed in and comfy for my 35 mile round trip commute but it's already vastly superior to flat bars and a heavy suspension fork.
> 
> View attachment 768615


If you haven't seen this article before, I really like his approach.

How to Fit a Bicycle

I'd had some thought myself about adapting a mountain bike frame with drop bars a few years ago, but decided that I'm just not a big enough person.

It seemed like it should make a bike with some really snappy acceleration. Got to be quick handling too, if your fork change dropped the front end.

Enjoy it!


----------



## MrMatson (Oct 12, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Groovy, MrM. I see deraillers, but no shifters- STI? I just read your post in another thread saying you`d removed a suspension fork. Did it come with suspension originally? I`ve been commuting for 3 or 4 years now on a rigid Schwinn with drop bars, now playing with a similarly equipped Rockhopper.


I'm running trigger shifters using modified seat clamps as mounts.









Got the idea from here: http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/installed-trigger-shifters-31-8-drop-bar-today-829347.html

It works really well and is way cheaper than going with STI levers.

The Kaitai originally had an 80mm travel RockShox fork that I swapped for a RockShox Tora 302 when I was using it as a mountain bike. I commuted on that for a while just leaving it locked out which was ok from a rigidity standpoint but it was too tall and too heavy for any decent length commuting. Now that I'm riding 17 miles each way to work and back I felt I could justify upgrading a bit.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ That looks sharp! I wish I had thought of that when I was running triggers on drop bars.

I got a cool pic of the Ogre this morning:


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

*oopspost*


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. It's a 10*, 75mm Titec "El Norte" downhill stem. The frame is the 22" Ogre.... ETT is 24.9. The set-up fits me and my monkey arms like a glove.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

My commuter. For gravel and asphalt.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Wanted my Karate Monkey back as a single speed, so I put all the commuter parts back on this dented Voodoo Nakisi. No good for offroad, but fine for the ride to work.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's my commuter


----------



## Sektor9999 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi! this is my redline d440 with some upgrades :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome Sektor & Archer! Nice pix and rides! When you have a chance, click over to "how was your commute today" and share some info about your commute, where you live, -well pretty much anything is fair game over there.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Snow is a nice upgrade.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> Welcome Sektor & Archer! Nice pix and rides! When you have a chance, click over to "how was your commute today" and share some info about your commute, where you live, -well pretty much anything is fair game over there.


Thanks...

Another commuter..


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Still love this bike. my ideal bike has changed... but this thing still makes me grin. As it's configured it finally fits like a glove.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Agwan, what size big ring do you have on there? I was going to ask in your other thread, because I couldn't remember.

My only geared bike is a 1x9 with a 38 upfront, and it's definitely not speedy. (It's a compromise since it's built to make 100% of the climbs around here, vs the 95~98% that I can do on my ss's.)


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

It runs a 40, which is definitely slower than the 44 that came on the triple the crank originally had. the gearing change was definitely something I did for looks. at the time I scoured the internet for a larger single speed chainring that was bright red (this bike had a red theme for a while, can you tell?) and none could be found.

rennen now makes chainrings in red all the way up to 52 or 56... but frankly I'd have no problem with a black one.

that being said, my bike shop didn't grease my ISIS bottom bracket and it seized. I've since rebuilt it myself, but the cup is now fused with the frame. It still pedals fine but I know the day will come where I need to replace the whole shebang. and when that happens it will probably get a new XT crankset to compliment the XT 10 speed out back.

If I had it to do all over again. I probably would have just slapped Shimano 105 black on the whole thing and called it good.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I sold the Specialized Tricross Sport and built this new commuter!


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Gorgeous. I'd really like almost exactly that. what is the cost on a build like that?


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

I haven't posted this here yet. I spent all winter stripping it down to the frame, having it powder coated and rebuilding it with lots of new parts. Rode it to work for the 1st time today.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

p08757 said:


> I haven't posted this here yet. I spent all winter stripping it down to the frame, having it powder coated and rebuilding it with lots of new parts. Rode it to work for the 1st time today.
> 
> View attachment 781128


Yum, some nice builds/rides going on -can we have some more close-ups please misters?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Traffic is backed up for miles on i89 due to a tractor trailer accident. Thankfully I am just sitting at the rest area but times like this really make you hate driving! My fatbike is in back but still 50 miles from home...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> Thankfully I am just sitting at the rest area but times like this really make you hate driving!


Well, I`m glad you pulled over. You missed the thread that I suspect you intended to post in, but at least you got the right forum. If you had posted while driving, you`d probably have put it in newenglanddogsitting.org!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Correct! Sorry for the mispost, all. I finally made it home, but an hour and a half later than expected! There were so many accidents, including one involving a Greyhound bus, that this one only warranted one line in today's paper: "Traffic elsewhere was reported to be at a standstill, including shortly after 10 p.m., when a tractor-trailer was reported by state road authorities to be “a bit sideways” on French Hill on I-89 in Williston."


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Lightened the ute up quite a bit, but still a lot of stock parts to get rid of. 
Will also get drop bars eventually.
BUT I took it out today with the trailer for a quick jaunt.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

byknuts said:


> Lightened the ute up quite a bit...


Never seen a longtail with skinny tires, but that's pretty slick.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Almost ready. Sat all winter (I hate the cold, call me a b*tch I have to work in it all day). BD Windsor roadie that I outfitted with nashbar waterproof panniers, a custom made J.paks bag from my Trance x (The cutout for the shock allows for a bottle in the seat tube), brooks saddle, On-one Midge dirt drops, magicshine, red blinky, and crank brothers mallets. Just waiting on "soma almost honey" bar tape to match the brooks. Needed a bit of an overhaul since its been sitting. The pedals especially. Rebuilt them the other day. about 24 mi round trip. sometimes I wish it was longer. I landscape so there are days I wish it was shorter ha! Can't wait to start doing some overnighters and light touring. Gonna be a nice bar hopper on the weekends also.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

Salsa El Commuter. A little on the heavy side, Im actually considering another build, I may go cyclecross.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

kikoraa said:


> Almost ready. Sat all winter...


Very nice. And your dropbar thread finally inspired me to get a midge.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

newfangled said:


> Very nice. And your dropbar thread finally inspired me to get a midge.


I commuted last spring/summer on it with the stock bars and it never felt comfy enough. I wish the steer tube was longer too. I just posted in RBR if its safe to put a steel touring fork on there instead of the carbon fork. Hope to get a steel frame eventually. Kinda wish I didn't buy this bike but its perfectly fine now.

The midge bars feel great. Rode them around my neighbor without bartap today tweaking the feel. felt like it took an hour to get the levers perfect. Still feels a tad awkward but dicking around on it for an hour is not going to get me used to it. cant wait to put some distance on those bars. All in all the feel is great. Cant beat em for $30 shipped.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

newfangled said:


> Never seen a longtail with skinny tires, but that's pretty slick.


yeah, it's quicker, but unloaded the frame and fork are downright harsh. So 110psi tires are a bad call! 
It really needs the big volume lower-psi tires it came with. (and with these tires I've only loaded it with about 40 pounds of groceries, maybe a bit more)

BUT for the eventual tour I think it'll be perfect, still... those 32mm gatorskins would be the perfect compromise.
Hmmmmm!


----------



## artemha (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi. Here is mine. Finished assembly last week


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

kikoraa said:


> I wish the steer tube was longer too. I just posted in RBR if its safe to put a steel touring fork on there instead of the carbon fork. Hope to get a steel frame eventually. Kinda wish I didn't buy this bike but its perfectly fine now.


Ha! I think that`s the first time I`ve run into somebody asking if a steel what-ever would be safe in exchange for the carbon version! I don`t see why you couldn`t do that. The low bars looked kind of racer-ish to me, that was my first thought when I saw your pic. I guess a lot of people like them that way, though. If you do go with a touring fork (and longer steerer), I hope you end up liking the bike better.



artemha said:


> Hi. Here is mine. Finished assembly last week


Chelyabinsk, Russia? Lot`s of snow! What kind of shoes do you have on your horse?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

kikoraa said:


> I commuted last spring/summer on it with the stock bars and it never felt comfy enough. I wish the steer tube was longer too. I just posted in RBR if its safe to put a steel touring fork on there instead of the carbon fork. Hope to get a steel frame eventually. Kinda wish I didn't buy this bike but its perfectly fine now.


Dropping into the conversation a little late, but try some smaller bikes before you spend more money on this frame.

Since the Windsor is a modern frame, you should be able to do a fairly successful transfer to a new frame if you want to go smaller. Nashbar usually has some cool frames available and they're usually also on sale. You can probably get the frame and fork for under $200, to put a number on it. Expect to run into expenses like headset or seatpost incompatibility, and maybe some differences in running the cables and types of stops.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a short torso and long legs. My saddle to bar drop is crazy high for where I like my Seatpost. The carbon fork came at 8" and I have a 70x35* stem on there to bring it closer to me. I always felt stretched out on this bike. I feel if I went to a 54 the saddle to bar drop would be more dramatic.


----------



## artemha (Nov 20, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Chelyabinsk, Russia? Lot`s of snow! What kind of shoes do you have on your horse?


Yes Chelyabinsk. My shoes handmade of ski boots. My Blog Google translate ðÅÒÅ×ÏÄÞÉË Google


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

kikoraa said:


> I have a short torso and long legs. My saddle to bar drop is crazy high for where I like my Seatpost. The carbon fork came at 8" and I have a 70x35* stem on there to bring it closer to me. I always felt stretched out on this bike. I feel if I went to a 54 the saddle to bar drop would be more dramatic.


Take a look at some geometry charts. Unfortunately the inexpensive frames are pretty bad about listing head tube lengths, but there're several options out there to shorten up the reach and keep a long head tube. Many brands' women's bikes would be better labeled as shorter-reach, and would be one way to address this. Trek has named geometries in reference to head tube length that do the same thing without making implications about the sexes of the riders who might choose them.

I recently gave up a too-big bike I'd fought with for years. I found I wasn't willing to go to an 80 mm stem, let alone a high-angled 70. I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised by the stability of a road bike with a bit more reach forward of the steer tube. It works very nicely with the head angle most have.

There's a good writeup over on slowtwitch.com in which the author proposes a new system of sizing bicycles. I think they even created a database of time trial frames for their shop using that system. Time trial bikes are particularly problematic to size in a good way because there's more variety in people's needs, but it sounds like you're a great example of why all bicycles really need to be sized in terms of both reach and drop, and not with the less and less relevant nominal sizes that we use now.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel like a saddle to bar drop makes it pretty uncomfortable too, right? From my saddle to the tops of my bars its probably about 4 inches.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I thought that was "your" saddle to bar drop. It seemed like a lot, but some people like a lot...

Now I even more think you might be happier on a more "you" frame.  I certainly don't like to run as much drop as you have in that picture. And I have handlebars that land the hoods higher relative to the clamp, too.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope. That's just my fteakishly long legs making the saddle that high. Then I have that 70x35* stem to bring the bars close to me. Its a 56cm frame  I think the kicker would be a fork with longer steer tube. That carbon came cut at 8". When I get the nashbar touring fork on there it will raise it 2.5" and that should make it so much sweeter! I still commute how it is but I definitely need to make it more relaxed for touring purposes.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

By the way I bought the nashbar touring fork for $35 today with free shipping BUT its out of stock till 4-17 which ill be in Peru at that time till the end of the month  good price but hard to wait. Wish I had it now!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

artemha said:


> Yes Chelyabinsk. My shoes handmade of ski boots. My Blog Google translate ðÅÒÅ×ÏÄÞÉË Google


Home made cold weather SDPs- very cool :thumbsup:
They have 15 months now, are they still holding up?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry about the bad pics. My phone 'sploded so I've been using my webcam.

After some more tweaking, I finally got the bars/levers perfect! I read somewhere that a good starting point for the flaired midge bars is to aim the ends at your dropouts. I did that, and final tweaking was so simple. the drops feel AMAZING! I've never been able to say that about any drop bar. The hoods feel great, if only a little awkward since they angle inwards. I could totally get used to it. Even with a 4" saddle to bar drop everything feels great. the angle of the brooks looks high but I assure you its perfect (for me). I still wish there wasn't such a dramatic drop from my saddle to bars but it feels fine as is. Can't wait till i get that nashbar touring fork in the mail next month to try out a longer steer tube (backordered). Matching "honey brown" bar tape comes in the mail tomorrow! I promise not to pst any more pictures until I get a new phone/camera.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

The Midge bar has been a great for my main commuter!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

p08757 said:


> I haven't posted this here yet. I spent all winter stripping it down to the frame, having it powder coated and rebuilding it with lots of new parts. Rode it to work for the 1st time today.
> 
> View attachment 781128


Nice! What year and model? (I'm a GT fan)


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Medic Zero said:


> Nice! What year and model? (I'm a GT fan)


Its a really old GT Karakoram probably 1990 + or - a few years in either direction. This is its 3rd incarnation since I've had it. I got it in 1994 from a pawn shop for like $300.00 and I probably have well over 10K miles on the frame and wheels.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

p08757 said:


> Its a really old GT Karakoram probably 1990 + or - a few years in either direction. This is its 3rd incarnation since I've had it. I got it in 1994 from a pawn shop for like $300.00 and I probably have well over 10K miles on the frame and wheels.


Excellent! IIRC GT coded the year into the serial # which should be on the bottom bracket...

I ride two GT's of that era regularly, my commuter is a '93 Outpost and my touring rig is a '88 Timberline. The Outpost's paint was nearly mint after I peeled all the wrestling and metal stickers someone had put on it, but the Timberline got a new custom paint job from me because it was really badly scratched up.


----------



## CBUL (Jan 7, 2011)

*Trek 610 80's*

My Ride 32's for tires with plenty of room for bigger if I scrap the fenders.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Medic Zero said:


> Excellent! IIRC GT coded the year into the serial # which should be on the bottom bracket...
> 
> I ride two GT's of that era regularly, my commuter is a '93 Outpost and my touring rig is a '88 Timberline. The Outpost's paint was nearly mint after I peeled all the wrestling and metal stickers someone had put on it, but the Timberline got a new custom paint job from me because it was really badly scratched up.


How do I IIRC GT code the year with the serial #? I've always wanted to know exactly what year the bike was. I know its a pre-bankruptcy frame, does that matter?

I just had this frame powder coated this winter during my rebuild. I only have 50 miles on this build so far. Hope to have well over 600 by the end of the summer.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

p08757 said:


> How do I IIRC GT code the year with the serial #? I've always wanted to know exactly what year the bike was. I know its a pre-bankruptcy frame, does that matter?
> 
> I just had this frame powder coated this winter during my rebuild. I only have 50 miles on this build so far. Hope to have well over 600 by the end of the summer.


I'll flip a few of ours over and see if I can't figure it out. Someone posted in the "Post your GT's here!" thread about it, but I don't remember off the top of my head. I think the first two digits tell you the year, but let me double check. I just had my girlfriends 96 Pantera upside down last night, but the screw-on cable guide obscured most of the serial number. Even with powder coating you should still be able to see your serial number as it is fairly deeply etched into the bottom of the bottom bracket, you might have to rub it with a pencil or crayon or something to be able to discern it though, as I imagine the powder coating softened it some.

The bankruptcy wasn't until '00 or '01, IIRC you thought your bike was a lot earlier than that, I don't know if the serial # protocols changed after that, our newest GT's date from right around that time ('00 Timberline & '01 Backwoods, our dedicated mountain bikes). Normally I'd recommend Bikepedia for helping nail down the year if you knew which components it originally came with, but Bikpedia's info on GT's starts getting sparse before '93 and I thought you were under the impression that it was older than that.

Here's the Bikepedia entry for the '93 Karakoram, on the right they list the other years they have entries for that model:
BikePedia - 1993 GT Karakoram Complete Bicycle


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Medic Zero said:


> I'll flip a few of ours over and see if I can't figure it out. Someone posted in the "Post your GT's here!" thread about it, but I don't remember off the top of my head. I think the first two digits tell you the year, but let me double check. I just had my girlfriends 96 Pantera upside down last night, but the screw-on cable guide obscured most of the serial number. Even with powder coating you should still be able to see your serial number as it is fairly deeply etched into the bottom of the bottom bracket, you might have to rub it with a pencil or crayon or something to be able to discern it though, as I imagine the powder coating softened it some.
> 
> The bankruptcy wasn't until '00 or '01, IIRC you thought your bike was a lot earlier than that, I don't know if the serial # protocols changed after that, our newest GT's date from right around that time ('00 Timberline & '01 Backwoods, our dedicated mountain bikes). Normally I'd recommend Bikepedia for helping nail down the year if you knew which components it originally came with, but Bikpedia's info on GT's starts getting sparse before '93 and I thought you were under the impression that it was older than that.
> 
> ...


I will flip mine over when I get home tonight and take a look at the SN. I've looked at BikePedia and could not find a match. I think the guy that sold it to the pawn shop put some after market parts on.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

p08757 said:


> I will flip mine over when I get home tonight and take a look at the SN. I've looked at BikePedia and could not find a match. I think the guy that sold it to the pawn shop put some after market parts on.


Here's what I was able to glean from a couple of informative posts in the "Post your GT here!" thread:

The first letter indicates the factory H = Hodaka which is in Taiwan, and there is also a T code, and probably some others.

Hodaka seems to just list the last digit of the year, so if you had H3####... it'd be a '93

The factory coded "T" appears to use a more traditional format, so T9110 ... for example was made in October of 1991.

Forum member gm1230126 seems to be very knowledgeable about this. If the above doesn't help, then I'd PM him. If you haven't yet, you should post the bike in the GT thread I mentioned above.

http://forums.mtbr.com/gt/post-your-gt-here-23743.html


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Medic Zero said:


> Here's what I was able to glean from a couple of informative posts in the "Post your GT here!" thread:
> 
> The first letter indicates the factory H = Hodaka which is in Taiwan, and there is also a T code, and probably some others.
> 
> ...


Odd I have an H-5G0 6461

That would indicate a 95... I thought I got it earlier than that....


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

just bimbling about for now.
marathon xr 40's and fenders skipped back on when the snow hit again.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*I found a home for all n...*

Now I can add n+1. I am glad that I was smart enough (by accident) to make my garage just high enough so I can walk under bikes hanging by the rafters but not so high that I can't hand them while standing on the ground.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow! That`s a killer stable, Bedwards- I`m green with envy!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Not My Commuter*

Here's a view in the other direction. There's another bike hanging in a different spot for a total of 10 bikes hanging from the rafters.

I had thoughts of getting this old bike on the road but right now it makes a good decoration. The big problem is the 28" tires that are shellacked onto the wooden wheels. Not really available.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> I had thoughts of getting this old bike on the road but right now it makes a good decoration. The big problem is the 28" tires that are shellacked onto the wooden wheels. Not really available.


Man, you`ve been holding out on us! What is it? I take it the tires are pneumatic and no longer hold air? Yeah, that could be a tough one to fix. I think that bike needs to star in a new thread, or at least a dedicated blog entry


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ What make/model?? That's cool.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I don't remember what the make is right now. It was my grandfathers bike from the 20s-30s. Other than the tires it seems like it could be functional. I think the chain is called a skip tooth chain that looks like this.







The tires are pneumatic but the ones that are on it are hard as rocks.

I'll pull it down and take some pics when the weather warms up. Hanging out in the garage ain't no fun when it is 25 degrees in there.


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

Soon


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

ctownposse said:


> Soon


I LOVE that color! What soma is that? and are those cantis or V's? Pau's? So sexy!


----------



## frenchyakamd (Mar 17, 2013)

Started riding this SP expedition to work about a year ago, I think it's an '04. Quite a comfy ride:


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

ctownposse said:


> Soon


That is a beaut.


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

kikoraa said:


> I LOVE that color! What soma is that? and are those cantis or V's? Pau's? So sexy!


It's a San Marcos. The color is even nicer in person. The brakes are Paul's centerpull's, Their racer mediums in high polish.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

ctownposse said:


> It's a San Marcos. The color is even nicer in person. The brakes are Paul's centerpull's, Their racer mediums in high polish.


I agree, very pretty frame 
I thought center pulls needed lower studs than standard canti pulls. Not so, or are Pauls designed differently to accomodate the newer style bikes? The San Marcos is for 650 wheels?



frenchyakamd said:


>


Welcome, Frenchy! Is that picture from your commute route? Looks like a cool commute!


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> I agree, very pretty frame
> I thought center pulls needed lower studs than standard canti pulls. Not so, or are Pauls designed differently to accomodate the newer style bikes? The San Marcos is for 650 wheels?
> 
> Welcome, Frenchy! Is that picture from your commute route? Looks like a cool commute!


Centerpulls bolt into the center hole like regular road brakes. The smaller sizes use 650 wheels. Mine is a 53 that uses 700s. Also centerpull brakes have enough reach that they can be used on 650s. I love centerpull brakes.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Put On One Midge flared dirtdrop bars on my 29er on the weekend:





Really, surprisingly effective on snowy singletrack, but after a 2.5h ride my neck and shoulders were killing me.

I was running a 60mm +6deg stem which put the barclamp just above my seat, which is probably a little too low, but I think the reach is too long for me too. My wife's bike has a 35deg stem that I'm going to have to steal for a bit to try out.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> I had thoughts of getting this old bike on the road but right now it makes a good decoration. The big problem is the 28" tires that are shellacked ontothe wooden wheels. Not really available.


Here are some tires:28 Inch Bicycle Tires. I rode 28's on a bike before my first 10 speed.

You are on on your own with the shellac issue. 

BrianMc


----------



## charron34 (Jul 11, 2010)

Here is mine, a Trek District with a flat bar and bar ends.


----------



## scavind (Mar 13, 2012)

This is my college commuter. 2006 Diamondback response upgraded with avid bb7's, topeak rack, cat eye omni 5 rear light, dual cat eye jido headlights, wald front basket, wald folding rear baskets, 28inch wide wald 898 handlebars, wald middle weight fenders, changed to rigid surly instigator fork, schwalbe road cruisers in cream.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> Now I can add n+1. I am glad that I was smart enough (by accident) to make my garage just high enough so I can walk under bikes hanging by the rafters but not so high that I can't hand them while standing on the ground.
> View attachment 784404


I've been hanging some of my bikes with only 1 hook by the front wheel in my basement. I have a spot under the staircase that fits 2 bikes very nicely. However I have a spot by the door out to the back yard that this 2 hook method would work out great. I now have a weekend project that will get my 2 commuter bikes out of the way and off the floor.

Thanks!


----------



## Muxherdlr (Jul 9, 2011)

Added Maxxis Razor cyclocross tires and raced the inaugural Dig the Asheville Du Duathalon on Biltmore property.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

p08757 said:


> I've been hanging some of my bikes with only 1 hook by the front wheel in my basement. I have a spot under the staircase that fits 2 bikes very nicely. However I have a spot by the door out to the back yard that this 2 hook method would work out great. I now have a weekend project that will get my 2 commuter bikes out of the way and off the floor.
> 
> Thanks!


The easiest way to get them up that high is to grab them by the front triangle and hang the rear wheel first, then pivot the front wheel up to the other hook. If you hook the front wheel first you can't hold the fork straight while it's over your head. That's in the kind of obvious but not category.

BrianMC, thanks for the link. I remember from researching it last time that those tire's won't work. Single Tube are the ones I think it takes.

It's all coming back to me. They have some here for $172 each. Single Tube Bicycle All Black - 28x1.50 - Tire Sizes Not an investment I want to make for rims that might explode into toothpicks because they are so old and dry.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> BrianMC, thanks for the link. I remember from researching it last time that those tire's won't work. Single Tube are the ones I think it takes.
> 
> It's all coming back to me. They have some here for $172 each. Single Tube Bicycle All Black - 28x1.50 - Tire Sizes Not an investment I want to make for rims that might explode into toothpicks because they are so old and dry.


Wow, did you read the article that Sheldon`s glossary entry linked to? Very interresting!
Template_blank
While I`m surprised that the tires are available at all, it`s ironic that they`re so incredibly expensive compared to more standard fare because the very low price was what (according to the article) prompted US bike makers to use them even in light of their much cursed shortcommings. Bedwards, I don`t blame you for not trusting the wooden rims at nearly a century old. But to roll that bike would be SO COOL! Do you think it would be possible to shelf the original wheels in your personal museum and fit the bike with some other kind of wheel?

Brian, I kinda thought it unlikely that those old wooden wheels would use clinchers, but when I read your post, I decided you must know what you were talking about- ya had me fooled!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I was thinking of the 28" clincher tires. No wonder the Wright brothers were inventing aircraft. I wonder if a 28" clincher wheels set would fit. The bikes would be cheap enough to get a set from.

BrianMc


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> I had thoughts of getting this old bike on the road but right now it makes a good decoration. The big problem is the 28" tires that are shellacked onto the wooden wheels. Not really available.
> 
> View attachment 784665


Maybe it should go over the fireplace instead, or suspended midair if you have a cathedral ceiling.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

here is my cannondale Bad Boy that I turned into a drop bar gravel grinder or do-it-all drop bar bicycle














































not the lightest bike, but damned strong. Nice for commuting on the roads, offroad when I sometimes want to cross the woods to change my ride.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

*Raleigh talus in commuter mode*

Here's my 2011 raleigh talus sport in almost ready commuter form. Tires are kenda kwest 700x40c. Future plans include bar ends, new saddle, and a pair of the cheap ebay "cree" lights along with a tail light. And yes my seatpost is bent in the pictures im waiting on my new one to come in.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Mid 70's Centurian. My work horse for 15 years. The path is my commute. 200 yrds of pavement is all. The rest is creekside/riverside.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

jeff said:


> Mid 70's Centurian. My work horse for 15 years.


Hot bike!
I didn`t know that Centurion went back into the 70s.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah. I didn't know either until I researched it a few years back. It's their top of the line sport tour model called the Super Elite. Fairly quick handler for such a big bike from the 70's.


rodar y rodar said:


> Hot bike!
> I didn`t know that Centurion went back into the 70s.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

jeff said:


> Mid 70's Centurian. My work horse for 15 years. The path is my commute. 200 yrds of pavement is all. The rest is creekside/riverside.


Nice Bike!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That Bad Boy a few posts up is very sweet too!! Reminds me of the Nashbike X frame... again I'm wanting to get that out and dust it off... 

The cable routing on the Centurion's bar end shifters is a trip... Obviously functional, but why not inside the tape?


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

CommuterBoy said:


> The cable routing on the Centurion's bar end shifters is a trip... Obviously functional, but why not inside the tape?


My guess is he was having troubles with the cables and/or housings and didn't want to re-tape his bars every time he messed with them. Just a guess.

I could see those cables getting snagged on a branch or such and causing some real damage.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's for easy conversion to SS when so desired. Seeing that this bike sees limited trail use anymore, being brush hooks doesn't concern me. 


CommuterBoy said:


> That Bad Boy a few posts up is very sweet too!! Reminds me of the Nashbike X frame... again I'm wanting to get that out and dust it off...
> 
> The cable routing on the Centurion's bar end shifters is a trip... Obviously functional, but why not inside the tape?


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

*New pics*

Heres my raleigh again guys, got it back today from the lbs. They replaced the seatpost and I threw on some old bar ends I had laying around from my old toys-r-us mongoose. They were chrome but that wasn't going to fly lol so I wrapped them in electric tape and think they came out pretty good
Pictures were after a short test ride of the new wheels and now I see why roadies have so much fun:thumbsup:. The second one is a little something I edited (yea I'm bored)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Mongoose, please tell me you didn`t send your bike to the shop just to have the seatpost replaced.


iMongoose said:


> They were chrome but that wasn't going to fly lol so I wrapped them in electric tape and think they came out pretty good


Black electrical tape, the greatest invention since....
...Duct Tape!
New wheels: Joy


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

Well yea I did, but only because I had a free one year parts warrantee  My shop gives me free lifetime tune ups and one year parts replacement if anything breaks so I went ahead and took advantage of both at once lol


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

jeff said:


> That's for easy conversion to SS when so desired. Seeing that this bike sees limited trail use anymore, being brush hooks doesn't concern me.


Smart man here.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I knew there had to be a reason :lol: That's why I asked instead of calling it out as 'wrong'. I haven't seen it done that way with the bar end shifters. Mine are inside the tape all the way to the stem. That way I can justify an entirely different bike for easy swapping to singlespeed


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The "correct" way to do it with drop bars is to exit the wrap about 4" from the shifters so I'm really only cheating by a few inches.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

iMongoose said:


> Well yea I did, but only because I had a free one year parts warrantee  My shop gives me free lifetime tune ups and one year parts replacement if anything breaks so I went ahead and took advantage of both at once lol


Ah. Really, free tuneups for life? Wow, killer deal!



jeff said:


> The "correct" way to do it with drop bars is to exit the wrap about 4" from the shifters so I'm really only cheating by a few inches.


In that case, I cheat by the same amount in the other direction. My "main ride" has non-aero brake levers (like the 600s on your bike) so I route the shift cables into the hoods and out the top with the brake cables. On more than one occasion I`ve noticed people staring at my cabling with quizical looks, probably trying to figure out what exactly is wrong with that picture. I love it 

EDIT: Jeff, is that a home made brake booster, or just how the brakes came? The pull rate from your regular brake levers matches fine? Yours is the second recent bike here with center pulls, and I`m starting to get an itchy feeling in my Visa card!


----------



## velomoose (Apr 10, 2013)

My 2004 Bianchi Axis. It's been a great bike, perfect for rain rides and commuting.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Ah. Really, free tuneups for life? Wow, killer deal!
> 
> In that case, I cheat by the same amount in the other direction. My "main ride" has non-aero brake levers (like the 600s on your bike) so I route the shift cables into the hoods and out the top with the brake cables. On more than one occasion I`ve noticed people staring at my cabling with quizical looks, probably trying to figure out what exactly is wrong with that picture. I love it
> 
> EDIT: Jeff, is that a home made brake booster, or just how the brakes came? The pull rate from your regular brake levers matches fine? Yours is the second recent bike here with center pulls, and I`m starting to get an itchy feeling in my Visa card!


Yep As Long As You Bought THe Bike From Them new


----------



## kitsapken (Jul 27, 2009)

*2013 Specialized Tricross Elite*

Picked up my 2013 Specialized Tricross Elite yesterday. Added the SKS P45 fenders, Topeak's tool bag and fuel tank, red Crank Bros Candy pedals, Specialized computer and Origin 8 Joe-2-Go cup holder. Fenders match perfect and love the simplicity of the stem cap mounted bracket for the computer.

43 Miles on it this weekend and loving it.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Crossrip*

Bike month is coming and I just picked up a Trek Crossrip Elite. Time to add some miles on this baby!


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

Finished some upgrades to the commuter.

WTB Pro Gel seat (given to me by a friend), eBay steel disc fork, Funn EZR front disc brake, Panaracer High Road V 26x1.5" tires, upgraded rear canti brake to v-brake, new cables, new chain, and temporary (and cheap) v-brake/shifter combo levers until I can afford some newer 7 speed shifters.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Good porn this morning- a lovely foursome! Stem cap mounted computer bracket? Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well being my commuting doesnt require carrying much and being baby on the way, wife said no more bikes for a while, gotta use my 29er.... Have a post mount rack for it if needed but rarely now cause got a backpack. Nice thing is go from commuter to trail ready in like 2 mins (take off lights unless night ride and cable lock hehe cause this was built for trails) Not a bad ride actually if you dont mind the workout of kenda karmas for tires which I got weight to loose to I dont mind a bit.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Finally got the Access XCL 29er built up. It has taken quite a while.

What happened is a couple of builds, actually quite a few jumped ahead in line.
One of my new road builds may just be too darn light for me, until I lose a few more pounds. So this build is of perfect timing.

A pretty cheap build for all them parts I am constantly raking for. 
The Salas Cowbell bar feels perfect, and I took a flash pic down below to show the 3M reflective tape on the fork.

(...sorry for the mixy photos, I have still NOT mastered the new methods, even though it seems there are many ways one can attach/post.)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

If that one isn`t stout enough for you, I think you`re out of luck! Whatcha going to do with it? I like the blue crankarms.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> If that one isn`t stout enough for you, I think you`re out of luck! Whatcha going to do with it? I like the blue crankarms.


No kidding! It was nice to utilize some lingering 9 speed and other detritus to finally get this frame on the road. The disc set-up is nice on rainy days, the modulation is really very good with extra power toward the end that you just don't ever have with calipers. It has been my main commuter this last month. I am going to have to find some classy way to rig up some fenders. I have more of the 3M black reflective tape, trying to consider artsy plan of more application.

My next pave-project, probably carbon, will just need discs too. This is my third on-road disc set-up. Interesting road standards (think Giant) are moving more adamantly toward 135mm rear, discs, and even 15 thru front axle. Very cool indeed as the whole resistance is primarily a performance vs racing situation.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I approve :lol:


----------



## danorano (Nov 14, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> View attachment 784665


Is that a vintage Brooks saddle?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> EDIT: Jeff, is that a home made brake booster, or just how the brakes came? The pull rate from your regular brake levers matches fine? Yours is the second recent bike here with center pulls, and I`m starting to get an itchy feeling in my Visa card!


Sorry about the late reply. That's actually the back plate from another set of center pulls. Longer, shouldered allen bolts and some donor brakes are all that's needed. 
Cable pull is like any other side pull caliper, canti or center pull brake. Vee levers don't work. 
Save your money and hit your local bike co-op, used store or established LBS. These are a dime a dozen.


----------



## SIM37 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what I ride to work (unfolded)










Here's what it does when I'm at work.










Here it is tagging along on my road trips too (Hotel room view in Malacca, Malaysia)


----------



## SocratesDiedTrolling (Sep 15, 2012)

Not a great pic, but this is just after I finished my mountain-to-commuter bike conversion. My 2009 Giant Yukon XC has served me well for years now as both a commuter and a faithful steed for dirt and easy single track, all with the stock setup. About a year ago, I purchased a new bike, and so the Giant was retired to storage. I recently decided to bring it back as a dedicated commuter.

The changes:
Salsa Woodchipper off road drop bar, I find more comfy than normal drops.
40 degree, 100mm stem, for a more upright position.
Tektro 520 brake levers, drop bar levers compatible with mountain brakes.
Shimano Ultegra bar end shifters.
Michelin Country Rock tires, narrower and less knobby than my Nevegals.
Diamondback Bigfoot pedals.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

2013 Motobecane Elite Trail.








MacGyvering a way to get food home from the store. Worked better than expected.







My recent set-up until I picked up a seat bag and rails for the rack







$5 computer bag I hooked up as a pannier to get home. Got a plan to adapt it later.







Recent ride on the CVG trail by the CVG airport in Florence, KY


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice! Someone else at work regularly uses an empty 12-pack box (microbrew bottles) to tote his lunch, etc. on his rack He just replaces it when it gets wet or bungie-worn.


----------



## korbs (Oct 19, 2009)

*Salsa Fargo Commuter*

Took this photo early in Feb, the morning after a big 2ft snow in Boston.

Set up with an XT drivetrain, king hs and hubs, raceface triple for those long hauls, while hauling. PB 29er cascadia fenders. Topped off with some cx sized winter studs. Rode beautifully until plows racing around suburbia forced me off the road.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice! I have been thinking on the up coming winter and hoping to have relocated closer to work by then. I cannot see me safely commuting on the country roads here in snow, altho we tend not to see snow til later in the season.



korbs said:


> Took this photo early in Feb, the morning after a big 2ft snow in Boston.
> 
> Set up with an XT drivetrain, king hs and hubs, raceface triple for those long hauls, while hauling. PB 29er cascadia fenders. Topped off with some cx sized winter studs. Rode beautifully until plows racing around suburbia forced me off the road.


----------



## bowser29r (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Those BMCs are amazing looking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deematic (Dec 28, 2007)

wow...I'm inspired...I like the 29r frame with 700c wheel deal.

airbourne goblin will be my build frame with compact road gearing...i hope

You guys running a slightly smaller frame than you regular mtb rig?

Not doing drop bars tho.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I don't take many photos durring my commutes, but yesterday was my first rainy/wet commute of the year and the first official day of winter.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Fr you single speed commuters. What kind of gearing so you use that you find lets you do long hilly road rides as still able to hit decent singletrack? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello Fellow Commuters! Here's my IBEX RSR cruser/commuter bike. I bought the frame second hand and built it up with spare parts. I wanted some fat tires this time so I bought the Bontrager "Hank" tires. I run the tires at around 25-30psi and get a nice cushy ride feels almost like a full suspension bike to me.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice! What's the width of the Hanks? I run big apples at 25psi on one of my bikes and love the cruiser-commuter feel.


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

2.2's sir. The big apples are a nice looking tire too and I thought about going that direction but then I stumbled into a good deal on the Hanks. I'm a sucker when it comes to a good deal on tires.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

Most of the time, I ride my 2009 FUJI Newest 1.0 roadbike to work:









Sometimes, my 2013 Brompton S6L-X(Titanium) folding bike:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool videos, Interceptor.
I think I`d crap my pants cutting between all those cars like that, but I guess you`ve got it down pat. Do you use the Brompton for multi moding?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nicely done video, Interceptor, but I was worried about seeing an Interceptor sandwich on cement truck and city bus. :eekster: Welcome to the commuter forum if we haven't said that already.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> Cool videos, Interceptor.
> I think I`d crap my pants cutting between all those cars like that, but I guess you`ve got it down pat. Do you use the Brompton for multi moding?


Sometimes to save time I bring my bike on the train, but my roadbike is not
permitted on the NY/NJ Path train during rush hours. But a folder is allowed.
On the NJ Transit bus, a biker can put a bike in the bus' luggage compartment.
But it will bounce around. I've brought my Brompton inside the bus, it's kinda
tight but doable. I should take pics/vids one day


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> Nicely done video, Interceptor, but I was worried about seeing an Interceptor sandwich on cement truck and city bus. :eekster: Welcome to the commuter forum if we haven't said that already.


I used to work as a New York City messenger on motorcycles, I guess I'm used to the
traffic.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

1980's Raleigh Gran Sport in need of serious repairs...









New tires, bar tape, bottom bracket, seatpost, saddle, brake pads, pedals, chain, cassette and mudguard.









Smooth rain rider/commuter!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mk.ultra said:


> 1980's Raleigh Gran Sport in need of serious repairs...
> 
> New tires, bar tape, bottom bracket, seatpost, saddle, brake pads, pedals, chain, cassette and mudguard.
> 
> Smooth rain rider/commuter!


Beauty! I hope you keep the stem shifters on there, too 
Do you leave the butt guard in place every day, or just when things are wet?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

When did Raleigh stop being good? 

One of the bikes in the rack at work is a late-90s raleigh hardtail with lx and 27 speeds, which would have been pretty fancy for its time. Wikipedia makes it seem like 2000 might have been the last hurrah?

We see a ton of Raleighs at the coop, and I never know it they're "good" or "bad". (although that Gran Sport is very obviously good )


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Beauty! I hope you keep the stem shifters on there, too
> Do you leave the butt guard in place every day, or just when things are wet?


Yeah the stem shifters are kind of fun lol. I'm just going to leave the mudguard on since I mostly only ride this bike in the rain or very short distances anyways.



newfangled said:


> When did Raleigh stop being good?
> 
> One of the bikes in the rack at work is a late-90s raleigh hardtail with lx and 27 speeds, which would have been pretty fancy for its time. Wikipedia makes it seem like 2000 might have been the last hurrah?
> 
> We see a ton of Raleighs at the coop, and I never know it they're "good" or "bad". (although that Gran Sport is very obviously good )


Well, realistically the Gran Sport isn't very good. It has all Suntour and rebranded Suntour components. The frame and bars are made in Japan though.

I just wanted a relatively cheap bike that I don't have to worry about getting stolen if I go to a store or something.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

SunTour, lugged construction, "made in Japan", chromed fork tips, polished hubs, engraved crank arms...

ALL good!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, lugs and chrome fork ends are about all it takes to impress me.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with everyone on that Raleigh.......it looks like a Fine Ride!


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

My $25 80s Raleigh faux MTB has morphed into this over the past 3 years. The 28" wheels made it a joy to throw into corners like I remembered my old 28" I had as a kid, which is funny as one of my co workers told me I ride it like a boy. It might get a front disk and paint sometime and I'll have my childhood dream bike or not.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

On my ride back from Autozone I stopped to check out something that caught my attention and when walking back I thought this made for good pictures.


----------



## Pierscoe1 (Jan 17, 2004)

MrMatson said:


> I'm running trigger shifters using modified seat clamps as mounts.
> 
> View attachment 768955
> 
> ...


This looks really tidy. Can I ask what seat clamps they are that you used? (/where you got them from)
they look to have enough material to file down to make a good match to the shifters... most seem too flimsy/odd shaped etc...


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

This is my current commuter knobby's and all its nice to ride but I'd rather use it for trails only. My daily commute is about 14 miles round trip and I usually try to get in 20 miles of night riding every day. So I put in about 34 miles a day on it.








And I just picked this up yesterday, so far I've thrown on new tires and tubes and gave it an initial scrubbing with a copper brush, I have a new lever on order and will stop in the store to pick up new tape and brake hoods and pads later this week. It was mostly dry rotted from not being ridden/left in the sun for too long.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

On-One Pompino with 32c tires and 39/17 SS gear. I just moved to Austin and have a 8 mile commute from the north side into downtown that is mostly on bike paths and comfy roads with generous bike lanes. it's gotten super hot outside and I need to slow down and stop turning every commute into a race.



bike paths like this along Shoal Creek are a blast!


riding home at night is not too shabby either. it's more well-lit than it looks in the photo.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Corivus, what`s the old lugged bike in the bottom pic? Is that a cottered crank?



mack_turtle said:


> bike paths like this along Shoal Creek are a blast!


Sure looks like it! Tunnels are cool


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Got my car sold and used the cash for a downpayment on a apt closer to work instead of bike upgrades.

But I did get this along with the deal;









Cleaned it up last night and lubed everything. Aside from needing new tubes and rubber and truing of the wheels, everything works and cleaned up nice.

Trying to decide what to do with it since I am going to be moving in a few weeks and no longer doing a 20 mile commute. Keep it as is, or convert it to a single speed.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

How big is that frame? It's so big it makes the wheels look like little 26ers.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

newfangled said:


> How big is that frame? It's so big it makes the wheels look like little 26ers.


Not sure yet. I know that when I threw my leg over the bar it made me squeak at 5'8". Thinking it's a wee bit too tall for the likes of me.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My new old commuter... 1966 Moulton F with modern upgrades to the drive, brakes, and wheels.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Dang me! How did you find that !?! Is your Phillips okay with having her around? She`d have every right to be jealous over that sexpot, you know!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Dang me! How did you find that !?! Is your Phillips okay with having her around? She`d have every right to be jealous over that sexpot, you know!


My friend is an eminent collector of Moultons and he had built this one up some years ago... all I had to do was change the bars and the crank to tweak the gearing.

My Phillip's is fine and would say the ride qualities are quite similar although "Forrest" needs some 406 tyres at 70psi to ride like the Moulton does on 16's @85psi.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

newfangled said:


> Yeah, lugs and chrome fork ends are about all it takes to impress me.


Here you go.

Lugs and lots of chrome...


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Purchased two upgrades to the Mule, Continental Gator Hardshells and a Topeak touring rack.














I'm amazed at the size difference. The fenders dwarf the tire and where it used to touch on roung areas, it clears it with room to spare.

Now the Mule looks odd to me.









Can't wait to put the new rubber to the test.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

MaddCelt said:


> Not sure yet. I know that when I threw my leg over the bar it made me squeak at 5'8". Thinking it's a wee bit too tall for the likes of me.


Looks about the same as The Duchess 22-23". I am 5' 11" and the big 24" frame is a bike I ride with thick soled shoes.  So you may sing soprano. 



Sixty Fiver said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Lugs and lots of chrome...


Yeah, that one's a keeper. I almost chromed The Duchess for the last build.


----------



## MrMatson (Oct 12, 2012)

Repainted the commuter in N7 colors and added a few new bits, 39/52 crankset, wheels and Ritchy Tom Slicks. It's a bit quicker and immeasurably more nerdy .

Here's some pics before I put the rack and panniers back on.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow Matson, that looks sharp! Pardon my ignorance, but what`s N7?


----------



## MrMatson (Oct 12, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Wow Matson, that looks sharp! Pardon my ignorance, but what`s N7?


Thanks! I'm pretty pleased the way it turned out.

N7 is a reference to the video game Mass Effect.
Mass Effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

My Trek Wahoo in city mode. Rolling on big apples.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My old commuter is going to a new home tomorrow... my nephew wanted a better bike for commuting and some light touring so I am gonna hook him up with a great bike.

1988 Kuwahara Shasta with a buttload of upgrades.










The Moulton has become my about town bike... my normal commute is only 42 steps unless I am volunteering at the bike co-op and then it is either 2km or 8km depending on which shop I am at.


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

Little update to mine, had a basket before on both sides and found I wasn't using both and was just adding weights to the other side so I wasn't so off balance. I like this a bit better, and when I go for a strict ride the basket and rack come off rather quickly. New Brake hoods, new bar grips and cleaned up all around along with the new saddle and the stem has been lowered since it was too high originally so I could ID it. Next week I'm going to address the chain which seems to have too many links and then have someone service the rims!


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

MaddCelt said:


> Purchased two upgrades to the Mule, Continental Gator Hardshells and a Topeak touring rack.
> 
> View attachment 814088
> View attachment 814090
> ...


From what size and what Kenda did you go from and what size is the Conti?


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Dang me! How did you find that !?! Is your Phillips okay with having her around? She`d have every right to be jealous over that sexpot, you know!


My Phillips 20 has no insecurities...


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

The Moulton got a 70 year old wright's Saddle and a new Carradice Pendle bag that carries everything I need with room to spare... used some old leather toe straps to secure the lock as I am too cheap to buy the extra straps from Carradice. 

The Phillips is a touring bike and excellent trailer hauler while the Moulton is a brilliant all rounder that is ideal for commuting on our bad roads and incredible on good roads.


----------



## thugpipe (Jul 24, 2013)

Sixty Fiver said:


> The Moulton got a 70 year old wright's Saddle and a new Carradice Pendle bag that carries everything I need with room to spare... used some old leather toe straps to secure the lock as I am too cheap to buy the extra straps from Carradice.
> 
> The Phillips is a touring bike and excellent trailer hauler while the Moulton is a brilliant all rounder that is ideal for commuting on our bad roads and incredible on good roads.


I really want to try out a Moulton, only seen them in pictures thus far, nice little bike Sixty Fiver I hadn't seen this one of yours!

I guess I will put up the latest of my bike.










If you haven't seen this already it is an Origin8 Bully I revamped with disc brakes and a 1x10 drive train (36-98 gear in). Its a blast to ride and for me a great all around bike, its very fast and handles better than any bike I have own.


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

My old 80s 12-Speed commuter, heavy as f*ck, fun as hell! The wheel lights are MonkeyLectric M232s - keeps me safe(er) on my nightly commute in Auckland, New Zealand. The LED MonkeyLights are great, instead of trying to knock me off or throwing bottles at me, cars now slow down and check out the patterns.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice! Do you have 1 monkeylight on each wheel, or do you need 2 per wheel to get the patterns to work well enough?


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

newfangled said:


> Very nice! Do you have 1 monkeylight on each wheel, or do you need 2 per wheel to get the patterns to work well enough?


Only one on each wheel. You have to be riding at a decent pace (I don't have a computer, 20-30 kph?) to get the whole wheel filled-up, but they still look good and are VERY visible with a partial pattern.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks. I was thinking about getting some last winter but they were right in the middle of a kickstarter or something. I might have to put them on the christmas list this year though.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

jesusburger = Did you shoot those with a camera at arm's length? Just a cell phone? Or is that a buddy alongside. Some seem to be more rearward than my shoulder would permit. They are fun and if they sooth the savage cager, they could be worth it. A German cyclist reported that it was unwise to cycle near pubs at closing time as he was made into a mob target.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

The lights are cool, but your pictures are even cooler! :thumbsup:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Old man's road bike. I just couldn't hack it anymore with only one gear on my Pompino, so I built up a Pake C'Mute. inexpensive frame is well built and weighs about 5 pounds. it's a tank with all the extra crap on it now, but it's comfy and much easier to get to work on with gears than my old SS.

52cm Pake C'Mute, generic carbon hybrid fork, ancient Suntour barcons, Tiagra compact crank, mtn rear mech and cassette, etc










I used the Surly Monkey Nutz from my Karate Monkey to center the rear wheel. these bits are for front derailleur clearance on a KM but my KM is never going to see a FD.









f3ndorz! need something to keep the bat poop under the bridges off me.









nothing scary about nighttime with a Niterider.









I don't mess around with lights. one on each hub, two on my helmet, major firepower on the bars, and a second blinky on my trunk bag.









stealth Thomson post to discourage thieves.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

I've extended my commute route up to 70 miles now do I can get some ride time in. I try and find great lost roads. Here are a few from the Newark /fair hill/landenberg pa loop I do. 
Bill


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Weight Weenie Commuter Project - Pic Heavy!*

I found this 2001 Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra at a car boneyard, for $25. It was ready to go into the scrap metal recyclers, until I rescued it. The Headshok fork was completely rusted-shut and the frame was badly nicked and scratched....but luckily NOT BENT. I have always admired the Bad Boy's Urban Stealth look and perfect climbing geometry - but certainly did not admire Cannondale's factory MSRP. This time - my stars were in alignment.

I was going to have the frame professionally Powdercoated - but learned the 6000-Series alloy was already heat-treated, and the high-heat PC process may compromise the frame integrity. Since the graphics were in decent shape - I masked them all off and filled the deep paint nicks and gouges with several layers of my girlfriend's Revlon Black Star nail polish, which perfectly matched the Cannondale Jet Black finish. I then roughed-up the existing paint with 600-grit paper and applied six mist coats of Satin Black ceramic automotive engine enamel, baking the final coat under low-heat(under 200F), for six hours, while the Headshok was being rebuilt by Mendon Cyclesmith, in NY.

Here is the BEFORE pictures of what I found at the junkyard:



Once I got the fork back, I touched-up all the chips with the nail polish and let the entire frame/fork combo cure on my rooftop, for 14 days. I also gutted my 26er full-suspension race bike(2010 Giant Anthem X SLO1) of all it's lightweight parts, moving most of them over to the Bad Boy. I sold the FS frame on eBay, and applied the proceeds to build a Velocity Blunt SL 29er wheelset, with American Classic Disc Lite hubs, for a 1445g wheelset.

I also went with a commuter-friendly, 10-speed crankset, with 46/36 gearing, to perfectly compliment the XTR 9-speed rear cassette and SRAM X0 rear derailleur:



After spending close to $1100 on this project - all I can say is I am quite pleased at the result. I no longer have to ride the expensive, 14-pound road race bike...just to do the Beach Boardwalk, with my girlfriend. I now have a fast grocery-getter/errand bike I can hop-on and go anywhere, anytime. This 19-pound, urban missle easily keeps up with most road bikes I encounter now. The 25mm wide rims makes this bike corner on rails. Here is the AFTER photos:


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*Haro Mary XC 29er commuter*

Created this commuter out of parts I literally had laying around from previous builds. Not as fast as my previous commuters (old Schwinn Fastback road bike, Bianchi Cyclocross), but not much slower either, and definitely more comfortable and stable, especially at speed on sketchy asphalt (I'm a solid 198 pounds nekkid, which may influence my opinion).

About 25.5 pounds. Love the disc brakes on the road. No place for racks, but I learned years ago that I don't like the loss of "nimbleness" that a loaded rack brings - backpacks for me. A lot of seatpost is showing, but still have 4+ inches of post in the seat tube. I may someday swap out the frame for one of those new Stragglers from Surly, but so far I have no complaints.

- Frame is a Haro Mary XC. My first 29er. One size too small, so it sat in the basement for years.

- Wheels are Sun Ringle Black Flag Pros. Got a great deal from CRC a few years ago (probably due to the garish gold). Tried selling them recently after finding a ridiculous deal on carbon wheels, but apparently no one likes gold.

- Fork is a Nashbar brand 26" steel fork I purchased about 6 years ago when I wanted to try out riding a rigid singlespeed. I was afraid the short AC length would compromise the bikes handling, but it works really well with this set-up.

- The remaining parts are Salsa Cowbell handlebars, Panaracer RIBMO 700x35 tires, Ritchey WCS seatpost, AVID BB7s (185/160 rotors), Truvativ Stylo cranks (170s, 42/32/22), 11-28 9 speed cassette, 2004 XT RD, FSA FD, old Tiagra brifters, Terry Zero saddle, Jandd saddle bag, Halo bolt-on skewers, etc.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

That's nice Antonio, but it looks flexy......


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Nothing too exciting, but I built this up just about a year ago, and with a few recent tweaks - narrow/wide chainring, a mythical 75mm stem, and a nice big 2.4 ardent upfront to match my 29er - I think it's finally all dialed in:


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's mine. Dialled Alpine, Alfine.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Been a while since I posted. Same bike, just a little different setup.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

been commuting on my tour bike, it's been here before but it's changed so here we are.

So running a bar-con pointed forward out of the aerobars, the vision brake levers are PHENOMENALLY uncomfortable in daily use, but they are open at the front which allowed me to run the shifter inside the bar and the lever outside. The bars are one-piece profile aerobars from the mid-90's.
Not pictured: now running 11-34 9-speed xt with an xtr shortcage out back.
My trusty 56 tooth chainring got the burrs and deformed teeth filed down.
Wheels are old REAL hubs with DT Swiss Tk540 rims, dents and scratches from last year's 1400km tour still present.
Frame and fork are 1984 Gardin, unknown model, with left seatstay slightly bent. This is it's retirement ride. It's been through too much over the years and I have a Casseroll anyways that'll inherit some of the drivetrain.

website for the tour is b4uw.ca
tweeting from #b4uw_ca


And yes, I WILL be riding in a kilt for at least some of the tour.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## anthonybkny (Aug 16, 2011)

couple from this mornings ride into work

















my ride


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's mine. Now with black front wheel and proper bell.

Alfine 8 with 39t/20t magic gear.

Switched the Thomson/Kish Ti seatpost for a Burgtec carbon since the pic.


----------



## Country Cat (May 21, 2012)

Here is commuter, started on BMX because my other bike was broken, 3 BMX bikes later I arrived at my current: We The People "Justice"
25t/9t Sprockets (Thinking about changing to a 28t or 30t)
Specialized Sport wireless computer
Dakine backpack for my lunch


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been running drops on my Unit for about a week, and I think I approve:




35deg stem means the height is pretty good. Reach is a bit long, but manageable. I spend most my time in the hooks, but riding on the hoods is okay too.


On One Midge flared dropbars. The bike will be singlespeed until the snow falls, but I'm testing out positions for my trigger shifter (the easiest and cheapest way that I could find to get index shifting with drops)


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Normbilt said:


>


Nice commute! Jealous!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


>


Nice! My set-up is somewhat similar. What handle-bars are those?


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

newfangled said:


>


I've been considering this unit to mount an Alfine on my Straggler, my thoughts being that I may trim down the post on it to "tighten" the looks up. Or tuck it up under the stem, to keep it out of the way, I don't shift much anyways, so I don't mind if it's out of the way.

do you have more pics/ a write up?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Agwan said:


> do you have more pics/ a write up?


I won't be using it until the snow flies, so probably a few more weeks. For right now though my thoughts are:

A double-action shifter would be better than the old Alivo I have. It's really hard to pull the trigger to shift up, because I can't reach it with my index finger. I've got it set up so that I basically knock it up&back with my thumb, but a fancier shifter that lets you push to shift up or down would be easier.

I'm planning to rewrap the bar a bit, so that I can move the mount outward so it's not cantilevered all the way out like that. Right now the tape ends right at where the bar transitions to 31.8mm. Once I've moved it over I could cut the support down, but I'll probably just have the shifter on one side of the bar and a light on the other.

This is my winterbike, and winter shifting consists of "It snowed last night. Guess I'd better shift down today." So this is meant to give me more options than ss, but I don't need it to be high-performance. That being said, where I've got it placed I can work it pretty easily from the drops or the top, but I can't reach it from the hoods.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

My existing XT is double action. first time I noticed it was while I was installing it on the workstand. I was like "Oh.... so.... that's neat!"

But I have other plans for the Surly...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I've got a double-action slx on a different bike, but the alivo is my winter shifter. It does look like the Alfine are double-action, but either way the little post is a workable mount.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

newfangled said:


> I've been running drops on my Unit for about a week, and I think I approve:


Yay!
:band:


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Yay!
> :band:


Only challenge is that the bars put me so far forward and down that lofting the front tire is pretty tough. I can still clear a curb, but much more than that requires a lot more thought and planning than I'm used to.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Newfangled, I love the look of your Kona! How do you think that mount would work with an ''all thumb" shifter like the SRAM X7?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

nemhed said:


> How do you think that mount would work with an ''all thumb" shifter like the SRAM X7?


It would work much better.

Having finger/thumb triggers is meant for a flat bar, so from the top of the bar mine works the way it's supposed to. But in the drops there's just no way to reach it with my finger, so the thumb has to do both shifts. I think the same would be true if you're trying to set it up for the hoods - there's just no way to reach your finger all the way around to the trigger, but it's easy with your thumb.

This was meant to be my $10 solution to shifting with drops, but now I also kindof want to track down an old 8spd xt or sram attack shifter on ebay.  For me this should be a handy solution, since I switch between geared and ss. Adding a barcon and having to rewrap the bars would be a huge pain compared to just swapping the clamp on and off.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

newfangled said:


> I can still clear a curb, but much more than that requires a lot more thought and planning than I'm used to.


Ever tried jumping a curb on a tandem? That can be really amusing!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have successfully mounted an LX 8 speed shimano trigger shifter on a 31.8mm drop bar right up next to the stem. I had to bend the clamp part apart some drill out the threaded part for the mount bolt, and then use a long bolt and nut. I bent the bolt to be able to thread it through both holes, and secured it with the nut. Very clean.

newf, what stem is that?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> I bent the bolt to be able to thread it through both holes, and secured it with the nut. Very clean.


I'd thought about that, but theoretically I still want to be able to use this shifter again on a mtb bar at some point.

And wouldn't you still have to unwrap the bars and take the levers off to do that?



CommuterBoy said:


> newf, what stem is that?


A cheapie from MEC - MEC 90mm Stem 35 degree - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available. Hopefully it won't injure me.

And I forgot to mention that I added an old grip on the drops underneath the bartape. Riding roots was killing the side of my palms, but the extra padding really helps.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. Thinking about a true dirt drop on the Ogre... that stem/bar combo looks about right to put the drops in the right place... 

Yes, to remove/install my modified shifter I had to remove everything from the bar. Once in place it was sweet though. I had a 1x8 thing going, and it made the whole set-up super clean.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Amazon has a cheap 40deg Avenir stem too: Amazon.com: Avenir 40 Degree Rise Fit Stem with Handlebar Shims: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Medic Zero said:


> Nice! My set-up is somewhat similar. What handlebars are those?


Thanks! I like this setup so far. These are Surly Open Bars. They are pretty comfortable. I can put in several hours easily.

I really like the look of your bike. I am in the market for a similar saddle bag when funds allow.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

vaultbrad said:


> Thanks! I like this setup so far. These are Surly Open Bars. They are pretty comfortable. I can put in several hours easily.
> 
> I really like the look of your bike. I am in the market for a similar saddle bag when funds allow.


Thanks! I put a lot of work into not only making it just right for what I need, but trying to make it look good too.

Regarding the bag, although I like Carradice, I preferred honey colored straps on a black bag instead of the white leather they offer so I went with a Zimbale 18 liter bag. At the time I thought I paid $110 for it, but I see they are now up to $130. Worth every penny in my opinion, has held up great to daily abuse for two and half years now, and in combination with my Carradice quick release bag support is a system that can't be beat for carrying your daily needs.

https://www.zimbale.com/Front/Product/?url=Category&cate_no=AA000000]Zimbale - Beyond your expectation !

I've also got a Carradice Cape Roll on top of the Zimbale. This gives me a little more portage capacity. I rarely need it, as the Zimbale has a lot of room for stuff inside and has the same "long flap" feature of some of the Carradice's so you can expand it even further, but every now and then my Zimbale is stuffed full of other things and I want to take my sweater or jacket off and I can put it in the cape roll in that situation.

An additional expense to consider in this set-up is a bag support. Some people run their bags like this without supports, but I hated the way that looked. Here's an example from when I was running a different saddle that my bag support wasn't compatible with:










Not only did I hate the way it looked flopping down like that, it was so much easier to put things in it when it is resting on a bag support. Depending on how low your saddle is, you might be able to rest the bag on a rear rack though.

I use the Carradice "Bagman Quick Release - Sport, Original" (Bagman Quick Release Sport). I've been quite happy with this, as it allows me to detach my bag in just a few seconds and walk away with it. Not only is my pump, spare tube and other tools in there, but also my wallet, phone, often a change of work clothes and lunch. This way I don't have to worry about any tools being stolen off the bike like I would with a small saddlebag that stays on the bike, and the convenience of the bag being off the bike and my shoulder in two clicks is amazing. I can't imagine going back to any other way now.

I see Carradice has introduced a couple of other variants of this saddlebag support with stays added. I haven't had any problems with the hoops strength at all, despite overloading the bag a number of times. I did snap a saddle rail once, and I suspect that having an overloaded bag on the saddle support and hitting a surprise pothole strongly contributed to the saddle rails demise, especially since it snapped right where the saddlebag support clamps to it. That said, I normally run a pannier in addition to the saddlebag when I'm carrying more and have been more careful since then to make sure and run another bag if I've got heavy loads, so I see no need to upgrade to the supports with stays, especially since I prefer the clean looks of mine.

Although Carradice lists the one I use as being out of stock at the moment, there's at least one other place online you are likely to find one. Carradice also offers just the quick release portion of it and there are a couple of other manufacturers sell simple bag supports.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not normally a big fan of the look of GT frames, but with the horizontal toptube that triple triangle is pretty snazzy.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the saddle bag pointers. I am oft drawn to the Rivendell saddlebags for their hugeness. I would put on a front rack as you have done to carry panniers. That seems like a good system.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

A slightly tweaked version of my shifter mount, with the clamp moved outboard a bit:



The clamp is designed for 31.8mm, and comes with shims for smaller diameters. The clamp also has a little notch at the front to let the cable passthrough. Using the shims makes it a little trickier to get the cable through the notch, but it works okay.

I hadn't even thought of cutting the post shorter, but after Agwan's suggestion I might do that.


----------



## Pesto (Apr 5, 2010)

*Prefestka*

































You can find more pictures and full specs > Prefestka road/commuter bike | unluckypete.com


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

My freshly built cheap as [email protected] commuter. 
Parts that have been changed out because they where not good enough, not light enough. 
One rear wheel with a broken hub, one rear wheel with a broken rim, built into one to make this. 
Total build cost: 35$ each tyre, 20$for the lights, 10$ for the fenders, 8$ for the bell. 
The rest is parts that has been forgotten in my garage, and a free frame from a friend!
The bell makes pedestrians aware that im coming, with a two-tone note. It makes people smile, instead of looking at me in anger. 
The XT chain rings, with pants protecter amazing.
Studded tyres, 300 studs. Yet they roll amazing on asphalt. 
Extra safety in the mornings, icy spots on the road is a real danger here.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^ Great machines!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Very interresting mix of old and new, Pesto. Pretty, too. Do you just leave the left shifter stud naked, or have you found some little tidit to bolt on for fun? And I think that`s the tightest fit I`ve ever seen for a tire!


----------



## matzthias (Oct 5, 2013)

That's mine; i took a mongoose frame i got cheap and made a fixed gear bike (I think it was a mongoose maurice).
gear ratio 46/18.
sorry for the poor quality of the pictures, took them with my cell phone on my ride today.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

newfangled said:


> I'm not normally a big fan of the look of GT frames, but with the horizontal toptube that triple triangle is pretty snazzy.


Thanks! I'm largely old fashioned as to my tastes, and only like the looks of horizontal top tube bikes myself. Hence my '88 GT Timberline, '93 GT Outpost, '94 GT Corrado, and my quest for a 2000 model GT Rebound.

My girlfriends GT's are a little newer than mine, and she's not as tall, so her top tubes aren't quite horizontal, but still don't look bad.










I built that one ('96 GT Pantera) up as a commuter for her, but then her job changed to telecommuting from home four days a week and a new office 26 miles away, so she has yet to use it for commuting, but we've gotten out on a few bed and breakfast short tours on it and my commuter.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Purchased this while on holidays in Italy about 3 weeks ago, 93 Colnago Elegant, I didnt know what it was when I bought it I just liked the look of it, and the price was awesome.

It's slotted in to the commuter role perfectly, quite a bit faster than the Rumblefish (on the roads anyway), new chain, tyres and seat post ordered.


----------



## uberpower (May 7, 2013)

Here is my current Spring/Summer/Fall setup. Nothing too crazy (aside from the frame size of course). The laptop bag holds a beefy U-lock (I am rattle-nazi).


----------



## Pesto (Apr 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Do you just leave the left shifter stud naked, or have you found some little tidit to bolt on for fun? And I think that`s the tightest fit I`ve ever seen for a tire!


Thanks I left the front shifter lever there, aligned with the frame. I couldn't find anything that would look good there instead of it. Yes, that tire is close I had to flip the rear brake as it wouldn't go through. 28mm Hutchinson that was there before was much smaller..


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

uberpower said:


> Here is my current Spring/Summer/Fall setup. Nothing too crazy (aside from the frame size of course). The laptop bag holds a beefy U-lock (I am rattle-nazi).


Very nice nishiki. The headtube is gigantic.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

*Tales of the Dropbar - continued*

So I've been running dropbars on my 29er for about a month, and am liking them quite a bit.

I'd been running a 35deg stem, which wasn't bad. But since this is supposed to be an experiment, I figured I'd keep experimenting.

I switched to one of the cheap, "32mm", "Truvativ" stems that are all over ebay right now:




That shortened up the reach by about an inch, which is great. Dropped the bars by about 2", which isn't too bad. And it's got a pretty short stack height, so I was able to raise it a bit with an extra spacer.

With the 35deg stem I had to have the drops horizontal to the ground, because otherwise the reach was too much. With the 32mm stem I've got a lot more flexibility to play with the angles. Because of that I've moved the levers back down, so now I'm spending most of my time on the drops, and less in the hooks, but the hoods are also an option for cruising.

If I was ~95% happy before, the new stem is probably 98%. And I don't think I'll get to 100% without switching frames, so this is ok.

And since I'm always looking for an excuse to waste money on bike stuff, I also found a sram attack (shimano compatible, thumb-thumb) on ebay for $20, which is easier to operate than the Alivo I had. I also trimmed an inch off of the mounting post to get things nice and clean. It's not sti, but it isn't too bad:


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

cmg71 said:


> Purchased this while on holidays in Italy about 3 weeks ago, 93 Colnago Elegant, I didnt know what it was when I bought it I just liked the look of it, and the price was awesome.
> 
> It's slotted in to the commuter role perfectly, quite a bit faster than the Rumblefish (on the roads anyway), new chain, tyres and seat post ordered.


I'll bet your commute time has recently shrunk by many minutes!
That baby is a beauty. Looks fast AND comfy.


----------



## kuyawil (Mar 24, 2004)

canyoneagle said:


> Here's my Nuvinci-equipped commuter. This is by far my favorite commuter to date. The second pic is in offroad mode, and you can see that I've made some changes - the Brooks was horrible offroad (too wide between the thighs when descending out of the saddle), so Specialized Phenom Gel is now the one for me. I love it.
> 
> Anyway, lovin' the Singular.


Can anyone please tell me what kind of bars are on this bike? Thanks in advance...

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

kuyawil said:


> Can anyone please tell me what kind of bars are on this bike? Thanks in advance...


Jones Loop/H bars
http://www.jonesbikes.com/h-bar.html

Or maybe a clone.


----------



## kuyawil (Mar 24, 2004)

newfangled said:


> Jones Loop/H bars
> 
> http://www.jonesbikes.com/h-bar.html
> 
> Or maybe a clone.


Thank you!

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## outskirtscustoms (Jan 8, 2011)

This is my daily rider a 2007 KHS Alite 150 with disk brakes front and rear. 21 speed, aluminum frame, front suspension, only mod I have done was to swap the grips to specialized lock ons.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I use this:



or this:



depending on which way I wanna go


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

vaultbrad said:


>


What fenders are those?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

TwigJumper said:


> What fenders are those?


Old SKS P50 fenders for 700c x 30-50mm tires that I repurposed for these 26" x 2" tires. Took some fiddling, but they work better than expected. These fenders are available in a number of sizes


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

vaultbrad said:


> Old SKS P50 fenders for 700c x 30-50mm tires that I repurposed for these 26" x 2" tires. Took some fiddling, but they work better than expected. These fenders are available in a number of sizes


They look great on your bike. :thumbsup:

I'm trying to decide between the Planet Bike Casacadia fenders and the SKS P55 fenders for my StumpJumper.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

TwigJumper said:


> They look great on your bike. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Planet Bike Casacadia fenders and the SKS P55 fenders for my StumpJumper.


Do the PB's have a safety quick release like the SKS?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Medic Zero said:


> Do the PB's have a safety quick release like the SKS?


The mount for the front has a plastic breakaway.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

newfangled said:


> The mount for the front has a plastic breakaway.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Medic Zero said:


> :thumbsup:


I recently got some new PB Cascadias. My old ones did not have the plastic breakaway thingies, and the new ones did. I looked at them with confusion for a while because I couldn't figure out what they were, and then I read the literature about the 'breakaway' feature, and laughed because I was replacing my fenders because of stuff on the trail cramming up between the fender and the tire and cracking the fender...the idea of something getting stuffed up there and sending a human over the bars is laughable...the fenders just aren't that strong. The entire plastic fender is a 'breakaway' feature. These additional plastic breakaway thingies are just built-in rattles that don't need to be there and weaken the whole structure. I pried mine into bits with a flathead screwdriver...just a dumb idea in my humble, correct opinion. :lol:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Found my 700x38 Specialized Crossroads tires in a box while unpacking the other day. Went ahead and installed them today.



No reflective sidewall like the CST Crucibles I was using, but since the new bike can fit the bigger tires with fenders, I might as well use them. I do at least have reflective rims, and while they're not quite as good as reflective sidewalls, they're better than nothing. The additional tread could prove handy as the weather gets more sketchy. Depending on how bad the winter is, I may or may not get studs this year. I got by last winter okay.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> I recently got some new PB Cascadias. My old ones did not have the plastic breakaway thingies, and the new ones did. I looked at them with confusion for a while because I couldn't figure out what they were, and then I read the literature about the 'breakaway' feature, and laughed because I was replacing my fenders because of stuff on the trail cramming up between the fender and the tire and cracking the fender...the idea of something getting stuffed up there and sending a human over the bars is laughable...the fenders just aren't that strong. The entire plastic fender is a 'breakaway' feature. These additional plastic breakaway thingies are just built-in rattles that don't need to be there and weaken the whole structure. I pried mine into bits with a flathead screwdriver...just a dumb idea in my *humble*, correct opinion. :lol:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> .. The entire plastic fender is a 'breakaway' feature. ..These additional plastic breakaway thingies are just built-in rattles that don't need to be there and weaken the whole structure. I pried mine into bits with a flathead screwdriver...just a dumb idea in my humble, correct opinion. :lol:


In my limited plastic fender-snapping experience, your opinion is indeed correct. I survived - the fender didn't.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Taken today. Relatively stock Jamis Trail XR (super entry level). Thunderbolt taillight, 3 XML headlight, and hot pink lock, courtesy of my prankster wife.


----------



## tominjax (Nov 8, 2013)

Been commuting to work for about two years now. First a beach cruiser, then a 2 speed road bike. Even with BMX style bars, I never really liked it. I wanted something more comfortable that would laugh at potholes and curbs. So I bought a Gravity G29FS at my local Bikes Direct store. First ride was love. I have since made it more commuter friendly.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

cmg71 said:


>


That's a sweet Colnago. Definitely deserves matching tires


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Bikeshare is proliferating around these parts mmmmhmmm... Not me man- large volume tubeless for erything is where it's at :thumbsup:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Is that a knard on the back too?


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

vaultbrad said:


> Is that a knard on the back too?


I wish- RaRa 2.4 on the back... can't clear much more than that on SIR 9 chain stays.

22.8mm internal width on these rims isn't quite wide enough to get the full girth of the Knard (came out to 2.71" wide). Nice thing about this rim is with the Bonty symmetric rim strip it is TLR and UST spec so the tire bead is locked in there much better than on a Stan's rim with Stan's tape. I'm hoping that translates into lowwww psi with no burps :thumbsup:

Havin a blast with it and there is a noticeable improvement in overall tire volume compared to the RaRa 2.4 I had on front. Someone I think on MTBR said it is like a RaRa on steroids... that's a good analogy. I have a Nobby Nic 2.35 setup on another bike and the Knard appears to have less rolling resistance than the NN from what I've observed so far.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

edubfromktown said:


> Bikeshare is proliferating around these parts mmmmhmmm...


They're sporting a pretty manly dual-crown fork, tho'.

My 29er has a 2.4 Ardent with 35mm rims - I was basically trying to build myself a Krampus a few years before the Krampus existed. And after 4 years that tire still looks almost brandnew, which is kindof frustrating since it means I shouldn't be dreaming about trying a knard yet.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Medic Zero said:


>


:lol: No words necessary. Love it.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> ...the idea of something getting stuffed up there and sending a human over the bars is laughable...the fenders just aren't that strong. The entire plastic fender is a 'breakaway' feature. These additional plastic breakaway thingies are just built-in rattles that don't need to be there and weaken the whole structure.


I can`t imagine the fenders being strong enough to cause injury to me or to my bike either. But maybe they`ll pop out before disintegrating, saving at least themselves?

FWIW, mine have never rattled.

Additional FWIW, only my fronts have the plastic thingies, and the naked rears are a little easier to mount. They also don`t get in the way of my skewers like the front ones do.

And ANOTHER FWIW, edited in :lol:
I`ve had two fenders meet their death on my watch, both SKS. The first time, a stick got caught between the fender itself (not the struts) and my rear tire, somehow sucked the fender inside out. After removing the wheel, I pulled the fender back out but it had lost it`s wheel matching arc, could no longer be made to ride withou rubbing, and since I was still a few days ride from home, had to euthanize the thing.

My second fender death was on the front, with saftey mounting deal. Experimenting with tire chains, the chain grabbed a strut and ripped the rivet right out of the plastic. Saftey release slept right through the incedent.

Okay. Useless, sure, but THEY DON`T RATTLE!


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

This new saddle is killing my rear end. Gonna have to figure something out. I don't have the disposable income for shorts, or for a super expensive luxury saddle. Might have to pick something up off of a beach cruiser.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> This new saddle is killing my rear end. Gonna have to figure something out. I don't have the disposable income for shorts, or for a super expensive luxury saddle. Might have to pick something up off of a beach cruiser.


One of my favorite saddles is very similar to this one:
Nashbar SC1 Comfort Saddle - Men's Bike Saddles

A decade ago I paid $35 for a Serfas that looks a LOT like that Nashbar saddle that is $25. Wait a week or two and Nashbar will either have a sale or free shipping. Sign up for their e-mail alerts, pretty much every day they are running some sort of special.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I can get it for 25 with free shipping through Amazon. I just don't know how I would justify it to the wife without her wanting to beat me.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> I can get it for 25 with free shipping through Amazon. I just don't know how I would justify it to the wife without her wanting to beat me.


Well, if the one on the bike already makes you impotent...


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Lol! I don't believe I'm going impotent, but my rear end isn't enjoying the ride nearly as much as I am. I'm sure if I sold something I have lying around, I would get away with it. I might just have an angling problem, though. I wish there was an easier way to do some quick adjusting to check without having to mount and dismount, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> I can get it for 25 with free shipping through Amazon. I just don't know how I would justify it to the wife without her wanting to beat me.


That's just sad. Tell her you need it because your mangina hurts.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Gritter said:


> That's just sad. Tell her you need it because your mangina hurts.


I'm going to let you have that one back. I'm sorry that you're so lacking in your confidence and masculinity that you feel it necessary to degrade others on an online forum. Let me know if I can help you with that.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Oops, my bad.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> This new saddle is killing my rear end. Gonna have to figure something out. I don't have the disposable income for shorts, or for a super expensive luxury saddle. Might have to pick something up off of a beach cruiser.


A firm saddle is usually more comfortable than a soft saddle once you're used to the firmness (your sit bones will ache for the first week or two, but the twig and berries should be ok).

In the first picture you posted, it also looks like the nose of the saddle is pointing downwards. Is it still that way? That can also cause discomfort, saddle should usually be close to level once it's adjusted right.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never given out negative rep before Gritter, because that whole concept is sort of stupid, but that was deserving. There's a good chance he's got a great marriage and he and his wife are good at managing money. I know my wife and I run just about every purchase by each other, because budgeting requires that kind of communication. There's also a good chance his wife would find you self-obsessed and annoying :lol: How's your marriage, by the way?


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> I've never given out negative rep before Gritter, because that whole concept is sort of stupid, but that was deserving. There's a good chance he's got a great marriage and he and his wife are good at managing money. I know my wife and I run just about every purchase by each other, because budgeting requires that kind of communication. There's also a good chance his wife would find you self-obsessed and annoying :lol: How's your marriage, by the way?


Thanks, man. I respect your opinion.

Can we get back on topic? Who derailed this thread anyway? Oh, yeah, it was me. I am so rude!

EDITED: (I edited out my hate-speech, because it was completely unnecessary)


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

:lol: Thanks for the negative rep.

Here's a bike.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Gritter said:


> Oops, my bad.


No harm, no foul. Much obliged.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> :lol: No words necessary. Love it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> Here's a bike.


Willows. Yum.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> :lol: Thanks for the negative rep.
> 
> Here's a bike.
> 
> View attachment 846867


If you tell me that's part of your commute route, I'm putting you on my ignore list.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

I guess you could call this a "commuter" since it doesn't see much off-road use (more of "cardio toy" than anything else). Taken at our local R/C airport. Changed out the rack, removed the "fixie straps" and added the rack pack.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

mort1369 said:


> I guess you could call this a "commuter" since it doesn't see much off-road use (more of "cardio toy" than anything else). Taken at our local R/C airport. Changed out the rack, removed the "fixie straps" and added the rack pack.


Pardon my ignorance, but what is a "fixie strap"?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just put the studded tires on this week.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

So this might not be a surprise to anyone else, but it was a surprise to me.

I was changing the bottombracket on my '89 kuwahara, and I noticed that because of the way the tubes are joined there is almost no threading on the driveside of the shell.

This photo isn't great, but if you look on the far left you can see there's only 1 or 2 complete threads before the chainstay connects in:


I'd have to go back to my engineering learnin', but I guess the hoop stresses are enough that blah blah blah it's magic. It's a 25 year old frame so I guess it can't be too much of a problem, but it sure seemed weird.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a "fixie strap"?


Sorry. They're pedal straps. I call them that because I bought them from Pure Fix Cycles (they sell fixed-gear bikes).

I wound up taking the straps off because I nearly killed myself trying to get out of them while trying to get off the bike.

A pic of one of the straps. . .


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

mort1369 said:


> Sorry. They're pedal straps. I call them that because I bought them from Pure Fix Cycles (they sell fixed-gear bikes).
> 
> I wound up taking the straps off because I nearly killed myself trying to get out of them while trying to get off the bike.
> 
> A pic of one of the straps. . .


Gotcha. I was using cages and straps up until a few days ago, when I broke the right toe cage. Took those pedals off and slapped some plastic ones on for the time being. Think I'll replace them with steel cages and leather straps.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

By the way, glad to hear you didn't kill yourself with the straps. I had a hell of a time when I first switched over.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ My first panic stop/dismount with SPD clip less, had me rip the clip off the right shoe to get that foot down, but that slowed me too much and I still fell over. Very funny now. Then? Not so much.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

newfangled said:


> I'd have to go back to my engineering learnin', but I guess the hoop stresses are enough that blah blah blah it's magic. It's a 25 year old frame so I guess it can't be too much of a problem, but it sure seemed weird.


As long as the threads' spiral is inline so the threads engage when tightened or loosened and the total amount to threads engaged can take the tightness torque, it is no problem. I have seen it before on some piece of farm equipment and it was fine there, too. I think the Mercian has 3 threads at that point.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

My other "commuter".


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> As long as the threads' spiral is inline so the threads engage when tightened or loosened and the total amount to threads engaged can take the tightness torque, it is no problem. I have seen it before on some piece of farm equipment and it was fine there, too.


+1. Even where the threads are interrupted, they still cover at like 70% of the circumference. No problem.

For all the people worried about unclipping with clickey pedals, it`s a wonder there was no uproar about toe straps. They can be even tougher to get out of, and are definitely harder to get into than spring loaded cleat catchers. Of course, not may internet forums to worry on back when clips and straps ruled the roost. And I`m still happy with my pinned flat pedals.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

vaultbrad said:


> Old SKS P50 fenders for 700c x 30-50mm tires that I repurposed for these 26" x 2" tires. Took some fiddling, but they work better than expected. These fenders are available in a number of sizes





TwigJumper said:


> They look great on your bike. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Planet Bike Casacadia fenders and the SKS P55 fenders for my StumpJumper.


I'm going to choose SKS P50 Longboards.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> For all the people worried about unclipping with clickey pedals, it`s a wonder there was no uproar about toe straps. They can be even tougher to get out of, and are definitely harder to get into than spring loaded cleat catchers. Of course, not may internet forums to worry on back when clips and straps ruled the roost. And I`m still happy with my pinned flat pedals.


I'll be the first to admit that I've never used clipless pedals, for no other reason than I cannot justify buying pedals and special shoes that are good for nothing but that. I was pretty worried about being able to dismount with the clips and straps at first, but it quickly became second nature. Although I'm kinda wondering why I made the switch in the first place, having put back some plastic aggressive toothed pedals. Didn't have a single issue on the ride home yesterday.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Similar here. I didn`t mind buying ONE set of shoes and pedals. But I started having foot pain and thinking about different pedals, more expensive shoes, then I remembered that my feet had never hurt with flat pedals. It took a whole lot of saddles (mostly free or cheap) to find one that made my butt happy, so how many sets of (expensive) shoes and pedals would I end up buying before I found the magic combo there? Pass, thank you. There are a few bennies to being nailed to my pedals that I miss, but none are that big a deal for me. Now, leather straps and stainless clips, I REALLY wish were convenient because they look so sexy, especially on a lugged bike!


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

TwigJumper said:


> I'm going to choose SKS P50 Longboards.


The Longboard fenders look great. Give us some pictures when you get everything fitted to the bike.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr Pink57 said:


> My other "commuter".


What fork/tire is that upfront?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a moonlander or enabler fork and a husker du tire.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

vaultbrad said:


> Looks like a moonlander or enabler fork and a husker du tire.


Yeah, I couldn't tell if that was a 45north logo or not.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> By the way, glad to hear you didn't kill yourself with the straps. I had a hell of a time when I first switched over.


Yeah, I'm still not sure if it was the pedals themselves (they are kind of grabby), my shoelaces getting caught in the Velcro, or a combination of the two. The embarrasing part is it was right in front of my LBS.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Dwayne said:


> If you tell me that's part of your commute route, I'm putting you on my ignore list.


Nope, that's 10 minutes from work in the other direction, sadly. But I did ride there after work when I took that picture, so technically on that day it was a part of the commute :lol:

On shoes/pedals... I'm at 4 bikes and I feel 'stuck' with the SPD system, because I don't want to by that many new pedals. I'd love to try egg beaters, but I took the plunge with SPD too many bikes ago :lol:


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

All this talk of pedals has got me worried. I've got a bolt-on cog on the way, and next spring I'm going to try my dinglespeed as a fixie. 
I'm going to keep both brakes on there (since this is just yet another goofy experiment), so I'm hoping that I can get away with using my standard platforms. Having never ridden fixed though, I really have no idea.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

newfangled said:


> All this talk of pedals has got me worried. I've got a bolt-on cog on the way, and next spring I'm going to try my dinglespeed as a fixie.
> I'm going to keep both brakes on there (since this is just yet another goofy experiment), so I'm hoping that I can get away with using my standard platforms. Having never ridden fixed though, I really have no idea.


Best of luck to you on that. If it matters to you, my 5 yr old has a blast on his fixie. I'm pretty sure his favorite thing is to lock up that back wheel and skid across the driveway.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

CommuterBoy said:


> On shoes/pedals... I'm at 4 bikes and I feel 'stuck' with the SPD system, because I don't want to by that many new pedals. I'd love to try egg beaters, but I took the plunge with SPD too many bikes ago :lol:


I have no experience with SPD, but I've been looking into it. I see that there are some pedals I can buy that allow you to ride clipped or unclipped.

And excuse my ignorance, but what are egg beaters?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Eggbeaters?*

Cause they look like this:


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

newfangled said:


> All this talk of pedals has got me worried. I've got a bolt-on cog on the way, and next spring I'm going to try my dinglespeed as a fixie.
> I'm going to keep both brakes on there (since this is just yet another goofy experiment), so I'm hoping that I can get away with using my standard platforms. Having never ridden fixed though, I really have no idea.


Even the most experienced fixed wheel riders should always have a brake(s) fitted. I always keep at least one brake on. Things happen and stopping is important. Two brakes is better than one.

As for pedals, I very much recommend starting with platforms and no straps to get yourself used to things before locking yourself in. Even then, when you are comfortable, for a commuter and even for single track with brakes there is little reason to use clips/straps or clipless pedals. For proof, check out slowerthensnot. He completed the tour divide route with platforms and no clips/straps.

Riding a fixed wheel is very very fun. All sorts of bikes have their place, but there is a certain allure to fixed. Have fun pedaling!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks. My comment about the brakes was more in the line of "This bike will always always always have 2 brakes" rather than "I'll try 2 brakes to start out." But I hadn't even thought about fixie straps. But I also remembered that my nice grippy platforms have a reflector mount, so I could easily add clips if I wanted to.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Eggbeaters are supposed to clear mud and muck better, but they have a fixed amount of float, so you can't get varying degrees of lateral movement like you can with various designs of SPD pedals. I've never had knee issues, so I think I'd like the ease of entry/exit advantages that egg beaters are supposed to offer. 

I have had the SPD's with a platform on one side and cleat on the other. They were great for jumping on the bike in normal shoes. I smacked them on rocks a lot when clipped in on the trails, because the platform stuck down farther than you'd think it would have to in order to accomodate the cleat on the other side.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

well guess what I use is considered a commuter...heres what it looks like right now  I will add a post on the hard side panniers' mounting system  1980s Cycle Pro Oswego touring frame; front and rear Trek racks, two Plano Large Marine Storage boxes as hard panniers; my daily rider, and sometimes touring bike (if I tour, the boxes are removed, and I have soft bags for touring/bikepacking)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I just mounted some BuddyFlaps to my commuter. I saw them mentioned in here somewhere a couple years ago when I built up an On-One Pompetamine and got irritated with puddles splashing right into the mesh tops of my shoes as I rode through them.

I swapped the frame with a 2014 Salsa Vaya, and decided to finally buy some BuddyFlaps, as I'm in a new place with a colder climate and more uncomfortable consequences for wet feet. I also appreciated the large reflective graphics, especially for the rear fender. I opted for the possibly conflict-reducing smiley face graphics. I mounted them on SKS Chromoplastics P45's (IIRC) with 700x38's.







There's still a little bit of space under the front flap, but not nearly as much as before. I don't necessarily need a longer flap in the back, but appreciate the extra space for the reflective area.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I like this pedal talk. Currently running SPD M520's on my single speed, because I have grown accustomed to having them on my bike. I don't know if I could ride flats. I like the feeling of connection between me and the bike. Not crazy about the straps, and the rat traps just look dangerous. I considering going fixed, because honestly, after riding expensive hydraulic disc brakes on my mountain bikes, the rim brakes so far are just laughable. I already pulled the rear off my single because it didn't do anything. I am going to pass on fixed, because I am going fakie. Yep. Coaster brake. All the benefits of fixed, and single speed, mixed into one. I don't want to pedal all the time, but I would like that peace of mind knowing that I have a brake on the rear that will work. 

I am placing my order tonight to a wheel builder. I will post pics when I get it.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I only ride platforms, but there's a huge difference between good platforms and bad.

These are the ones that I've got that I like (the top ones are on my soon-to-be fixie):

























But molded pins, not enough pins, or any of the ancient beartrap/cage pedals are just not good.

































So if you ever do try platforms, try to get "good" ones.

Also, kool-stop pads majorly improve the performance of rim brakes.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Good to know about the kool-stops. I've had too many close calls with some cheapie stuff that I've been thinking about selling a guitar or something to get some discs, although I'll upgrade sooner or later, I would prefer it to be later.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

newfangled said:


> Also, kool-stop pads majorly improve the performance of rim brakes.


You can say that again. My first set was a real eye opener! Increased modulation, too.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> I just mounted some BuddyFlaps to my commuter. I saw them mentioned in here somewhere a couple years ago when I built up an On-One Pompetamine and got irritated with puddles splashing right into the mesh tops of my shoes as I rode through them.
> 
> I swapped the frame with a 2014 Salsa Vaya, and decided to finally buy some BuddyFlaps, as I'm in a new place with a colder climate and more uncomfortable consequences for wet feet. I also appreciated the large reflective graphics, especially for the rear fender. I opted for the possibly conflict-reducing smiley face graphics. I mounted them on SKS Chromoplastics P45's (IIRC) with 700x38's.
> 
> ...


Oooo, those look nice 

My commuter had a photo-worthy day today. After work, I went and looted Home Depot:









Fluorescent light fixture, protective wire cage, and some 8-foot lumber. Also some paint, screws, and sundry other items. And then I dropped that off at work and headed to Fred Meyer for groceries.

That bike is an Access XCL aluminum frame with a Surly rigid fork. Wheels are a Shimano DH-3N80 dynamo front hub, DT Swiss 350 rear hub, Mavic 317 front rim, Weinnman ZAC19 rear rim (best value rim EVAR), DT spokes, alloy nipples. Drivetrain is normally a 2 x 9 with a 36-48 and 11-28, but it's now in winter mode with a 24-32-44 triple.

You might notice there are bar-ends mounted right next to the stem (this is a Bontrager ti bar that's 22.2mm diameter all the way across, with a shim at the stem). The bar-ends allow a centerline hand-hold for supercruising when appropriate. So yes, I am one of those weird 40somethings guys with his own crazy bike setup 

Current light setup is the B&M Luxos B dynamo headlight plus a basic Cygolite with a great daytime-flash mode, and the Hotshot in the rear, sometimes supplemented by that FibreFlare I'm using as a clearance marker in the photo. The whole bike is plastered with prismatic reflective tape and is named Reflecto-Bike (technically this is Reflecto-Bike IV).

Planned upgrades include PitLock wheel, seat and steertube lock bolts, so I don't have to haul a cable and lock them to my U-lock. That'll save time, weight, and grocery capacity  I'm also in line for a titanium Tubus rear rack (easily over a pound saved on a perpetual basis), and probably one of those new Cyo Premium dynamo headlights with the super-wide, super-even light field.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Nice 'haul'! In many jurisdictions, anything 24" or more behind the vehicle needs a red flag to other marker. It would be a bummer to get hit that get blamed because of inadequate marking. Often I see a bit of red plastic stapled on.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

newfangled said:


> ^ I only ride platforms, but there's a huge difference between good platforms and bad.
> 
> *But molded pins, not enough pins, or any of the ancient beartrap/cage pedals are just not good.*
> 
> ...


Oh, I don't know. I have an ancient pair of Oddyssey Triple Traps (beartraps) that I like quite a bit. My girlfriend has a pair of Fyxation Gates PC pedals (molded pins) that she really likes too.

Probably a good rule of thumb to avoid those styles generally, but I think there are some great exceptions out there.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

2013 Bromtpon S6L-X in New York City.
Sometimes I take it on the bus/train when
I'm running late on my 1 and a half hour 
commute.


Brompton in the woods by 1nterceptor, on Flickr


TEMP, 22F or 5C by 1nterceptor, on Flickr


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

1nterceptor said:


> 2013 Bromtpon S6L-X in New York City.
> Sometimes I take it on the bus/train when
> I'm running late on my 1 and a half hour
> commute.
> ...


Right on  I like the reflective gear. Those pants, do they come with the reflective stripe, or did you add reflective material yourself?

Also, props for tackling a 1 1/2hr commute!


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

swapped my old alloy frame for a sexy little carbon number...


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

*SKS P45 Longboard*

I ended up getting the new SKS P45 Longboard fenders from Rivendell Bicycle Works along with the short mudflap for the front fender. I was a bit nervous about how they would fit, but after lots of adjustments, they fit fine on my 26" x 1.5" tires.

I can show a list with detailed pics of the adjustments that I made to fit these if anyone is interested.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

mitchy said:


> swapped my old alloy frame for a sexy little carbon number...


HOT!!! More info needed, specifically wheels, saddle and frame. Pretty much the whole bike.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> HOT!!! More info needed, specifically wheels, saddle and frame. Pretty much the whole bike.


*FRAME* - Flyxii FR-602 Disc CX (carbon fibre)
*FORK* - Flyxii FR-602 Disc CX (carbon fibre)
*HEADSET* - FSA Integrated (carbon fibre)
*STEM* - Flyxii 80mm x -6° (carbon fibre)
*BARS* - Easton Haven 711mm 20mm rise (carbon fibre)
*GRIPS* - Prologo foam
*BRAKES* - Hope Stealth Race Evo X2
*BRAKE ROTORS* - Avid HS1 160F/160R
*SHIFTER* - Sram X9 10 speed
*REAR DERAILLEUR* - Sram Rival 10 speed short cage
*BOTTOM BRACKET* - Token w/- GXP bushes
*CRANKS* - Sram S950 compact (carbon fibre)
*CHAIN RING* - AbsoluteBLACK CX 38T
*PEDALS* - plastic jobs
*CHAIN* - KMC X10-L
*CASSETTE* - Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 speed 11-28t
*RIMS* - 29" Crank Brothers Cobalt 3
*HUBS* - Crank Brothers QR front, QR rear
*SPOKES* - Crank Brothers
*TIRES* - Continental Gatorskin 700x25c
*SEAT POST* - Flyxii 31.6mm (carbon fibre)
*SEAT CLAMP* - Hope 34.9mm
*SADDLE* - Toiga Spyder Twin Tail
*CABLE HOUSING* - Jagwire
*HYDRAULIC LINES* - Jagwire
*BIKE WEIGHT* - 7.1 kg

:thumbsup:


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a really hot bike!!! I wondered if they were CB wheels. How does it ride?


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

My "commuter" and what it's usual routes look like.


IMGP5910 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice route Kyle509! It looks like a long ways to work.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

mechBgon said:


> Right on  I like the reflective gear. Those pants, do they come with the reflective stripe, or did you add reflective material yourself?
> 
> Also, props for tackling a 1 1/2hr commute!


Pants are Novara Stratos by REI, I got mine last year. 
The reflective stripe on the sides and back are built in.
The latest ones are 2.0 series, not sure if mine are 1.0.
Novara Stratos 2.0 Bike Pants - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com

Jacket is a discontinued Illumnite model that I've had 
for 5 years or so. The arms/shoulder parts are black 
until hit by a light source, then it reflects the light. I
like the fact that the reflective parts don't wash off
unlike some 3M striped clothing.
Amazon.com: IllumiNite Men's Waterproof Switchback Jacket, Flo-Lime/Black, X-Large: Sports & Outdoors


NITERIDER by 1nterceptor, on Flickr
source


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Kyle509 said:


> My "commuter" and what it's usual routes look like.
> 
> 
> IMGP5910 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


That's freakin' sweet. I would move just so I could have a route that looked like that.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Very sweet Stumpy, TwigJumper! What do you have clamped around the bottom of the seat tube? I like the Longboards too- the flat black bits on the ends is purdy.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> That is a really hot bike!!! I wondered if they were CB wheels. How does it ride?


i haven't had a chance to ride it yet, still waiting for the missing lower headset bearing. 



Texan-n-Fla said:


> That's freakin' sweet. I would move just so I could have a route that looked like that.


ditto! amazing scenery.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Finished my first wheelset:




Nothing too fancy - mtx33 rims on shimano hubs. It was surprisingly tough to find white rims - wtb has phased theirs out, and it looks like stans is going that way too - but I've got them on my 29er and wanted them on my 26er. It feels a little weird to be building 26er wheels in the year that the industry has decided that 26" is dead, but I quite like the bike so it's not going anywhere.

And my 29er is in it's full winter mode:




I'm liking the dropbars, but still having real issues lofting the front wheel. In the winter it really needs to be second nature, but because I'm so far forward on the drops it takes a lot of planning to pop the wheel.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice wheels! Always been a fan of white bikes and white wheels. I am on my second white bike, and my second white car. Neither are easy to keep clean, yet I find myself drawn to them.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

My commuter. Done. For now at least.










BigShot Dublin SS fakie 46/18
700c Aerospoke
Custom Origin8 deep V rear with black Shimano coaster hub, black DT Swiss spokes/nipples
Specialized Armadillo tires 700x25
Specialized Avatar saddle
Fyxation track grips/bar ends
Heavily used Sette EDGE stem
Shimano M520 clipless pedals


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking sharp 10Speed, but weren`t you going to go with a higher stem?

Good job, Newf! 


newfangled said:


> It feels a little weird to be building 26er wheels in the year that the industry has decided that 26" is dead, but I quite like the bike so it's not going anywhere.


Huh? I don`t know who told you that, but don`t believe it- 559 is going to take a looong time to disappear.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Looking sharp 10Speed, but weren`t you going to go with a higher stem?


Thank you! Stem has a 10 degree rise on it, and it is just about perfect. I don't want to keep throwing money at this bike, as it was supposed to be on the cheap side. I will wait to see about something a little higher, possibly 12 or 14 if they make it.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Huh? I don`t know who told you that, but don`t believe it- 559 is going to take a looong time to disappear.


Oh, I know. It's just that 90% of the ads around here seem to be for 650b (and by actually typing "650b" I'm sure I'll see even more now). I'm just really surprised how much it's exploded this year - from a pretty small niche last year, to companies like Giant offering nothing but.


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

*Ready for winter*

Upgraded fenders and front light (M880 clone). New rear tyre, oil change to Alfine 11. Ready for the UK winter...well the bike is if not the rider.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

newfangled said:


> Oh, I know. It's just that 90% of the ads around here seem to be for 650b (and by actually typing "650b" I'm sure I'll see even more now). I'm just really surprised how much it's exploded this year - from a pretty small niche last year, to companies like Giant offering nothing but.


the fact Bicycling Magazine wrote several articles on 650b bicycles within the last two years, probably has MUCH to do with it...
EDITED: turns out not just one, but a few articles; with one in April about this year being the last year of the 26ers....


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, the Jamis is put all back together. New (to me, they're used) SRAM X4 shifters, brake levers, cables and housing. I decided to forgo the left 3 gear shifter, since I never drop down out of the 42T big ring, and set up the FD to act like a chain guide until I can upgrade the BB and entire crankset. 

Found a universal charger thing at Ace Hardware that should work on my MagicShine clone, since the charger flew out of my bag in the wreck. I'm hoping that it charges up this evening so I can be back in the saddle tomorrow morning.


----------



## cubeman (Dec 26, 2004)

Singular Peregrine commuter by Mlandzaat, on Flickr

Speclist:
Singular Peregrine frame + fork, size Large
Chris King No Threadset
Salsa Delgado Race rims on Hope Pro II SS hubs en DT Comp spokes
Schwalbe Marathon Dureme (f) and Supreme (r) tyres (42mm)
Tektro RL520 brake levers
Nokon brake cables
Avid BB7 Mtn brakes (160mm)
Tune AC37 bottom bracket
Tune Bigfoot cranks
Shimano A530 combi pedals
Surly 36t steel ring
Surly 16t cog
On One stem met Salsa Cowbell II bar 46cm
Thomson Elite setback seatpost with Brooks B17 Ti sadle
Gilles Berthoud fender, long version.
Tubus Disco rear rack


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice Singular!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Converted my beloved dinglespeed to a fixie, and took it for a shakedown:




The freewheel on my Inbred was dying, so I built a new wheelset for that bike and swapped its old wheels to my kuwahara. Added a bolt-on cog to the disc-mount, and instant-fixie. (I also found a matching nos oem giant rearhub on ebay, so I should be able to get the gimpy wheel back to 100%)

Never ridden fixed before, so it was definitely interesting. It's going to be a tough experiment, because I absolutely love this bike as a singlespeed and don't know that it can be made any better. And so far fixed feels a whole lot like singlespeed, except that it wants to injure me and it won't let me jump over stuff. But it should be interesting.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Very sweet Stumpy, TwigJumper! What do you have clamped around the bottom of the seat tube? I like the Longboards too- the flat black bits on the ends is purdy.


Thanks! Full coverage fenders FTW! 
That's an N-Gear Jump Stop for the 1x7 drivetrain.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's my 8-9 month a year commuter that I'm trying to turn into a year round commuter. Not the fastest or prettiest, but it sure does take the abuse well.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Haven't posted pictures in a while. Just put my studded tires on the other night.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

New commuting gear came yesterday!!!

Chrome Midway Pro SPD shoes










SIXSIXONE dirt helmet










The helmet is really cool, and it came with different size pads to make it fit just about any head. My issue is that when it is on, I feel like I look like Darth Vader. I am very used to the Bell Slant Sport helmets that I have (one black, one white) and the way that they look and fit. I guess they were more sleek, and this thing isn't really made for that.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

KentheKona said:


> Here's my 8-9 season commuter that I'm trying to turn into a year round commuter.


It already sounds pretty well seasoned :lol:

Jeez, that`s a pretty bike Straz! CC? I love that color.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Straz85 said:


> Haven't posted pictures in a while. Just put my studded tires on the other night.


Such a shiny rear tire.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> It already sounds pretty well seasoned :lol:
> 
> Jeez, that`s a pretty bike Straz! CC? I love that color.


that was a brain fart, 8-9 month a year commuter, trying to go year round. I wish I was smart enough to start 9 years ago, probably be a lot happier and in better shape. Only been commuting on it for 3 years.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> Chrome Midway Pro SPD shoes


keen to here how these go, have been looking to buy some for my commute as well.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

lesoudeur said:


> Upgraded fenders and front light (M880 clone). New rear tyre, oil change to Alfine 11. Ready for the UK winter...well the bike is if not the rider.
> [/URL]


That is real nice looking bike, that grey/gun metalish color looks awesome. Please tell me more and what kind of light system do you have no it?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

mitchy said:


> keen to here how these go, have been looking to buy some for my commute as well.


Gonna be a hot second before I get to try them out based on the temps here. I will post my first run with them on though, possibly Tuesday even if I only get to take it around the block. JensonUSA has em on sale. Chrome Midway Pro SPD Clipless Shoes > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear > Casual Shoes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop 
They run a full size bigger than what they are. I normally wear a 13, these are a 12, and they are actually a little bit big on me.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

*My first set of studded tires arrived today*

I don't know why it took me this long to realize how fun riding in the snow can be. My SRAM build kit and studded tires arrived today. Maiden voyage was surreal. Ready for anything. My snow bike for winter. Aluminum frame, stainless fenders, racks, and studded tires, baby! (Just need to shorten the rear rack struts to level the rack, and cut my cables.)










Commuter/Snow Bike:

Frame: 2010 Rocky Mountain Metropolis - size 20" Large (aluminum)
Fork: Chromoly Straight Blade 413mm A2C (treated w/frame saver)
Tires: 45NRTH Gravdal 700c x 38
Tubes: Q Tubes 700c Schrader Valve
Wheelset: R.M. "WheelTech" (Formula Hubs? Alex Rims) 700 x 25
Cog/FreeWheel/Cassette: PG 1030
Chain: SRAM PC 1031
Chain Tensioners: N/A Vertical Dropouts
Crankset: SRAM X5 GXP 175mm
Bottom Bracket: (included with Crankset, above)
Chainring: 26/39t 120mm BCD
Front Derailleur: SRAM X7 HO Direct Mount
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 Type 2 Roller Clutch
Shifters: SRAM X9 ball bearing
Direct Mount Adapter: Problem Solvers 34.9mm Clamp
Pedals:Wellgo LU-A52
Saddle: VELO Inclined
SeatPost: Kalloy SP-267 UNO - Black 27.2mm x 350mm (w/shim)
SeatPost Binder: Salsa Lip Lock 35mm (Pewter)
Brake Levers: AVID FR-5
Brake Calipers: Avid BB-7 2010
Brake Rotors: Skull 203mm Front / 160mm Rear
Brake Cables: Jagwire Hyper Cable and Housings
Handlebar: Kalloy UNO 620mm x 31.8mm clamp
Bar Ends: Ti
Stem: Kalloy UNO 100mm 10º 31.8mm clamp
Grips: ERGON GP-1
Cage: BBB Fuel Tank XL
Bottle: Kleen Kanteen Wide 40oz
Headset: FSA 1-1/8"
Headset Spacers: Origin 8 Alloy (30mm stack) - Black
Fenders: Velo Orange Stainless 700c x 45mm
Front Rack: RackTime Topit
Rear Rack: RackTime Addit
TOTAL WEIGHT: 34 lbs 14 oz.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Pretty sweet. That's a monstrous front rotor for a citybike.

(and on a total tangent I learned that 45nrth now makes a 29x2.35 carbide studded tire which I going to have to be on the lookout for)


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

newfangled said:


> Pretty sweet. That's a monstrous front rotor for a citybike.
> 
> (and on a total tangent I learned that 45nrth now makes a 29x2.35 carbide studded tire which I going to have to be on the lookout for)


I think that tire is called the "Nicotine" and they sure do look nice. I'm lucky my aluminum bike takes the cheaper, smaller size, to save some money. These are the most expensive tires I've ever bought at $144.50 for the set, those Nicotines are $130.00 each at Universalcycles.

Yeah, I thought it was neat how the city fork was engineered with clearance for 203mm rotor, it just barely clears, so I figured I'd push it to its limits. I like bigger front rotors, and it comes in handy pulling a trailer down a hill. I love the bike. It's the most comfortable aluminum frame (and stiffest/heaviest - longest headtube) I've ever ridden. It's a beefy rigid frame, for being "skinny".


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

203 front rotor? Holy hell. That is huge!!!! My FSR Stumpjumper came with a 203. Good size rotor for stopping. Love the bike btw, very cool.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

TenSpeed said:


> 203 front rotor? Holy hell. That is huge!!!! My FSR Stumpjumper came with a 203. Good size rotor for stopping. Love the bike btw, very cool.


Thanks, TenSpeed! I've never known the joys of traction on ice and I love it! If 45NRTH's "Nicotine" tires are addictive, these Gravdals should have been named, "Heroin". I haven't been able to stay off this bike! The sound of the studs on icy tarmac sounds like a quiet version of MIG welding splatter, or maybe the sound of bacon frying - it's really cool (and all new to me)! I took some pictures outside today (also posted these on the "winter tire set-up" thread):

The little "new tire hairs" are tickling my stainless steel fenders while I "seat these studs" during the break-in period.










I tried plastic fenders with mudflaps first, but they quickly packed with snow. These stainless fenders are hardcore and the edge is sharp enough to just cut most of the snow off before it gets all up in there. (Neoprene sleeve for Kleen Kanteen helps keep water from freezing)










Keeps my drivetrain clean. (still need to wrap my chainstay too, but that "roller clutch / type 2" derailleur is supposed to eliminate chain slaps)


----------



## eluv (Apr 22, 2005)

*Diamondback Hannjo*

Diamondback Haanjo so far so good. Changed out the bars due to my bad back and weak core muscles. maybe a carbon post and a new wheel set in the future.


----------



## superstar1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Here is my computer.


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

Scott Aspect 910- going in for some modifications to be more commuter friendly, rack, panniers, tires, stem,bar change.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

superstar1 said:


> View attachment 858174
> 
> 
> Here is my computer.


You spelled, "commuter" wrong. Are you going to get a rack for it?


----------



## superstar1 (Apr 19, 2013)

I've got a rack, that's where I store my CD-R's


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Honolulu, early afternoon. Haven't had time to build up the Jabberwocky, so still riding the El Mar.

with the Chrome Bravo and Dinotte 300R

IMG_0892 by pigmode, on Flickr


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ clean ride!! SS?


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Yowza, SS. 

I was mainly a road rider but injuries have pushed me to MTBs. The commuting is definitely smoothing out my spin on these long armed wide Q'ed cranks, and the MTB geometry IMO works really well on the road. Fun!


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Another view of the ride home.

with addition of Gloworm X1 front light

IMG_0896 by pigmode, on Flickr


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Last pics, promise.


IMG_0909 by pigmode, on Flickr


IMG_0914 by pigmode, on Flickr


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Keep posting pics. I am in love with your bike.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

No bike this time--early morning commute.


IMG_0005_2 by pigmode, on Flickr


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

For funsies.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

No way you won't be seen with that setup!!


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I don't understand fenders. Unless you are wearing your work clothes on the bike? But then again...I'm an old mountain biker, I could care less about getting splattered with mud, dirt, water.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> I don't understand fenders. Unless you are wearing your work clothes on the bike? But then again...I'm an old mountain biker, I could care less about getting splattered with mud, dirt, water.


No man. I love my fenders so much, it's freaking crazy. My drivetrain stays clean as heck, and when it's freezing cold, I feel a lot warmer without being wet. The best is in the snow and ice. I got these stainless jobbies that "cut" the slush off at the apex, and that slush is some nasty stuff to be flinging around, getting on your face, in your hair, mouth and eyes. It's not about just being clean though, but maybe it is. Riding through some really murky water, along a trail with dog feces and goose **** mixed in for good measure. Hypodermic needles and used condoms clutter my path (just kidding, but what if?). Blood, oil, antifreeze, poop, food, puke, coffee (with cream and sugar), soda pop, glass, etc are all crazy shielded from you and your bike.

I like how nothing falls into my tire, if it's on my rack. Just feels good to know there's an extra blockage before things get jammed into the tire, like when I ride in long, flowy dresses. They gotta be on right though. Good and tight, without rattles. Then it's real nice.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Not the ElMar, but eventually I need to add fenders as well. Fenders definitely give versatility to when and how one uses the bike for transportation.


----------



## nixsound (Mar 9, 2011)

*Stripped and smoothed Kona*








Started off just building a bike to sell with parts I had kicking about...but turned into love x


----------



## Esyrydr (Dec 24, 2013)

*My Commuter*


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> I don't understand fenders. Unless you are wearing your work clothes on the bike? But then again...I'm an old mountain biker, I could care less about getting splattered with mud, dirt, water.


I'm an old mountain biker, and I also hate fenders from that perspective. But there are few things in life as frustrating as that fan of road grime that your front tire tosses up in the air, only to hang there for you until you ride through it...grit in your teeth, flecks of who knows what all over your face and one shoulder (because you cock your head all weird to one side to get out of the way....then a massive soaking skunk stripe all up your rear and/or backpack, preventing you from even being able to set your gear down anywhere once you get to work because it's so sloppy, let alone put all that crap back on to ride home.... 
...and one little piece of plastic will prevent all of this? Sign me up.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> But there are few things in life as frustrating as that fan of road grime that your front tire tosses up in the air, only to hang there for you until you ride through it...


That phenomenon is sort of hypnotic. The delicate ballet of tangential velocity and terminal velocity which leaves crud hanging in mid-air infront of you, just waiting for you to ride right into it.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> I'm an old mountain biker, and I also hate fenders from that perspective. But there are few things in life as frustrating as that fan of road grime that your front tire tosses up in the air, only to hang there for you until you ride through it...grit in your teeth, flecks of who knows what all over your face and one shoulder (because you cock your head all weird to one side to get out of the way....then a massive soaking skunk stripe all up your rear and/or backpack, preventing you from even being able to set your gear down anywhere once you get to work because it's so sloppy, let alone put all that crap back on to ride home....
> ...and one little piece of plastic will prevent all of this? Sign me up.


Good answer, +1


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

nixsound said:


> View attachment 867416
> 
> Started off just building a bike to sell with parts I had kicking about...but turned into love x


Love this!!!


----------



## nixsound (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers TenSpeed. After months of nagging, I finally got the wife to allow me to mount it to the wall as my own work of art. Pictures to follow once I make the wall rack.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

nixsound said:


> Cheers TenSpeed. After months of nagging, I finally got the wife to allow me to mount it to the wall as my own work of art. Pictures to follow once I make the wall rack.


So you don't ride it? I would be all over that thing!


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> So you don't ride it? I would be all over that thing!


Same! And I like my gears.


----------



## nixsound (Mar 9, 2011)

Of course I ride it, it's my commuter. But when I get home, I will hook it up on the wall. It also makes better storage sense


----------



## leg (Jul 4, 2013)

my old trusty commuter (MIFA is an old GDR (German Democratic Republic) manufactur). everything is stable and thick metal. it is heavy and rolls like hell. also makes all kinds of noises so there is no need for a bell


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Updated shot of the commuter. It's been a blast lately.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I gotta say, I love the fender tape. Wasn't sure at first, but the more I see this, the cooler it looks.


----------



## m77ranger (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's my commuter. The frame is a prototype voodoo nakisi. It's the only one in existence with green paint. I'm running it 1X9 with cook bros cranks, XTR dual control shift/brake combo, ibis carbon bars, WTB, 29'r wheels, kenda cross tires, race face stem, odi BMX grips, and a sweet top tube nut-saver. Its front brake only on the right side of the bars with a rapid rise XT derailleur. Every thing is backwards but this commuter shreds.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

From my recent 'day off'. Found a nice sunny spot next to the old Life-Saving Station (formerly the visitor center for the park, currently being repaired from the past year's storms) where the temperature hit a balmy 78F. Two days later and it's 29 with 35mph wind!









My everyday ride, since I haven't posted a picture recently. The bars had been replaced with Salsa Cowbell 2s and wrapped with Brooks tape.









Once it gets a bit lighter, the mountain bike starts to live at the shop, which is only a few miles away from a 15ish mile trail system. Sometimes I commute on it, too.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

wschruba said:


> View attachment 876605
> 
> My everyday ride, since I haven't posted a picture recently. The bars had been replaced with Salsa Cowbell 2s and wrapped with Brooks tape.


I like. 
Is it an old mtb or a cross bike?


----------



## matzthias (Oct 5, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> I like.
> Is it an old mtb or a cross bike?


looks like a surly cross check, i got two of them. love them!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

My new/used commuter. A fat front fixie. I've had this frame for about 3 years now and it has gone through so many changes from this to a single speed lefty race rig.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

2013 Brompton S6L-X:


New York City 14F/-10C by 1nterceptor, on Flickr


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

2008 Turner 5 Spot... As my "one" bike (Yes, really do only have one bike) this is my daily commuter & my weekend trail bike...









And here's where it lives @ work


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

My 2005 Jamis Coda Sport









10 speed 105 chain
Deore rear derailleur
Dura Ace front derailleur
Gatorskins tires
Mavic Aksium wheels
Bontrager NCS fenders
corks for bar ends

and it's all steel!!! Loves me some steel.

She's old, but still runs great.


----------



## johncoldbeer (Feb 7, 2014)

*My commuter.*

Not too many mods yet.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

How do you get everything to stay on the ceiling like that?!


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

TheJesusfreak said:


> 2008 Turner 5 Spot... As my "one" bike (Yes, really do only have one bike) this is my daily commuter & my weekend trail bike...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice user name. Lemme ask ya, what's that saddle? Looks extremely comfy.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> How do you get everything to stay on the ceiling like that?!


He's in Australia.


----------



## johncoldbeer (Feb 7, 2014)

I have no idea that it was going to post like that then when i tried to edit....same result. I will have to find some other way to post future pics other than from the phone. :/ Still funny though


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> Nice user name. Lemme ask ya, what's that saddle? Looks extremely comfy.


Cheers mate  "There ain't no denying the truth" 

The saddle is a WTB GT & it is extremely comfy


----------



## InlawBiker (Aug 19, 2009)

*New Kona Sutra... 100 miles old*

Every mile not spent in my car is a good one.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Cheers mate  "There ain't no denying the truth"
> 
> The saddle is a WTB GT & it is extremely comfy


Do you use padded shorts with it? I'm about to start moving a lot of extra stuff to pay for some saddle searching. Gotta get a short list together.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

*here is mine*









mine


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> By the way, glad to hear you didn't kill yourself with the straps. I had a hell of a time when I first switched over.


I eventually tried them on my Raleigh USA road bike. I came to a stop, couldn't get my right foot out in time, and went over. Fortunately I have enough muscle (and flab) in my body not to do any damage to myself. They wound up "donated" to the recycling bin at our local Smiths.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

This little bugger has pretty much taken the place of the Kona for my gym commute (and my so-called Les Tours de Bullhead).



Basically all I've done to it has been to add the rack and play pedal-du-jour (I still think it needs an extra cog in the back, though).


----------



## Andy_K (Mar 19, 2014)

2013 Kona Jake with a couple of upgrades



TRP Hy/Rd brakes
Kona P2 Carbon Cyclocross Disc fork
Chris King InSet 7 headset


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

This is my new Specialized Globe Work 1 just picked it up yesterday. I won't be commuting to work on this due to the only route I have to take is through some really undesirable areas on the island. So this is going to be for everything else so I don't have to drive all the time. I'm just waiting on my Charge spoon saddle to arrive and I swapped the stem and handle bars off to the Kona stem from my Unit and EC70 bars.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

deleted duplicate


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Very late to this thread, but here is mine.


















Built from my first ever mountain bike, a 1989 Fisher Paragon. It is pretty much stock other than seat, riser bar, and Ritchey Tom Slicks, oh, and the ancient Rock Shox on there that does not work, and the V brakes I put on to replace the old XT calipers. I plan to replace that fork with the original. See below.

On a trip a couple years back to holland, I was smitten with the Dutch commuter bikes, especially the Batavus (and Gazelle) Omafiets. (Old Steel step-throughs). If I could have bought a used one cheap and shipped it I would have, but shipping would have been prohibitive. So I decided to mod this bike instead, which was more practical anyway. In fact that Bing Bong bell was purchased in a Dutch bike shop in Arnhem.

I plan to put the original steel fork with rack braze-ons back on, and get proper racks utilizing the beautiful braze-ons on this old steel frame. Maybe some fenders too, but it does not rain too much where I am during riding season, so that will probably be unnecessary. Also, I will probably replace the current riser bar with one with a bit more rise and more sweep. Like a Nitto City Bike bar or Dutch work cycle bar. I want to be more upright on this bike, and the very long Gary Fisher geometry still has a fair amount of weight on my hands with this bar.

Overall, this is a very nice and swift commuter which I enjoy very much! And I love keeping my first bike in the fleet! Many good rides and memories come with this bike!


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Big time resurgence of a first love, sunvalleylaw ! Kudos to keeping it alive


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

sunvalleylaw said:


> On a trip a couple years back to holland, I was smitten with the Dutch commuter bikes...I decided to mod this bike instead, which was more practical anyway. In fact that Bing Bong bell was purchased in a Dutch bike shop in Arnhem.


It's definitely a worthwhile project. Here's my old mountain bike with a north road bar:



I needed a longer stem with that setup though, so I've switched to a Mary Bar that I had which isn't quite as sweepy, but is still really comfy and retro.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

A little better pictures. Next purchases Charge Spoon saddle, Ergon GP1 grips, pedals ( not sure yet) and either panniers or a trunk bag.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

First ride of the year on the "summer" bike:




Of my 3 bikes it is definitely the least interesting. But I'm still pretty excited because it's got:

- brandnew wheelset that I built to replace one with a failed freehub
- fully serviced fork, with new seals, and I followed a tip to reduce brakedive
- bigger 180mm front rotor that's a hand-me-down from my 29er
- carnegie bar that's a hand-me-down from my 29er
- and snazzy, new white pedals that were intended for my 29er but didn't work there so I'm trying them here instead.

Now if only the snow would melt...


----------



## megalowmatt (Jun 17, 2009)

My two:

*Bianchi "SanJos8"*









*Nashbar touring frame I built up a few years back...*


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I posted what I used before, my 29er HT. Had to get away from that though, too much attention, obviously worth money. Picked up this Trek 4100 a couple weeks back. I let the pics say the rest.

Before:



Now: Just finished tonight:


----------



## Point Judith (Apr 14, 2014)

*Back in Saddle*

First post here unless I posted 15 years ago when i used to frequently view this forum 

Started commuting to gym instead of driving car. Below is a pic of my resurrection project.

Sold my other bike about 5 years ago due to lack of use, but kept my first real mountain bike, a 1998 Moab 2 Steel.

Minus removing cobwebs and some decals I added:
Thompson seat post
Project Fixie velo saddle
Control Tech Newton stem.
Some old Easton EA70 flat bars
Cheng Shin slicks (tires are HEAVY, but ride very nice)
Old Odyessey triple trap pedals


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

tigris99 said:


> I posted what I used before, my 29er HT. Had to get away from that though, too much attention, obviously worth money. Picked up this Trek 4100 a couple weeks back. I let the pics say the rest.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


That looks great! How did you do the change in paint?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Point Judith said:


> Minus removing cobwebs and some decals I added:
> Thompson seat post
> Project Fixie velo saddle
> Control Tech Newton stem.
> ...


Nothing wrong with a steel schwinn.

What width are those tires? They look fantastic.


----------



## Point Judith (Apr 14, 2014)

newfangled said:


> Nothing wrong with a steel schwinn.
> 
> What width are those tires? They look fantastic.


They are 2.125", and that seems almost conservative, they definetly look wider than the Velociraptors (2.1" I think) I took off it.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Point Judith said:


> Started commuting to gym instead of driving car. Below is a pic of my resurrection project.


Driving to the gym seems counter intuitive, doesn't it? What's worse is when people get there, drive around looking for the closest spot then spent 45 minutes walking on the treadmill at 2mph.


----------



## sumducks (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is my commuter. 1990 Trek 950 with some changes to make it a better daily rider.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

sumducks said:


> Here is my commuter. 1990 Trek 950 with some changes to make it a better daily rider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

superstar1 said:


> View attachment 858174
> 
> 
> Here is my computer.


Would be faster if it was a 29er


----------



## mpw29er (Nov 13, 2011)

Said goodbye to my car.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

mpw29er said:


> Said goodbye to my car.


Looking good. What model mudguards are they?


----------



## mpw29er (Nov 13, 2011)

crank1979 said:


> Looking good. What model mudguards are they?


Thanks. They are the SKS P45 Chromoplastics. I used them for 10 miles of steady down pour this AM and they were great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haylex (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is my commuter that I have been using all year. Its a Giant Iguana that was my first real mtb which I bought new in 2003.

I have a more appropriate XC bike so this one was just sitting around unused and needed a new lease on life.

Over the years the gears wore out so I swapped to 2:1 single speed and stripped the frame back. Also ditched the old suspension fork that didnt really work anymore for a rigid fork. Using big 2.5in Hookworms that are super heavy but steamroll over everything. Mudflaps make it a little more practical as I ride it every day now.

Otherwise, the rest is pretty much just all the standard old stuff. Its good fun to ride.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got home from a long weekend trip to Chicago, and there was no way I wasn't going to take my bike. Friday was absolutely beautiful out, so out for a ride I went. Stayed with my sister who lives about 3 miles from the Lakefront path. This is one of the best bike paths I have ever ridden. You ride along the lake and are very close to the city. This is my second time out on it, and I hope that I can ride that path many more times. I did about 25 miles that day, all single speed. I am officially no longer scared to ride alongside cars. Riding in Chicago is a completely different experience than it is here. They are so used to seeing bikes all over the place, and not on the sidewalk, but in the road, in the bike lane if there is one. On the ride back to her place, I cut down Belmont which is a pretty busy street. Ended up riding most of the way with another guy. I wouldn't say that we were racing light to light, but there was some friendly competition. I managed to do pretty well against a geared road bike for the short bursts, but anything more than that, and he left me.

This was taken out at the end of Navy Pier downtown. Please pardon the crappy cellphone pics.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like a great day and ride, TenSpeed!


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Even with owning 2 cars i choose to commute on bicycle everywhere. My cars dont not get driven at all and I am a single father of a 4 year old that gets to come along for all the rides:thumbsup:
I am currently deciding between a cyclocross and a road bike to replace this as my comuter but for now its an '01 stumpjumper with weehoo igo for the kiddo


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Cross bike with some slicks. The versatility is great, along with all the usual goodies not found on road bikes like fender mounts and a more comfortable geometry.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

I am definitelly leaning toward a disk brake cross bike. I really want to buy a frame and build it up like i just did with my xc bike but am having a hard time convincing myself to spend that kind of money again but I plan on keeping my bikes for a long time so i like them to be just how i want them.


----------



## vokeswaagin (Sep 1, 2010)

Current incarnation:









Used daily as commuter, 3-5+ miles each way depending on route, running errands, also ill ride it on short single track loops.. 10-15 miles.. before the hands start going numb. Usually pushing it pretty hard though.

Renegade 29x1.8's (was tubeless; ran over piece of glass.. in the rain.. stans spraying everywhere.. not fun. now tubed.)








Woodchipper IIs - ridden almost exclusively in the drops/hooks, I'll occasionally use the hoods and flats to change up hand position on longer rides to return blood circulation.. Going to cut 1.5" off each end and re wrap eventually.. I am really digging the silicone foam grips (from a '14 LIV/Giant mtb.. ESI?). I'd like to find a longer version (stretched mine)








Currently set up 1x9, 12-28 cassette with an 11 instead of the 12, 36t up front. This setup works pretty well for the mellow lower elevation single track around here [Bend, OR].. but IMO too low for road/commuting. I have a 40t I think ill throw back on and go to a 11-34 or 36 cassette.

Surprisingly for being more of a "hybrid/comfort" type frame, it actually feels pretty good with this setup.. however replacing it with a steel 29er or gravel type frame is always in the back of my mind..


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

After adding some petrified cow to the seatpost. . .


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

NYC office parking by 1nterceptor, on Flickr


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

*New to my commuter fleet*

Not my every day commuter, but I will commute on this new (to me) addition on days when I don't need to carry much. I found the frame for next to nothing, and a buddy of mine built it up for me with used but good parts. First time I have had a road bike made in this century, and it is a nice one! It is across state right now but should be here soon.










Pretty excited for my first commute on this one!


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

*Dress Clothes?*

I used to live very close to work but now I am far away. Maybe 10 miles. I want to commute this summer. I am wondering what you all do about a change of clothes. I can't ride my bike in my dress shirt and slacks.

Anyone know a good way to carry some clothes without wrinkling or dirtying or wetting them?

Thanks!


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

dnoy eb said:


> I used to live very close to work but now I am far away. Maybe 10 miles. I want to commute this summer. I am wondering what you all do about a change of clothes. I can't ride my bike in my dress shirt and slacks.
> 
> Anyone know a good way to carry some clothes without wrinkling or dirtying or wetting them?
> 
> Thanks!


Kinda the wrong thread, but I'll bite. I keep all of my work stuff at the office and change it out weekly.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

dnoyeb said:


> I used to live very close to work but now I am far away. Maybe 10 miles. I want to commute this summer. I am wondering what you all do about a change of clothes. I can't ride my bike in my dress shirt and slacks.
> 
> Anyone know a good way to carry some clothes without wrinkling or dirtying or wetting them?
> 
> Thanks!


Commuter Garment Bag

Cheap Nashbar Bag

Cheap Performance Bike Shop TransIt Garment Bag Pannier (same as Nashbar bag)


Two Wheel Gear Classic Bike Suit Bag

Jandd Commuter Garment Bag Pannier


Lone Peak Packs Garment Pannier


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

Those panniers will work nicely. I won't even have to buy a trailer anymore!
Texan-n-Fla, I just realized I posted in this thread instead of starting a new one. Lucky I got the replies I did. Thanks!


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

dnoyeb said:


> Those panniers will work nicely. I won't even have to buy a trailer anymore!
> Texan-n-Fla, I just realized I posted in this thread instead of starting a new one. Lucky I got the replies I did. Thanks!


It's all good. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## 603butters (May 16, 2014)

hello all, ive been lurking on here for a while but just finally joined after a recent commuting kick. ive been mtn biking for years mostly xc and the last couple seasons more freeride/downhill but two weeks ago now i was having truck problems and decided to bike to work. round trip its 36 miles and took about an hour and fifteen to and hour and a half each way but..... i am riding my DH iron horse bike with my huskey puppy on my back. deffinatly not the best set up but it did show me the fun that can be had by biking to work and now im searching for a hybrid style single speed and a trailer for the pup (he goes every where with me) hes great on the trails but dont trust him on the road. anyways heres the bike ive put over 300 miles on in the last two weeks. hope to learn more about the commuting ways from everyone on here.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, ouch. props to you for riding that land whale on your commute. the efficiencies on that thing are just, brutal!

I just did a 20 mile round trip on my single speed, flat bar Straggler. and while the gearing was a blast, I SORELY missed the drops. I need to convert back, but I likes my hydraulic brakes!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That is an epic coffee table.


----------



## 603butters (May 16, 2014)

agwan- ya its designed for one thing really and thats going down hill and off drops, commuting with it is not the best but its a solid workout. i used to run cable disks and ill never go back on a bike i ride in the woods hydraulic is so much nicer.

commuterbo- thanks, those are just some spare 35s i had from a previous build


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

CDK said:


> Even with owning 2 cars i choose to commute on bicycle everywhere. My cars dont not get driven at all and I am a single father of a 4 year old that gets to come along for all the rides:thumbsup:
> I am currently deciding between a cyclocross and a road bike to replace this as my comuter but for now its an '01 stumpjumper with weehoo igo for the kiddo
> View attachment 890966


So I got the replacement commuter for the old stumpjumper!
While shopping around I pretty much instantly fell in love with this bike and had to have it. I am lucky enough to be able to decide on a day to day basis if I want to work or not and ups was coming today with this so I took the day off and waited then went out for the test ride.

Niner RLT9


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

97 Gary Fisher Mamba commuter built up and ready to go. Just got done doing my first ride on it with my son. We rode 6 miles round trip up to the theater and back and it did great. Had some hand numbness but other then that it did awesome. Got a bottom bracket on the way from Sunshine Bike Shop then i have to pick up so racks and some cheap lights (or build my own) and fenders.

Changes I made where a adjustable stem, riser handle bars, some plastic pedals i had laying around, and some nice kenda road slicks. Oh and the double wall wheels i stole from my wifes bike . Shes much smaller then me (I'm 260lbs) so the single walls that came on it will probably be fine for her since the only time her bike goes off road or anything is by accident. I wouldn't mind finding a cheap rigid fork for it since mine doesn't do a whole lot. I did find some still in the package hard elastomers for it though on ebay i may grab at some point.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice bike 603butters.
I've been on the road next to people on bikes like that. Rolling thunder!

If your not changing bikes, try some slicks.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

CDK said:


> So I got the replacement commuter for the old stumpjumper!
> While shopping around I pretty much instantly fell in love with this bike and had to have it. I am lucky enough to be able to decide on a day to day basis if I want to work or not and ups was coming today with this so I took the day off and waited then went out for the test ride.
> 
> Niner RLT9
> ...


Those are all the rage among the riders associated with my LBS and LBS shop ride. They look sweet! They seem to enjoy setting them up with Clement X'plor UHS gravel tires too. Seems to be the hot tire. I may try a set on my 700C conversion bike when it is done.


----------



## western_rider's_dad (Mar 28, 2005)

dnoyeb said:


> I used to live very close to work but now I am far away. Maybe 10 miles. I want to commute this summer. I am wondering what you all do about a change of clothes. I can't ride my bike in my dress shirt and slacks.
> 
> Anyone know a good way to carry some clothes without wrinkling or dirtying or wetting them?
> 
> Thanks!


I usually don't have to be dressed "business casual" at work, typically t-shirt and jeans / shorts is acceptable. But, if I need the Dockers and button-down shirt I just make sure I roll the clothes in my backpack, or panniers. Typically, no significant wrinkles after I shower / change at the office. If that doesn't work, a lot of others may recommend that you drive into work maybe once a week, and bring x-number of days worth of clothes to just leave at the office.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*pompino*

on one pompino 4th rev @ this point. mary bar, ultegra crank, mavic 32/orgin 8 hubs, deore v brakes & 28c pana tservs.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

CDK said:


> So I got the replacement commuter for the old stumpjumper!
> While shopping around I pretty much instantly fell in love with this bike and had to have it. I am lucky enough to be able to decide on a day to day basis if I want to work or not and ups was coming today with this so I took the day off and waited then went out for the test ride.
> 
> Niner RLT9


That's a sweet bike. I saw this right after I ordered my Kona Jake the Snake and was a bit disappointed because I loved the Niner as soon as I saw it. How do you like it?


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

jrm said:


> on one pompino 4th rev @ this point. mary bar, ultegra crank, mavic 32/orgin 8 hubs, deore v brakes & 28c pana tservs.


I like that! do you take the 28c's out into the dirt at all? Curious how they work out if you do.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Straz85 said:


> That's a sweet bike. I saw this right after I ordered my Kona Jake the Snake and was a bit disappointed because I loved the Niner as soon as I saw it. How do you like it?


Thanks! yeah It really is a sweet bike.. The only thing that I can complain about are the brakes. They are loud and they are mechanical which I like because I do want to take the bike on longer trips and would rather them than hydro but they kinda suck. Its fast. I can without a problem keep up with roadies and imo look cooler while doing so lol 
Although it may be a bit overkill for a commuter bike and I am terrified of it getting stolen I am overall very happy that I got this bike and would recommend it to anyone who asked


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

5-21-14 Ride Of Silence.

Waiting at a light.


----------



## nwenn (Sep 29, 2005)

Nature Boy
Used Frame, new parts







simple and fast


----------



## mchasal (Jun 2, 2014)

Just started commuting a couple of weeks ago. It's 18 miles to work, so I've been driving about 10 of it and riding the rest. Maybe I'll work my way up to the full distance but not sure I want to dedicate that kind of time.

Here's my ride. 94 (I think) GT Tequesta that I bought new back then. Haven't done much to the bike except street tires and adding the rack with an old camera bag strapped on.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

CDK said:


> So I got the replacement commuter for the old stumpjumper!
> While shopping around I pretty much instantly fell in love with this bike and had to have it. I am lucky enough to be able to decide on a day to day basis if I want to work or not and ups was coming today with this so I took the day off and waited then went out for the test ride.


Have you tried attaching panniers to it somehow? It seems like a perfect commuter but a LBS dude told me it didn't have rack mounts.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Taken today. Original Ultra X carbon fork put back on, upgraded Shimano V-brakes, and my infamous Avengers fenders are back in action. This thing is a commuting machine!


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Annnnd another. Because it's too sexy to pass up.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Updated:


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

Here's my ride sitting in the office at work, a 2012 Diamondback I picked up for $300 on Craigslist last month. I bought it with the intention of getting something cheap for commuting and casual rides. Instead I've already changed the tires, fork, and crankset. Next are better brakes, the Tektro discs work fine but aren't as nice as I'd like. It rolls pretty nice on the Vulpine tires, and it's good for my commute since there are no bike lanes, usually little to no shoulder, and a good number of curbs, storm drains, and potholes.








This is the start of my commute, going through some farm fields and the shoulder comes and goes, after this it gradually becomes more residential until I'm in town.








I tried this out the other week, I put some 1.25 slicks on my '03 Rainier, didn't like it, too little tire. But now I'm thinking of grabbing a used frame off Craigslist and building a lightweight rigid 1x9 with some 2.00 big apple tires or something similar, as a dedicated commuter.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I am enjoying the drop bars. These are just some cheapies to test the fit and feel. I've got about 40miles on the bike like this and it feels great. I want some new bars but the fork is 1 1/8" threaded which makes finding appropriate stems difficult. This stem is great as long as the bars are 25.4. I would love to find a tall, dirt drop type stem for 26.0 bars that is 1 1/8" threaded.

I've thought about swapping this fork for a 1 1/8" threadless number but the options for a 400-410mm axle to crown fork for 26" wheels with canti posts and steerer tubes longer than 260mm is just about 0. Unless I spring for a touring fork from Thorn Cycles which would cost almost as much as the whole bike or go custom which is the same issue.

I could shim the inside of the steerer to ise a 1" quill stem but shims are hard to find in the US based on my searches. The cheapest route seems to be just sticking with whats available for 25.4 drop bars, which is pretty ok sonce Nitto makes some reallt great bars in 25.4 that I'd like to try.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I cheat


__
https://flic.kr/p/o6Dqtv

Hidden behind all those spacers is a threaded>threadless adapter.



__
https://flic.kr/p/o6WSSc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

newfangled said:


> Hidden behind all those spacers is a threaded>threadless adapter.


Are the spacers necessary with the adaptor, or do you keep them "just because"?



vaultbrad said:


> I could shim the inside of the steerer to ise a 1" quill stem but shims are hard to find in the US based on my searches.


Our tandem came with one of those shims from a P.O. It holds tight enough for me, but not as tight as the correct sized parts. If you mostly use the bars for a place to keep your hands and hold the levers, it`s fine, but if you tend to power pull on the bars, it`ll probably move around on you. The other possible snag to a shim there is that while it`s easy to mount with the quill wedge right near the top of the steerer, it`s a big hassle to get the shim and wedge both down deeper and know that they`re both at the same level- probably a way to do that, but I resigned myself to shallow insertion. Anyway, if you want one, it`s a simple make. Cut a piece of tubing to desired length, clamp lengthwise in a vise, split with hacksaw or dremmel, file out the burr. 
Item # R1-1/8X058-41, 4130 Round Tubing On Wicks Aircraft Supply

You might be able to find inexpensive tubing, but for a little piece like that, 4130 is easy to source. Wicks will cut a single foot for you ($3.59) and they don`t rape you for shipping.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Are the spacers necessary with the adaptor, or do you keep them "just because"?


The adapter is the size of a quill stem, so 22.2mm. Next to a 31.8 bar and a chunky modern stem it just looks weird. The 1" spacers aren't actually doing anything, and are just wedged in with friction, but they make it look a little beefier.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Night mode.


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Well after slicing my foot open aduring a triathlon and getting 7 stitches. I rediscovered commuting. My commute is 18 miles on pavement to work. It can be up to 29 on the way home on a mix of gravel, fireroads and rail-trails. The old Rockhoppet has been converted. Works pretty, good. Would like some more hand postions.


----------



## metc1537 (Jun 30, 2010)

Trying to minimize the number of bikes in the apartment, my old KM is now serving commuter duty.


----------



## sakurama (Jun 1, 2005)

I haven't checked in for a long time and found a few PM's in my inbox asking about how I mounted fenders to my Bad Boy. I thought I'd just post the photos in case someone else needed to see but essentially I made a spacer and used a longer brake bolt and used one side. It works fine.














































As an aside I'm now selling this bike on ebay.

Hope this helps someone and that this bike goes to a good home.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Sweet bike!!! I like that lowball offer you got of $500 cash in hand. Some people these days.....


----------



## JFrog (Jul 3, 2014)

*UniCommuter*

My old school XC Unicoi. Repurposed as a commuter.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Oooh another Unicoi! :thumbsup:


----------



## JFrog (Jul 3, 2014)

Unicoi Unicommuter

Surly Troll fork (sized as a 100mm suspended fork) 453mm axle to crown
SKS fenders
cheap bar
Easton 85mm stem (sale item)
JagWire gold cables
Cheap tires
Axiom panniers
Salsa HD lowrider front chromoly rack (stiff and proper)

Junked the old Duke race fork, and carbon Monkey-Lite bars. The frame is designed for 80mm fork, so the longer Troll fork changes geometry a bit, and slows the steering. Handling is different than what it was with the 80mm fork, but not bad for commuting/touring.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

At the coffee shop.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Exploring on the outskirts of town and I found this!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

New commuter build shakedown.


----------



## r750mrk (Oct 10, 2011)

there are really nice bikes here.
this is my commuter , I've been using it almost every day for the last two years, it is the fastest way for me to get to the office.
sadly I've been riding less lately as rockets flying and exploding overhead discureged me from riding to work.

build this bike from spare parts two years ago, latest changes are new grips and a new back tire.


----------



## Mr. Ski (Jul 28, 2014)

Here is my vintage Peugeot commuter,

Plan to spend a bit of money on it soon and upgrade it a bit,


----------



## billkilpatrick (Jul 30, 2014)

here's my €70.00 wonder - girardengo 26 with shimano everything. there's been - and will continue to be - some changes but the frame, i think, is proportioned beautifully. paint job is a mess - the 3-stripe motif went a little haywire in spots to produce jackson pollock-like gloops of color - but otherwise in good condition.

when i hear the word "classic" my heart rate slows down a bit and i begin to stare blankly into the middle distance ...


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

here is my beater murray baja urban commuter bike built out of 2 bikes....if this gets stolen I am only out $20..lol


----------



## billkilpatrick (Jul 30, 2014)

rockhopper97 said:


> here is my beater murray baja urban commuter bike built out of 2 bikes....if this gets stolen I am only out $20..lol
> View attachment 912112


very nice - where did you get that rack at the back?


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

walmart


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

2014 Kona Dr Dew, size 53!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I like the bike and the color and the pic!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

X 2. Very cool paint color and the bike looks pretty fast just sitting there.


----------



## billkilpatrick (Jul 30, 2014)

rockhopper97 said:


> walmart


ahhh ... i'll be returning to the states end of summer - i'll check it out - thanks.


----------



## biker_soldier101 (Mar 15, 2014)

Jamis Satellite Sport.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*Fair weather commuter*

Chinese eBay carbon cyclocross disc frame, 21.4lbs as pictured. Mismatched 9 speed drivetrain. BB7s. Panaracer 28c Ribmos. Black Flag Pros. Salsa cowbells. Etc., etc.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

The Haro Mary XC that the eBay frame replaced:


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

here is my completed urban road warrior..... tires are called track tron....not sure who makes them size 26x 1.9


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

sunvalleylaw said:


> Updated:


What bars are those? I like the looks of them!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Close to 2 months running the hand-me-down midge bar on the fixie, and liking it quite a bit. Might switch to something more conventional (a mary bar) for the winter though.



__
https://flic.kr/p/opeQSs


----------



## billkilpatrick (Jul 30, 2014)

newfangled said:


> Close to 2 months running the hand-me-down midge bar on the fixie, and liking it quite a bit. Might switch to something more conventional (a mary bar) for the winter though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a nice looking bike - i like the lines, configuration, proportions ...

... but i'd certainly miss my good ol' buddy - that good ol' "hill leveling" 18th gear ...


----------



## billkilpatrick (Jul 30, 2014)

billkilpatrick said:


> here's my €70.00 wonder - girardengo 26 with shimano everything. there's been - and will continue to be - some changes but the frame, i think, is proportioned beautifully. paint job is a mess - the 3-stripe motif went a little haywire in spots to produce jackson pollock-like gloops of color - but otherwise in good condition.
> 
> when i hear the word "classic" my heart rate slows down a bit and i begin to stare blankly into the middle distance ...
> 
> View attachment 911945


i think i've done everything i want to do on this ... when i close my eyes it's all i see ...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ that's quite a setback on the seatpost. Where did you find it?

So this isn't mine, but I've seen it a dozen times and always just assumed it was one of those cheesy faux-full suspensions...until I took a closer look:








The seattube has been hacksawed through. But it moves around, so apparently someone is still riding it? Must be pretty noodly?


----------



## billkilpatrick (Jul 30, 2014)

newfangled said:


> ^ that's quite a setback on the seatpost. Where did you find it?
> 
> So this isn't mine, but I've seen it a dozen times and always just assumed it was one of those cheesy faux-full suspensions...until I took a closer look:
> View attachment 915030
> ...


mamma mia! who would do that to their bike ... and why?!?!

setback seat post is for a BMX. i live in italy and bought it off ebay.it.


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

Only reason I could think of is someone wanted to steal it real bad but couldn't saw through whatever was used to lock up the bike, so they just sawed the frame instead.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I kid you not. When I worked for Wal-Mart we had a model that looked almost exactly like that. and we sold it. 

the horrors


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Ikea's infamous bike was a similar design::









But it has all sorts of weirdo reinforcing going on, to compensate for the seattube.


----------



## billkilpatrick (Jul 30, 2014)

looks surreal. when placed next to a nice, classic, "old school" bicycle you'd have to ask yourself "what in the world were they thinking?!?!"


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't believe it's anything more than a cost saving rigid version of a suspension bike


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

rockhopper97 said:


> View attachment 913766
> View attachment 913767
> here is my completed urban road warrior..... tires are called track torn....not sure who makes them size 26x 1.9


Looks like your cassette, and possibly your chain, is a bit rusty. I'd clean that up pronto!


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Medic Zero said:


> What bars are those? I like the looks of them!


They were some old cruiser bars I found at the Boise Bike Project, (steel) and required an adapter to go on the standard MTB stem. I bet they are some kind of Wald or similar, but I did not see any markings.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

QUOTE=dirt farmer;11383388]Looks like your cassette, and possibly your chain, is a bit rusty. I'd clean that up pronto![/QUOTE]

the freewheel and chain were rusty when I got it.... just surface rust..... but then I only paid $2 for the bike.....1990ish dept store bike....had the crimped in wheel stays.....there was other rust on it too, good anti theft...lol.....but I ripped one of the wheel stays out of the frame yesterday....some d-bags coming down the street in the wrong direction and they had no intention of letting me by and I bailed down a flight of stairs and hit the rear left side of the frame on a railing , after which I met the pavement... they didnt even stop to see if I was ok.... fawkers..salvaged what I could and put another one together last night with a ladies magna great divide I got for free and fixed up, that nobody wanted to buy, so I used it ... i better anti theft being a womens bike...lol... didnt need much work either...... it has cantilever brakes instead of side pull, is lighter than the other bike...... plus it is easier to get on and off... 3 piece crank so I was able to put on some alloy pedals I had.... still a few things to finish


----------



## billkilpatrick (Jul 30, 2014)

bravo-bravo - we appear to share the same unbiased, un-snobby view on bikes ... only you've managed to spend less ... bravo-bravissimo!


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

I dont work and have very little cash due to medical reasons... havent had steady work since 2010... just a few temp jobs..... most of the bikes I have in my garage were bought at garage sales.....the rockhopper I picked up for $5 and canibalized another bike I had to get it all together... right now its waiting for a new bottom bracket...... the murray I got for $2, the one I just turned into a commuter I picked up for free at the same place I got the murray.....a next bmx bike for $3 that I am trying to sell after fixing a few things and cleaning it up...all the best parts I put on my own bikes.... I also got another free bike for parts, it is also a step through frame and was pretty trashed... kept the useable parts, threw the frame behind my garage with junk wheels and such from other projects.......all the broken stuff went into the trash


----------



## billkilpatrick (Jul 30, 2014)

... that reads like a poem ...


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

billkilpatrick said:


> bravo-bravo - we appear to share the same unbiased, un-snobby view on bikes ... only you've managed to spend less ... bravo-bravissimo!


like I have always said, its not about the ride, its the rider......meaning, long as a person is out riding it doesnt matter what brand name of the bike is......I will admit however if you are getting lots of air, big drops etc etc..... a x-mart bike wont survive long...that is when you need to spend money on a good bike.... but if you are just riding on bike paths or really smooth trails, nothing wrong with a cheap bike..... buy the best bike you can afford, for some of us that means a cheap bike...I have not paid more than $5 for a bike at a garage sale, I do get money sometimes from friends or family, cashing in cans and bottles(5 cents each) or from selling a bike I picked up for almost nothing and fixed up with parts I had laying around....had a guy kinda snicker about my commuter bike....." hey man I dont have any income and it was free!!!! I will gladly take donations to help my cause"...lol


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

*Old Midas, still kicking. Taken with cell phone*










Just finally found a rigid fork for this old feller, even though the color clashes with the rest of the bike, but when you need a fork that uses a 9" steerer tube, you buy what you can get lol. I couldn't stand the though for getting rid of him so I decided to turn him into a singlespeed commuter, the poor man's way. I decided to grind down the outer chainring (triple) and use the rear derailleur as a chain tensioner and popped off some links and adjusted the derailleur to set on the 3rd gear from the bottom, just enough gear ratio to ride across town. I also wanted to add some interesting stuff to my rig and I decided to make some CD Reflectors on the rear wheel (I'll eventually make some for the front wheel as well, and my Cruiser is rocking some as well) and I'm thinking about changing the handlebars to one with a one inch riser and maybe have black/silver Handlebars. I thought I'd never start ride this old feller again but I've had alot of good rides on him, so why not give him some more time on the road. But I tell ya that he's still a tank, and lugging him upstairs so many times can get tiring LOL


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

I hear ya on the poor man stuff....garage sales and thrift stores are where I shop for bikes and parts for my bikes


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

billkilpatrick said:


> ... that reads like a poem ...


Yeah I saw that too so here's lyrics:

King of the Road (apologies to Roger Miller)

A bike for fin or free, curb pick up, not a cent.
No discs, no lights, no debts, I ain't got me no regrets 
Ah, but, in hours this bike once doomed 
Buys a life, not scrap, as assumed
I'm a man of means by no means, king of the road.

Third yard sale, Friday morn, likely prospect, big ol' Schwinn
Old worn out chain and tires
It won't find many buyers
I ride old bikes I have found. I'm short but not too big around
I'm a man of means by no means, king of the road.

I know every bicycle, every model
All of their features, all of their foibles
And every freebee in this ol' town
And every bike that I find cheap, when no one's around
I sing, A bike for fin or free, curb pick up, not a cent.
No discs, no lights, no debts, I ain't got me no regrets 
Ah, but, in hours this bike once doomed 
Buys a life, not scrap, as assumed
I'm a man of means by no means, king of the road.

(Repeat I know every Engineer verse: )

I get some money sometimes, but it don't abound
Fix bikes with spare parts I have laying around
Sell every one off as soon as I can
And with each part time job I land, when no one's around, 
I sing, A bike for fin or free, curb pick up, not a cent.
No discs, no lights, no debts, I ain't got me no regrets 
Ah, but, in hours this bike once doomed 
Buys a life, not scrap, as assumed
I'm a man of means by no means, king of the road.

I sing, A bike for fin or free, curb pick up, not a cent.
No discs, no lights, no debts, I ain't got me no regrets 
Ah, but, in hours this bike once doomed 
Buys a life, not scrap, as assumed
I'm a man of means by no means, king of the road.

An oldie but goodie.


----------



## Mengesch (Jul 10, 2014)

First post, have been commuting 14 miles 3-5 days a week for about a year on a Kona Jake. At first I was using a revelate viscacha but have since cut down on what I'm bringing to work and am using a partial diy frame bag.


----------



## olgluefoot (Oct 28, 2006)

Giant Seek R3 (Japanese version of the Seek 3) Hence, the small Japanese bike lock. I'd never trust that back here in the states, haha.









Edit: I just realized how bad this pic looks. I'll be going for a spin in a bit, i'll post a picture out on the sun. Cheers!









When I bought it second hand in Japan the front derailer was long gone, and big chain ring rusted. It's about to be replaced with a BBG bashwich, as the 32T is all I use. It gets me around town and keeps me in shape, so I dig it!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

No photo, but last night at the co-op there was a beautiful, blue, lugged Bridgestone mb-3 frame and fork from 1985~1986. Bridgestone Bicycle Catalogue 1985 Bridgestone MB-3. I drooled over it for a bit, but it had a 21" seattube so I figured it was way too big for me. But I found the geo chart today, and it looks like the 21 is basically a medium like I'd need. So now I'm half-tempted to go back tomorrow to pick it up. It would be a replacement for my kuwahara frame which I love, but which I might be willing to ditch for a nice lugged classic.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

*A Long Time Coming*









CFG 4130 chromoly frame
4130 chromed steel fork
Sugino XD2 crankset
IRD square taper BB
Tiagra 12-28 cassette
MicroShift R10 shifters with long cage RD (good for 34T cassette)
Miche mid-reach brakes
RaceFace Cadence stem
Wellgo W-41 SPD pedals
Aeromax 700c wheels
Vee Rubber 28mm tires
Carradice Bagman 2 rack with QR
MagicShine MJ-816 and MJ-818 head and rear lights

Build cost @ $700 +/-. Frame has room for up to 42mm tires if I decide to go monstercross later.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

newfangled said:


> No photo, but last night at the co-op there was a beautiful, blue, lugged Bridgestone mb-3 frame and fork from 1985~1986. Bridgestone Bicycle Catalogue 1985 Bridgestone MB-3. I drooled over it for a bit, but it had a 21" seattube so I figured it was way too big for me. But I found the geo chart today, and it looks like the 21 is basically a medium like I'd need. So now I'm half-tempted to go back tomorrow to pick it up. It would be a replacement for my kuwahara frame which I love, but which I might be willing to ditch for a nice lugged classic.


I remember those. That would be cool!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

sunvalleylaw said:


> I remember those. That would be cool!


I couldn't resist, and it's sitting on my balcony right now. It turns out it's actually a 1984, and the toptube is an exact match for my kuwahara. Pics to follow. I'm kindof stoked, because now I've finally got a bike that isn't black or white.


----------



## Shooter1988 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Raleigh commuter*

It's my entry level raleigh removed crap suntour fork and put on tange steel and addeda delta stem riser, and wtb1.5 slicks for summer in winter I run fenders and studs


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Super excited.

Rode home from the co-op with the frame slung over my shoulder on saturday:


__
https://flic.kr/p/oBhhwE

Finished moving all the parts over from my kuwahara, and found snazzy blue bartape:


__
https://flic.kr/p/oTLR1a


__
https://flic.kr/p/oBhuyd

One ride so far, and the fit is really close to my kuwi...only better. Bars sit a little higher, which will give me a little more flexibility with the midge.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

+ rep added for riding home with a frame on your bike. Nice conversion. Enjoy it!!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks great Newf!


----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

newfangled said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oBhuyd


Very nice looking bike, like a lot those fenders and they look quite large, could you plz share specifics on those?Tks.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Lately I've been going back and forth on whether I should convert my CrossCheck to SS, but I can't bring myself to commute full time on a SS. I've ridden SS enough to know that I enjoy it, but it's also a novelty and if I do it everyday, I'll get sick of it. Nashbar had one of their 20% off + free shipping sales one day a couple weeks ago, so I ordered a SS CX bike for $320. I assembled it and have taken a few short rides on it so far. Only changes I made were a set of Bontrager SSR wheels I had lying around to replace the crappy ones that came with it, SPD pedals and some 32mm Gatorskins that I probably shouldn't even be riding anymore.

Plans are non-setback seatpost, shorter stem and different handlebars. Some new tires will come soon. Fortunately I don't mind the seat at all, so that will stay for now.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

TenSpeed said:


> + rep added for riding home with a frame on your bike.


And I was on my fixie, since I'd ridden it to the shop to compare sizes. I'd brought a bunch of straps and rags to tie the frame to the rear rack, but since the route home was 4mi mostly on paths with a few residential streets, I figured carrying it would be easier.



FMCurto said:


> like a lot those fenders and they look quite large, could you plz share specifics on those?Tks.


They're Planet Bike Cascadia II ATB. They say they're good for up to 2.25 tires, and the 2.35 Big Apples pretty much fill them up.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

seeing as I am now down to one bike I converted my rockhopper for urban riding , which is all the riding I do at the moment


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

One of my commuters (the Belgian one) on top of one my other commuters. (The Italian one).


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Nice. A 1750. I had a '74 2000 Berlina for a time. I should have recorded it running up through that wonderful 5 speed.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> ^^ Nice. A 1750. I had a '74 2000 Berlina for a time. I should have recorded it running up through that wonderful 5 speed.


Yes, though it has a 2 liter with side by side euro dellortos at this point. Better torque at high altitude where I live. But I prefer greatly the 1750 styling.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

well if we are posting 4 wheeled commuters here is my beat up rusty truck and my snow storm commuter


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

rockhopper97 said:


> well if we are posting 4 wheeled commuters here is my beat up rusty truck and my snow storm commuter


I think he was posting it because his bike was on it. So, technically he was posting a picture of his commuter bike, there just happened to be a (really awesome) car under it.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

My super parts bin mashup Nashbar commuter build. It rides surprisingly well. I hate the way 1.5" tires and smaller ride. The 1.75" width seems to be the sweet spot for a 26" wheel.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

shenny88 said:


> My super parts bin mashup Nashbar commuter build. It rides surprisingly well. I hate the way 1.5" tires and smaller ride. The 1.75" width seems to be the sweet spot for a 26" wheel.


Which 1.5" have you used and what did you hate about them?

I'm just curious cuz I was thinking of trying the Kenda Kwest 1.5"s to try to gain some speed over the K Rads on my commuter now. They're nice and tough but don't roll all that fast.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Which 1.5" have you used and what did you hate about them?
> 
> I'm just curious cuz I was thinking of trying the Kenda Kwest 1.5"s to try to gain some speed over the K Rads on my commuter now. They're nice and tough but don't roll all that fast.


I was using some Bontrager H2s i think. The ride quality was decent, but the handling just felt too sensitive and/or twitchy. I could definitely tell (in a negative way) that the overall wheel size had shrunk drastically. If you've ever ridden a folding bike with small wheels, thats how it sort of felt to me. The 1.75" definitely rolls smoother and handles more predictably, like the bike was intended.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Straz85 said:


> I think he was posting it because his bike was on it. So, technically he was posting a picture of his commuter bike, there just happened to be a (really awesome) car under it.


Yeah, that was the idea. The Belgian commuter road bike getting a ride on the Italian driver. But I agree it was pushing it. Riding my normal commuter (the old fisher 26" to 700C conversion) today. Pics of that bike have already been posted.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

At the cut through right outside my apartment to get to the MUP. Train was traveling when I shot this picture.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Surly Straggler 700c commuter. My build is pretty basic:


58cm Straggler 700c version
Velocity Blunt SL rims + Hope Evo Pro 2 hubs
Compass Bicycle 32mm tires setup tubeless
Race Face Turbine cranks + Time ATAC pedals
SS 40T x 16T drievtrain
Brooks B17
Velo Orange hammered 45mm fenders
Avid BB7 brakes with 160mm rotors
Salsa Short 'n Shallow bars with Tektro brake levers
Salsa 70mm Moto Ace stem


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I'd never understood why Surly chose that purple as the Straggler's inaugural color. But after seeing your build I think I finally get it - very, very nice!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

newfangled said:


> ^ I'd never understood why Surly chose that purple as the Straggler's inaugural color. But after seeing your build I think I finally get it - very, very nice!


Thank you. 

It's nicer in person than most photos I see of it. The top photo is the closest to truth I have taken.

I'm sick of black bikes so I figured I'd try this colour and if I didn't love it get it PC'd after a winter of use. I'll probably keep it now that I have it in my hands.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I should have also said that I love the lack of stickers on the toptube/downtube. I'm debating doing that to my new-to-me bridgestone.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

newfangled said:


> ^ I should have also said that I love the lack of stickers on the toptube/downtube. I'm debating doing that to my new-to-me bridgestone.


Ya it's a clean look. I'll probably get rid of the rest of the decals [CS and fork legs] leaving just the HT badge.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I never thought that blue and purple would go together, until now. Looks great!! +1 for liking the lack of decals. Makes that bike look really classy. Decals look good on a racing bike, but on something like that, the clean look really makes it come together.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Is the straggler basically a Cross Check with disc mounts Vik or are there any big differences between the two?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

SimpleJon said:


> Is the straggler basically a Cross Check with disc mounts Vik or are there any big differences between the two?


They are not identical, but they could have called the Straggler a Disc Check.



> So what is this Straggler anyway? The easy answer is to say that we added disc brakes to a Cross-Check and this is close to accurate. People have asked us to make a disc version of our highly versatile Cross-Check for a long time now and almost everything about the two are very similar. Straggler is slightly different, though.
> 
> The most obvious difference of course is that the Straggler has disc caliper mounts instead of rim brake studs. It'll accept rotors up to 160mm. The rear dropouts are unique, too. They're a partially closed horizontal design that accommodates singlespeed or geared drivetrains. They feature stop screws that thread in from the rear to further secure the wheel and to position the rear wheel for optimal shifting, plus a forward-mounted stop screw on the drive side to keep the wheel from slipping forward under the force of your gargantuan legs. The rear dropouts are spaced 135mm instead of 132.5mm like the Cross-Check simply because there are far more options for disc hubs in this spacing.
> 
> Straggler shares all of the Cross-Check's braze-ons for fenders, racks and bottle cages. The Straggler's geometry is slightly different, with angles and tube lengths very close but not identical to the Cross-Check, but like the Cross-Check it's ready to take you just about anywhere. It's a day tripper and a weekender. It's a 'rough road' road bike. It's a cyclocross bike with no pretense about racing. It's a utilitarian townie. It's a light-duty touring bike. It's an all-weather commuter. And when you get tired of one set up, you can swap parts around and turn it into something else. We think that's pretty neat.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/p4HFQd

Nothing fancy or new. I just don't ride this bike as much as I should.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Hard to believe that I live 15 minutes from downtown. I don't know if you can see the deer by the right side of the tracks about halfway up the photo. He didn't stick around as I startled him when I took the picture.










And I officially have the world's biggest bike.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Needed by world's tallest man!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am that as well. The bike is a perfect fit in fact.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I finally got the SS ready to ride. Rode it to work for the first time today. It's a Nashbar SS CX bike with a few changed. On One Midge bars, Bontrager 90mm stem, Race Face seatpost, SPD pedals, Bontrager SSR wheels with Gatorskins. I have a carbon fork that I'll eventually put on there too.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ sweet. Hope the midge works out. I think I've retaped my dirtdrops a billion times.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Updated pic of the Raleigh (with something frightening in the background).



My gym/car show commuter/cardio toy in the back of the work commuter. It ain't easy, but it is possible. . . .


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Wasn't sure at first, but then you put the bike in the back of a Mustang GT. You are OK with me. I have a '13 GT.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

My new commuter/bike path purchase. Gotta love end of summer clearance sales!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Novara Big Buzz*

I've been commuting ~7miles each way every day on my Big Buzz since summer 2006. Been through several chains and a few BBs, rings and cogs are all worn, so I'm most likely going to convert it to 1x10 with a new Type II RD...


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

*Hot Rod Orbea Commuter Beast*

There she is resting in the dining room after hauling my butt around town, the Orbea Carpe Hot Rod Commuter Beast.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

*New Bike Day!*

Just got my new commuter finished up today.

Surly Cross Check frame and fork
HED Belgian C2/White Industries T11 wheels
Clement X'Plor MSO Tires
SRAM Rival cranks and shifters
SRAM X7 Type 2 derailleur
SRAM 1070 10-speed cassette, 12-32T
Race Face 40T narrow/wide chainring
TRP CX9 Mini-v brakes
3T bar and stem
Thomson seatpost
Specialized Toupe saddle
Revelate Tangle bag
Light and Motion Seca 2000/Vis 180 lights

Still deciding on rack and fenders, but will probably go with some PDW stuff.

Can't wait for the first commute on it!


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Added some reflective tape on the side to hopefully improve my side visibility. Need to fix my front fender before winter, right now its sitting in the garage until I get the hardware and patience to put it back on.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ chris - that is a sharp bike!! I like the build.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Chris: Sweet bike! I'm about to convert to 1x10 with a type II. Have gone that way on mountain bikes and it's nice. Anxious to hear how you like it.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Biking back from the gym.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks! So far, so good...with only two days of commuting on it. It's taken a little tweaking to get the Rival-X7 mix to work smoothly, but I'm digging it! I do, however, think that I will probably move to a larger ring (42 or 44) in the future, but for now, I'm going to roll with it as-is. I'm super happy with the bike! Can't believe I waited this long to finally build up a Cross Check...after lusting after them for so long.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I have commuted on this, and it is a pretty fun bike to ride. Aside from the stock stuff I have added Shimano M520 pedals, Easton EC90 stem, Specialized Avatar saddle, Bontrager Race Pursuit bullhorns, Shimano Sora front brake and All-City CX lever. There is a small creak in the bottom bracket we are pretty sure so my mechanic is going to take a look hopefully Wednesday and see whats up.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

stripped down the rockhopper and repainted it and made it singlespeed because the rear derailleur got messed when the chain was overshifted off the freewheel


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Not the best by ANY standard, but it has two wheels, doesn't use gas and its reliable. Can't beat that for $30.

80's Huffy Strider, 10spd, 27" wheels. I've already put a walmart night light where the front reflector used to be. I'm gonna get some fenders and a rear rack, I want a better saddle and it needs some pedals as well (1/2"). The ones that came with it were probably the originals, missing bearings and all. I removed the rear brake for now, pending a brake cable.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ rear brake, but no rear lever? And a 6 bolt, one-piece crank? Cool stuff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

This is the end of the Rail-to-Trail I take through the city (about 4 miles out of town). From here it's a 5 mile gravel road huck. Oddly, more comfortable to ride in the dark when it's quiet, you can see cars further away and they can see the twin LEDs of death blinking for more than a mile. Fun time of year to watch all the critters move to the trail during harvest, not crazy about the chance encounters with skunks, but haven't been sprayed for two decades so there's that.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

My commuter, a Canyon Inflite Al 8.0 with 38 mm slicks and fenders.









And hi! (my first post in this subforum)


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (Dec 9, 2009)

*"Steel" the road back...Beat the traffic!*



Urnicus said:


> It is officially started... the "post your commuter photos!" thread...
> 
> so lets see 'em


Surly Cross-Check Commute
Shimano Nexus 7 with twist on a Hub-Bub Adaptor.
Shimano 6W hub to Nite rider MiNewt 120 ( made with helmet mount kit)
Avid Shorty with Red "Y" connectors
Bontrager AW1 tires 700x32c
Bontrager Bat cages
Rear mount kickstand.
Cross top drop bar levers. 
Classic Shimano DX style pedals.

And.... to top it off as MY bike.
After 27 years of ownership!
My personal "This bike belongs to..." Brass name plate Which was first gifted to me on my red radio flyer tricycle!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

that name plate is pretty cool should wish i would have thought about that for my little boy


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

cerpindicular said:


> that name plate is pretty cool should wish i would have thought about that for my little boy


 Mine's 15 and he' getting one.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Built this bad boy up in 1997. Jeff Lyon steel frame & fork. 
Shimano 7 spd drivetrain. XT rear derailleur, XTR Front. Shimano Ultegra bar end shifters. Ritchey Logic crankset with 24/36/48 chainrings. Rear cassette is 12-32. Finally replaced the wheels in June with a set of Mavic Open Pros laced to Shimano 105 36H hubs.

I ride 13 miles each way, 3x a week, then ride it between 20-40 miles one of the weekend days. I ride my 29'er the other weekend day. I've racked up 2000 miles and 40,000 ft of climbing since the new wheels. Some days I ride my Motobecane Fantom Uno to work instead.

I'm hoping it will still be going stong in another 17 years. Hell, I hope I am still going in another 17 years, lol.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

I spent some time tonight taking some detail shots of my bike. The decals are from diylettering.com, which someone on here recommended. I covered them in some of my girlfriend's nail polish, and they seem to be holding up fine.

"The test of the machine is the satisfaction it gives you. There isn't any other test. If the machine produces tranquility it's right." - Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance

"The present is a freely given canvas. That it is constantly being ripped apart and washed downstream goes without saying; it is a canvas, nevertheless." - Pilgrim at Tinker Creek


































































Full resolution versions can be found here.


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Turtle (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## m.wirth (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ninja Turtle said:


>


Hey, I thought that looked familiar! Just checked your profile to see you call Truckee home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ninja Turtle (Oct 3, 2014)

Yup, I live in glenshire and work by the airport. Loving the new bike path. Can't wait until it connects to Reno.


----------



## Ninja Turtle (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

A fuzzy picture of my current favorite commuter on the ride home last night.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Ninja Turtle said:


>


Beautiful!!!! Where was this taken?


----------



## Ninja Turtle (Oct 3, 2014)

Right outside of my work in Truckee, ca.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Vietnam War Memorial here in town. Shot with my Moto X, no filters, no editing other than resizing.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/pthZi2

So I've had the fixie-straps on for a few weeks now, and they're a pain on snowy singletrack - mostly because they make it impossible to get started again if I get stuck. And I keep wanting to take them off, but the same part of my brain that's all "Singlespeed is a challenge! Fixed is a challenge!" also thinks "These stupid fixie-straps are a challenge!" so they're going to hang around for a little while longer.


----------



## Ninja Turtle (Oct 3, 2014)

Got my bar bag and barmitts put on yesterday. Fully ready for winter winter.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

My poor crappy Magna Fix-D. I figure if I get a full winter out of it, it was worth the $80 I paid for it. Still need to get at least a rear fender for it, thinking front fender too. Should also get studded tires but since I don't know what I'll be riding next year I don't really want to.


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

Commuter number 3 (not counting the fatbike(s) put into service once or twice)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Such nice bikes, all kinds of "personalities". Thanks to all the contributors!


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Snapped this tonight on my way home from a long ride after work to a buddy's house.


----------



## bdumas35 (Apr 18, 2010)

MB-1. Gets me to the gym and back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

bdumas35 said:


> MB-1. Gets me to the gym and back.


Love the old 'stoner. My MB-2 was "borrowed" by one of my least favorite bike thieves. Why not steal something newer and more replaceable?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

More love for that clean mb-1. What year is it?


----------



## matzthias (Oct 5, 2013)

my winter commuter


----------



## bdumas35 (Apr 18, 2010)

newfangled said:


> More love for that clean mb-1. What year is it?


Thanks. 1992.


----------



## bdumas35 (Apr 18, 2010)

Zero Signal said:


> Keeping it simple. It's being replaced by a SS road bike.


I like this one too. Simple is good.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

And I guess I've now got 3 winterbikes:



__
https://flic.kr/p/qKNXDt

This used to be my geared hardtail, and it used to be my summer-only bike (since I had other bikes that it made more sense to beat-up on in the winter).

But last summer I made it ss, and over christmas I put on a spare rigid 29er fork that I had kicking around. So now it gets to play in the snow too, since it's pretty much bulletproof. It's geared pretty low so it's a little annoying on the road during the summer, but for winter roads (or river ice) the gearing seems pretty good.


----------



## bdumas35 (Apr 18, 2010)

abmtnbkr said:


> Hello Fellow Commuters! Here's my IBEX RSR cruser/commuter bike. I bought the frame second hand and built it up with spare parts. I wanted some fat tires this time so I bought the Bontrager "Hank" tires. I run the tires at around 25-30psi and get a nice cushy ride feels almost like a full suspension bike to me.


Really liking this bike!


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

*My in-town bike.*

2008 Giant Rincon. (18") Alfino 8-speed. eXotic rigid alu fork. Avid BB5 front, no disc tabs so Single Digit rear (works great). Crowbar and Bontrager lock-ons, Wellgo pedals, Kenda Kwest. Love this Bike!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

2012 Orbea Carpe H.30

6,900 miles


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

While it would undoubtedly be cool, there isn't a fade in the paintjob, just a focused light off frame


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Here is a Soma ES I built up over the holidays. I'm loving it!


----------



## Enders__ (Dec 6, 2014)

*Garden of The Gods*

...Right outside of my job, nice rides between work and school.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Enders__ said:


> ...Right outside of my job


Dude, how could you do that to us !?!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Is that really Garden of the Gods in Colorado Springs? Was stationed there in the early 90's. I miss that park.


----------



## Enders__ (Dec 6, 2014)

Definitly Garden of the Gods. I'm in there at least every Tuesday and Thursday (night school days). I have a four hour window between work and school.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

My office was located at 4801 North 30th Street until 2008. I miss that location. I'd hit a quick ride over through Ute most days of the week and through GoG every so often.

Missing Colorado. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just need a rear fender, which I will probably get from the same guy who did the front fender (big o manufacturing).

I swapped my rear rack from a Ibera RA5 to a Ibera RA4. I like the non-disc version better, it is not as wide and fits since the disc is on the chainstay. My IGH is currently in process of being built.


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Spent 15 years in shed. Just a bunch of spare parts next one I am doing is a Bridgestone mb5. That's getting powdercoated and fu bars.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

In all its glory.


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Rusted what is that. I like that


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks Hdpearson, its a 2014 Kona Unit (reconfigured as a 1x9) with a Donkey Boxx pannier.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

was riding to the gym in the sleet. Can't miss arm day.

EDIT- picture isn't sideways. The street and tree were.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ The picture is actually closer to reality. We all stick out sideways from the surface of the earth. Like beard stubble on a face. Down is a distortion of reality but given that gravity works, quite useful.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Had to jump on the Beast this week for the commute due to snow.


----------



## Shock_Hazzard (Feb 18, 2015)

I live in the snowiest city in America: Lowell, Massachusetts... but I still commute 40 miles every day


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

My Diamond Back Response XE, SKS Germany rear fender, RockBros Palin pedals, BB7 rear brake, have new gen 3 BB7s for the front & rear at home, to cold to put them on. Also have a new Cat Eye Velo 9 computer for it.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll be snagging a few more in the coming days. I know, exciting!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Shock_Hazzard said:


> I live in the snowiest city in America: Lowell, Massachusetts... but I still commute 40 miles every day
> 
> View attachment 967127


Beast mode!


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> View attachment 967157
> 
> 
> I'll be snagging a few more in the coming days. I know, exciting!


That sticker is awesome!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I got caught in a downpour with a bit of hail the other day on my way home. Still enjoyed the ride. Never found the pot of gold at the end of that rainbow though.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

moefosho said:


> Never found the pot of gold at the end of that rainbow though.


Just move the bike a bit to the left, then.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Kleebs said:


> That sticker is awesome!


Thanks man! I think it does an adequate job of what type of bike commuter I am


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

BrianMc said:


> Just move the bike a bit to the left, then.


I totally should have just moved a little to the left.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Is that your ride's ride?


----------



## Shock_Hazzard (Feb 18, 2015)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Beast mode!


Go hard or go home, I always say!


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

wschruba said:


> Is that your ride's ride?


I wish. This dude drives around town, and I just happened to spot it and snag a pic.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

2012 Salsa Fargo, with Gevenalle shifters


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

A good and proper shot of the commuter mule after a wet sloppy ride in this morning.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

From a couple of weeks ago. Good Time:


----------



## Ridefour15 (Mar 7, 2015)

I spent a year and a half commuting on my road bike with Crud Road Racer clip on fenders and using a backpack. Since I spend the overwhelming majority of my riding commuting, this past fall I decided it was finally time to build up a dedicated commuter (and part time road bike).

2015 Niner RLT9 frame
Sram Force 22 Hydro-R
Industry 9 i25 Disc wheels
Specialized Roubaix pro 700x25/28c tires (measure 29mm inflated)
Niner carbon post, 3T stem, Zipp bars, with Lizard Skins 3.2mm DSP tape
Transit rack and waterproof pannier
Portland Design Works full metal fenders

I am probably the most inflexible person I know, and coupled with a history of back problems the tall headtube was an absolute must. Having a rack is awesome and helps a ton with sweat management, and full coverage fenders keep me very clean in the rain (and occasional slush we get in this part of NC during the winter).

I originally wanted Shimano's Hydraulic set-up but it was unavailable in mechanical at the time; I wasn't thrilled with Sram's hydros at first but they've grown on me quite a bit. Once they're bedded in they're excellent in dry conditions, and a zillion times better than rim brakes in rain and crappy weather.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

Finished building my new all-around/commuter bike a couple of days ago. The bike will primarily be a short-trip commuter and probably won't have racks/fenders installed all the time (my work commute is a mile one way). I do want to use it for some touring here and there and the occasional cyclocross riding, so it could take a couple different forms. Future plans include a nicer rear shifter, nicer flat pedals, and possibly fenders/racks...we'll see.

Bike/graffiti shot...I hear it's the cool thing to do these days.









Specs:
-Fairdale Weekender frame/fork size medium
-Ritchey 20mm riser bars in 620mm width
-Avenir 90mm stem
-Megasoft ergonomic grips
-Avid BB7 brakes with FR5 levers
-Deore hubs laced to WTB speed disc i23 rims
-Michelin Protek Cross 700x35c tires
-1x9 setup with Deore crankset with 36t RaceFace narrow-wide ring paired with 11-34 gearing in the back
-SLX shadow rear derailleur with Alivio 9s shifter
-Specialized seatpost and Riva saddle
-FSA integrated headset


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

Ridefour15 said:


> I spent a year and a half commuting on my road bike with Crud Road Racer clip on fenders and using a backpack. Since I spend the overwhelming majority of my riding commuting, this past fall I decided it was finally time to build up a dedicated commuter (and part time road bike).
> 
> 2015 Niner RLT9 frame
> Sram Force 22 Hydro-R
> ...


oh man, that *is* a tasty burger...


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

My Norco CCX3 commuter


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Finally road my Crossrip to work still working on finding a safe way to and from work on the bike. Damn horrible SC roads.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice bike Irongrave, but a shop always gives me a thrill too 
Cabinetry?


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nice bike Irongrave, but a shop always gives me a thrill too
> Cabinetry?


thank you and yep cabinet and details shop for a custom home builder.


----------



## otherground (Mar 16, 2015)

*Just pulled the trigger on a 29er*

Picked up a Diamondback Overdrive Sport over at Nashbar (they have an exclusive gray/orange highlight colorway) for a deep discount and I'm in the process of setting it up as a commuter. My commute is probably less than 5 miles into Manhattan from Queens but I like to tour the city in the warm weather. So far I've added an Axiom rack and some SKS fenders which was a bear to do since the frame has no rack/fender eyelets. Gonna need some panniers for those Trader Joes runs.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Another weekend with unrideable trails, but at least I could be fairly sure that the mups would be mostly clear of ice. Which gave me an excuse to take the fixie out for the first big ride since I put its summer tires back on.



__
https://flic.kr/p/rwoJ2t

I really should ride that bike more often. It just feels so comfy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

otherground said:


> Picked up a Diamondback Overdrive Sport over at Nashbar (they have an exclusive gray/orange highlight colorway) for a deep discount and I'm in the process of setting it up as a commuter. My commute is probably less than 5 miles into Manhattan from Queens but I like to tour the city in the warm weather. So far I've added an Axiom rack and some SKS fenders which was a bear to do since the frame has no rack/fender eyelets. Gonna need some panniers for those Trader Joes runs.


 I'm starting to think that Diamondback is one of the better buys on the discount market. I just picked up a Century Sport Disc for the few road rides I do each year (tired of embarrasing my Fargo with skinny tires) and it was cheaper than cheap too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> I wish. This dude drives around town, and I just happened to spot it and snag a pic.


 If he ever finds Mr. Wickells, maybe he'll sell you the Van and the dog.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Forster said:


> If he ever finds Mr. Wickells, maybe he'll sell you the Van and the dog.


While I would love to rock an older minibus, I don't think I'd like the attention of the Mystery Machine.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

Purchased my 29er last week and rode to work this morning ! This is the first time I've been on a bike in 35 yrs , going to work was fun coming home on the other hand was some pedal work


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats RC51. Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> While I would love to rock an older minibus, I don't think I'd like the attention of the Mystery Machine.


 Jinkies!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

RC51 - good luck and welcome!!! Sounds like you had a good time though, and that is all that matters.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

What?! No lights? No fenders? No racks or panniers?! This is an outrage! 

All jokes aside, glad to have you with us, RC51. The more folks on bikes, the better the world will be.


----------



## biker_soldier101 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just got her last weekend.  2014 Giant Seek 1. Great so far. Still tweaking it. Shifting was a little off. Seat had to be changed because the stock one was horrible. Changed the bell to one with a higher pitch. Seat position seems to be right now. Last thing is getting used to the gearing.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I love the seek - especially that blue&white one from last year.

I swear that the next time manufacturers need to invent the latest hot new trend (once everyone is tired of gravel bikes), they should push urban bikes with 2"+ slicks. Bikes with big tires are such a good idea for city riding, but almost no one makes them.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Near the end of a 44 mile ride with some friends. Taken on the 7th floor of one of the parking ramps that overlooks the city. 49x15 up 7 floors in a parking ramp after riding hard most of the night = exhaustion.


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

This is my everything bike. Just put a longer stem made a huge difference in comfort.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Couldn't resist heading out to the barrier island today, knowing there would be a massive 25-35 mph tailwind on the way back. Took 20 minutes or so to go out 2.5 miles, but when I turned around, I could not pedal and get pushed along at 10 or so mph . Peaked at 28 mph on 42mm file tread tires.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I see that you went to the beach today. My friend Bruce and I did as well, and took our fat bikes. My obligatory "commuter" shots.



















Bruce (all of the white in the water is snow and ice chunks)










From the dunes










A random red chair and empty vodka bottle just sitting there










Taken way back up in the dunes


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm willing to bet it was much warmer for me (50F). Looking at your pics just makes me cold. I like the dune pics, there isn't really that much in the way of terrain along the NJ coast, and what dunes there are are strictly off limits for erosion/flood control purposes. We do have a nice 4 mile stretch of coastal forest (ilex, cedar, juniper, etc) that covers much of the former coastal defense/proving ground, though.

Enjoy it as much as you can, a (rather prominent) park near me banned bicycles from the beach recently.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

A more recent photo from last summer. The bike is still in the same set up.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

wschruba said:


> I'm willing to bet it was much warmer for me (50F). Looking at your pics just makes me cold. I like the dune pics, there isn't really that much in the way of terrain along the NJ coast, and what dunes there are are strictly off limits for erosion/flood control purposes. We do have a nice 4 mile stretch of coastal forest (ilex, cedar, juniper, etc) that covers much of the former coastal defense/proving ground, though.
> 
> Enjoy it as much as you can, a (rather prominent) park near me banned bicycles from the beach recently.


We tied for temperature then, as it was 50F here as well. The wind made it feel much colder, but the actual temp with the sun was 50F. Bikes are technically allowed on the beach there either, and I say technically loosely. No one hassled us, in fact we got a lot of questions and oohs and aaahs from kids there with their parents. In the summer, we would not be riding there as it would be far too congested. This was more of a one time thing just to say that we did it. Most of the stuff we rode was uninhabited although we did have to ride across some private beach to get there. No issues there, in fact a few people gave us kudos for being out and riding. Act like you belong and people don't usually question it.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

TenSpeed, I love the chair/bottle picture 



sunvalleylaw said:


> A more recent photo from last summer. The bike is still in the same set up.


Nice. With all the rust, it must be a "working" boat, rather than one intended for public consumption. Are you a fisherman or something?
I`m not usually a beach guy, so no beach pictures, but I found a Bike On Boat pic. Lamentably, no rust : (


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

rodar - thanks. For some reason it is not showing in full size. Did they make a change on the forum?


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> TenSpeed, I love the chair/bottle picture
> 
> Nice. With all the rust, it must be a "working" boat, rather than one intended for public consumption. Are you a fisherman or something?
> I`m not usually a beach guy, so no beach pictures, but I found a Bike On Boat pic. Lamentably, no rust : (


Actually, it is a Washington State ferry boat, on a run between Orcas Island and our next stop at San Juan Island, on a trip last summer. And it was in public service at the time. You are right, it was extra rusty that day, and must have been due for paint. Those ferry boats have been in service a long time and just get new paint and maintenance every so often.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

TenSpeed said:


> rodar - thanks. For some reason it is not showing in full size. Did they make a change on the forum?


Yeah, about a month to six weeks back. Remember the ticky that showed up on top of each subforum page? But for all practical purposes, I don`t notice the difference. As for your pictures in this post, I don`t know why they show up slightly smaller than others. Did you attatch directly or host on another site? At least they`re big enough to be easily visible- not thumbnail sized.



sunvalleylaw said:


> Actually, it is a Washington State ferry boat, on a run between Orcas Island and our next stop at San Juan Island, on a trip last summer. And it was in public service at the time. You are right, it was extra rusty that day, and must have been due for paint. Those ferry boats have been in service a long time and just get new paint and maintenance every so often.


Ah, I remember asking you about the difference between "Sun Valley" and the "Orcas" that showed up in an earlier picture you posted! You were on temporary assignment or something? My pic above was also on WSF. Port Townsend to Whidbey, to meet up with Woodway. Two days later we rode Orcas.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Yeah, about a month to six weeks back. Remember the ticky that showed up on top of each subforum page? But for all practical purposes, I don`t notice the difference. As for your pictures in this post, I don`t know why they show up slightly smaller than others. Did you attatch directly or host on another site? At least they`re big enough to be easily visible- not thumbnail sized.
> 
> Ah, I remember asking you about the difference between "Sun Valley" and the "Orcas" that showed up in an earlier picture you posted! You were on temporary assignment or something? My pic above was also on WSF. Port Townsend to Whidbey, to meet up with Woodway. Two days later we rode Orcas.


Kind of temporary assignment. working vacation with family. We left the car in Port Townsend, then spent a few days out in the San Juan Islands. I grew up in Tacoma/Gig Harbor and have lots of family up in the Puget Sound area, so we are up there every year. Being self employed, I did work a bit during the trip, so I suppose you could still say I was "commuting", though really my commuter was doing service more as an adventure tour bike at the time. That is funny that your pic is also from that area.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pompino v4 SS CX*

mavic cxp33 rims laced to origin 8 hubs/ 16T ACS freewheel/SRAM 8spd chain/28c panaracer tservs. Ultegra 6600 crankset/42T salsa chainring/wellgo bmx pedals w/ shimano alfine chain guard. Shimano DX v brakes and levers. Easton e70 stem (110x 90)/surley open bar/oury grips. Pretty simple and a lot of fun.


----------



## paark (Apr 12, 2015)

*Mongoose Zero G*

Hello to y'all from Estonia!

This is my good old frankenstein commuter bike, bought it new in 2007 and have been riding it since then. A mountain bike really is the best way to commute in here due to the condition of roads. The bike used to look like a casual mtb, but I decided to go for practicality and comfort, so installed full mudguards, a rack and an upright bar. Now it's realy nice to cruise on the streets on my 2.4" Maxxis tires.
Sorry for the bike being crappy, but I have nowhere to decently wash it...


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## paark (Apr 12, 2015)

sunvalleylaw said:


> I like it!


Thanks! It weighs a ton, but the weight and steel frame often smoothes out the ride really nicely! The frame has some drawbacks though, at least for a commuter bike (which it obviously wasn't meant to be), such as lack of eyelets for fenders on the seat stays and on the shocks as well as the weird shape of frame tubes that quite often cause mounting issues with all kinds of gear. Still, at least until now I have found ways to deal with the issue.
I used to have a wide riser bar with a longer stem on it, but since I put the shorter stem and upright bar on it, the ride is way more comfier even on longer trips. I wasn't gonna race the bike anyway...
Here's a picture for comparison of what I started off with:


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^

Seeing as our world has limited resources, and seeing as there are millions of old mountain bikes around that can be converted to commuter use with a little creative modification, I like mountain bike conversions in general, and like that you converted yours to specs that work for you, including the wider tires, etc. And you re-purposed something you already had, rather than went out and bought something!

There are racks you can use with attachments that cure the lack of rack braze ons, or one can just get whatever rack and use pipe clamps. Good stuff!


----------



## paark (Apr 12, 2015)

From my experience I'm starting to realize that if one needs a bike to use any time and anywhere, there couldn't be a better choice than a mountain bike, it is just so versatile! Especially the simpler ones. 

Unfortunately there were no racks of this kind available in here and I needed one quickly, so went with a regular one. I tried pipe clamps but thanks to the rectangular shape of the seat stays I couldn't fit them properly but luckily later found an attachment that works well for me.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

This is mine, a one for most cases bike. Basically a touring bike, set up to require as little maintenance as possible.

It is not a current picture, swapped the seatpost for a straight one and replaced the midge with a woodchipper by now:


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ what is the seatpost in the picture? It looks funky.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

That is a Profile Design, Fast Forward with 38mm forward sweep. Was a bit too much though, swapped it for a straight one after only two weeks.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

This is a more current picture with straight seatpost, woodchipper and lowrider:


----------



## amjohnson (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't have a picture at the moment, but i'll try to explain by commuting machine. I have the frame from an old Motobecane Super Mirage. Front wheel is an Alexrim and the back is a deep-dish red rim with a flip flop hub. Components are a mix of old Shimano and Suntour. Kinda converted it to a single speed/fixed gear although i do have two gears left on the front. Not a pretty bike, but good for shredding the concrete.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Apr 13, 2015)

Here is my ride to work. Its a big box special


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

Just finished putting together this commuter/rail trail bike. '07 Kona Unit set up 1x10, 11-34 XT, SLX derailleur, Salsa Cromoto fork, Chris King headset, Juicy7 brakes, Deity dirty30 bar, Deore XT crank with direct-mount 32t ring, Sunringle MTX33's on Shimano M529 hubs, Maxxis Torch tires, WTB comfort V seat on a Thomson post.

Picked up most of it used off Pinkbike, had the wheels made by Universal Cycles.

Salsa rack lock clamp for a rack in the future. Can't wait to go break it in tomorrow morning.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks nice. What color is that exactly? Looks good, is it metallic?


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ which ones are those?


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Bars you mean? Just an old steel cruiser bar I found at the Boise Bike Project for 10 bucks. I had to use a spacer to fit it as the diameter was too small. Comfy, but kinda big. I might go back to the black one I had on last year, and shorten the stem.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

cyclingdutchman said:


> Looks nice. What color is that exactly? Looks good, is it metallic?


It's a metallic purple... not sure what it is called, but that's what the 2007 Kona Units were painted.


----------



## webbubbler (May 22, 2012)

A very happy man with a new bike. (It was a birthsday gift, not expected)

For commuting, and all-day travel.

LiteSpeed T5 Gravel
Enve Components (Bar, SeatPost, Wheels, and Fork)
Shimano DuraAce Group (Single ring for the moment, as the town is quite flat)
Shimano XTR M9000 brakes
17 lb as shown (Fork to be cut and ajusted, pedals and seat may be changed in a near future)


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

webbubbler said:


> View attachment 989543
> 
> 
> A very happy man with a new bike. (It was a birthsday gift, not expected)
> ...


Why don't I ever get birthday gifts like this?

Jealous.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2015)

^^awesome present^^


----------



## webbubbler (May 22, 2012)

Skrapmetal said:


> Why don't I ever get birthday gifts like this?
> 
> Jealous.


Well, this comes at a price...

When you get older, you get slower on a bike, or at least it takes more energy to just keep up with last year's rides. So a brand new bike makes you feel like you're faster than ever.
Bad thing is that there's not too much to improve now. :skep:

But for the moment I enjoy it as much as I can


----------



## GTslider (May 20, 2015)

I bought this in '99 and rode the heck out of it for about 5 years, never really tough mountain bike stuff but mostly wooded trails. After about 10 years I've got it back out and have been riding 4-5 times per week for a couple of months - I forgot how much fun just riding a bike is.

I've made some mods to make it a little more road friendly, swept/riser bars, have some Mich Country Rock tires coming and I have even converted it to SS (mostly).

Technically not a commuter yet since I haven't ridden it to work. I'm gearing up for that and looking for a route - it's mostly winding country roads without much visibility. The way people text/drive now is scary enough in the "safety" of my car.



















My SS conversion kit (for now).....










I have enjoyed browsing the forum guys, thanks to all who share their knowledge.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my new commuter build......got the bike free today


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Daily commuter. Veers daily into the dirt on the way home as well.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

danec99 said:


> Daily commuter. Veers daily into the dirt on the way home as well.


Too bad they got rid of the rack mounts, huh?


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have been dragging off junk bicycles out of peoples yards, got 25 bikes last week.... most are dept store stuff.......the only real finds were a 1977 huffy sea pines 3 speed and a 70s western flyer...... the western flyer was hit by a car, so it was only good for parts.... I took the fenders from it and put them on my trek commuter, I also got some nice street tires for the commuter from the sale of some bikes......the huffy needs a fork and some other work.... gonna sell it when I get it in rideable shape... I also scored a 72 schwinn varsity 10 speed over the weekend... gonna keep that one, had lots of fun adventures back in the day on 10 speeds with my friends.... about 9 bikes ended up being parts bikes


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rockhopper97 said:


> View attachment 996762
> 
> 
> ......the huffy needs a fork and some other work.... gonna sell it when I get it in rideable shape...


Nah, a little Bondo and she`ll be good as new!!

But seriously, it looks like you`re having a lot of fun with the resto and repair hobby. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

yep I get the bikes for free and fix them with parts from other bikes...... some bikes just needed the tires aired up and cleaned up with steel wool......I even sold a free bike for $10 without doing a thing to it..lol


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all, here's today's shop photo from my new commuter build a steel RLT 9, size XL! I am so excited about this bike after cobbling together a solution for years from a Voodoo Wazoo. The Wazoo in 58cm wasn't a bad bike, but it was a little too small for me and not nearly as hot looking as the RLT!

My commute is about 50 miles; I hit some gravel roads, and more importantly I have to roll over glass on the roadside. I tried every tire, tubeless, including the Schwalbe Marathon Plus and Continental Super Sport Plus; basically the toughest air-filled tires you can get, and unfortunately, they still eventually succumbed to glass shards.

I'm giving the Tannus Aether 1.1s in 28mm width a try and am very hopeful I'll like them. I've also got some 23s on my trainer wheels for my road bike and they're surprisingly unnoticeable.

Other kit includes a mix of low/midrange Shimano and SRAM drivetrain 1x10 with a 44t Wolf Tooth ring, Time ATAC pedals, Mavic Crossride wheels, and the new TRP dual piston mechanical disc brakes. The headlight is on there now, the tail light, cages (3 for summer, wahoo), and Revelate Designs seat bag are to come. The old 140mm stem is on there just for show, I'll be slamming it with a proper 120mm as soon as it comes in.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ that's pretty hot!!!!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd mentioned that I wasn't sold on the new white tape I got for my gryphon, but after a rewrap and getting a bit of dirt on it (so it's no longer blindingly white) I think it's a keeper.



__
https://flic.kr/p/vwpSxY



__
https://flic.kr/p/vwpSfy


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

GTslider said:


> My SS conversion kit (for now).....


Haven't been on much at all, but I wanted to post up--great use of a spoke/nipple :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

newfangled said:


> I'd mentioned that I wasn't sold on the new white tape I got for my gryphon, but after a rewrap and getting a bit of dirt on it (so it's no longer blindingly white) I think it's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are those bars called? ive been looking LOL


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ origin8 gary sweep os. I've raved about them in a couple of places. If you're looking for a dirtdrop bar (or a flared bar for gravel or radonneuring, I suppose) it's good. I like it much more than the similar Woodchipper and Midge bars. Guitar Ted has a bunch of detailed reviews of it online.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

wschruba said:


> Haven't been on much at all, but I wanted to post up--great use of a spoke/nipple :thumbsup:


neat solution

when I want to singlespeed...i dont shift.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

When I want to shift...I stand up.


----------



## GTslider (May 20, 2015)

jeffscott said:


> neat solution
> 
> when I want to singlespeed...i dont shift.


I tried that but even if I wasn't shifting I was always wondering if I should. And then when I did, I always wondered if another gear would be better...too stressful. Yes, I got issues.

Okay exaggerated a bit and I'm not trying to convert anyone but I love the simplicity of SS and just pedaling (or in some cases dismounting and pushing).


----------



## luketc (Jul 24, 2006)

*Maxxis Hookworms on 2006 Cannondale F400*

Did a couple small upgrades recently to prepare my ride for urban assault. FAT Maxxis Hookworm tires - I think they weigh about 3 lb each. I'm running about 3 mm of clearance under my headshok fill valve. Also replaced my old Cannondale grips with some thick, sticky Race Face grips and painted the old brake contacts on my wheels black since I have BB7 discs anyway.

I have a short but potentially hazardous commute through center city Philadelphia and I am hoping these thick, heavy tires protect me from nails, broken glass, etc. They ain't light but they run nice and smooth. The mechanical lockout on my Headshok is a bonus. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## hopwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

*'93 Giant Sedona ATX given new life as my commuter*

Built up this commuter from a 1993 Giant Sedona ATX. Picked it up in this condition:









Version 1.0 with Nitto B206 bars, 1x7 Gearing. Bars were just a bit too narrow for me, though I loved the look, and the 1x7...not great for my abilities:









And it's current state, Version 2.0, swapped out bars for Origin8 Urban, 3x9 with Shimano/Paul's Comp Friction Shift, Brooks saddle, Vuelta wheelset...rides well for me and been a fun project:


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

2012 Salsa Fargo, Gevenalle shifters, Bontrager rack, Ortlieb panniers. 48-36-26 cranks, 11-34 9-speed. Conti City Ride II 42c tires. Pretty pleased with the ride on the 42c, was surprised how smooth and quiet they were while still maintaining a nice, soft compliant ride.


----------



## biker_soldier101 (Mar 15, 2014)

hopwheels....... What fenders are you using?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Those look like Planet Bike Cascadias.


----------



## hopwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

wschruba said:


> hopwheels....... What fenders are you using?





wschruba said:


> Those look like Planet Bike Cascadias.


Exactly

...Thinking about switching to drop bars...that's the next evolution.


----------



## mtBuckeye (Sep 16, 2015)

luketc said:


> Did a couple small upgrades recently to prepare my ride for urban assault. FAT Maxxis Hookworm tires - I think they weigh about 3 lb each. I'm running about 3 mm of clearance under my headshok fill valve. Also replaced my old Cannondale grips with some thick, sticky Race Face grips and painted the old brake contacts on my wheels black since I have BB7 discs anyway.
> 
> I have a short but potentially hazardous commute through center city Philadelphia and I am hoping these thick, heavy tires protect me from nails, broken glass, etc. They ain't light but they run nice and smooth. The mechanical lockout on my Headshok is a bonus. Let me know what y'all think.


Tires look awesome, how are they for that purpose?


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

*Sidewalk Chalk Art on C-Street*

Sidewalk Chalk Art on C-Street, Springfield, MO.


----------



## scbison (Aug 21, 2015)

Here is mine. I decided one day when I walked outside and the humidity finally broke for the year that it was time to start commuting to work. I thought about using my road bike, I thought about using my mtb and I went to a LBS to buy something small and walked out with a new bike.


----------



## scbison (Aug 21, 2015)

I mounted the phone holder this morning. It is one I pulled off my motorcycle sometime ago and I wanted to give it a go. Didn't work like I wanted and it will be coming off tonight.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

scbison said:


> I went to a LBS to buy something small and walked out with a new bike.


Ha I've come very close to doing that many times! The need to explain it to my wife is what has kept me from doing it. Congrats on the new bike!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## whosagrubb (Sep 28, 2015)

I've got a short commute to the train in the AM, and was using my road bike for a little while, but decided to build something purpose built that I didn't have to worry about. I had my old GT Ricochet that I've owned since '94 as a starting point, and I pretty much stripped it, went single speed, and ditched the original Rock Shox for a NOS rigid chromoly fork. After the first ride where I blew the rear tire I swapped the 26" wheels for a set of 700c wheels from an old hybrid, and dug up an old 105 brake for the rear.

Next I've got to figure out fenders. I'm thinking about going the DIY route there, which is what brought me here!

Anyway, it's a bit ratty (which is partly the point) but it's dead simple and handles the 1.5 mi sprint to the train perfectly. It's actually pretty fun to ride too!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ love it. Is the 105 brake a good fit for the bigger hoops?


----------



## whosagrubb (Sep 28, 2015)

There's very little tire clearance with the tires I'm running at the moment, but otherwise it works just fine. The install is a bit ghetto since the frame isn't drilled for the recessed bolt, but the price from my LBS (free) was right so I made it work. I thought about modifying the frame for it, but why bother?


----------



## Endless Soul (Oct 1, 2015)

*My old jalopy*

Hi!

Just wanted to post my humble 1989 Trek 820 that I still use for the 10.7 mile commute 2-3 times a week. One shifter has been replaced, the other one is original so they don't match. The tires don't match (working on rectifying that). Several other replacement parts such as pedals and gear cassette. Original paint job.

It has over 16k miles logged over its 26 year lifespan.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I have been known to ride this to work. I plan on riding it as much as possible this next week. Taken today on a very cloudy and windy cool fall day around town.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

This is my commuter. 2012 Trek Superfly Al with 1x10 conversion with 36t Raceface NW and ZEE short cage mech, Surly Krampus fork and Jones bars.

Plus plastidip paint job and $5 worth of camo tape.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Would like to see some close ups of the Plasti-Dip paint job. Have considered doing this on a few of my bikes.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Have you had any issues with the Dip vs usage? What about cable rub or the sorts?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Lewy, reflectors on back wheel spokes are fine but your front wheel gets into a cross street car's headlight beam first, so offers a bit earlier warning. Reflectors are best smack dab in front of the car, unfortunately and flash photography overstates them a fair bit:


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

TenSpeed said:


> Have you had any issues with the Dip vs usage? What about cable rub or the sorts?


No real issues. The parts that rub I just taped over.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> Lewy, reflectors on back wheel spokes are fine but your front wheel gets into a cross street car's headlight beam first, so offers a bit earlier warning. Reflectors are best smack dab in front of the car, unfortunately and flash photography overstates them a fair bit:


Front wheel has Fiksreflective wheel stripes on it that are normally black.



My fixie has blue and orange ones



And my Fatty has red ones.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Lewy said:


> Front wheel has Fiksreflective wheel stripes on it that are normally black.


Great!. Sorry for missing the stealth stripes. Trying to keep good drivers from screwing up is not easy. is it?


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes I totally agree with that.

This is how well my CX bike lights up.


----------



## matzthias (Oct 5, 2013)

took my commuter to the trails today:


----------



## kennderbender (Oct 31, 2015)

*My New Commuter Whip*

Hey all. here are some pics of a single speed conversion I created from a 1990s aluminum Marin frame. None of the parts are anything super special, tried to keep it cheap, clean and simple, lot of used and reused parts. Chain line is perfect and it rides super good for me. Just bought a stand and basic Park Tools set, this is the first thing I have ever wrenched on as far as bicycles go, so go easy on the new guy! hope to get some feedback.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice job, Kennderbender- it looks very clean! For a first project, you`re batting a thousand


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

kennderbender said:


> Just bought a stand and basic Park Tools set, this is the first thing I have ever wrenched on as far as bicycles go, so go easy on the new guy! hope to get some feedback.


Looks great, congratulations on your successful project! I do have some feedback. I noticed in pic #1 that it looks like you have a dog - it should be in the picture.


----------



## kennderbender (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank-you everyone, been riding the bike back and forth to work loving this single speed simplicity!


----------



## kennderbender (Oct 31, 2015)

Debating on fenders or not ... And maybe new headset , one that actually has a star nut


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Electrified the commuter
















Unfortunately, a lit shot would require a helper, as the lights step down when stopped.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

B&M Cyo? I`ve been using one for about four years now, love it. Never felt the stand light was not bright enough, but maybe in other circumstances you would want more. Did you put in a dyno powered tail light too?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Yep, has a Toplight Line Plus Brake (two bolt...50mm...wired... ) attached to the system.

Truthfully, the only reason I went with a supplementary light is 1 state highway crossing, and the fact that I commute through a rural(ish) area with no street lights and a 50mph speed limit. Maybe our lights are different? The old[er] Cyo didn't have a row of LEDs under it, I don't think. This one does, and diverts all power from the main light to two of the four small emitters when stopped. It is not confidence inspiring at a busy intersection, and a strange choice, to me.

Maybe they have no dark roads in Germany


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

My commute is also rural and almost entirely unlit, but hardly any traffic. And no LEDs underneath my CYO- I didn`t know they had changed the design. When I stop pedaling it goes to roughly half power, but still the main emitter, I think. Brake light, schnazzy!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I thought I had posted my commuter here, but doing a search I see that I haven't. So here it is, a bike that I originally bought to be a 'mountain biker's roadie' running gravel, urban trails, light singletrack. I took an office job and I've been putting almost all my weekly miles on it vs. the MTB. 

It's a motobecane fantom cross ti something or other. Ibera rack and quick release trunk bag, cascadia front fender. Allen sports light which sucks and a nice bright LED flasher rear. 

Love it! Ti frame rides smooth, I can put a change of clothes and lunch in the bag. Fender and rack/bag keeps me dry!

Also a pic of our awesome bike garage at work. Key card entry, camera, bike stand with tools, pump and vertical hanging space for plenty of bikes.


----------



## kennderbender (Oct 31, 2015)

Very nice. The bike garage provided by your employer is also pretty sick !


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

kennderbender said:


> Very nice. The bike garage provided by your employer is also pretty sick !


Very bike friendly employer. If you're 4+ days a week they give you $240/yr for maintenance (chains, tubes, etc.) as well as $800 a year for fitness related activities which can include any bikes/parts you want. I'm getting a new wheelset next year.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

big_slacker said:


> Very bike friendly employer. If you're 4+ days a week they give you $240/yr for maintenance (chains, tubes, etc.) as well as $800 a month for fitness related activities which can include any bikes/parts you want. I'm getting a new wheelset next year.


Currently submitting application to your employer. I don't know what it is that you do, but I want to work there.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

TenSpeed said:


> Currently submitting application to your employer. I don't know what it is that you do, but I want to work there.


Had to edit that, it's $800 a YEAR, not month. 

But yeah, they're good finance wise but I traded 25 hrs/wk and work from home (or a plane and hotel room) to 40 hrs/wk and an office. Most of my riding is now commute with only MTB on the weekends. I took a signing bonus, so I'm there at least a year, dunno if I'll last longer than that.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

No picture of the bike, just the scenery from this mornings commute. 24°F and frost covered grass. It gave it this eery almost ashy look. Photo is not edited at all.


----------



## DavidM310 (Nov 11, 2015)

Replaced the Bontrager XR2 trail tires for a more pavement oriented tire, Schwalbe Big Apple 29x2.35


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

I'm digging the Buick GN poster behind your bike :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidM310 (Nov 11, 2015)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> I'm digging the Buick GN poster behind your bike


Wow good eye lol. Sold my Buick GN earlier this year back in May. All that remains are posters and banners on the wall.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Winter commute in the PacNW, totally miserable. 

Actually I flatted and had a rear brake pad pop out, but at least I got this awesome pic BEFORE that happened.


----------



## native29er (Oct 23, 2014)

Just built up a new Mint colored Surly Straggler. Still waiting on front derailleur, but I got 9 gears in the cassette that help me cruise in to work easy and hammer it on the way home. Got Schwalbe 35mm studs on there now, but will go monster cross in the spring.


----------



## commutenow (Mar 23, 2008)

*Scissortail 650 B*

This is my commuting bike and everything else bike. I had it made and built by Dewayne Norville from Norman Oklahoma. This is a fun bike with the Compass tires and nice steel frame.


----------



## native29er (Oct 23, 2014)

commutenow said:


> This is my commuting bike and everything else bike. I had it made and built by Dewayne Norville from Norman Oklahoma. This is a fun bike with the Compass tires and nice steel frame.


Gorgeous classic styling. What a great ride!


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

That scissortail is a beautiful bike.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

native29er said:


> Just built up a new Mint colored Surly Straggler. Still waiting on front derailleur, but I got 9 gears in the cassette that help me cruise in to work easy and hammer it on the way home. Got Schwalbe 35mm studs on there now, but will go monster cross in the spring.
> 
> View attachment 1036013


Such a great color. I wish it was the right bike for me.


----------



## tbaier (Jun 25, 2008)

This El Mariachi has done it all. Now in winter commuter mode (minus that Ikon on front -that's an awful commuter tire).
















Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

My inbred 29er in full-blown winter commuting mode with schwalbe ice spiker pro's, porcelain rocket frame bag, and dorky bar mitts (a must for the -20C norms here).


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

My new commuter, 2016 GT Traffic.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking good, Eugene. I haven`t seen many handlebar ends lately. Hey, you named a tailgate after yourself!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

LOL yeah that's my old '78 Jeep pickup AMC powered woo hoo! The bar ends are Ergon grips, they have some that the ends are larger too but these fit just fine. Super comfy too.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Not mine, but I always had a soft spot for these super stiff old Kleins. Had to post a pic of this one parked next to a downtown Ketchum xc ski sprint race followed by fat bike sprint race.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Post drivetrain swap for more range and especially low end. Compact double crank, 105 FD, xt 11-36 cassette, slx 10spd clutch rd, Gevenalle GX shifters.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Harold said:


> Post drivetrain swap for more range and especially low end. Compact double crank, 105 FD, xt 11-36 cassette, slx 10spd clutch rd, Gevenalle GX shifters.


Please post non drive side fender mounts to the frame front and back please. Want to see how these mount with the disc brakes.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TenSpeed said:


> Please post non drive side fender mounts to the frame front and back please. Want to see how these mount with the disc brakes.












Front. I bent the fender stays around the caliper. It is also difficult to see, but to minimize the bends, I used a longer bolt with a short spacer behind the fender mount breakaway clip.










Rear. I didn't have to do anything with the caliper located inside the rear triangle.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, those are some pretty gnarly bends, Harold! How did you manage them? They look like SKS, which I know have very stiff wire stays. Even with a good vise, I`d be hard pressed to get that in-and-out bend that you have up front. Or maybe they now come pre-kinked for rotors at least to some extent?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rodar y rodar said:


> Wow, those are some pretty gnarly bends, Harold! How did you manage them? They look like SKS, which I know have very stiff wire stays. Even with a good vise, I`d be hard pressed to get that in-and-out bend that you have up front. Or maybe they now come pre-kinked for rotors at least to some extent?


Nope. I bent them by hand. Put one end in a vise. I have some sheet metal bending pliers I used to grab the other end and bend the stays.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ can't give you rep, but that's some very nice work.

That's a midge? I really need to try rotating mine out like that, but my setup is perfect as is and I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Harold said:


> [
> Front. I bent the fender stays around the caliper. It is also difficult to see, but to minimize the bends, I used a longer bolt with a short spacer behind the fender mount breakaway clip.
> 
> Rear. I didn't have to do anything with the caliper located inside the rear triangle.


Thanks. Nice work, looks totally like it came that way. Pretty cool with the rear like that.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TenSpeed said:


> Thanks. Nice work, looks totally like it came that way. Pretty cool with the rear like that.


Yeah, that was one of my criteria, for the brake caliper to be inside the stays. It just simplifies things from a rack and fender standpoint on the rear end. Bending the stays around the front was relatively easy. I'm really pleased with how the bikes looks with a black crankset. Stupid details, right? The new one is more or less the same component level as the old one, so it's really no lighter. It was just cheaper to buy a whole crankset than it would have been to buy new chainrings for the old one. Just a ridiculous concept in my mind, but it is what it is.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I have given some rep for it harold! Looks better than how i did it: below the caliper, then a bend upwards. Can post a pic tomorrow.

Edit: what bar is that? A midge?

Edit 2:.from the vaya builds thread: yes a midge.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

CONTROLTECH Terminator AL6061 Mountain Road Bike Handlebar Bar End Plugs Black | eBay

Harold, this might solve your issue.with the midge.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

cyclingdutchman said:


> CONTROLTECH Terminator AL6061 Mountain Road Bike Handlebar Bar End Plugs Black | eBay
> 
> Harold, this might solve your issue.with the midge.


That's true. Those would work.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

I purchased this last year Giant Revel 29er and rode a lot until the mid summer here in Vegas







! Now started to upgrade the 
Seat
Pedals 
Grips 
And have some Surface Drifter tires I want to install later this year !

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## revcp (Jun 21, 2007)

Finished my Troll build just this week when I added the Cambium C15 saddle.








I went inexpensive where I could: Deore shifters, crankset, derailleurs (actually the FD is XT, the rear is Deore).
Spent significantly more on an important, high wear part (Phil Wood BB).
The wheels are HED Belgium+ that I got a good deal on through a family member.








Along with the Phil Wood BB the Jones bars are my other big splurge. They really make the ride.
The Ergon grips were unused second hand. I know most folks say Ergon grips and Jones bars don't play nice together, but I've found them to be a great match.








I can get everything I need--shoes, clothing for work, rain gear--in the Revelate Terrapin and Sea and Summit 20L dry bag. Using my own dry bag allows me to overstuff if I need to. I really prefer this to racks and panniers.








I've found that dropping the nose a bit and sliding the saddle back about 1/2 way on the rails hits the sweet spot.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I've always wondered about those jones bars. I like the idea of swept bars for a commuter because of my old man back.


----------



## sumducks (Apr 6, 2014)

My original (blue) Trek 950. Bought new by my father in 1989, I've been using it as my commuter for the past 8 years. I like the frame so much that I bought an identical one of Craigslist, and began what ended up being a complete rebuild. Had the frame altered to accept disc brakes, installed a full Shimano Deore XT groupset and plan on using it as my touring rig. Few things to dial in still are the front fender, and installing the reproduction 950 decals I had made.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just finished up this budget Monstercross/gravel bike/ commuter rig...from one of my route to work options yesterday:

Also, Revcp, what fenders are those?


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Not mine, but too good not to share. A Sun valley Idaho ski bum cruiser commuter









Note the custom rack on the rear for carrying skis and poles, and the custom rack on the front for putting ski boots into bindings so as to carry them to the slope.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

Just purchased a few items for my Giant Revel 29er this week ! It made the ride to work nicer on my butt! I made an appointment to have my cassette and chain installed this week at REI .....










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ShogunSX (Feb 22, 2015)

Just posted over in the CX forum too, but I am using this as a commuter/town bike as well. Built up with mostly spare stuff I had lying around. Looking for some cheap fenders to throw on there and it should be good for now.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Still dialing this bike in. Changed out the tires today to some Continental CityRide 700x37 and I love them. Have them in a bigger size on my SS MTB for the road and they have been great. Swapped to a Cinelli seatpost and added a Specialized Phenom saddle. Still dialing that in and having some issues with the post. It seems like the clamps for the saddle rails are slipping so I need to address that. Pardon the wheels, peeled the rear decals off then did a huge dusty gravel road race and now the residue has collected a lot of dust and dirt. I will eventually peel the fronts off as well. Added a nice FSA SL-K stem over the stock Specialized stem to match the FSA Energy New Ergo road bars wrapped in Lizard Skin DSP tape. An old pair of Shimano M520 SPD's finish it off.

Oh, this is a Specialized TriCross Elite Disc. You don't know that because the name Specialized is not plastered all over the bike. It is very subdued on the top part of the down tube in a slightly darker silver. The bike is a nice polished metal with a clear over it. The picture gives it sort of this greenish tint that I cannot seem to get rid of in pictures. The bike accepts fenders which I have, just not installed at this time. 2x10 SRAM Apex and Avid BB5's that are pretty much dialed in almost perfectly.

It rides really nicely, especially on the somewhat rough pavement that I deal with while commuting and delivering.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

TenSpeed - Photo link is broken.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Fixed 10-speeds photo link.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Seems to work on this end. Just copied and pasted from Imgur.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Reflective sidewall on the new tires. Shot with the flash on from an iPhone 5S on a short 14 mile night ride. Swapped out the bottle cage as well.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

*Advanced Reply also lets me type anything here, BANANAPHONE.*



TenSpeed said:


> Reflective sidewall on the new tires. Shot with the flash on from an iPhone 5S on a short 14 mile night ride. Swapped out the bottle cage as well.











Fixed the link again.

You can see it after you copy paste because the image is in your cache. You need to remove the( i. ) from the link for it to show up. I just did that, then uploaded from URL and referenced the file locally.

All of that is pretty easy to do in the advanced option reply box.

This one. Right here. That I screen shot and then tried to see how much I could damage the jpeg.

I jpeg'ed it pretty hard. I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

So those reflective sidewalls are continentals?

My big apples had them, and I found that they got pretty unreflective pretty quickly. And after a few years the reflective strip cracked and flaked and fell off. It's a nice idea in theory, and is better than nothing, but I'd hoped for better.

For some reason I don't take enough pictures during the summer. This is my only recentish one:



__
https://flic.kr/p/GZHzp1


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep they are the City Ride and they are like $25 even at the LBS. They ride nicely, have some flat protection as well.

I went back and edited the links. I simply copied and pasted the link that I was given on imgur. I have never had a problem in the past doing this for forums.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Updated pic of my commuter in full retirement mode now...

Untitled by Greg Fisicaro, on Flickr

Recent updates are:
- Move from flat bars to ALT bars (Origin 8 SpaceBar OR2)
- Blitz Light rear brake light (nice little light from Amazon that is USB chargeable and has 7 modes)
- Axiom Pannier Rack for 29ers
- Axiom large capacity bag
- Redline Monocog steel rigid fork (recent score on ebay)

Next and final items will be...
- new more road friendly tires (currently running Schwalbe Rocket Rons that were given to me)
- Fenders? (not sure what to do on this one as I want something that is easily removeable during the non-wet months.)


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ in the other thread you'd mentioned drops, and I'm really enjoying my 26er inbred with them. It took awhile to get the fit dialed in, and shifting is still a trick (unless you have some STIs lying around), but it's a fun change.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

gregnash said:


> Next and final items will be...
> - Fenders? (not sure what to do on this one as I want something that is easily removeable during the non-wet months.)


VELO 65 MOUNTAIN - SKS-Germany
VELO 65 MOUNTAIN REAR 29 ZOLL - SKS-Germany
Have a look at the SKS Velo 65, they make a 29er mountain rear the standard front will be fine. I ran these on my inbred (before the 29er rear fender was produced) with great success. I would recommend adding the metal stays as they really enhance stability.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

*Buzz Lightyear approaches 12k miles*

Almost 12k miles.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

newfangled said:


> ^ in the other thread you'd mentioned drops, and I'm really enjoying my 26er inbred with them. It took awhile to get the fit dialed in, and shifting is still a trick (unless you have some STIs lying around), but it's a fun change.


Yeah no STI laying around. Actually I am enjoying the ALT bars, but the drops will eventually be in there I am sure. For now though I will stick with these. And ultimately I have no use for the granny anymore so I will be dropping that to a 1x9. Got other things to worry about at the moment so she is running fine as is.



Mr Pink57 said:


> VELO 65 MOUNTAIN - SKS-Germany
> VELO 65 MOUNTAIN REAR 29 ZOLL - SKS-Germany
> Have a look at the SKS Velo 65, they make a 29er mountain rear the standard front will be fine. I ran these on my inbred (before the 29er rear fender was produced) with great success. I would recommend adding the metal stays as they really enhance stability.


Yeah I was looking at those or the Planet Bike Cascadia 29ers.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041X603...UTF8&colid=1HIH494UJN2AA&coliid=ICDKG9MXG9VT9
Other thing I was thinking of doing was just getting one of the Mud Flap butt savers that goes up under your saddle. Easily removable when I want to and no worrying about getting everything (panniers and fenders) to play nice with the same mounts and whatnot. Still working on that though. With it being summer I really don't have to worry about wet here other than the occasional sprinkler run-off.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

gregnash said:


> Yeah I was looking at those or the Planet Bike Cascadia 29ers.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041X603...UTF8&colid=1HIH494UJN2AA&coliid=ICDKG9MXG9VT9
> Other thing I was thinking of doing was just getting one of the Mud Flap butt savers that goes up under your saddle. Easily removable when I want to and no worrying about getting everything (panniers and fenders) to play nice with the same mounts and whatnot. Still working on that though. With it being summer I really don't have to worry about wet here other than the occasional sprinkler run-off.


If you are going to be leaving them on for quite a few months then yeah go full fenders and don't look back instead of clip on styles. I had cascadia's but now have the new blackburn full fenders which have more coverage.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

It's taken me quite awhile to dial-in this bar setup, but I'm finally at the point where riding on the hoods I can fearlessly tackle all the same singletrack that I used to ride with a flatbar. It's still much more sketchy, but that's all part of the fun. With a flatbar and gears this bike was kindof like sitting on a couch.



__
https://flic.kr/p/HmpRii


----------



## Pezzer (Sep 25, 2015)

Here's my Soulcraft Groundskeeper, been serving me well the past few years :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It's an awful tight fit. But it works. French press mug for morning joe. Cargo cage for my weekly growler fill. I think I might need one of those cage spacer gadgets to slide the growler a touch higher.


----------



## bikerinnola (Feb 24, 2016)

*1987 Diamondback Apex* set-up for comfort on some of the worst streets I've ever encountered. Upgrades: 2x9 (38,48 and 12-27) , shimano ultegra st-6510 levers, Mavic 217 SUP with Shimano/Parallax hubs, Schwalbe marathon 26x1.5, Shimano Deore XT 9 speed log cage rear derailleur. Bought the bike (+shipping) on ebay for $200. Would love to place the original components on another late 80's early 90's mtb frame. Additional components sourced on ebay and from an awesome local bike co-op for approx $150. Still looking to change the stem.

[URL="


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

Not exactly an ideal commuter, but it does ok. Does more ok when I find more interesting routes back home.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

*Niner RLT 9 Steel XL*









This bike gets heavier and more unstoppable for my 50 mile commute. I finally relented and went with Continental 42c Touring Plus tires front and rear, a little cheaper than Schwalbe Marathon Plus, same super-thick glass shard protection and reflective strip.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

Replaced the chain and sprocket










Sent from my Samsung Note 5


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

This is my commuter. there are many others like it, but this one is mine

2011 Trek 1.2 H2 entry road bike converted into a commuter. I do not commute for long distances, like some folks here, but enjoy each mile that I ride to/from work!

At the office:








Back at home:


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi I like that bike. Looks like a fast one that is all-weather capable (fenders) and can haul a big load (rack & panniers).

What saddle is that? The split nose looks a bit unusual to me.
And do you like the saddle angle like that? Looks like your stem is a bit too low to me...
What panniers are those? Looks like the new XL ortlieb ones?? Would love to hear a review on those...


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you cyclingdutchman! The bike is rather fast even with all the added weight along with a bigger wind cross section I can still hit 20+ MPH on asphalt. The saddle is made by ISM (ISM) and is fairly comfortable. I have the trail version on my mountain bike as well, that is how much I like their saddles. The angle is perfect when I slope down on the bike for less wind resistance, not much if I sit upright. The stem is low for speed position with the bike, this bike was originally a street bike and converted over to a commuter without much effort. The panniers are Ortlieb Bike-Packer Plus and like them very much. Has plenty of room for my two thermos, work clothes, lunch box and shoes with room to spare for tools, pump, spare tube, sun glasses and more. Very high quality. The only thing is that they have the cloth material in the exterior of the panniers and the rubber/plastic sealant in the inside. Some people may be put off by it for the cleaning aspect. I find no issue with it since it's very easy to clean as well.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

turned my rock hopper into a SS commuter.....have another bike for the trails


----------



## kpla51 (Feb 18, 2015)

1997? treck 830 craigslist find. Got some slicks for 5 bucks and have been riding the snot out of it. Been looking at new bikes but nothing feels like this one. Its crazy how a cheap craigslist find satisfies you more than some 1500+ bikes do.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

kpla51 said:


> 1997? treck 830 craigslist find. Got some slicks for 5 bucks and have been riding the snot out of it. Been looking at new bikes but nothing feels like this one. Its crazy how a cheap craigslist find satisfies you more than some 1500+ bikes do.
> 
> View attachment 1092025


My gf recently got one of those on craigslist. She likes it alright. Hers is a 1997, but it's yellow. Dunno if they had two colors that year or maybe that's a 98?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

kpla51 said:


> 1997? treck 830 craigslist find. Got some slicks for 5 bucks and have been riding the snot out of it. Been looking at new bikes but nothing feels like this one. Its crazy how a cheap craigslist find satisfies you more than some 1500+ bikes do.
> 
> View attachment 1092025


 There's a lot of great older bikes out there for not much money. I spent 20 years wearing out a Bridgestone MB-2 before it was stolen (by a very discerning thief). I've got a friend who restores older Trek road bikes and I think he's on #5 or 6. Not because he thinks Trek is the only good brand, but because their early roadies were a joy to ride.


----------



## kpla51 (Feb 18, 2015)

from the vin on my BB it seems to be a 97. I found only one other picture online with the same graphics as mine and his was a 97. But you never know!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

kpla51 said:


> from the vin on my BB it seems to be a 97. I found only one other picture online with the same graphics as mine and his was a 97. But you never know!


Looked into it. Two colors that year. Yellow and blue. It is a 97 then.


----------



## kpla51 (Feb 18, 2015)

NDD said:


> Looked into it. Two colors that year. Yellow and blue. It is a 97 then.


That yellow is cool you should post a picture.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

kpla51 said:


> That yellow is cool you should post a picture.


Next time I see my gf, I'll try to get pics. Sorta longish distance thing, man.

It's a sweet bike though! Solid stuff.


----------



## Toph142 (Sep 16, 2016)

Just built GT Transeo.














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ajjrsons (Jul 15, 2015)

Toph142 said:


> Just built GT Transeo.
> View attachment 1094784
> View attachment 1094785
> 
> ...


very nice GT!! Looks like you are running Sram X... too. Here is my SC Highball in my commuter touring mode.. I have a Fox 120mm to swap the Enve to go XC mtb. great combo... love this bike!


----------



## polako (Jan 27, 2011)

built it month ago, started as cross country rig....


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ love those tires:

2016-05-22_06-38-02

Did you paint the neon-green bits, or were those like that stock?


----------



## polako (Jan 27, 2011)

neon green bits are stock Magura hydraulic rim brakes, back in the day those were the shiznit!
great tire selection BTW , how do you like your handlebar ? I dig the look, is it comfortable?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea there was such a thing as hydro rim brakes. You learn something everyday.

The bar on mine is a midge bar, and I'm a big fan of flared dirtdrop bars. Although, it can be a little tough to get them to fit well for a bike that wasn't designed for them - either they sit too low, or too far out. But my bridgestone is old enough that it has a super-short toptube, so with a 60mm stem it's very comfortable on the hoods.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Those neon yellow brakes were also available in bright red and green. I believe they were called "raceline" .

The Magura HS33 and HS11 hydro rim brakes are still very often seen on touring bikes here in Germany and they originate from the days that hydro disc brakes were very expensive and/or not reliable. They even had a dropbar version (HS66) that was discontinued.

Back then they were well worth the money and they still are, but for that money you can get a pair of Shimano XT hydros by now and I would definitely prefer those over the HS33. 

I had the HS33 on my previous bike and they were not bad. However, to replace a brakepad you have to remove the wheel, and to remove the wheel, you have to deflate the tire. That makes it more work than with a good V-brake. 

I also think that even a mechanical disc like the BB7 or Spyre do the job just as well or even better, without wearing out your rim or blowing up your tire on long downhills, because the rim/tube get too hot.


----------



## polako (Jan 27, 2011)

All true, I remember having a red Johnny Tomac edition also.
Honestly I put them on my commuter just for the looks and the fact that I used to race them 15 years ago, great performing brakes at that time, now too heavy and clumsy but cool looking.
And those are bulletproof....for commuting


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

here is my most recent commuter upgrade.....will hopefully be my last for a long time

bike: 86 schwinn sierra-free
pedals-$14
grips-$8
seat-$15
bell-$16
handlebars-$12
tires-$22
rack-$3
crate-free
lights-$40
reflectors-$4.50
chain-$10
bags-$30
fenders-free, made with stuff I had laying around
water bottle cages- free from personal parts bin

still need to finish installing the taillights and install some little round reflectors.....running knobbies for them dirt and mud shortcuts...lol


----------



## chefjoeb (Nov 10, 2016)

*My Summer and Winter Commuters*

Here is what my bikes look like at the moment.

I have 1x10 drivetrain coming tomorrow that will go onto the Redline, i'm thinking about getting some custom decals that read MonoXten instead of the MonoCog... I am working on a few ideas for storage for the Redline as well. Right now, I am thinking about 50 cal ammo cans re purposed as panniers. Just need to weld up a couple brackets on the rear triangle so they are lockable and removable.

The Allez is a super quick little commuter that always gets weird looks when I ride it around, but skinny tire season is coming to a close in Denver. I ditched the brifters in favor of some friction shifters and couldn't be happier with the build.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

A little creativity on the commute.


----------



## chefjoeb (Nov 10, 2016)

*Monocog---->1x10*

Took me forever, and still need to cut the cable housing and get some stick on cable stays, but it shifts and rides perfectly. Definitely the most intense mechanic work I have ever done myself.


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Had both frames for years.

Started cycle commuting again. Built up big blue to confirm it's too big, rode it around for a few weeks. 80's Raleigh Record Sprint 501 Reynolds.

Went back to the old gas pipe steel Raleigh Tempest, put drops on for a few weeks.
Hate drops, haven't used them for like 20 years.


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Wanted to stick with steel, came very close to a Steamroller..... but...

Ended up trying a coke can frameset instead, can always go back to steel and this one pipped the Roller on several counts, mostly price with a carbon fork.
Dolan FXE frameset.


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Better shot.

seat post and saddle have changed since this one, and might swap riser bars out later too.
The heavier Delta cruiser tyres will go back when the road salting starts, but my first experince with fairly lightweight road tyres with the Clements is going well.
Gearing is currently 42x16 SS.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

sierra was too big of a frame went back to the rockhopper but added a front basket ans some other items.... went for function over form


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I like the skull and the quote on the lower frame tube :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

building a summer commuter... the rockhopper will be my winter commuter..... this one is a 91 raleigh tangent


----------



## kramazeek (May 6, 2016)

Nice bikes everyone! Below is my 1991 Cannondale sm800 "Beast of the East" that I've owned since I was 16. It's been refitted a few times over the years and currently has Deore XT componants, Velocity rims, and a Sella Anotomica saddle. I love this bike to death and it would be the last of my bikes to go if I had to give them up. Best to everyone and thanks for the pics of all the great bikes!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

2012 Orbea Carpe commuting workhorse with about 13,000 miles.


----------



## ajax247 (Nov 29, 2010)

*My commuter bike on vacation*









The Co-Motion Siskiyou I use for touring and commuting, recovering after a 420 mile, 6 day ride from DC to northeastern-most PA last August.

Really nice ride!!!


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

*here is my klunker*

no one wants to steal this ugly thing.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

here is my beater


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

digitalayon said:


> no one wants to steal this ugly thing.


Nice! It's a good strategy. I usually make my bikes look somewhat undesirable so people wouldn't want to steal them. Seems to work, but I don't think bike theft is a big deal around here.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

rockhopper97 said:


> here is my beater


I actually like the whitewall tyre, makes the bike look "somewhat" cool


----------



## mtbtins (Mar 2, 2017)

digitalayon said:


> no one wants to steal this ugly thing.


Very valid strategy- hiding in plain sight


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Novara Ponderosa*

Still adjusting things, but here is my commuter. I found this complete bike on Craigslist, unused, blew it apart for the components, but then put it all back together for new purposes. I've never used drop bars on a mountain bike, so I'm anxious to try them out.

Added a different stem, Gary 2 drop bar, and recycled some thumbshifters. (This required a longer bolt and grinding some edges on the clamp) We'll see how this set up works long term. For the road, it should be great!


----------



## epicwarrior (Jan 13, 2009)

My 2015 Giant Seek 1 with Alfine 8 internal gear hub. Perfect bike for commuting in a big city with tons of potholes and streetcar tracks... Like a super smooth and fast urban 29er. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

@linoleum: Is that combination of brake levers and handlebar comfortable?

@epicwarrior: Nice bike! Would be ideal to upgrade to gates belt drive. And how is the chain tensioned? Eccentric BB or slide dropouts?


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

found another cruiser tire on clearance for $5 at the walmart I work at, also picked up a mirror ( helmet mounted ones dont work for me)


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

night view


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

> Added a different stem, Gary 2 drop bar, and recycled some thumbshifters.


Too cool, linoleum! I'm a huge fan of thumbies.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I 'restored' OlMarin this winter. I originally started with a frame and built it into a commuter, years ago. I then used it for 35K, conservative estimate. I decided to leave it as a commuter as it also works for grocery getting, a ride to that cool breakfast joint, mail runs, etc. 
Hard core commuters take note. Once you retire, the commuter bug doesn't go away.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

bike- 97 specialized rockhopper......$5
sunlite BB-$50 installed
sunlite headset- $20
fork- manitou pro x cartridge- came on bike
wheels- $0 parts bin
tires- bell cruiser tires- $20
stem-OUTERDO Mountain Road Bike Handlebar Stem 25.4mm Black 60mm- $10
bars-XLC Mountain Bike Handlebar, 100mm, 640mm, 25.4, Silver - $10
grips- demolition ( black)-$12
seat- $0 parts bin
crankset- $10 used
pedals-Avenir Alloy Pedals, Silver , 9/16 Inch Axle- $15
deraileur- shimano LX 7 speed- $0 parts bin
shifter- shimano thumb shifter
basket- Bell ( grey)- $20
rack- thrift store ( brand sticker gone)- $3
mirror- sunlite- $12
lights- 2 bell lumina headlights, zefal taillight,wheelbritz (red) bikebritz (blue) sunlite bar end lights- $60


----------



## epicwarrior (Jan 13, 2009)

cyclingdutchman said:


> @epicwarrior: Nice bike! Would be ideal to upgrade to gates belt drive. And how is the chain tensioned? Eccentric BB or slide dropouts?


Thanks! The bike's got an eccentric BB. And yes it would be nice to upgrade to a Gates carbon drive but unfortunately since the belt is solid and can't be broken and reattached, there needs to be a break point in the frame. Frames that are pre built for a belt drive system usually will have this break point on the seat stay near the axle. I'm fine with the chain. Just a little more maintenance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2017)

epicwarrior said:


> Thanks! The bike's got an eccentric BB. And yes it would be nice to upgrade to a Gates carbon drive but unfortunately since the belt is solid and can't be broken and reattached, there needs to be a break point in the frame. Frames that are pre built for a belt drive system usually will have this break point on the seat stay near the axle. I'm fine with the chain. Just a little more maintenance.


 It'd be neat if they'd offer a split belt like Harley Davidson did for road side repairs (it had a diagonal splice and pins that held it together). I think the mod cost is usually more than the frame value for most bikes you'd actually consider splitting (by the time you add parts/labor/paint).


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

@cyclingdutchman: I'm pretty happy with it, stays comfortable on my 35 -45 minute commute. Its a little tight on top next to the thumbshifters, but not too bad. Also, I am still getting used to riding in the drops, I feel I'm too far over, and a little cramped in the cockpit. I have a 19" Peugeot steel mountain frame in reserve that I may transfer everything over. We'll see after a few more rides.


----------



## biker_soldier101 (Mar 15, 2014)

epicwarrior. I have a 2014 and its been a great commuter. Are those tires 700x50? If so what fenders did you use?


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toph142 (Sep 16, 2016)

epicwarrior said:


> View attachment 1125809
> 
> My 2015 Giant Seek 1 with Alfine 8 internal gear hub. Perfect bike for commuting in a big city with tons of potholes and streetcar tracks... Like a super smooth and fast urban 29er.


Nice bike! Who makes the rear rack?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Accounted for...*

Hi, commuters. I heard my name over on the other thread and then got a knock on the door, came to check in. All is well with me (thanks for asking), just have not been riding my bike AT ALL, down from riding very little. Here`s a long post and lots of pics that I was going to put up for my 10th Emptybeer b`day and then decided against. Yeah, it`s somewhat OT for this thread since none of the bikes pictured are mine, BUT I did ride the bike train and some of the bikeshare versions, and I got official permission before posting, so there!

Part 1 is all from Mexico City last summer. There`s a lot going on there bike-wise! First, BiciEscuela where they teach little kids the basics of pedaling, braking and balancing and teach the adults about rules of the road and mixing it up with traffic, even take the more timid ones out for an escorted spin around town.





















They also have a great bike share program, now in its sixth year. The bikes all come complete with dyno hub, front and rear LED lighting, 3-speed Shimano hub, and a very useful ape hanger bar with integrated bag/bundle holder and hooks to hang a backpack from. There are dozens of kiosks spread around the central parts of the city, good combo with the subway and the bus system. I don`t remember the price, but it was pretty cheap. They have a crew that runs around in a truck to pick up and drop off, redistributing as necessary when the bikes get bunched up in some places and leave empty racks in others.











































Kudos to these guys for braving the afternoon rain storm, but they need to go back to BiciEscuela and retake the section about riding on the right side!















For the tourists, they have this cool bike train that gives tours around Centro Historico and the Zocalo!








They come in two-seater units and hitch together as many as needed, usually about ten (five pairs). Whole spare wheel including bald tire? Check!








According to centuries old tradition, only the very most trustworthy riders are given access to a brake lever 








Finally, pedal taxis. Well, mostly pedal- I noticed they have hub motors. We didn`t take one cause the first guy we asked wouldn`t let me drive and the guy got pissed off at me just for asking. I showed them, wouldn`t pay him OR his buddies!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

For part two, some pictures of utility/commute bikes and biking from miscelaneous sighting throughout Mexico since I got a digital camera.

























Still a lot of 28 inch (not THAT 28 inch, ask Brian Mc if you don`t know) rod brake beasts around. Most are by the Italian company Benotto, who had a factory in Mexico until the 80s. The generic name for these bikes is either "panaderos" (bread haulers) or "bufalos" (you don`t really need that translated, do you?).
















Ouch! At least the plastic bag should save your paint job if you shart yourself from the pain!








That`s a kiddie carrier on the TT, note footpegs clamped to the forks.








Framebuilding/repair supplies in Mexico apparently include stale electrodes.








There are also some drool-worthy bikes down there.








"Share the lane" applies to divided bike lanes, unfortunately.








No shortage of serious cargo-capable bikes.








































Not many F4S specials, but they do show up from time to time.








Remember the rule about X pounds of lock for Y pounds of bike where X+Y= whatever?








Siesta time, "hands on" security...








In the little town that my wife`s family comes from, you can just lean your bike against the outside wall of the church while you attend services. Don`t try this in Guadalajara!








And that`s all I`ve got- hope you enjoyed the show.


----------



## epicwarrior (Jan 13, 2009)

@bike_soilder, yes they're the 700x50 Schwalbe Big Apples. Love them! I believe your bike was spec'd with the same. Fenders are Axiom Roadrunner AR MTB29.

Roadrunner AR - MTB29 - Full-Coverage Fenders - Fenders - Products - Axiom Cycling Gear

@Toph142, Thanks! The rack is a Giant Rack It Tour

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/rack-it-tour-rack-black


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

New incoming commuter/touring bike/allroad!!! Vintage and from a custom Seattle builder I have admired since the early 80's. (Bill Davidson). Family friend had it built sometime in the late 70's or early 80's. I am guessing early 80's, just before index shifting, based on parts. It has Sachs-Huret tranny, TA Cranks, campy headset, and dropouts, Campy hubs/spindle/axles, Weinmann rims, Suntour SR stem and bar, (may need to get a little longer stem, and will need to drop it a bit more down into the headtube). Will replace the foam grip stuff. Need to clean up or replace the freewheel, and will do my best to clean up all the paint chips and scratches from the years of loving use touring by the original owner.














































It has 700x32 touring tires on now that need to be replaced, and I will be deciding whether to fix the front fender and keep it at 32c, or pull the fenders and go a little bigger, as the frame will accept a little bigger. Something like a Clement USH if I go that way. But maybe less aggressive on this bike will be nice. Just burly enough for some dirt road/allroad use. My converted '89 Fisher Paragon will remain the burlier/heavier commuter mule.

Yay! Excited for this project, to clean this up and turn it into an even sweeter ride to fit me!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Trust that almost all the grease is now wax and clean the headset, BB, axles, and pedal bearings. If any rust replace races/bearings as needed.

Get 2 sets of cool stop brake pads. They are amazing. I have a pair if universal side pulls of about the same vintage as your Gran Compe (Diacompe?) ones that I can easily do front wheelies with using the cool stops and they are very linear and progressive.

You can likely sneak a 6 and maybe a 7 speed freewheel in there. I first out in a 7 on the Campy Record hub. I switched out my Campy thread on hubs for Campy Chorus 10 speed hubs, cold set the frame to fit, and switched to brifters. A Nitto stem and Nitto Randonneur bar replaced the old GB ones. I think you will love your new/old acquisition.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> ^^ Trust that almost all the grease is now wax and clean the headset, BB, axles, and pedal bearings. If any rust replace races/bearings as needed.
> 
> Get 2 sets of cool stop brake pads. They are amazing. I have a pair if universal side pulls of about the same vintage as your Gran Compe (Diacompe?) ones that I can easily do front wheelies with using the cool stops and they are very linear and progressive.
> 
> You can likely sneak a 6 and maybe a 7 speed freewheel in there. I first out in a 7 on the Campy Record hub. I switched out my Campy thread on hubs for Campy Chorus 10 speed hubs, cold set the frame to fit, and switched to brifters. A Nitto stem and Nitto Randonneur bar replaced the old GB ones. I think you will love your new/old acquisition.


Thanks Brian! Good thoughts. She had the bike serviced and greased before she put it away in the carport/shed 4 or 5 years ago or so. So there may be some grease in there, but just best to do it all. The brake pads on it look new, but will get kool stops for next time. I used to use them on my old mountain bike. I will see what I can fit in in terms of a freewheel without cold setting. I think I have plenty of range now, and don't really need a ton of more intermediate gears for my purposes, at least at this point. The Sachs-Huret rear is working, but the lower pully wheel is really rounded off, so will have to replace that. Will go with Sachs-huret again to stay consistent, or could consider a period campy I guess.

Will ride it a while to see what I do about the bar. I could get a little longer SR stem off ebay and keep it as it was, or do the conversion and have more flexibility. The brakes are dia compe gran compe as you say, though the levers are 80's 105. She must have dinged up the original gran compe ones. I can find replacements there, but will take it slow as there are plenty, and maybe I will decide to move away from the suntour bar end shifters and modernize the shifting and braking in one set of units like you did. For a little while, it will be fun to keep it pretty vintage and as it was until I decide some things. I plan on visiting Bill Davidson with it to get some fitting help from the builder, and to make some decisions while I build a keeper.

Also have to decide on tires as those are first. I can stick with some 700x32 paselas to start, or see if I can fit some Clement USH's (35c) in there, as I like that tire too, and it works for both our pavement, and local gravel/dirt road use. I may have to pull the fenders for that, but I don't use fenders a ton, here in the dry of idaho.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

That bike may be from the 27" to 700C conversion time, as mine was. I can go 35 with no fenders, 32 just with fenders, but I ride 28's. Loved the Pasela Kevlar beads. Just a little to flat prone. The Kevlar belted ones were a bit to harsh in ride. My hands went numb. I found that Soma carries a Panasonic variant XPress with the whole casing out of a Kevlar replacement, that roll well and are fairly flat resistant. The 28s, ride better than the 32 Tourguards. I found all my old brake pads had gone hard and squawked like heck and stopped like the rims were greased.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice bike, sunvalleylaw. Enjoy!


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Nice bike, sunvalleylaw. Enjoy!


I will update with a Bike Revival post or thread as I go! Plans are underway.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> That bike may be from the 27" to 700C conversion time, as mine was. I can go 35 with no fenders, 32 just with fenders, but I ride 28's. Loved the Pasela Kevlar beads. Just a little to flat prone. The Kevlar belted ones were a bit to harsh in ride. My hands went numb. I found that Soma carries a Panasonic variant XPress with the whole casing out of a Kevlar replacement, that roll well and are fairly flat resistant. The 28s, ride better than the 32 Tourguards. I found all my old brake pads had gone hard and squawked like heck and stopped like the rims were greased.


It was built custom for my friend DA, now in her 90's, in about '82 or '83. It was equipped as shown at that time, with those 700c a124's originally. DA and her friend from the Boeing Bike Club spent a lot of time out at Bill Davidson's Kent shop before he moved fully to the Elliot Bay shop. I am learning a lot about the history of this bike, and all the tours it and DA took. Super fun to learn about. DA's favorite saying, featured on a framed print in her dining room, is "Life is a Beautiful Ride!" Indeed.

I will put some the history in my bike revival thread when I get there.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

scrublover said:


>


That's the first time I have seen a Chromag set up as a commuter bike. I've been thinking of turning my Rootdown into a bikepacking/adventure bike but you, sir, have intrigued me.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Buster Bluth said:


> That's the first time I have seen a Chromag set up as a commuter bike. I've been thinking of turning my Rootdown into a bikepacking/adventure bike but you, sir, have intrigued me.


It was my daily driver hardtail for a while, but then after discovering I liked the longer stretched "new school" fit and geo, this always felt cramped. Swapped to another frame, and here we are.

Not much point selling it. A tiny size 26" frame limited to a 27.2mm dropper/post? Makes a great towny, but I'd get hardly anything for it. Anyhow, even like this, it's still pretty damn fun to ride!

Down the road, when they get big enough, I've got some nieces and nephews who may inherit it back as a "real" mtb.

Forgot about this one!


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

1988 Klein Top Gun
Sandblasted, powdercoated in a "clear/raw" finish
XT m737 hubs, Mavic TIB230 rims in gold anno
DMR supermoto 26x2.2 tires
Shimano Hone 22/32/44T crankset, Phil Wood pressfit Hollowtech II BB
XT M737 v-brake set, Avid speed dial levers
NOS Sachs Powergrip shifters!
XT F&R derailleurs
Surly Open Bar, 40mm rise, Trek system 2 quill stem
Cane Creek Thudbuster ST, Specialized Power 155mm saddle
Cheap-o Dimension 1" threaded fork - but I had a local friend/frame builder well on a disc tab so I can run disc front if I so choose

There are about 20 other very small "custom" touches that I've done over the years. I work in a very busy, high-end bike shop, but I take great pride in doing very small minor things to my own bikes that no one will ever recognize or give me credit for


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

Giant Seek 0 frame / forks. Trekking XT T785 brakes, Alfine 20/39t chainset, D-A 9000 BB, Alfine SG-S7001-8 / XT8000 built with DTSwiss R460discs. Giant bell. Rest is old alloy pre-enjoyed Ritchey WCS xept pedals which are demountable to deter thieves.:skep:


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is my giant fast road


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Not the most sprightly commuter but it's been getting me through a 20 mile round trip to work a few times in the last couple weeks. Bike is a 616 Muenzie built in my hometown of Grand Rapids, MI. Ive never lived close enough to work to commute, but after a recent move I'm now 2 miles from an expansive paved trail network which I can run along river and have it dump me out about 1.5 miles from work. I now have a major itch to build up something more appropriate (if only the wallet agreed!) Anyone else commute on a fatty?









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

kyle_vk said:


> Not the most sprightly commuter but it's been getting me through a 20 mile round trip to work a few times in the last couple weeks. Bike is a 616 Muenzie built in my hometown of Grand Rapids, MI. Ive never lived close enough to work to commute, but after a recent move I'm now 2 miles from an expansive paved trail network which I can run along river and have it dump me out about 1.5 miles from work. I now have a major itch to build up something more appropriate (if only the wallet agreed!) Anyone else commute on a fatty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. If I pulled into work on that (my commute is up to 30 km each way depending on if I mix it with bus, train, subway) I would be a FOLK HERO.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my summer and winter commuters....

summer:
2013 GT aggressor 3.0( given to me by an older relative that can no longer ride due to health issues and getting hit by a car)
stock except for:
26"x2.3" kenda K-rad tires
rack
zefal light set
alloy platform pedals
demolition grips w/aluminum black ops bar end plugs
big ol ding dong bell
bikelightz down tube light-blue

winter:
1997 specialized rockhopper
non working manitou pro x cartridge... not sure why
alloy pedals
WTB grips
bell 26"x1.95" tires
bontrager crankset ( bought used)
poormans single speed conversion
used serfas seat
origin8 bar ends
riser bars ( amazon off brand special)
wheelbritz red wheel lights
bell lights
amazon special brake braces

still needs fenders and a few other things


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Buster Bluth said:


> That's awesome. If I pulled into work on that (my commute is up to 30 km each way depending on if I mix it with bus, train, subway) I would be a FOLK HERO.


If I had a 30 km commute one way, I don't think I'd be riding this haha. Seriously though, if you pump the tires up a little extra it rolls pretty good. I've never had a road oriented bike and my other bike is a slacked out 26" hardtail which isnt to comfy when you're in the saddle for extended periods of time so I don't know what a "better" commuter feels like, ignorance is bliss. I'm hoping to save up some dough and have my friend build me a frame like this (his actual frame - symbiote Cycleworks)


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

kyle_vk said:


> Not the most sprightly commuter but it's been getting me through a 20 mile round trip to work a few times in the last couple weeks. Bike is a 616 Muenzie built in my hometown of Grand Rapids, MI. Ive never lived close enough to work to commute, but after a recent move I'm now 2 miles from an expansive paved trail network which I can run along river and have it dump me out about 1.5 miles from work. I now have a major itch to build up something more appropriate (if only the wallet agreed!) Anyone else commute on a fatty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Those pics will be right at home here http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/bike-bridge-pics-1047160.html


----------



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

*2003 Trek 8000*

I have a fairly flat ~5 mile commute that I've been rebuilding this 2003 17.5" Trek 8000 up for. It has an assortment of used parts from my old 1998 19.5" Trek 8000, eBay and local bike shops. I put some new Bontrager Hard-Case tires on it and bought a Ion 800R/Flare R light combo via eBay. Seems like it'll serve well as reliable commuter for a while.

I'm trying to find a decent second set of wheels to put some knobby tires on for weekend trail duty, but it'll be a commuter until I find a decent deal on a road bike.


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Harold said:


> View attachment 1081415


Is this an Arundel Looney cage? (the small one)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

selin said:


> Is this an Arundel Looney cage? (the small one)


Yes

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## deerkiller (Aug 5, 2015)

09 specialized sirrus pro, w/ ksyrium wheels. 

fast and fun!


----------



## kcdude (Jul 3, 2017)

My daily commuter. This pic was from this weekend riding the Rock Island Spur. It was hot but super fun!


----------



## r750mrk (Oct 10, 2011)

*p7 orange on commuter duty*


----------



## DarkMonohue (Aug 13, 2017)

This is my second post here, so please forgive me if I say or do something dumb.

Here's my current bucket. 1989 Trek 7000. Mostly stock, with Kenda road tires and a few items borrowed from a '90 Fuji Suncrest. It's serving as occasional commuter and weekend flower-sniffer.









I say "current bucket" as though a) it ain't good enough for me and b) I plan on replacing it soon. It is, and I don't.

Also, it's cool to see a couple of familiar names here (Skaughtto and redmr2_man) from car stuff. Excellent. Them guys bought a mess of parts from me, and also had some good times together on and around four wheels, back in another life.


----------



## ___Nicholas (Feb 8, 2015)

Vintage Fisher Advance in commuter mode


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

1995 Kona Kilauea chromo frame. Krampus fork. Updated stem, bars, seat, pedals. 1 x 8 XT drivetrain. Still needs a front brake. Mostly to the office. Mix in the Klunker some days. The Klunker sees more rides to bars and breweries than the office.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^^That is an awesome picture.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

my new project: the lynskey "pro-groce"

its a pro-cross frame I just rattlecanned "as ugly as possible" and a disc trucker fork.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

better ev comp to show off my handiwork


----------



## Classy (Sep 30, 2015)

Long time visitor/lurker. 
Newly converted full blown commuter! 
Sold my car in Aug of this year, and purchased a more road worthy commuter. 
I commuted before selling my car and justified selling my car due to me never using it. My commute to work is only 7.4mi round trip and between work/errands, I average almost 100mi/week. The miles add up real fast and I can't wait to upgrade my steed when things start to wear!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

First post in a loooong time (forgot old login and what not). Livin in France at the moment so appropriately...


----------



## Classy (Sep 30, 2015)

Full winter mode commenced! 
I've been riding the 'rip to hit my end of the year mileage goal, but now since the new year has come, I am pulling out the fattie to enjoy the snow and to get back on the trails that are only fat accessible. 
It's been beautiful and fun so far. I've gotten my fair share of the ol' "you rode in today!?" questions, and I even work at a bike shop!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

I've come over to the dark side.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^I'm not seeing your pic Roma (just a box), but perhaps it is my settings.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^I'm not seeing your pic Roma (just a box), but perhaps it is my settings.


I see it,
so l guess settings


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

New winter commuter. Surly Instigator 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

Size Matters by 1nterceptor, on Flickr


----------



## biker_soldier101 (Mar 15, 2014)

Riding this now. Swapped my tires from my Giant seek. This is way more fun to ride.


----------



## Heist! (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost Square Urban 2. 
Fun fact: I christened my first ride by picking up a flat about a half mile from the subway.


----------



## ejrchef (Jul 27, 2017)

Bun in the oven


----------



## Rockthemtn (Jan 13, 2019)

*Gold line LA commuting*









Any other LA commuters..?


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

My 29er commuter


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

My SC Highball in full commuter mode (29er/700x28, 32x13)









Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rockthemtn said:


> View attachment 1234321
> 
> 
> Any other LA commuters..?


isnt that cheating? 
and you're lying down as well........


----------



## helmsp (Sep 22, 2019)

Good morning from Vienna/Austria.
After not riding for almost ten years I bought myself a used GT Tequesta 1998 and its being used for my commute to work, kindergarten, etc.

Its not quite done yet, will swap the Rockshox for a rigid fork, different grips and will change to 1x8 speed.


----------



## 4AM (Jun 6, 2017)

So stoked right now! Finally got fenders as rainy season is starting (Honjo H80s). 83 stumpjumper singlespeed (40x18) rolling on WTB byway 47s. Brooks B17, naturally.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4AM (Jun 6, 2017)

Also can set it up to haul a surfboard:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbender785 (Sep 14, 2015)

2005 Rockhopper: had 26" wheels, rim brakes, 3x8 drivetrain, and suspension fork...

swapped out with mostly parts on hand and ended up with:

2005 Curbhopper: 29" wheels, disc brakes, 1x9 drivetrain, rigid carbon fork

works great for my 6.5 mile commute with less than 200ft elevation gain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waynewhite (Jan 24, 2020)

bbender785 said:


> 2005 Rockhopper: had 26" wheels, rim brakes, 3x8 drivetrain, and suspension fork...
> 
> swapped out with mostly parts on hand and ended up with:
> 
> ...


Wow Beautiful Cycle..

.

.

.


----------



## boergler (Mar 7, 2017)

*My 3yr Old Named it Shinybike*









1x10


----------



## KonaJon (Jan 25, 2018)

I call it the purple pavement eater, this was the day I got it, now has 2.2 conti race kings for shoes.


----------



## biker_soldier101 (Mar 15, 2014)

bbender785 said:


> 2005 Rockhopper: had 26" wheels, rim brakes, 3x8 drivetrain, and suspension fork...
> 
> swapped out with mostly parts on hand and ended up with:
> 
> ...


How do you like that rear bag? I've been eyeing it on Amazon.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## Motoride (Apr 7, 2019)

*This Bud for you*

Waited 6 months for my Budnitz, class 1 fazua motor


----------



## bbender785 (Sep 14, 2015)

biker_soldier101 said:


> How do you like that rear bag? I've been eyeing it on Amazon.


honestly it's exceeded my expectations give the price. i'll buy another whenever this one fails. it's not waterproof by any means, but it's easy enough to plan accordingly with plastic and dry bags.

i rotated the top bag 90 degrees to make it more stable holding my laptop, and added foam inside that the computer slides into to suspend it. works really well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conversation (Jun 19, 2020)

1989 Schwinn Impact

Purchased on craigslist from someone who serviced it well and converted to 5 speed. I added rear Wald 137 basket with custom upholstered foam cushion, saddle (rain cover came with bike), caged pedals (temporary), and Portland Design Works sodapop fender set. Plan to swap out bars with Nitto Albatross from a friend when I get a chance. Also need to swap the quick release seatpost clamp for a nut.

Has been a joy to ride around Chicago these past 2 months. Picked it up for an everyday klunker/commuter to haul groceries and get around and for what little money I spent ($200) it has been a a gift.

The only downside has been the extra effort required to carry this thing up and down from the third floor twice daily. It is a tank.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

650B Conversion.

42's were as big as I could fit (only a bit over 2 mm clearance in the chain stays, though the front could take a 47mm tire/

They're noisier than I thought, though wind noise drowns them out. Sure makes the ride a lot smoother.


----------



## Evilone (Jun 7, 2018)

Finished this build about 3 weeks ago, got Suomi Tyres Routa spiked 42-622 tires for it for the winter.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

project...Jamis Sequel S2


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow Martinsillo, hello! I just thought of you recently when I watched "I'm No Longer Here" that takes lace in Monterrey & NYC. Good to "see" you!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> Wow Martinsillo, hello! I just thought of you recently when I watched "I'm No Longer Here" that takes lace in Monterrey & NYC. Good to "see" you!


Hehe now I have to watch that...good to "see" you too! moderatooor! ohh my! hehe


----------



## Commuter biker (Jan 18, 2021)

Urnicus said:


> It is officially started... the "post your commuter photos!" thread...
> 
> so lets see 'em


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Just picked up this today as a semi project bike. It is (was) a late 90's Diamondback Zetec. Previous owner made it what it is (drop bars, 1x1 fork..etc). This bike will be used as an all arounder pulling the burly, occasional grocery runs, commuting and maybe the occasional gravel ride. I've never owned a drop bar bike before so I'm going to see how I like this, but I have a Jones loop bar and some spare 10spd mtb parts that I may build it up with to better suit my riding/comfort style. Other plans include new powder coat (I dislike yellow), front/rear racks, and maybe a homemade frame bag.






























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks like a fun bike!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

NDD said:


> Looks like a fun bike!


I think it will be! Too much snow to test it out yet but for $150 it was an easy choice!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Technically my do all adventure bike (hence the bear spray ) but it does pull double duty as a commuter! The main difference is that when I ride to work I carry a lock in the frame bag instead of a bladder and a water bottle on the fork instead of a can of "No hugz 4-u" 😁


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

My Cannondale BadBoy locked At work


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Riding my bike today made me remember that the frame is 40 years old this year. It's worn 27", 700C, and now 650B wheels. It was originally 2 X 5, then 2 x 7, 3 x 7, and finally 3 x 10. It got indexed shifting eight years ago.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Cynline said:


> My light just spoke for me.
> Enjoy the quiet and cool night ride !
> Are you a night riders ?


When I can't ride before it is too hot I will. I have the lights, that's for sure!


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

My new to me commuter, a Specialized Cross Trail Pro, think its a 2012? Not sure. Was well maintained but the rear brake lacked stopping power but cleaning the rotor fixed it well enough. The lever is a touch soft though so it probably needs a bleed. Only thing I have done otherwise is lower the saddle a bit and add pannier bags. Well, and a new rear tube today. The 700c wheels are quite a change from the 26" mtb tires I previously rode on. I have the fork locked out but honestly with our pavement engaging the suspension is probably not a terrible idea. I may be asking questions about lights when the time comes.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's my 'muter.

Repainted 2012 Surly Ogre that I've used as a SS mtb and a travel bike in the past.

1x9, Deore, Ultegra, BB7, Schwalbe Big Apples, Roox, Spesh Henge Sport saddle, Abus Bordo 6000 folding lock, etc.

SKS Bluemels fenders will be installed soon.

Currently using a backpack, might add a rack later.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Shrek 1.9 now with fenders.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Old yellow is still running strong - mostly on kid pulling duty.









And i saved this one from the trash pile. It will receive some drop bars and a 1x8 from the parts bin, plus some new rubber and saddle.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

kyle_vk said:


> And i saved this one from the trash pile. It will receive some drop bars and a 1x8 from the parts bin, plus some new rubber and saddle.


I've been eyeballing a couple of old bikes nearby for a fun "coffee getter/city" bike build...post pics later!


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought I'd introduce Audrey. She's a 2021 Giant Escape 3 small that I got a few weeks ago used in pristine condition, about 5 rides old. Color is hard to capture, it's a dark metallic olive green with some fine sparkling going on. Impressive finish for a budget bike. Previous owner is moving abroad for work and I got to score a nice commuter at a good price. My wife coined the name, she thinks the bike looks stylish and elegant like Audrey Hepburn. Who am I to disagree?

Anyway, I've been riding to work for the last 3 yrs but since it's only a distance of 1.5km one way I didn't have the need for a real commuter and just used my hardtail. We're about to move to another part of the city though and the distance will increase to 8+8km, mild downhill in the morning and mild uphill on the return. So I thought I shouldn't drag my expensive knobby tyres 16km everyday and scored Audrey in the local buy/sell while browsing for a folding bike for a friend.

She's stock apart from the Agu panniers, SKS mudguards and Ergon GA3 grips. She's a joy to ride around the city, although the handling with the panniers fully loaded needs some getting used to. Most parts are completely bottom level Shimano, but they're functional and I promised myself it's a "work" bike and there will be no upgrades unless absolutely necesary (see grips). The highlight of the stock parts is the saddle. It's incredibly comfortable and supportive without being too soft, really surprized by how good it feels. Tyres are good for the intended job and 700x38 is a good size that can be ran a little bit softer for comfort. There's room for much bigger though and I made sure to order mudguards with plenty of clearance just in case.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

justwan naride said:


> I promised myself it's a "work" bike and there will be no upgrades
> 
> View attachment 1953269


you do know you lied to yourself, dont you?
(or are you quoting what you said to the missus)


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

cmg said:


> you do know you lied to yourself, dont you?
> (or are you quoting what you said to the missus)


Hahaha, ooops! Well, upgrading what breaks or gets worn doesn't count!


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Very sweet bike indeed!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

how it started


martinsillo said:


> project...Jamis Sequel S2
> 
> View attachment 1909987


how it's going...with the addition of the coffee mug I think I'm done.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool bike and bags, I like the colours. I need to get a waterbottle compatible coffee mug myself!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

justwan naride said:


> I need to get a waterbottle compatible coffee mug myself!


for something normal (12-16oz) I found most are between 2.5 and 3" in diam...with a semi flexible cage your are golden...mine is a cheap steel one and I just had to push it in a little bit.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. 

Can you tell me what your front rack is? My fork also has fittings to attach such a design.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

justwan naride said:


> Can you tell me what your front rack is? My fork also has fittings to attach such a design.


rack was custom made..more info here
when I was buying I wanted this one from Bombtrack but nothing was available around that time.


----------



## Ogdenman (May 12, 2017)

I have been riding the Fargo to work with a small back pack on or I'll run my full bikepack set up sometimes. I have 24 mile round trip commute in Ogden Utah. Sometimes I add a bit and go to this sweet spray paint tunnel.


----------



## firebanex (Jan 29, 2021)

Doing some errands on my lunch time at work and crossed over an unused bridge for this picture. The nearby university turned part of the road bed into a community garden, you can see a bit of it in the background.


----------



## Ogdenman (May 12, 2017)

Still Commuting to work! But
I have changed up the handle bar. I put a Tumble weed bar on there, it's awesome. The only thing is 800mm is pretty big going thought gates lol.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

You seem to have an affinity for graffiti.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## RFrahm (Jan 7, 2018)

Burley trailer not pictured. This bike has been a perfect commuter that doubles as a gravel bike when not towing my daughter around. Has a better saddle now but this is the only picture I have.


----------

